# 2014 Ohio Rut Update Board



## OhioHoytHunter

Awesome, I've been looking for the Ohio update boards.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Headed out this weekend...leaving tonight after the football game....big weather change hopefully gets the big boys out and in range.


----------



## tim1676

I was able to make a nice shot on this 8 ptr last Sunday am, about 8:30. He was still in a bachelor group and I assume still in his normal feeding pattern. I was set up over an oak tree that was droppin acorns pretty good which was in the corner of a bean field. This is my biggest buck yet...:wink:









My 15 y.o. son in the pic


----------



## helix33

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## z7master167

Havent been out yet but i will be hunting a persimon patch in the morning


----------



## helix33

Sounds like a great place to be Z7master167.


----------



## fmf979

Thanks for starting this a little early this year!
Without a doubt my favorite thread of the year.


----------



## hdrking2003

This is the thread that I have been looking for!!! What took you so long this year helix?? I mean the rut's half over, Lol. (Kidding for those who take life too seriously) Someone else started an Ohio rut thread in the Eastern Bowhunting section and I asked if he could have it moved to this section for all to see. Too late, lol!!


----------



## garman1189

Finally a good ol Ohio thread


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Climbing into a stand for the first time this year hopefully Sunday after this front moves through! Glad to see this thread


----------



## Orvisman73

WoooHooo!!! I'll be in the stand in the morning! Hopefully this cold front gets 'em on their feet. I'll be hunting the Cincy suburbs this year as well as Brown county.


----------



## chaded

I'm in.


----------



## jjv101

Bumped a couple deer on my way into the stand yesterday morning while following the edge of a plowed field along side the woods line up to where the woods meets up with a corn field.

The deer like to travel right along that edge of the corn field and tree line, didn't expect them to be out in the plowed field... haha 
Really no other way to come into the stand either. Coming in from the other direction I would have to walk dang near the entire edge of the woods that butts up to the corn field.

Looking forward to seeing what activity starts up once the corn comes off!!!


----------



## JB13

Awesome thread hope to see some good rut activity to add to the thread!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Been waiting on this thread. I leave for the north Oct 31.


----------



## Regohio

Well...I'll be in a stand in the morning! No hurry to use my Buck Tag...But a Doe has to go!


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

I will have to keep an eye on this thread as well.


----------



## bgriff008

Got a doe second day of the season in the AM. I'll be out tomorrow morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> Well...I'll be in a stand in the morning! No hurry to use my Buck Tag...But a Doe has to go!


Heard that!! Got a W-SW wind all weekend, and a cold front......wooooooooohooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## utrocket

I'll be going out in the morning with this cool front coming in. The last couple days I've moved from my stand and posted up in the first row of corn in two fields. I had 3 coming out just like I expected, however they weren't moving quick enough before shooting hours were up. It's always nice to see deer and get your blood pumping.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Well since everyone brought it up. I will be in my stand in the morning as well. Sunday morning I plan to take my son with me to the blind. He flipped out when I told him as he hasn't gone with me since last season and has been wanting to go since this season started. He is still very young so he never wants to sit for very long but we keep it fun.


----------



## garman1189

I'll be out Sunday morning and afternoon as every one is saying hopefully this front has them moving


----------



## z7master167

Nothin but tree rats and lots of wind and its freakin cooold!!!


----------



## bgriff008

I bumped 4 does on the way in to my stand. Sat until about 815. My buddy calls me at 915 to say there are deer out there in front of my stand. LOL....I was cold and had to take a crap and get the tires on my truck rotated and balanced. So I got out of the tree. I'll be back out this evening. I dont feel so bad, since Ive already gotten an early doe.


----------



## PayneTrain

There we go Helix, you know I've been waiting for this! Subscribed!


----------



## helix33

No problem, I also love this thead.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

z7master167 said:


> Nothin but tree rats and lots of wind and its freakin cooold!!!


This^^^^^
Although I was very impressed with the size of one of the tree rats i saw here. He must be king or something.


----------



## baz77

Nothing but one doe before shooting light in Lawrence co this AM....heading for a ridge full of persimmons this evening.


----------



## DaneHunter

Gotta work today, but gonna be in the stand tomorrow. Debating where or not the morning is worth it or head out in the evening.


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Nothin but tree rats and lots of wind and its freakin cooold!!!


Shut out here in Knox Co this morning too, but its all good cause I just took a killer nap, lol! I will be headed back out to a new stand location deep in the woods after bit. Love this time of year!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Just walked out side to wind gusts and sleet.......brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Offf2000

Keep posting the updates guys with pics to follow when they hit the ground!


----------



## Jtd0314

Heading out to Knox County on 10/16 for a week and then back on 11/6. Can't wait!


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

I'm in


----------



## bigkuntry72

I'm getting ready to head out in a little bit. Dad called and said he seen two bucks moving across the street this morning.


----------



## DaneHunter

I just got in my stand and boy is it windy.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I think I'm going to be late to work on Tuesday night. I'm going to go and sit in a tree.


----------



## emmac13

Went out this morning. Saw 6 does at 9:00am making their way to their beds. They were crossing the bean field and had some distance to go. They were moving late.


----------



## DaneHunter

emmac13 said:


> Went out this morning. Saw 6 does at 9:00am making their way to their beds. They were crossing the bean field and had some distance to go. They were moving late.


That's called "the walk of shame."


----------



## baz77

Killed a doe yesterday evening in one of my plots..My little brother missed a doe on his first ever bow hunt yesterday evening. I think they saw something like 10 deer only buck was a spike.


----------



## Hoot

DaneHunter where are you at in SW Ohio. I am in Greene County.


----------



## Hoot

DaneHunter said:


> I just got in my stand and boy is it windy.


Is it like riding the pony ride in front of the Kmart.


----------



## DaneHunter

Hoot said:


> DaneHunter where are you at in SW Ohio. I am in Greene County.


Preble County, just out side of Hueston Woods state Park.


----------



## Fordtech88

From yesterday started out nice but that's freezing rain... Wasn't expecting that nor dressed for it.. Dressed for 50 degrees and slight chance of light rain ha.


----------



## IClark

was out Saturday Oct 4. Blind in the corner of a field oak flats to my right, clover and alfalfa to the front of me, corn and beans to the left. Saw five in the morning 2 small bucks and 3 does. One of the bucks was running around with his nose to the ground, like he was trailing a doe, but I expect just dumb and inexperienced, Lol. Saturday night right at dark had a small spike and 8 different does anywhere from 60 yards in to 20 yards from my blind. My boy wanted me to shoot the spike but we're waitin for something a little better then that.Lol:wink:


----------



## z7master167

4 does so far, nothing in range yet, im after meat this eve


----------



## DaneHunter

Not even a squirrel today... Just cold and windy and looks like I may get wet.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

My trail camera photos of mature bucks declined considerably after velvet was shed. That's typical though as they're carving out territory and moving less in preparation for the rut. I did find a few rubs and even a small scrape, but nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Offf2000

I'll be in Meigs county on Nov 6 for the rut. Anyone around there keep posting!


----------



## outbackarcher

Tagged for later


----------



## z7master167

Killed a big slick head this eve, she kept winding me and actually followed my path under the stand, she didnt make it no further...


----------



## fatboy621

Cool and windy but a good night on the stand. My buddy saw a big wide ten pointer we have on the cam but he offered no shot. All I saw was tree rats and a coyote that got to meet an arrow.


----------



## bigkuntry72

Seen the same fat doe and fawn as I did on opening day. Buddy seen them and a doe with two other fawns. Anyone else seeing very small fawns still? These ones are all super tiny.


----------



## bigkuntry72

Hoot said:


> Is it like riding the pony ride in front of the Kmart.


Haha now that's funny!!


----------



## brushdog

tag for later!


----------



## cgs1967

Smoked this fatty this evening.


----------



## Fordtech88

> Seen the same fat doe and fawn as I did on opening day. Buddy seen them and a doe with two other fawns. Anyone else seeing very small fawns still? These ones are all super tiny.


Seen quite a few on my trail cams. They seem much smaller then normal to me.


----------



## perrytrails

Tagged in


----------



## Winter88

I'm in


----------



## Hoot

bigkuntry72 said:


> Seen the same fat doe and fawn as I did on opening day. Buddy seen them and a doe with two other fawns. Anyone else seeing very small fawns still? These ones are all super tiny.


I have seen one small fawn in the public land area I am hunting. Seen it by itself two different sits so I am not sure if mom is still around. All of the other fawns in the area are almost the size of their mothers.


----------



## DaneHunter

Anyone hunting this morning? Had a hellacious storm last night and looks like we will be getting another within the hour. It's nice out right now though, I bet the deer are moving... Especially considering I stayed in today.


----------



## ohiobucks

Bumped 3 from below my stand Saturday afternoon on the way in. Saw a stud of an 8 pointer, he came through about 6:30pm and was about 100 yards away. Grunted at him, he stopped for a few minutes to look, and then kept moving on his way. Didn't expect the grunt to bring him in yet, but thought it wouldn't hurt to try...got a good look at him through the binos though. Went back out yesterday afternoon, further down the trail he was on, and saw a lone doe.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Question for the board...With the cold weather front moving in this weekend, I convinced my wife to take a weekend trip to our farm with the two kids. I went out opening weekend and saw some good deer movement but no shots. Anyways Saturday morning around 730 I have two nice bucks working to me, I have a shot at 30 on a really nice 8 but had to bend down to avoid a tree branch and I didnt like the shot so I passed on it. The bucks turn and walk opposite way, I range them and find the opening at 40 yards. I stop the buck who is quartering away from me, I will say this first I screwed up. I placed my pin behind front shoulder and my arrow hit the mark however I am positive it came out the front between the two legs. I gave the deer 2 hours before i even went to my arrow, I tracked good blood for over 600-800 yards before he went back into a big woods. I marked last blood and left to go get lunch and wait a few more hours, I went back in and picked up blood right away and it was heavy still. Another 200 hundred yards of solid blood and I found a pile of clotted up blood. I continued to follow until it finally stopped, I figured he backtracked or circled but was unable to pick it up. I searched all the creeks and blow downs, I went back out on Sunday and looked again with my lab, I wiped the blood on her nose adn she went on the trail for awhile but still nothing. When reviewing everything, I either missed all the vitals or at most possible clipped 1 lung, without beating me up too bad because I already have and cant stop thinking about it, what do you guys think? Will the deer survive, do you think he is dead somewhere in there? Thoughts? My dad is going back down tomorrow with his buddy to look and I am planning on this weekend making another search possibly? On a brighter note, my 3 year old daughter spent her first night in the cabin and she loved it, although we didnt sleep much we still had a really good time. Thanks for your input


----------



## AmishArcher

In for later...


----------



## Outback Man

I haven't been out since opening weekend but my buddy found scrapes already. Pretty sure it was at his Vinton County spot. I just started getting decent bucks on cam the week before the opener.


----------



## jemcmichael

Deer have disappeared from my smaller properties I hunt. There were plenty of pics before the season. We don't have any oaks, so I think that is where they've gone. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## bowfreak8

My favorite thread of the year!!


----------



## Iceman130

Haven't seen ***** for deer activity, however did hear two bucks Saturday In what sounded like a pretty intense sparring match


----------



## barnesville4

bigkuntry72 said:


> Seen the same fat doe and fawn as I did on opening day. Buddy seen them and a doe with two other fawns. Anyone else seeing very small fawns still? These ones are all super tiny.


had six at 15 to 20 yards saturday and 2 of them were this years fawns and were pretty small also. akron area


----------



## jre4192

I saw a fork horn chasing a yearling doe across a bean field sunday evening, that means the rut is on right? Lol


----------



## IrregularPulse

What time are you guys typically seeing night time movement. Only my second year bow hunting and trying to get an idea for this kind of stuff. I've not seen anything in the evening yet, but on;y made it out 2 evenings so far.


----------



## chaded

I don't even get remotely excited until the end of October. I go out for a couple hours on the first day every year but then don't go back out until later on.


----------



## garman1189

I














2 Ohio bucks on camera which one do you guys like


----------



## BLan

Been out twice, opening morning and yesterday afternoon/evening. I've seen deer each time within between 10-20 yards but just not ready to pull the trigger on a doe or button bucks. Just waiting for the corn to come off to check the one field line for scrapes that they usually tear up.


----------



## hdrking2003

garman1189 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Ohio bucks on camera which one do you guys like


Whichever one gets closest to your stand!


----------



## Kaman

I believe I'd shot the first one I had a shot at. Lol. That tall narrow fella is pretty cool looking though.


----------



## Hunter drew

Just curious guys. I've been hunting Ohio for the past 6 years and it's been awesome experience for me. But I'm not able to get off work the first two weeks of Nov. So my question is. How is the hunting the 3rd and 4th of nov

I know November is a great month to be in the woods but I'm bummed about missing the first two weeks


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

My 2014 Ohio Buck. This was a good ending to an unfortunate story, I shot this guy on Saturday October 4th! He was quartering away pretty good and I hit low, I gave him over 2 hours and then began to track blood. Great blood right away, after following a solid trail for over 600-800 yards the trail went into the woods. I was shocked that I hadn't found him yet so I marked the blood on the entrance into the woods and went out for lunch. I came back over 8 hours since I had initially shot him and picked up blood again right away and it was again very visible and heavy. After finally getting to a spot where I think he ended up circling or backtracking I started searching ravens and creeks with no luck. I was doing all of this by myself as my dad and brother were unable to hunt but I had too with the cold front that was moving in. I left Sunday afternoon sick to my stomach as I couldn't believe that I couldn't find this buck, my best one to date. My dad went Tuesday morning after work to hunt and noticed buzzards flying near the area I told him I was looking. Not 60 yards from where I was in the bottom of another raven laid my buck! He called me and I left work to go down and officially tag my 2014 Ohio buck. A great ending to an unfortunate story!


----------



## helix33

Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## BLan

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> My 2014 Ohio Buck. This was a good ending to an unfortunate story, I shot this guy on Saturday October 4th! He was quartering away pretty good and I hit low, I gave him over 2 hours and then began to track blood. Great blood right away, after following a solid trail for over 600-800 yards the trail went into the woods. I was shocked that I hadn't found him yet so I marked the blood on the entrance into the woods and went out for lunch. I came back over 8 hours since I had initially shot him and picked up blood again right away and it was again very visible and heavy. After finally getting to a spot where I think he ended up circling or backtracking I started searching ravens and creeks with no luck. I was doing all of this by myself as my dad and brother were unable to hunt but I had too with the cold front that was moving in. I left Sunday afternoon sick to my stomach as I couldn't believe that I couldn't find this buck, my best one to date. My dad went Tuesday morning after work to hunt and noticed buzzards flying near the area I told him I was looking. Not 60 yards from where I was in the bottom of another raven laid my buck! He called me and I left work to go down and officially tag my 2014 Ohio buck. A great ending to an unfortunate story!
> View attachment 2057696


Glad you were able to tag him even if you lost the meat. I know you're sleep better now.


----------



## Kaman

Nice deer! Glad ya found him.


----------



## DamonZ8

Went out Sunday, no bucks, saw a few does out of range 
and a few nice toms in the morning. I didn't see any rut sign on Sunday. Then yesterday I saw the 1st rub of the season not 10 yards from the stand I was in on Sunday.


----------



## tim1676

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> My 2014 Ohio Buck. This was a good ending to an unfortunate story, I shot this guy on Saturday October 4th! He was quartering away pretty good and I hit low, I gave him over 2 hours and then began to track blood. Great blood right away, after following a solid trail for over 600-800 yards the trail went into the woods. I was shocked that I hadn't found him yet so I marked the blood on the entrance into the woods and went out for lunch. I came back over 8 hours since I had initially shot him and picked up blood again right away and it was again very visible and heavy. After finally getting to a spot where I think he ended up circling or backtracking I started searching ravens and creeks with no luck. I was doing all of this by myself as my dad and brother were unable to hunt but I had too with the cold front that was moving in. I left Sunday afternoon sick to my stomach as I couldn't believe that I couldn't find this buck, my best one to date. My dad went Tuesday morning after work to hunt and noticed buzzards flying near the area I told him I was looking. Not 60 yards from where I was in the bottom of another raven laid my buck! He called me and I left work to go down and officially tag my 2014 Ohio buck. A great ending to an unfortunate story!
> View attachment 2057696


Way to stay with it...Good job on finding him


----------



## Ranger521

tim1676 said:


> Way to stay with it...Good job on finding him


And good job tagging him. Many hunters would not have.


----------



## foxtrotmutiny

Ok here is what I have seen so far. Warren County has some small rubs already assuming young bucks, Marion County rubs and small scrapes buck movement normal for this time of year, Morgan County rubs and scrapes also already. Things seem to be leading up to an early rut this year and the oaks are dropping some of the biggest acorns I have seen in a long time. My father has already shot a nice eight and a doe in Marion County.


----------



## fmf979

Got out 2 evening last week. Saw 2 spikes sparring and one mounted the other. Saw 11 total that night
Last night saw 7 total one was a small 8 10 minutes before dark.


----------



## CattleGuy

Ahhhh the great thread is back ! NE Ohio here. Passed a 130 - 8 pt last week. Solo. Didn't even care about the does feeding 80 yds from him. 
Sitting here listening to the acorns drop.


----------



## Reaper15

I'm out tonight first hunt of the season. In a stand that overlooks my whole hay field just seeing what's out and about.


----------



## Regohio

I saw 12 Deer Opening day...Have not seen a Deer Since! BUT I'M DUMB I'LL BE OUT TOMORROW MORNING!


----------



## lungpuncher1

Going to Jackson county to hunt November 4-10. Hope to have something to report back with then. Good luck boys!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I have always had great experiences in Ohio. I guess I am biased though since it is my home of record. Serving in the military for the past 30 years has posed some challenges but each time I can come home to hunt it has been a great experience. Its not about the deer I am fortunate to harvest but just the fact I can be around friends and family. Once again this year I will make my way home from afar to partake in some bow hunting. Best of luck!



Hunter drew said:


> Just curious guys. I've been hunting Ohio for the past 6 years and it's been awesome experience for me. But I'm not able to get off work the first two weeks of Nov. So my question is. How is the hunting the 3rd and 4th of nov
> 
> I know November is a great month to be in the woods but I'm bummed about missing the first two weeks


----------



## Cannonball08

Subscribed


----------



## EASY1

Subscribe


----------



## chaded

Starting to see more and more deer laying on the side of the road that have been hit. Only does and little bucks. Nothing with missing heads yet. Lol.


----------



## Sasamafras

Had a bachelor group of 3 bucks come in say morning for for only muzzle weekend.. No does seen


----------



## H20fwler

Found a scrape line along the back of the woods Saturday, three new scrapes within fifty yards. Those are the first I have seen this year.


----------



## Regohio

I saw 3 scrapes yesterday that weren't there the day before! I know we are way early...but I do think the Young Bucks are starting to get Froggy!

2 more weeks and they'll be looking for girlfriends!!!


----------



## jeff25

Starting to find rubs and scrapes!


----------



## bigpess51

Scrape Lines are popping up in my neck of the woods. Can't wait to see my first shooter from the stand, always a huge rush!


----------



## Daniels016

Hocking County: Starting to see "older" 3.5/4.5 yr old deer hitting mock scrapes just before sun up and just before dark (in legal shooting hours). Seems that they are starting to establish some home breeding turf. No 5.5+ yr old showing up yet. New rubs popping up every day. Been hunting by barometric pressure and temperature and seeing good deer movement. They've been on the feed.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Starting to see more and more deer laying on the side of the road that have been hit. Only does and little bucks. Nothing with missing heads yet. Lol.


Saw my first one of the season last night on U.S. 36 in between Centerburg n Sunbury(near the Knox/Delaware Co line). HUUUUUUUUGE bodied deer......no head, and hadn't been there very long.


----------



## DamonZ8

I saw a young 6 or 8 lose a battle with an SUV on the way to work yesterday. My buddy noticed 2 on the way home from yesterday as well. Young bucks are dispersing I think.


----------



## chaded

hdrking2003 said:


> Saw my first one of the season last night on U.S. 36 in between Centerburg n Sunbury(near the Knox/Delaware Co line). HUUUUUUUUGE bodied deer......no head, and hadn't been there very long.


That's what we're looking for. Some people go by the moon, I go by the roadkill. LOL. I haven't actually really hunted yet. I went out for an hour or so on the first day and haven't been out since. Plan on the end of next week really getting out there.


----------



## H20fwler

In the last week I've seen four different fresh deer hit laying along the road on the way to/from work. They are starting to move around more, from the fields being taken off and I think pre-rut is just starting.
Heard some "grunting" from standing corn the other night and we don't have pigs around here.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Saw a nice 120ish buck chase a doe out of corn this morn, grunting all the way to me. I know its early for that, but it got me somewhat excited.


----------



## dspell20

Daniels016 said:


> Hocking County: Starting to see "older" 3.5/4.5 yr old deer hitting mock scrapes just before sun up and just before dark (in legal shooting hours). Seems that they are starting to establish some home breeding turf. No 5.5+ yr old showing up yet. New rubs popping up every day. Been hunting by barometric pressure and temperature and seeing good deer movement. They've been on the feed.


What do you put in your mock scrapes? I plan on putting a few out tomorrow and love to know what other guys have success with


----------



## atctimmy

We've had a heavy mast crop this year so my field edge stands are not seeing any deer activity. I'm seeing good sign and have some good pics in the deeper woods near to the oaks. I haven't seen any rubs or scrapes yet but I haven't been out in 4 days.

Trumbull county










Date and time stamp says it all. He's on his feet at 10:30 so he's kill-able.

I got a few more pics but this one is the best. My trail cam is kinda crappy.


----------



## clafountain2

dspell20 said:


> What do you put in your mock scrapes? I plan on putting a few out tomorrow and love to know what other guys have success with


I was told to order some smokey's deer lure, the pre orbital gland and use it as directed on a licking branch, it has very good reviews


----------



## fryguy519

Was out last saturday morning and saw a big wide 10 (150 ish) running a doe around. Not sure how serious he was, but had his head low and neck stretched out following her. Didnt hear any grunts.....Oh yea, and he stopped broadside inside 20 yds. Freaking doe only weekend! UGH!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Two weeks until I head north....can't wait.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Saw quite a few doe tonight, still yet to see a buck.


----------



## IN_Varmntr

3 bucks together tonight. 9 pointer, 6 pointer, and a button buck. Still grouped up here.


----------



## murphy31

Was at our lease in carroll county friday-monday. Really only went to set up stands. We saw 30 deer between 3 of us shot 2 does and saw a small basket rack buck and one big buck. We did however see a few fresh rubs(a couple big ones) and a fresh scrape (looked like a small buck tho due to the track that was in it).


----------



## Mao

While retrieving my 6 year old daughters first buck Monday, I noticed a couple fresh scrapes. They are poping up here earlier than last year in Coshocton County.


----------



## onlyaspike

Mao said:


> View attachment 2063185
> 
> While retrieving my 6 year old daughters first buck Monday, I noticed a couple fresh scrapes. They are poping up here earlier than last year in Coshocton County.


Thats GREAT !!!! Tell her Congrats !!! Im gonna try and go out and sit for the first time maybe this weekend....COLD FRONT coming...-20* swing in temps...


----------



## CattleGuy

Sunday morning will be good !!


----------



## DamonZ8

I went out this evening, had a yote trot by at about 50 yards. Stopped broadside for about a tenth of a second and kept going. I didn't see anything else except a few squirrels. 
Slow evening in NE Ohio.


----------



## DaneHunter

I haven't seen a deer in a week... And nothing on my cameras. Odd.


----------



## hdrking2003

Mao said:


> View attachment 2063185
> 
> While retrieving my 6 year old daughters first buck Monday, I noticed a couple fresh scrapes. They are poping up here earlier than last year in Coshocton County.


 That's awesome, congrats to her!


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> I haven't seen a deer in a week... And nothing on my cameras. Odd.


Calm before the storm.


----------



## helix33

Mao said:


> View attachment 2063185
> 
> While retrieving my 6 year old daughters first buck Monday, I noticed a couple fresh scrapes. They are poping up here earlier than last year in Coshocton County.


Congratulations to her!


----------



## craa34927

Seen two bucks one nice one yesterday evening two buttons and two does in a 2 hr time. Good hunt.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Mao said:


> View attachment 2063185
> 
> While retrieving my 6 year old daughters first buck Monday, I noticed a couple fresh scrapes. They are poping up here earlier than last year in Coshocton County.


Awesome. Congrats to her. 

Saw two does this morning and a bunch of squirrels here. Does were on a trail that I have never actually seen them use. Must be the rain.


----------



## BLan

We will be fortunate if the crops are off of our farm by the first of November. I can't believe we pay these yahoo's money to farm for us, but it is what it is. If they are still standing it's going to suck.


----------



## ohiobow

you pay people to farm your land??? it's usually the other way around


----------



## acron

I'll keep track of this.


----------



## BLan

ohiobow said:


> you pay people to farm your land??? it's usually the other way around


Not if you don't have the equipment and want to keep corn for cattle and make some money, and at 160 acres there's just not enough land to support the equipment purchase. However, I keep saying that I'll use my antique equipment and do it, but that doesn't make sense I'd end up doing nothing but farming like my grandfather did and still not making enough money to live off of.


----------



## DamonZ8

I'd love to have a 160 acres.


----------



## DamonZ8

Someday...maybe.


----------



## chaded

I "might" go out tomorrow. Still a little too early for me but I am getting the itch. Lol.


----------



## DamonZ8

I am gonna try and get out Sunday after all the mini-fronts pass through and the rain quits. Hopefully the bucks will be out maintaining their scrapes.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to where I can find an extra cape for a shoulder mount for my buck that I killed this year. The cape was ruined when I found him so I am playing the waiting game trying to find one to get my mount started. Thanks for your help or info


----------



## cfred70

Looks like the rain is ending here in central Ohio, gonna see if I can get out this evening....haven't had much luck at this farm in the evening, but gonna try and change my luck


----------



## baseknox

Im an avid, I have been out roughly a dozen times already. Mainly to get my young daughter acclimated to the "addiction". Been seeing a lot of grouped up does. In one instance me and my 11 year old daughter sat at a hill top on the ground due to high winds, she literally had two big doe walk right at her (facing her, so there was no shot for her, will not let her take a face shot). They were walking up the hill right at her, got within 5 FEET.... stared at her, I think she (my daughter) blinked at them, and the lead doe stopped and snorted sooooo loud! she was not aware that deer snort! I had my arms around her holding her from shaking, and when the doe snorted, she jumped (her head hit my chin and I bit my tongue) and she screamed! never the less they took off, but boy was it an experience! will never forget! lol.
The only buck activity we have seen was on the muzzle season. Had 2 young bucks directly under my stand, and a "decent" 8 in the lane about 20 yards behind me. There were three doe out in the field about 150 yards from the 8,... he had no interest what so ever. I have From Halloween up until November 10th off. The last two years, I have gotten my big boys (1- 156 1/8, 1- 144 7/8) on Halloween night. And they were in full blown peek. Not sure why, but my area has produced rutting bucks about a week ahead of most areas. Good luck all!!!!


----------



## gogger

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to where I can find an extra cape for a shoulder mount for my buck that I killed this year. The cape was ruined when I found him so I am playing the waiting game trying to find one to get my mount started. Thanks for your help or info


I don't know much about mounts, but does it need to be from a buck? I have a friend that has a butcher shop that processes deer. I know he will cape them if they are being mounted. I am sure he doesn't do many of the does but would if you were willing to pay for the caping.


----------



## gogger

We are in Pickaway County and have started seeing some bucks. Have video of two bucks going at it last week. Doing a little sparing. And have video this week of a 7 point running with a doe and eating from one of our feeders. So we are starting to see some signs. We have harvested two does and both have been in the morning around 8:30.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Once again witnessed quite a few doe feeding this evening, still no bucks. Very limited rubs/scrapes in Muskingum! Seems slow, hope the colder weekend helps.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

A small cold front is moving in on Saturday I hope that gets them up and moving some.


----------



## gogger

He passed by but we didn't get a good pic. But we think he is the biggest we seen this year.


----------



## k&j8

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas to where I can find an extra cape for a shoulder mount for my buck that I killed this year. The cape was ruined when I found him so I am playing the waiting game trying to find one to get my mount started. Thanks for your help or info


Most any taxidermist should have connections to get a cape to fit your needs.


----------



## golfanddeernut

k&j8 said:


> Most any taxidermist should have connections to get a cape to fit your needs.


Yeah, all the meat processors get a lot of deer that never get mounted. They can get you a cape for a fee, sometimes they even use big doe cape on a buck. Taxi will have connections.


----------



## candace1

Rut n hunt I would not use a doe cape Does have long noses and small necks where bucks have big necks.
I am a beginner taxidermist and no that would not work unless you want him to look like a doe with antlers =) 
you should be able to go to the processors and get a buck cape try to get one similar to yours or go bigger not smaller


----------



## Daniels016

dspell20 said:


> What do you put in your mock scrapes? I plan on putting a few out tomorrow and love to know what other guys have success with


My friend has a deer farm in Erie, PA I get fresh urine over-nighted from him. They sold off all of their bucks and are not bottling October through next year. I will say I have the best stuff other than his fresh urine is http://www.apparitionscents.com/ these guys do it similarly to my buddy. No preservatives, no freezing. Fresh buck urine. If your looking for pre-orbital gland scent....for licking branches... http://smokeysdeerlure.com/product/p...al-gland-lure/ is by far the best.


----------



## glassguy2511

Had a young buck trying to chase 2 does yesterday evening at 6pm. 30 minutes later had a mature buck make a couple loud, long grunts behind me and he came over the ridge and worked a couple scrapes. 

This weekend might produce good action with the weather forecast.

This was in the Scioto Co/Jackson Co area.


----------



## OHTribute

DaneHunter said:


> I haven't seen a deer in a week... And nothing on my cameras. Odd.


I just checked my cams last night - they were empty as well. Last few sits (alternating between morning and evening) have produced nothing but squirrels and groundhog sightings.


----------



## belcikmj

Getting ready to head out to Adams County to hunt this weekend. I have been seeing a little pre rutting activity. Do you guys think it's a little to early to put out some doe in estrous this weekend?


----------



## jemyers10pt

Id say it is a little early for any estrous. But hey you never know. Id think a little dominate buck would get them a little fired up. Since they are establishing core areas now.


----------



## rockcat

Just took a walk and checked the usual areas for scrapes. Out of 5 spots that are used each year, there were 2 that were active.. Portage county


----------



## CattleGuy

same here- seems slow walked a new farm up in trumbull co on roughly 230 acres saw 3 rubs no scrapes i think still early


----------



## barnesville4

i have been fortunate enough to hunt my wifes grandparents property in portage county for the past 14 years and i have been out 6 times in the last week and a half and have seen the same group of 5 does and a yearling and a couple single does every time i have been out and feeding in the same spot every time i could have shot them several times over but from past experience i know to wait i havent seen any bucks yet or any scrapes only youngster rubs around feeding area the next cold snap we have which looks like sunday morning should start some movement we all know the end of october is when it starts to happen so keep your eyes on your fries and be ready and good luck to all the end is near haha


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Saw 2 bucks, one smaller buck chasing a doe. The bigger buck came to about 20yards but I couldn't get a shot. Things seem to be getting started.


----------



## emmac13

For the last week have seen scrapes on field edges. Saw a young wide 8pt about 5:20 pm. A spike was running a doe around.


----------



## LJOHNS

Fresh scrapes along the corn. All the nice bucks still mostly nocturnal. Did have a nice 10 cross behind me last Sunday right at dark - could not get a shot. I think this photo was him...


I am trying to hold out for this one...


----------



## garman1189

I can't find a scrape or rub for the life of me I have pics of multiple bucks running the property but can not seem to find any


----------



## jeff25

had a pretty good morning in terms of deer movement. had 8 does come through and saw some turkeys... no bucks yet, all my pics are still night pics


----------



## Rut Lover

Good night in Guernsey last night. Had spike come in and hang around for 40 minutes while deer chasing about 80 yards behind me - just couldn't turn around to watch without spike busting me. Doe finally came to 60 yards but buck left her and flanked me on other side, grunting whole time. Nearly got run over by deer walking out at dark. I had to look at my watch to verify Oct 18. lol. Going out tonight, hoping for more of the same. Good luck to all.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Rattled in a little 4 point today, not much action otherwise.


----------



## CattleGuy

watched a 8 pt make a scrab and rub on edge cut bean field -last night this morning buck came by early, but not any intentions just walking along


----------



## z7master167

Havent seen any bucks on cam or in person so far idk whats up


----------



## Regohio

Deer were moving this morning in Highland County! Saw 2 Bucks and 6 Does...but they were very ski dish...Thanks for the Muzzleloader season ODNR...great idea!


----------



## Jackson01

I agree the early muzzleloading season is dumb.I hunted Highland county yesterday.Had a big shooter buck come into 50 yards Lastnight.He worked a scrape and then turned and went outta range.I thought forsure I was fixen to fill my tag.Glad to see the mature bucks starting to move during daylight.Been a slow season and I'm ready for the rut.


----------



## DamonZ8

Hunted till about noon and didn't see a deer. I did see a flock of hens, they were too far away for a shot. Noticed a few more rubs around my stands. 
Maybe next weekend.


----------



## TANDD

Had two small bucks try to kill each other this morning. Put on a show. Hoping it would draw the attention of something bigger...didn't happen.


----------



## Spies19

Smoke one Reg!!!!

I was out this AM, 2 fatty does at 730 and that was it!


----------



## Luns

I really thought they'd be moving this morning but just 3 yotes and a buck when I was walking out.


----------



## emmac13

5 does this evening at 6:00. Where at 40yrds. No shot. Went other direction. They were upwind the whole time. They got about 250yrds away and I blind grunt. They came running back but stayed to far away. Don't know why they reacted like that. I would expect them to run away not towards.


----------



## DaneHunter

emmac13 said:


> 5 does this evening at 6:00. Where at 40yrds. No shot. Went other direction. They were upwind the whole time. They got about 250yrds away and I blind grunt. They came running back but stayed to far away. Don't know why they reacted like that. I would expect them to run away not towards.


Girls get horny too, don't let them trick you and say they don't.


----------



## z7master167

4 does at 6 this evening, one might have been a small spike because it acted like it was chasing, it did chase 2 does but whether or not it was rutting behavior or tryin to run them outta the acorns idk. Did see 3 ***** too


----------



## Mao

A buddy I was hunting with tonight saw a 120" grunting and chasing a doe. He said about a half hour later a dink 8 point was running a different doe hard.


----------



## LJOHNS

very slow evening for me in Harrison county. Fresh scrape right under my stand.


----------



## Regohio

Next weekend I think we'll be deep in Pre Rut!


----------



## Iceman130

What days would you guys take off work (Holmes county) looking to take about 3 days off. Really like last few days of October and first couple days of November from past experience but haven't hunted much this year to really get an idea what's goin on. Did hear two nice bucks fighting hard by the house this morning about 5:45 they went at it off and on for a solid half hour


----------



## docjay

Saw six doe this evening around 6. I had been hitting the doe bleet to attract there attention. They ignored me...hit my buck call once and couple minutes later 2 doe came in on me. scrapes and rubs all over. Im betting by next wknd it will have kicked off in full. Good luck boys.


----------



## TheKingofKings

I think I will have hit it just right by the sounds of things....can't wait for Oct 31.


----------



## dspell20

Hunted last night for the first time in Carrol County. Saw 6 does and a shooter right at dark 300 yards across the field from me. Lots of scrapes activity and I put out 4 cameras so we will see the culprits.

3 miles down the road I saw what appeared to be my first booner almost get hit by the car infront of me. Another week with cold temps and things are going to be on!


----------



## OhioUAHunter

I was out Saturday evening in Lorain county, had good movement towards sundown and saw a nice 8 chasing a group of does around the woods out into the brush field in front of me. Not chasing hard but getting interested. Once they went into the woods he walked around a bit and made some rubs. Seems like hes got every tree in the woods rubbed! Looking forward to a colder weather week to see what happens next weekend for a kick start into pre-rut!


----------



## Timinator

I saw 21 deer, mostly does and does with fawns and yearlings on my Saturday evening hunt. I've never seen that many deer before while hunting. I did see a young buck pushing a doe with two yearlings on Friday evening.


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County-Rubs and scrapes popping up everywhere yesterday. Saw one big lone doe and three lone small bucks in the morning. One of the small bucks was acting a little squirrely. Right before dark I saw one nice buck, one small buck, and one doe. The small buck crossed the nice bucks path and after a minute or two of posturing got run off.


----------



## WEEGEE

one of my buddy's took a doe last night.....heard that barrnett "bark" over a hundred yrds, away.....logan co.
saw 8 does between both of us.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Off again this weekend as I have a college reunion with my baseball buddies and then going to be an exciting week next week reading all of your posts! Headed down on Halloween night and then back the following weekend to hunt the 8th,9th,10th,11th! Already filled my buck tag on my 140 class buck but excited to hunt a doe and enjoy time off of work and in the woods seeing whats around for next year! Although I was excited to kill my buck early, I am kinda depressed now knowing that I will be on doe patrol!


----------



## cfred70

Saturday evening, had a group of 3 young bucks come through together, a doe fed in the field and all 3 bucks ignored her as they made their way across the field. Right at dark had a nice buck step into the field to feed, but never offered a good shot. Sunday morning thought for sure the action would be just as hot, but nothing until 1 doe strolled through about 9:30. Evenings seem to be much better right now for me, lots of movement right at dark....hoping the big boy makes a mistake and gets up just a little early.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Hunted Perry county Saturday and only saw 3 does feeding in the bean field 80 yards out. Then went to Licking county on Sunday and got shut out. Haven't seen much of anything the past week, but am finding more rubs and scrapes.


----------



## Orvisman73

Went out this morning, as I was pulling into the property @ 5:45am my jaw dropped as I watched the largest typical buck I have ever seen in the wild munch on acorns from a big white oak. He turned and gave me a nice side view and trotted back into the woods. I rattled just a bit at first light to see if he would come investigate since I saw him less than 300 yards from my treestand. A young 8 pointer came in right to my tree, but he didn't seem to excited... Just began milling about eating acorns. I am now exclusively hunting the big boy. So pumped, had no idea this deer existed.


----------



## craa34927

Went this evening and saw a small buck. Bleated at him and he didnt care. Central ohio and was excited to be in the tree until the weatherbug reported lightning 5 miles from me and moving my way....needless to say I got down and went home no deer worth my life. Good luck guys.


----------



## BLan

Saw the largest group of does I've seen in over a year this evening, seven does with two buttons hanging close to them. Still waiting on more crops to get taken off of other properties and ours to come off. Hopefully this week.


----------



## docjay

ttt


----------



## DamonZ8

Orvisman73 said:


> Went out this morning, as I was pulling into the property @ 5:45am my jaw dropped as I watched the largest typical buck I have ever seen in the wild munch on acorns from a big white oak. He turned and gave me a nice side view and trotted back into the woods. I rattled just a bit at first light to see if he would come investigate since I saw him less than 300 yards from my treestand. A young 8 pointer came in right to my tree, but he didn't seem to excited... Just began milling about eating acorns. I am now exclusively hunting the big boy. So pumped, had no idea this deer existed.


Good luck getting the big guy. It's always the best when you know he could step out at any second.


----------



## ohiobucks

Sunday evening was slow in Knox county. A small 8 came right to me 15 minutes before dark, heading to a hay field. Coyotes fired up right at dark, it seemed like they were in every direction...


----------



## Hang 'em High

ttt


----------



## cfred70

Break in the weather today, hopefully I can get out this afternoon for a nice evening sit. I've had much more activity right at dark the past few times. I've noticed on my cams the activity is getting a little closer to shooting hours. It won't be much longer and they'll be on the move....


----------



## cla5675

Starting to see fresh scrapes and small buck scents checking in Greene County. I did get a trail cam pic of a decent buck that appears to possibly be chasing a doe. Looks like the rut is starting to come in at my neck of the woods.


----------



## Orvisman73

cla5675 said:


> Starting to see fresh scrapes and small buck scents checking in Greene County. I did get a trail cam pic of a decent buck that appears to possibly be chasing a doe. Looks like the rut is starting to come in at my neck of the woods.


That is a whopper of a buck! Awesome!


----------



## garman1189

Not sure what is going on but all pics I was getting of bucks just stopped seeing no scrapes and deer activity in general has come to I'm basically lucky to see the small doe 100 Yds down the ridge


----------



## cla5675

Orvisman73 said:


> That is a whopper of a buck! Awesome!


Yep, Orvis. I have a few pics of him in the last week or so. Here is my best pic so far and it happens to be in that same food plot the next night.


----------



## dspell20

cla5675 said:


> Yep, Orvis. I have a few pics of him in the last week or so. Here is my best pic so far and it happens to be in that same food plot the next night.


Good luck. He's a good one


----------



## Orvisman73

cla5675 said:


> Yep, Orvis. I have a few pics of him in the last week or so. Here is my best pic so far and it happens to be in that same food plot the next night.


If that don't get the juices flowing, not sure what will... Saw a buck yesterday that was very similar looking. I live in Warren county, have hunted Greene a few times but mostly now in Hamilton or Brown.


----------



## Orvisman73

Does anyone else think the rut is going to be early this year?


----------



## DamonZ8

Orvisman73 said:


> Does anyone else think the rut is going to be early this year?


I don't think so. It'll be first full week of November.


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> Does anyone else think the rut is going to be early this year?


[emoji106]....well at least earlier than last year.


----------



## BushTailButcher

I don't know if it will be any earlier or not, I just hope it's better than last year. Hopefully it will get cold and stay that way for a while. But they are saying it is going to warm up a little this weekend.


----------



## Pope & Young 24

You're going to see more early action, but the slight warm-up this weekend is going to put a damper on things for a few days. And there's no way the rut can't be better than last year, is there?


----------



## jeff25

The rut may not be early, might just be the cooler weather we have had this year has them moving more


----------



## Outback Man

Pope & Young 24 said:


> And there's no way the rut can't be better than last year, is there?


Yes...the crops can come down before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

I don't know what you guys are talking about. I had a pretty good rut last year


----------



## Rut Lover

Good night in Stark tonite. Had 4 does and a 120" 8 point within 20 yards, but buck not chasing, just feeding through. Starting to see rubs and scrapes. Wish weekend would be as cool as this week has been.


----------



## jeff25

Had a little spike come grunting in and check out a doe tonight


----------



## Burgmane

Subscribing


----------



## kholland

Went out this morning in Marion and saw jack.


----------



## rustydog32

Headed up to Knox/Licking area October 31st for two weeks and I just got work the crops probably won't be down until Thanksgiving!!! Someone in that area please give me some feedback on this I'm stressing out big time.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I would tell you not to stress. The deer will move/chase/rut whether crops are picked or not. Give thanks for the time off and enjoy.


----------



## Timinator

Most of the crops will probably be off by the end of this weekend. They are working through the nigh here in SW Ohio.


----------



## Outback Man

Timinator said:


> Most of the crops will probably be off by the end of this weekend. They are working through the nigh here in SW Ohio.


I hunt in Warren County and my landowner always plants and harvests late. Plus his fields love to retain water. Unfortunately that adds up to crops coming off late. There have been several years I've seemingly missed the rut because of it. I would love for them to come off in the next week or two.


----------



## Orvisman73

The property owner of one of the properties I hunt in Brown county will not let me hunt until he harvests his corn (don't even get me started) he said he probably won't harvest until the second week of November at the earliest.


----------



## craa34927

Saw a buck this morn who has a nice one side and short other side....i rattled a little bit not to hard and he ran to the next county lol def not ready here unless hes a lover not a fighter.


----------



## d_miller_20

Shot this guy last night coming to a couple soft grunts. Looked like he was just checking the area out. Started rubbing on a sapling about 30 yards out and then came into 18 yards. He wasnt being that aggresive or anything but I dont think we are too far away from things getting pretty good.


----------



## Nichko

d_miller_20 said:


> Shot this guy last night coming to a couple soft grunts. Looked like he was just checking the area out. Started rubbing on a sapling about 30 yards out and then came into 18 yards. He wasnt being that aggresive or anything but I dont think we are too far away from things getting pretty good.


Nice!


----------



## helix33

d_miller_20 said:


> Shot this guy last night coming to a couple soft grunts. Looked like he was just checking the area out. Started rubbing on a sapling about 30 yards out and then came into 18 yards. He wasnt being that aggresive or anything but I dont think we are too far away from things getting pretty good.


 Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## JGB OH

Nichko said:


> Nice!


good looking buck


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

d_miller_20 said:


> Shot this guy last night coming to a couple soft grunts. Looked like he was just checking the area out. Started rubbing on a sapling about 30 yards out and then came into 18 yards. He wasnt being that aggresive or anything but I dont think we are too far away from things getting pretty good.


Nice Deer!


----------



## baseknox

I have never witnessed the rut being affected from warm weather. As a matter of fact, . .my hunting brother got the buck of a lifetime two years ago during a 65 degree early November day. It was so warm that by the time we got him tracked, and out of the woods, we had to drive an hour away to get him to a freezer at 11:00 at night. And this buck chased a doe right past me grunting very loud the entire way. My buddy was 65 yards behind me in another stand and wacked him. I don't think the weather has much if any impact on the rut at all. When you are "feeling the urge" does it bother you if its warm or cold? Lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The warm hasn't effected the activity for me either. Killed a 170" 12 in mid November a few years back. Chasing a doe. 

Don't listen to the "its too hot" excuses


----------



## Bwana

If it's "full bore" they don't care about rain, wind, moon, or heat....just hot does.


----------



## garman1189

What times are you guys going in the woods for afternoon evening hunts right now?


----------



## Kaman

d_miller_20 said:


> Shot this guy last night coming to a couple soft grunts. Looked like he was just checking the area out. Started rubbing on a sapling about 30 yards out and then came into 18 yards. He wasnt being that aggresive or anything but I dont think we are too far away from things getting pretty good.


Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

JGB OH said:


> good looking buck





Rut'N'Hunt said:


> Nice Deer!


Nice shot too, congrats!!


----------



## baseknox

Ive been in the stand situated around 5:30 pm. During the week any ways, . . weekends I like to get out of the house a little earlier and im in the stand by 4:30. Until the rut hits of course... then its all day sits!


----------



## bigpess51

2X_LUNG said:


> The warm hasn't effected the activity for me either. Killed a 170" 12 in mid November a few years back. Chasing a doe.
> 
> Don't listen to the "its too hot" excuses


Can't agree more. The bucks chase regardless of temp. 2 years back in Iowa it was 75 degrees one afternoon, bucks were everywhere running does, the very next morning it was 20, bucks chasing everywhere! If its on its on! I can't wait until the first week of November, best time of the year to be a bowhunter. Good luck ladies and gents!


----------



## meyerske

I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.

Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.


----------



## Burgmane

meyerske said:


> I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.
> 
> Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.


Congratulations, great mass on that buck! That's a deer to be proud of.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

meyerske said:


> I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.
> 
> Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.


Great bow kill and I like to see that you feel blessed. I hope to be half as blessed this season.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Beast!


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Ttt


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great bucks guys!


----------



## helix33

meyerske said:


> I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.
> 
> Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.


Great buck, congrats!


----------



## addison_smith15

Had a nice buck run through town the other day. On a 4 lane road. We almost hit it. I'm not sure if it was rut activity but man he was high tailing it not looking at anything. It was about 9:30 when we saw him. Again I don't know if this is pre-rut activity but it was sure cool to see.


----------



## mandrroofing

For me, the best activity that I've seen starts halloween day


----------



## dspell20

The bucks are starting to get killed this thread should get real fun in the next couple of weeks. I hope I have one to add!


----------



## CMHawk

meyerske said:


> I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.
> 
> Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.


Holy mass! Nice buck!


----------



## Kaman

Burgmane said:


> Congratulations, great mass on that buck! That's a deer to be proud of.


Stud of a deer. Congratulations


----------



## garman1189

Congrats on a great buck... And I made a mock scrape few nights ago had a spike check it out haven't been back since so not sure yet what I've got guess I'll find out tonight


----------



## Bry2211

ttt


----------



## BushTailButcher

Great Buck, Congrats!! Here we go boys, the big boys will start falling now!!!


----------



## baseknox

Heading out as soon as I get off work. Been seeing a lot of deer every night.... just haven't gotten close enough for a shot. Hopefully tonight I get some meat for the freezer! Good luck all!


----------



## DamonZ8

Great buck, for sure.


----------



## Bearlee

saw a few scrapes and rubs last weekend but nothing major.


----------



## mandrroofing

Are any of you planning on all day sits and when do you plan on starting?


----------



## sammusi

I'm going out Sunday prob gonna try and stay all day .. No pics on cams last weekend and 3 doe Saturday 0 deer Sunday .. Only a matter of flipping that "switch" and I think it is getting to that point.


----------



## craa34927

Out tonight saw a decent 8 but not a shooter.. heard him snort weez and i responded the same way. He cam off the hill and made about 5 scrapes... getn close. He didnt come in looking for a fight though.


----------



## TH30060X

FINALLY have a weeks vacation to hunt. Taking nov.1 through the 9th off. Going to hunt around home the 1st-5th. Then the rest of my time will be spent in Jackson Co. My buddy who has the land that I'm going to hunt in Jackson Co. Was at his property last weekend. He said he seen a lot of rubs and scrapes. He said one buck started a rub on his wood post for the gate to acess the property. Needless to say, this guy is getting excited!


----------



## craa34927

Off the 2nd of nov thru the 13th looking forward to spending alot of time in the tree


----------



## Cannonball08

meyerske said:


> I killed this buck on Saturday evening. 165 3/8 gross. I don't think the deer lived much more than 5 seconds after the shot. He made it about 60 yards at full speed then tumbled. I feel very humbled and blessed.
> 
> Scraping is starting to pick up. I did see a nice 8 point bumping a doe but that didn't last long.



Congrats on the Hogg !


----------



## DaneHunter

Checked my cams today. Starting to get some deer back on camera. They had disappeared for the last few weeks but I've got a few decent bucks and some doe's.


----------



## wkborder_08

Headed to Adams County, from NC Nov 1-16


----------



## rockcat

Short walk this afternoon; another new scrape... Big bucks still on cams at night...


----------



## kylemcdowell

Seen two shooter today at 630 and at 645


----------



## kylemcdowell

Seen young buck chasing


----------



## fmf979

Last night I saw 2 young bucks really harassing does. I also saw 2-2 1/2 year olds. One made a scrape and the other was just feeding with a doe. No shots on either.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Things are really picking up her in northeast Ohio. I've seen many scrapes and quite a few fresh rubs. Have a very nice, young 13 pointer that could go another year or two and a healthy, big 11 in the swamp. Pulled him to 60 yards the other day but couldn't get him closer.... Looking for things to heat up for the weekend.....


----------



## baseknox

Was out last night, total seen about 20 deer. Two which appeared to be shooter bucks. One was a group of 8, (this had both bucks in it). Right as it was getting dark. Pulled camera cards last night, got about 5 shooter bucks on camera.... all late night still. Did notice a few very fresh rubs. 
Im off beginning Oct 31st . . .and don't go back until Nov 11th. I will be living in the woods during this time. 
Seeing lots of does every night, . .trying to hold off on taking one... if they are there,.... you know they will be chased in a couple weeks!!!!! 
Good luck to all!!!


----------



## baseknox

Check out the junk on this guys head... lol
If you notice the left side the main beam goes straight up! and is nasty thick looking.....


----------



## baseknox

Been hunting this guy the last two years... missed him at 20 yards last year. Was a tough shot with a bad layout... but I had to try. Then I found both sheds under one of my stands while mushroom hunting. Hoping to run into him again this year.....


----------



## baseknox

This property has been pretty good to me and my hunting brother the last three years... .


----------



## craa34927

Geesh i wish i had bucks like that running around....nice deer good luck!


----------



## baseknox

lol, they don't just run around. I spent the first 8 years making the property the way I want it. Certain plots, in certain locations, and we are smart about when and where we do and don't travel. And how we get in and out of our spots. Its been years of work, but the last couple years have been starting to pay off. 
Good luck to you as well!


----------



## jowens27

Taking a few day vacation November 7-11. Haven't hunted much lately nor pulled any cards hitting it in the morning looks like a perfect wind for both our good stands tomorrow. Hopefully something is up on the hoof


----------



## callmin

baseknox said:


> lol, they don't just run around. I spent the first 8 years making the property the way I want it. Certain plots, in certain locations, and we are smart about when and where we do and don't travel. And how we get in and out of our spots. Its been years of work, but the last couple years have been starting to pay off.
> Good luck to you as well!


This comment is so true. Guys think because you killed a nice buck that they are behind every tree, and that just isn't the way it is. nice buck by the way.


----------



## Nichko

Waterfowl comes in this weekend. Gonna take a week or so off to hunt some birds with my son! Good luck fellas, hammer a big one!!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

baseknox said:


> This property has been pretty good to me and my hunting brother the last three years... .
> View attachment 2068768
> View attachment 2068769
> View attachment 2068770


Nice deer and goodluck on that giant.


----------



## Hoot

baseknox said:


> Been hunting this guy the last two years... missed him at 20 yards last year. Was a tough shot with a bad layout... but I had to try. Then I found both sheds under one of my stands while mushroom hunting. Hoping to run into him again this year.....
> View attachment 2068777


Your hard work has paid off. He is a dandy!!! Good luck


----------



## baseknox

Hoot said:


> Your hard work has paid off. He is a dandy!!! Good luck


We will see, its easy to get the pictures, but to get old bucks like these in front of you is a different story! lol. Patients is key my friends! 
I've noticed some guys saying they are seeing young bucks chasing... not yet in my neck of the woods. I have seen roughly 9 or 10 young guys in the last week, ive been throwing different calls at them,,,.. not one has been interested. Also, I've been seeing young bucks with does. Just out in fields feeding. showing no interest what so ever in the does they are with. All my "big boys" have been night time pictures to this point. Although, I think I seen one last night in a large group... but it was 120 yards out and was getting pretty dark. 
Bring on Halloween baby!!! Good luck all!


----------



## baseknox

callmin said:


> This comment is so true. Guys think because you killed a nice buck that they are behind every tree, and that just isn't the way it is. nice buck by the way.


It also has a lot to do with the deer management. Let the young ones go,... now that I have these bigger ones to hunt,... gives the young ones time to grow.


----------



## CattleGuy

1 nice buck this morning heading back to bedding area (out of range) - 7 does in a group - not one buck with them. THink 2 weeks out yet -


----------



## jowens27

CattleGuy said:


> 1 nice buck this morning heading back to bedding area (out of range) - 7 does in a group - not one buck with them. THink 2 weeks out yet -


I'm thinking the 6-14 with the biggest dates being the 7-10 will be a lot of bucks killed with the weekend pressure


----------



## Hoot

jowens27 said:


> I'm thinking the 6-14 with the biggest dates being the 7-10 will be a lot of bucks killed with the weekend pressure


I like your thinking. I have a couple of days of vacation in conjunction with that weekend. I plan on being in the stand all day. If you subscribe to the moon phase the full moon is 6 November. I have read predictions that 9 - 14 is the week to be in the stand.


----------



## JGB OH

I checked one of my cameras today and had shooting light buck pictures everyday this week. I imagine we will see some deer harvested this weekend. Shoot straight and hold out for a biggun. Here is a little proof 30 minutes east of cinci.


----------



## rockcat

ttt


----------



## DamonZ8

Well, I'm gonna leave the bow in the case tomorrow and pick up the fishing rod. The boss bought a perch charter. Hopefully I will get out in the next few days.


----------



## Orvisman73

JGB OH said:


> I checked one of my cameras today and had shooting light buck pictures everyday this week. I imagine we will see some deer harvested this weekend. Shoot straight and hold out for a biggun. Here is a little proof 30 minutes east of cinci.
> 
> View attachment 2068956


Nice! I'm hunting the suburbs of Cincy. Really wasn't too excited to go out this weekend but I think I will go Saturday night.


----------



## DaneHunter

Orvisman73 said:


> Nice! I'm hunting the suburbs of Cincy. Really wasn't too excited to go out this weekend but I think I will go Saturday night.


Saw a 4 big doe crossing Central Parkway at Marshall Ave. I think they were munching on acorns in front of the Bank. Where you hunting in Cincy?


----------



## Orvisman73

Indian Hill and Brown County.


----------



## Orvisman73

I see so many deer eating acorns everywhere. Like places there should not be any deer. Like next to the Kenwood mall.


----------



## DaneHunter

Orvisman73 said:


> I see so many deer eating acorns everywhere. Like places there should not be any deer. Like next to the Kenwood mall.


Next year in gonna sign up to hunt the metro parks. I see more deer working downtown than I do hunting in farm country.


----------



## Regohio

Tomorrow and Sunday are looking pretty good! We shall see???


----------



## Bwana

Regohio said:


> Tomorrow and Sunday are looking pretty good! We shall see???


Lets hope so, I arrive Sunday for a 2 week hunt with my son.


----------



## emmac13

Tonight at 5:30 I saw a decent 8pt following a doe every step. He would not let her get more than 50 yards away. She was not spooked she just fed and let him follow. Other does kept their distance from the two.


----------



## Regohio

Tonight at 5:30 I saw a decent 8pt following a doe every step. He would not let her get more than 50 yards away. She was not spooked she just fed and let him follow. Other does kept their distance from the two.


AND SO IT BEGINS!!!


----------



## TH30060X

Just seen a big boy. Threw a couple grunts at him, but no dice.


----------



## gatorbait42

I saw a pretty good buck last night come out about 20 mins before dark. watched him make a scrape then make his way over towards some does and smaller bucks feeding in the beans. unfortunately he was way to far for a shot but I'm gonna make a move on him this evening. Hoping he comes out in the same place tonight, supposed to be the same wind this evening.


----------



## mandrroofing

If you guys don't mind telling us what county you are located or approximate areas that way we can keep track of when what and where


----------



## TH30060X

mandrroofing said:


> If you guys don't mind telling us what county you are located or approximate areas that way we can keep track of when what and where


SW corner of Wood Co


----------



## jeff25

Saw 2 2.5 year olds out cruising this morning


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada in Knox county this morning, stayed in the tree until 10:45a...


----------



## emmac13

Lorain County


----------



## onlyaspike

Im headed out for my official first hunt of the year tonight. Saw some fresh scrapes on the field edge when I swapped out SD cards. Still no "big buck" pics on the cams yet....The wind has really picked up here in the last hour or so....Prob heading out around 3:00pm....hunting southern Columbiana County.


----------



## DaneHunter

Supposed to be 78 on Monday.... Ugh


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Caught this guy on our trail cam, hope I see him in person:wink:


----------



## Regohio

TodaY was pretty uneventful...MaYBE Tomorrow???


----------



## whiteja1234

small doe at day break then had small 4 point come in this morning to light rattle... local deer breeder's deer have estrus urine and I put some on scrapes will try luck in morning... Scioto county... Ive made it out few mornings this past week and scrapes and rubs have just popped up in the past wk


----------



## emmac13

Blanked


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Saw a big buck around 6pm didn't get a shot.. Slow otherwise


----------



## hdrking2003

emmac13 said:


> Blanked


Same here in SE Knox Co. Was in stand from 3:30-7 this eve.


----------



## gatorbait42

Made a move on the buck I saw last night and unfortunately he came out again in a different spot. Have some beans that were planted late that are still green and the deer are hammering them. Gonna make another move on him tomorrow evening. Watched him through the Binos lip curl at some does that were feeding in the beans but they wanted nothing to do with him and he didn't push them after that. This deer showed up on camera on Weds and has been very visible during daylight. It's just a matter of time before he makes a mistake and I put an arrow through him. This is in Licking Co.


----------



## mandrroofing

I'm in Delaware county and not seeing much yet


----------



## jowens27

Slow day. Didn't see anything until 630 tonight mature doe came in about 60 yards and 2 bucks chased her away it was over as fast as it started licking/perry county line


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Had two doe circle me this morning as I was late getting to my stand. Unfortunately, they winded me, gave a snort and bolted..Old swamp buck wouldn't come out to play so I left my stand early to fix my suv. Still active scrapes going on and things are heating up...summit and portage counties...


----------



## rklemm2818

Knox county checking in...not much activity this evening in mt.vernon. Two small bucks working a couple of scrapes and some does.


----------



## PaBone

I shot this nice 9 point Thursday at 6 o'clock feeding on white acorns, while hunting WNF. There were acorns everywhere the most I had ever seen. I did hear bucks grunting and three mornings in a row heard a buck chasing a doe and grunting, but never saw him. My buddy saw a nice buck below him and grunted and he came right to him only to miss it at 30 yards. I felt like deer numbers were up and I saw several bucks. My buck made a scrape while he fed into range. I scored him today at 138 5/8 and no way I was passing on this nice mature public land buck. I am getting my grandson started early into bowhunting


----------



## dspell20

^^^congrats on the nice buck


----------



## chaded

Was hunting on Thursday and saw a few young bucks chasing, looking, grunting. This was in Licking county. Heading out on Monday here in Trumbull to see what's going on.


----------



## z7master167

I have yet to see a buck this season....


----------



## gogger

This guy started showing up a couple days ago. Daughters boyfriend passed on him hoping for something bigger, but after looking at the pics wishes he had taken the shot.


----------



## gogger

Little bit younger guy coming around too.









central ohio


----------



## TheKingofKings

Looks like warmer weather for a few days then cooling off late in the week. Couldn't have timed my trip any better...shoot straight next weekend guys.


----------



## CarpCommander

Had a 115" 8pt come in just after shooting light, right under me. Acted normal, just walked right in. The only thing I saw this morning.

Switched farms for this evening, and had 3 does come out into the beans at about 3-400 yards from me, and much to my surprise a BOONER slides out right behind em! Amazing buck! He pretty much just left em alone though-fed for a few minutes, then trotted off across the beans....the ladies stayed in the beans and ate....

Ill try and slip into the timber for my morning sit and see if I cant put eyes on something heading for bed. Im sure my chances of seeing that stud are slim, but at least I now he's in the area. 

Overall its gearing up; lots of scrapes, bigger rubs, and more bucks on their feet. Im just praying its a better rut than last year!


----------



## Jackson01

I hunted Highland county for the last 2 days.Sat for a total of 12 hours and seen 0 deer.Very disappointed.My trail cams show the bucks moving from 3am to 6 am.Hope my November is better the October Ive had.


----------



## onlyaspike

1 little 4 pt dogging a young doe pretty hard tonight. He was playing it cool for a while....then he started grunting and chased her down past me. He wasnt letting her get away for nothing. I was hoping all the comotion would bring in a big boy....but it never happened.


----------



## DavidsonDrew

I cant wait to get back home to Medina county on Thursday to hunt the weekend. Thanks everyone for being my eyes and ears. I have been lurking trying to keep up with what Ohio is doing. How does everyone thing it will be this Friday-Sunday?


----------



## DaneHunter

DavidsonDrew said:


> I cant wait to get back home to Medina county on Thursday to hunt the weekend. Thanks everyone for being my eyes and ears. I have been lurking trying to keep up with what Ohio is doing. How does everyone thing it will be this Friday-Sunday?


Should be good hunting. Temperature is supposed to drop back to the 50's on Friday.


----------



## z7master167

Just had a little 4 pt come cruisin thru, neck out n grunting, then a big 150" 10 pt came out behind hime and went the same path, drew back on him at 40 yds, but my opening i had wasnt clear enough for a shot..


----------



## mandrroofing

No deer movement from stand yet in central Ohio


----------



## Outback Man

Deer were all over me pre light but since then had one deer run by and a little while later had four deer run thru. The first three of the group were does and I think the fourth was a small buck.


----------



## Squirrel

Lots of scrapes in NE Ohio, I hunted all day yesterday and didn't see any bucks moving though.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Seen a buck chasing doe when driving to stand. First light i tried a couple grunts. Had a buck grunt and roar at me. Never heard one roar. I about thought there was a bear about to come up the tree lol. He never left the thick stuff though
have a feeling it was this guy only encounters/pics are night


----------



## OhioBigBuck

I've been seeing deer every sit just not the right ones! 9:15 this morning I had 2 does come down the edge of the bean field and 15 min later a nice 8 came out on their trail and followed it All the way. Other than that I've noticed no rutting action other than scrapes.


----------



## lutzweiser

I think we are still in the "October lull". I'm off work next 2 weeks, hope I planned right this year


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## lutzweiser

u


----------



## lutzweiser

Those are few deer that may be on the hitlist this year. Would like to let 2 of them go another year but not my land and I know the other guys that hunt that property will not let them walk.


----------



## jbozdog

Got a doe at 8:00am today, hope for a buck after Halloween


----------



## gogger

Going this afternoon after the bigger deer that has been passing by around 6:30 pm. Sat and waited on him friday and some kids on a 4 wheeler rode by in their ajoining field. Wasted my 3 hours I had been waiting for him.


----------



## DaneHunter

Just woke up. Heading out around two. Little warmer than I like.


----------



## ohiostrutter

wasn't gonna hunt tonight, but I hunted an observation stand this morning and watched a target buck slink back into his bedding area around 830. He is bedded within 100-125 yards of a hang on I have just off the bedding area. First daylight movement out of him and with a perfect wind, no time like the present!!!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

When are you all going to start using scents, and what are you using?


----------



## WildBill37

Been in the fields cutting beans and shelling corn, today was the first time I seen a buck with a doe out in the field . It was 8:30 am .


----------



## hdrking2003

WildBill37 said:


> Been in the fields cutting beans and shelling corn, today was the first time I seen a buck with a doe out in the field . It was 8:30 am .


Beautiful, yet slow morning just west of Mt. Vernon in Knox Co. Decided to take the night off and hang with the pups.


----------



## z7master167

OhioHoytHunter said:


> When are you all going to start using scents, and what are you using?


I use scents all season, early season i use buck urine and evercalm deer herd, towards nov. I use estrous scents


----------



## Regohio

This morning was pretty good...I think it's starting for sure!


----------



## gatorbait42

have a small 6 or 8 pt chasing a doe in the thicket to my east. Beautiful evening here in Licking Co


----------



## z7master167

Been in stand since 2 no sign of a deer yet


----------



## gogger

Been since around 3:30. Beans were taken off a couple days ago and it's a little windy. Haven't seen anything. Probably needs to calm down a bit with the beans gone.


----------



## Hower08

Haven't seen a deer in 4 sits


----------



## ohiobucks

In the tree since 3pm, no deer yet. Sure is nice out though, I could think of worse ways to spend an afternoon...


----------



## lutzweiser

Been in stand since 4. No deer. But have 10-15 chipmunks running around on dry leaves. You can just imagine how much noise that is making


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I saw four bucks this morning, one being a decent 8-point. I have only seen one small buck this evening, and he was here when I climbed my stand. Looks like the bucks are moving a bit more and I have a couple of good shooters on camera during daylight hours from the last few days. Mid-week when the cold snap hits could be productive.


----------



## dspell20

I put out smokey's orbital gland on some mock scrapes. Had some good action. Mostly night and nothing mature yet. Moved a couple of stands for later in the week. Lots of deer hit on the roads. We are getting very close


----------



## jamesbalog

saw my first buck chasing a doe of the year this evening. Wasnt a slouch either, 120-130in 3 year old i would guess. he would have gotten an arrow if i had a shot, had them at 15 yards but off to my right where i only have one shooting lane and they nexer made it into it.


this was in lorain county


----------



## ohiobucks

Skunked in Knox county tonight, going to wait for cooler weather mid-late next week before going back out...


----------



## gogger

I rattled in the stand in this guy showed up about 5 minutes later.








I decided to let him walk. Rattled again a few minutes after he left and a really big buck came up a path by the river. I didn't think they used it anymore and wasn't really in a position to take a shot. He was the biggest buck I have seen this year. Actually ever, but I have only been hunting a year or so. He kept looking my direction and sniffing and I think he winded me. Turned and trotted off.


----------



## z7master167

Had 9 does within 40yds this eve, no bucks in sight


----------



## bigpess51

Slow weekend in nw ohio. One small buck this evening. 2 bucks heading to bedding area yesterday morning. Skunked last night. Does have disappeared. Hopefully the cold front coming this week will blow the lid of things.


----------



## zl1

Small 1.5 year old 6 point came down from a ridgeline after seeing some does. He tried chasing the biggest doe and was making scapes along a treeline.


----------



## Hammer1113

Real slow in northwest ohio, lots of smaller bucks on cameras at night but very little movement from bucks and does during shooting hours. I believe the warm temps and the beans being harvested this week is playing havoc on the deer population. Next weekend should the beginning of some great days in the stand with freezing temps and the beans being gone.


----------



## dspell20

Anyone go out this morning? I'm stuck at work I feel a cold coming on at the end of the week!!!!!!


----------



## Hoot

I am stuck at work too. Trying to keep up with what is going on via AT. I may have an eye infection by the end of the week. I can't see my butt going to work when the deer are chasing.


----------



## mandrroofing

This weekend seems pretty exciting ideal conditions for a good rut


----------



## lutzweiser

Was out this a.m. Zero movement. Checked camera and only 1 tiny buck. This patch of woods used to be a highway for deer coming out of beans and back to bed. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## mandrroofing

lutzweiser said:


> Was out this a.m. Zero movement. Checked camera and only 1 tiny buck. This patch of woods used to be a highway for deer coming out of beans and back to bed. Not sure what's going on.


I've had that happen quite a few times and I also have an area kind of like what you describing I usually see a calm before the storm so to speak in my experience


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone ever hunt beaver creek state park in columbiana county? If so any tips? I'm off the next 2 weeks and was thinking of try out some public land.


----------



## callmin

Had a nice 2.5, maybe 3.5, year old 10 pt feeding out in the field yesterday morning for 10 minutes and he showed no sign of rutting, other than a big neck.


----------



## chaded

I'm doing an all day sit today. Busted a deer by my stand coming in but it has been dead other than that. Hoping tonight it gets better.


----------



## Nichko

chaded said:


> I'm doing an all day sit today. Busted a deer by my stand coming in but it has been dead other than that. Hoping tonight it gets better.


77 today, good luck man. This weekend should be interesting.


----------



## flounderv2

Had a bunch of does and yearlings this past weekend. Had one buck come through at 45yds but wouldnt stop. Wasnt nose to the ground or anything and didnt respond to any of my efforts to get his attention. Also wasnt following any of the trails the does had been coming through on earlier.


----------



## chaded

Nichko said:


> 77 today, good luck man. This weekend should be interesting.


Not quite that warm here but warmer than I like. It was 34 this morning also.


----------



## billhalljr

Past weekend was semi-successful for us. Buddy killed a nice 3year old 11pt Sat am 8am out searching. Took my boy out and he killed a 150ish 16point 3-4 year old who we had on camera fri afternoon dogging does, we watched him kill a sapling 90 yards out. I put another young man in a stand Sat and he mis-hit a nice 3year old,, turns out just brisket shot so pretty confident deer is fine. My buddy who shot the 11pt took his 8 year old out last night and missed a 130's buck,, pretty sure boy got a little buck fever.


----------



## kylemcdowell

billhalljr said:


> Past weekend was semi-successful for us. Buddy killed a nice 3year old 11pt Sat am 8am out searching. Took my boy out and he killed a 150ish 16point 3-4 year old who we had on camera fri afternoon dogging does, we watched him kill a sapling 90 yards out. I put another young man in a stand Sat and he mis-hit a nice 3year old,, turns out just brisket shot so pretty confident deer is fine. My buddy who shot the 11pt took his 8 year old out last night and missed a 130's buck,, pretty sure boy got a little buck fever.


In for pictures


----------



## tyepsu

Seems like the action is just starting to heat up. Yesterday afternoon , I was hunting a small 20 acre piece of property in Columbiana County. Around 5:35PM I see 3 deer just on the other side of the property line about 40 yards away. The first was a fawn, followed by a doe and then a young buck. They started walking away and the buck had his head down right behind the doe. I hit the grunt tube and he did a 180 and walked back right in front of me. I am off work November 1st-10th, so hope to be out a lot between PA and OH. Should just get better from here for the next 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## lutzweiser

Where at in columbiana county?


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> Seems like the action is just starting to heat up. Yesterday afternoon , I was hunting a small 20 acre piece of property in Columbiana County. Around 5:35PM I see 3 deer just on the other side of the property line about 40 yards away. The first was a fawn, followed by a doe and then a young buck. They started walking away and the buck had his head down right behind the doe. I hit the grunt tube and he did a 180 and walked back right in front of me. I am off work November 1st-10th, so hope to be out a lot between PA and OH. Should just get better from here for the next 3 to 4 weeks


Where at in Columbiana County


----------



## Nichko

chaded said:


> Not quite that warm here but warmer than I like. It was 34 this morning also.


Good luck to you.


----------



## topjimmy

Beaver Creek.

Its wet, full of brier patches, and people ride the horse trails pretty hard. 

I would try yellow creek or Brush Creek in Jefferson Co. or Berlin in Mahoning.


----------



## tyepsu

lutzweiser said:


> Where at in Columbiana County


Right off Rte 517 about 5 miles from Lisbon. Where about do you hunt in Columbiana County?


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Fellow hunters, I need your advice and/or input: 2 years ago, the property I hunted in southern Ohio was put up for sale so I had been forced to hunt public land since then...my fiancees parents have a beautiful 40 acre property and they gave me permission to bow hunt there. There is another hunter that had been there for quite a few years so I have been very conscientious to place my stand and set out bait in an area that wouldn't negatively impactimpact him. our youngest boy helped me build a natural blind last week and since it is early in the rut, I've been using it as an educational time to teach him. I have been in the woods the past week baiting and scouting and familiarizing myself with the travel patterns. Yesterday afternoon , I took my fiancee and the youngest into the woods for some teaching time. Unfortunately, around 6:15 and during the best hours, we had to leave. I sent them out first and waited ten minutes before starting out. Well they ended up walking under the other guy's stand. I took my time exiting the woods and stayed out of his way but he decides to come down and confront me. After a profanity laced tirade and a threat that there would be problems if this happened again, I was taken aback as to how to handle this. I Attempted to be very apologetic but he obviously had been drinking (which I don't condone but it's not my property) and simply wanted to be confrontational. I explained what happened to my father in law and he will handle it but I'd really like to know if I should still be apologetic or sweep this aside and move on. I understand his proprietary feelings about the property but it doesn't belong to him either and I have been very courteous up to this point.


----------



## topjimmy

BigBuckBeast said:


> Fellow hunters, I need your advice and/or input: 2 years ago, the property I hunted in southern Ohio was put up for sale so I had been forced to hunt public land since then...my fiancees parents have a beautiful 40 acre property and they gave me permission to bow hunt there. There is another hunter that had been there for quite a few years so I have been very conscientious to place my stand and set out bait in an area that wouldn't negatively impactimpact him. our youngest boy helped me build a natural blind last week and since it is early in the rut, I've been using it as an educational time to teach him. I have been in the woods the past week baiting and scouting and familiarizing myself with the travel patterns. Yesterday afternoon , I took my fiancee and the youngest into the woods for some teaching time. Unfortunately, around 6:15 and during the best hours, we had to leave. I sent them out first and waited ten minutes before starting out. Well they ended up walking under the other guy's stand. I took my time exiting the woods and stayed out of his way but he decides to come down and confront me. After a profanity laced tirade and a threat that there would be problems if this happened again, I was taken aback as to how to handle this. I Attempted to be very apologetic but he obviously had been drinking (which I don't condone but it's not my property) and simply wanted to be confrontational. I explained what happened to my father in law and he will handle it but I'd really like to know if I should still be apologetic or sweep this aside and move on. I understand his proprietary feelings about the property but it doesn't belong to him either and I have been very courteous up to this point.


Sounds like you handled the situation well. Drinking and hunting from a tree....sounds like a winner.


----------



## BLan

BigBuckBeast said:


> Fellow hunters, I need your advice and/or input: 2 years ago, the property I hunted in southern Ohio was put up for sale so I had been forced to hunt public land since then...my fiancees parents have a beautiful 40 acre property and they gave me permission to bow hunt there. There is another hunter that had been there for quite a few years so I have been very conscientious to place my stand and set out bait in an area that wouldn't negatively impactimpact him. our youngest boy helped me build a natural blind last week and since it is early in the rut, I've been using it as an educational time to teach him. I have been in the woods the past week baiting and scouting and familiarizing myself with the travel patterns. Yesterday afternoon , I took my fiancee and the youngest into the woods for some teaching time. Unfortunately, around 6:15 and during the best hours, we had to leave. I sent them out first and waited ten minutes before starting out. Well they ended up walking under the other guy's stand. I took my time exiting the woods and stayed out of his way but he decides to come down and confront me. After a profanity laced tirade and a threat that there would be problems if this happened again, I was taken aback as to how to handle this. I Attempted to be very apologetic but he obviously had been drinking (which I don't condone but it's not my property) and simply wanted to be confrontational. I explained what happened to my father in law and he will handle it but I'd really like to know if I should still be apologetic or sweep this aside and move on. I understand his proprietary feelings about the property but it doesn't belong to him either and I have been very courteous up to this point.


Do you really think that there's going to be problems being that the land owners daughter was one of the ones to walk under his stand? If there will be any trouble with anyone I would think if your fiancee said something to her parents he would be GONE!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Well to add insult to injury, as he stormed off in his van, he winked at her....She is so upset, she mentioned something about removing parts of his manhood. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## garman1189

In Jefferson Co. And every buck I have had on camera since summer has all but disappeared... No idea what to do at this point


----------



## BLan

garman1189 said:


> In Jefferson Co. And every buck I have had on camera since summer has all but disappeared... No idea what to do at this point


Find the does and they'll be back.


----------



## irishhacker

Well, if that is all there is to the story.. You both are at fault.
Pretty dumb to go walking around the woods during prime time. I would be ticked if someone walked under my stand after I spent all that time waiting for prime time..
He is an idiot for drinking and hunting. I would think your future father-in-law would kick him off for that alone.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

That's really all there is to the story. He's been upset from the beginning that I was given permission to hunt because he believes it's his own personal playground. I normally never come out of the woods during prime time but with our 8 year old in tow, I had no choice. Yes, this guy has set up 4 stands, 2 blinds and baited deer over the years but I have been very considerate and thought about if the shoe was on the other foot, what would I have done. And he was really only in the stand for 30 minutes or less. He popped in at 5:30 and we were in the woods for 3 hours by then.....if he was smart, he would have stayed in there to see what came through after our exit..


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> Right off Rte 517 about 5 miles from Lisbon. Where about do you hunt in Columbiana County?




Lake Tomahawk


----------



## mandrroofing

This is the Ohio rut pages right?


----------



## tyepsu

lutzweiser said:


> Lake Tomahawk


Nice. My buddy I was hunting with has a house on that Lake. We were just talking about whether or not hunting was allowed there. Seems we always see a lot of dead deer along the road next to the lake.


----------



## topjimmy

mandrroofing said:


> This is the Ohio rut pages right?


Indeed.

Went out Sat evening, saw a few does and a little scrub buck. Might take off Friday if the weather holds out.


----------



## lutzweiser

tyepsu said:


> Nice. My buddy I was hunting with has a house on that Lake. We were just talking about whether or not hunting was allowed there. Seems we always see a lot of dead deer along the road next to the lake.


Can't hunt lake property. But I haver permission to hurt the property next to lake. They bed up in the lake I think because they feel safe. That and all the food from everyone's shrubs and gardens.


----------



## lutzweiser

Finding more scraps every day. Got 130ish 10 point on camera right at one of my stands at 7:30am yesterday. It's gettting close


----------



## Ridley

BigBuckBeast said:


> Fellow hunters, I need your advice and/or input: 2 years ago, the property I hunted in southern Ohio was put up for sale so I had been forced to hunt public land since then...my fiancees parents have a beautiful 40 acre property and they gave me permission to bow hunt there. There is another hunter that had been there for quite a few years so I have been very conscientious to place my stand and set out bait in an area that wouldn't negatively impactimpact him. our youngest boy helped me build a natural blind last week and since it is early in the rut, I've been using it as an educational time to teach him. I have been in the woods the past week baiting and scouting and familiarizing myself with the travel patterns. Yesterday afternoon , I took my fiancee and the youngest into the woods for some teaching time. Unfortunately, around 6:15 and during the best hours, we had to leave. I sent them out first and waited ten minutes before starting out. Well they ended up walking under the other guy's stand. I took my time exiting the woods and stayed out of his way but he decides to come down and confront me. After a profanity laced tirade and a threat that there would be problems if this happened again, I was taken aback as to how to handle this. I Attempted to be very apologetic but he obviously had been drinking (which I don't condone but it's not my property) and simply wanted to be confrontational. I explained what happened to my father in law and he will handle it but I'd really like to know if I should still be apologetic or sweep this aside and move on. I understand his proprietary feelings about the property but it doesn't belong to him either and I have been very courteous up to this point.


Yes, you are an idiot letting your kids walk through the woods at primetime. And then you coming out later making it twice as bad? 

Yes, you are an idiot walking all over the woods scouting and building blinds during hunting season in general.

He has every right to be mad, or to club you like a baby seal. You are acting like the epitome of a slob hunter and you wonder why he is upset? Some people..........

If you can't hunt a property properly, then don't hunt at all. Expecting others that share the property to be understanding of your slobishness of waiting till season to prepare to hunt a property is expecting WAY too much. 

You ruined the guy's hunt, that he was probably waiting on all week, spent hundreds of dollars to prepare for, prepared in advance for, and you think he over reacted? If all you got was a verbal beat down, then I'd say you got off EASY!!!!!!! I'd be prepared for your truck to stop running here shortly and for the exhaust to smell funny, or for the brakes to suddenly stop working!!!!


----------



## Ridley

Saw 14 deer the last couple days. All does still have their fawns, and no does had anything following. Will be a good solid week before there is actual seeking going on.


----------



## hdrking2003

Ridley said:


> Yes, you are an idiot letting your kids walk through the woods at primetime. And then you coming out later making it twice as bad?
> 
> Yes, you are an idiot walking all over the woods scouting and building blinds during hunting season in general.
> 
> He has every right to be mad, or to club you like a baby seal. You are acting like the epitome of a slob hunter and you wonder why he is upset? Some people..........


Tell us how you REALLY feel, lol.


----------



## AmishArcher

SW Holmes/Eastern Knox co- saturday one of the guys had a really good buck grunting and roaring at a doe. Hung around for over 1/2 an hour and couldn't get a shot. 

Its gonna start picking up, but its not there just yet.


----------



## Ridley

garman1189 said:


> In Jefferson Co. And every buck I have had on camera since summer has all but disappeared... No idea what to do at this point


They moved off to find the concentrations of does, and to secure their own territory. This is normal for every year, unless your property is the one that holds all the does. Right now, a buck's range is increasing, they are doing their "scouting" for the season, and for the first time all fall.....food is not the priority. If your cam is over a food pile......they likely will ignore it completely from now till December so pics will drastically decrease. 

If you want to find out what bucks are now in your area, you have to put cams on scrapes. Signing the "guess list" on all the local scrapes is now the buck's main priority!! He has to see where the biggest party is gonna break out!!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

I am the first to admit that it was the worst time to have to leave the woods and if it weren't for the kid, it wouldn't have happened. I wasn't given permission until archery season had started and I did everything I could to remain inconspicuous except for the day I put my stand in. He may have spent some money on his baiting but I too have contributed heavily in the past month. The blind was carefully built during bedding time and I have never been a slob when it comes to the woods. While I admit it was a mistake and I feel terrible about it, this guy believes he owns the land and should be able to pound a case of beer and hunt whenever he wants without me or our family hunting while he's there....so yes, we had an idiot moment but I am by no means an idiot when it comes to deer management and harvesting ..... And thank you for the input. I appreciate all of your responses.... Back to the woods... And good luck.


----------



## notz

garman1189 said:


> In Jefferson Co. And every buck I have had on camera since summer has all but disappeared... No idea what to do at this point


relax on that the chase is southern ohio is hard they will return.

as for the guy, it sounds like he signed his own denial slip. let it take its course. you have more years left there and he will obviously be there now


----------



## onlyaspike

lutzweiser said:


> Finding more scraps every day. Got 130ish 10 point on camera right at one of my stands at 7:30am yesterday. It's gettting close


That looks like a nice buck in your avatar pic !!! Killed in Columbiana also? Can you post a better( full size) pic of him? Im hunting Columbiana also.....


----------



## lutzweiser

onlyaspike said:


> That looks like a nice buck in your avatar pic !!! Killed in Columbiana also? Can you post a better( full size) pic of him? Im hunting Columbiana also.....



Yes killed in Columbiana County. Right behind Lake Tomahawk. I think I have another pic on my phone. I'll try and find it for you


----------



## lutzweiser

onlyaspike said:


> That looks like a nice buck in your avatar pic !!! Killed in Columbiana also? Can you post a better( full size) pic of him? Im hunting Columbiana also.....


----------



## onlyaspike

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2070863


Thats a BEAUTY !!!!


----------



## TailChaser

40 acres holy cow. I could hunt 400 acres and be annoyed with another hunter. You can about see across 40 acres with bigs woods. That's like a small farm field. Not even room for 1.


----------



## lutzweiser

onlyaspike said:


> Thats a BEAUTY !!!!



145 4/8. 3 1/2 year old. Wish I could have let him grow another year or 2 but I knew no one else was going to let him walk


----------



## lutzweiser

Slow night in Columbiana County. Sitting in a tree over looking a HUGE cut hay field with tons of glover in it and not a single deer yet


----------



## craa34927

Cant wait to hunt this hog


----------



## BigBuckBeast

craa34927 said:


> Cant wait to hunt this hog


That is one massive beast!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## craa34927

Ya i think hes mature lol....... look at that brisket geesh


----------



## BLan

Ridley said:


> Yes, you are an idiot letting your kids walk through the woods at primetime. And then you coming out later making it twice as bad?
> 
> Yes, you are an idiot walking all over the woods scouting and building blinds during hunting season in general.
> 
> He has every right to be mad, or to club you like a baby seal. You are acting like the epitome of a slob hunter and you wonder why he is upset? Some people..........
> 
> If you can't hunt a property properly, then don't hunt at all. Expecting others that share the property to be understanding of your slobishness of waiting till season to prepare to hunt a property is expecting WAY too much.
> 
> You ruined the guy's hunt, that he was probably waiting on all week, spent hundreds of dollars to prepare for, prepared in advance for, and you think he over reacted? If all you got was a verbal beat down, then I'd say you got off EASY!!!!!!! I'd be prepared for your truck to stop running here shortly and for the exhaust to smell funny, or for the brakes to suddenly stop working!!!!





BigBuckBeast said:


> I am the first to admit that it was the worst time to have to leave the woods and if it weren't for the kid, it wouldn't have happened. I wasn't given permission until archery season had started and I did everything I could to remain inconspicuous except for the day I put my stand in. He may have spent some money on his baiting but I too have contributed heavily in the past month. The blind was carefully built during bedding time and I have never been a slob when it comes to the woods. While I admit it was a mistake and I feel terrible about it, this guy believes he owns the land and should be able to pound a case of beer and hunt whenever he wants without me or our family hunting while he's there....so yes, we had an idiot moment but I am by no means an idiot when it comes to deer management and harvesting ..... And thank you for the input. I appreciate all of your responses.... Back to the woods... And good luck.


Ignore the troll, see the thread on SNOB bowhunters because you're seeing a classic snob reply:"If you don't/can't hunt the way I do you're an idiot." Get a life Ridley, that reply was WAY out of bounds.


----------



## maineguides

40 acres? Hell I can almost throw a baseball across 40 acres. You had no business even being in there if you know there was someone else hunting the piece. That's a pretty selfish act. The sad part is your trying to teach a kid. Have a little respect for other hunters!! I'm not saying you don't have a right to hunt the land but you you should have at a minimum talked to the other hunter and see if the two of you could work something out(before you screwed him)! And quit hiding behind the fact that it was a kid you had with you!!


----------



## BLan

maineguides said:


> 40 acres? Hell I can almost throw a baseball across 40 acres. You had no business even being in there if you know there was someone else hunting the piece. That's a pretty selfish act. The sad part is your trying to teach a kid. Have a little respect for other hunters!! I'm not saying you don't have a right to hunt the land but you you should have at a minimum talked to the other hunter and see if the two of you could work something out(before you screwed him)! And quit hiding behind the fact that it was a kid you had with you!!


Post #1 and its a zinger, congratulations.


----------



## maineguides

BLan said:


> Post #1 and its a zinger, congratulations.


First post or 5000 posts. Doesn't make you opinion any better!! Pretty sure I've been a member here since 2009. How about you? Oh that's right 2010. So I guess the difference between you and me is that I choose not to spend my life on a chat forum!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

maineguides said:


> 40 acres? Hell I can almost throw a baseball across 40 acres. You had no business even being in there if you know there was someone else hunting the piece. That's a pretty selfish act. The sad part is your trying to teach a kid. Have a little respect for other hunters!! I'm not saying you don't have a right to hunt the land but you you should have at a minimum talked to the other hunter and see if the two of you could work something out(before you screwed him)! And quit hiding behind the fact that it was a kid you had with you!!


This is exactly what i had hoped to do. This was the first time he had been in the woods to hunt and the first time I met him..thank you for your input...


----------



## hdrking2003

Can we please concentrate our efforts on the Ohio rut fellas?


----------



## Hoot

End the drama..it is over move on. I want to spend my life on a chat forum reading about deer and the Ohio rut.


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone doing an all day sit this weekend?


----------



## craa34927

I would if i could maybe will be doing this on sunday for sure good luck fellas its about time when u start getting pics of the big boys u know its getn close


----------



## helix33

Yes, guys please stay on topic.


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone doing an all day sit this weekend?


Friday, Saturday, Sunday this week are gonna be all dayers and the same for the next week if needed. Maybe a Monday thrown in there too.


----------



## z7master167

hdrking2003 said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday this week are gonna be all dayers and the same for the next week if needed. Maybe a Monday thrown in there too.


I like the way u think...


----------



## TheKingofKings

Headed up Friday morning....can't get here soon enough.


----------



## fmf979

hdrking2003 said:


> Friday, Saturday, Sunday this week are gonna be all dayers and the same for the next week if needed. Maybe a Monday thrown in there too.


Vacation starts Saturday. I'm going to play it by ear but I'm planning on spending alot of time in the trees.


----------



## gwa2712

I was out Saturday and Sunday. Saw three small bucks pushing doe. I had a basket 8 pointer pushing a doe right under my stand yesterday morning. It's close fellas.
I'm doing all day sits this Saturday and Sunday. I'm getting the same reports from buddies of mine. They're seeing small bucks pushing doe also. It's won't be long until the big boys join in.


----------



## dspell20

Warm, cold, rain, snow, wind I'm hunting every chance I get the next few weeks. I dream all year about this time of the year. You truly never know what might come cruising by your stand


----------



## k&j8

TheKingofKings said:


> Headed up Friday morning....can't get here soon enough.


Me too! Plan to be there 31st through the 9th, but in my mind I am already there!


----------



## JKinney1

k&j8 said:


> Me too! Plan to be there 31st through the 9th, but in my mind I am already there!


Same for me!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Tn10point

Looking at the extended weather forcast for Adams county. I am torn between going the first or second week of Nov.


----------



## irishhacker

If you believe the deer and deer hunting rut report, the 2nd week will be better. I do believe them


----------



## z7master167

Guys we have the same acorn crop we had in 2010, and that was one of my all time top yrs for the rut, i was seeing 5-6 bucks a morning, from this time until the 15th of november. I killed a 167" 11 pt on nov 9th and my dad killed a 156" 11 pt on the 13th. The way things are going for me, its kinda just like the 2010 season


----------



## gogger

I plan on going Wednesday after work and then again maybe friday, and then all day saturday..... and maybe sunday..... Jacked my crossbow last night. The first time I cocked it this year I broke off the dry fire safety. So I took it in and they said 3 weeks to ship it out and back for repairs. So I rigged it so it would fire. Regular safety and trigger lock work so I have be extra careful with it not to dry fire it. Sunday night I was all worked up after seeing two bucks and when I went to fire the decocking arrow it had slip on the rails a little and was enough to break the string. So I am going to try and get a new string tomorrow, but I am guessing they won't put one on without the repair being done first. So I probably will have to buy another crossbow, no way I am missing this weekend. Next I need to learn to shoot a compound bow.


----------



## fivemartins

z7master167 said:


> Guys we have the same acorn crop we had in 2010, and that was one of my all time top yrs for the rut, i was seeing 5-6 bucks a morning, from this time until the 15th of november. I killed a 167" 11 pt on nov 9th and my dad killed a 156" 11 pt on the 13th. The way things are going for me, its kinda just like the 2010 season


This is great feedback sir! What strategy would you offer for someone hunting the last week before gun? (couldn't get off for the rut this year)


----------



## fivemartins

craa34927 said:


> Cant wait to hunt this hog


Good luck!


----------



## Orvisman73

I work second shift- that means 

Thursday: Dawn- 1pm
Friday: Dawn- 1pm
Saturday: ALL DAY
Sunday: 1pm- Dusk

I wiggled out of visiting extended family this weekend wahoo! 

Honestly though, I have seen huge deer where I am hunting in the wee hours of the morning but have yet to see a scrape or even any rubs. Hopefully this cold front has 'em gunnin for some love.


----------



## houndhamrick

The way I see things going this year it's going to be the second week of November , 8-14.


----------



## H20fwler

BLan said:


> Do you really think that there's going to be problems being that the land owners daughter was one of the ones to walk under his stand? If there will be any trouble with anyone I would think if your fiancee said something to her parents he would be GONE!


I agree with this^^^^^^

BigBuckBeast you will have the whole place to yourself soon....



As far as rut;

I'm seeing active looking scrapes and saw five different bucks hit along I75 in NW Ohio in a 100 mile stretch last Sunday..one was P&Y size.
Pre-rut is on big time.


----------



## Ridley

BigBuckBeast said:


> I am the first to admit that it was the worst time to have to leave the woods and if it weren't for the kid, it wouldn't have happened. I wasn't given permission until archery season had started and I did everything I could to remain inconspicuous except for the day I put my stand in. He may have spent some money on his baiting but I too have contributed heavily in the past month. The blind was carefully built during bedding time and I have never been a slob when it comes to the woods. While I admit it was a mistake and I feel terrible about it, this guy believes he owns the land and should be able to pound a case of beer and hunt whenever he wants without me or our family hunting while he's there....so yes, we had an idiot moment but I am by no means an idiot when it comes to deer management and harvesting ..... And thank you for the input. I appreciate all of your responses.... Back to the woods... And good luck.


Ok, so now he pounded a "case" of beer? Are you feeling better by throwing some Ad Hominem attacks his way? The man's choice of beverage while hunting is really none of your business, and your slanderous attack does nothing to lessen the gravity of your rudeness towards him....intended or not. A Man's actions speak far louder than words, and your actions that night epitomize the phrase "slob hunter". Take your verbal lashing like a man, quit your whining about it on here, and quit trying to attack another man's character to make you feel better about your mistake Mr Holier than thou!! Ain't nothing wrong with having a beer on stand miss priss.


----------



## H20fwler

Ridley said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with having a beer on stand miss priss.


Huh?

I think it's illegal right? I mean I think the ODNR actually mentions it in the regs...........


----------



## Ridley

H20fwler said:


> Huh?
> 
> I think it's illegal right? I mean I think the ODNR actually mentions it in the regs...........


I think you think wrong.


----------



## H20fwler

Ridley said:


> I think you think wrong.


That may be...but the ODNR thinks this way FYI- *2923.15 ORC states no person, while under the influence of alcohol or any drug of abuse, shall carry or use any firearm or dangerous ordnance.*

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.15

http://law.justia.com/codes/ohio/2006/orc/jd_292315-68af.html


----------



## Ridley

FYI-A bow is neither a firearm, nor dangerous ordinance according to the ORC

Being "under the influence", according to ORC, is greater than .o8% BAC

Like I said, nothing wrong with having A BEER on stand........



Dangerous ordnance" means any of the following, except as provided in division (L) of this section: 

(1) Any automatic or sawed-off firearm, zip-gun, or ballistic knife; 

(2) Any explosive device or incendiary device; 

(3) Nitroglycerin, nitrocellulose, nitrostarch, PETN, cyclonite, TNT, picric acid, and other high explosives; amatol, tritonal, tetrytol, pentolite, pecretol, cyclotol, and other high explosive compositions; plastic explosives; dynamite, blasting gelatin, gelatin dynamite, sensitized ammonium nitrate, liquid-oxygen blasting explosives, blasting powder, and other blasting agents; and any other explosive substance having sufficient brisance or power to be particularly suitable for use as a military explosive, or for use in mining, quarrying, excavating, or demolitions; 

(4) Any firearm, rocket launcher, mortar, artillery piece, grenade, mine, bomb, torpedo, or similar weapon, designed and manufactured for military purposes, and the ammunition for that weapon; 

(5) Any firearm muffler or silencer; 

(6) Any combination of parts that is intended by the owner for use in converting any firearm or other device into a dangerous ordnance.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

Ridley said:


> Ok, so now he pounded a "case" of beer? Are you feeling better by throwing some Ad Hominem attacks his way? The man's choice of beverage while hunting is really none of your business, and your slanderous attack does nothing to lessen the gravity of your rudeness towards him....intended or not. A Man's actions speak far louder than words, and your actions that night epitomize the phrase "slob hunter". Take your verbal lashing like a man, quit your whining about it on here, and quit trying to attack another man's character to make you feel better about your mistake Mr Holier than thou!! Ain't nothing wrong with having a beer on stand miss priss.


Dude why do you keep harping on this and defending the guy....unless your that guy t:t:t:t:


----------



## H20fwler

Ridley said:


> FYI-A bow is neither a firearm, nor dangerous ordinance according to the ORC
> 
> Being "under the influence", according to ORC, is greater than .o8% BAC
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with having A BEER on stand........
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous ordnance" means any of the following, except as provided in division (L) of this section:
> 
> (1) Any automatic or sawed-off firearm, zip-gun, or ballistic knife;
> 
> (2) Any explosive device or incendiary device;
> 
> (3) Nitroglycerin, nitrocellulose, nitrostarch, PETN, cyclonite, TNT, picric acid, and other high explosives; amatol, tritonal, tetrytol, pentolite, pecretol, cyclotol, and other high explosive compositions; plastic explosives; dynamite, blasting gelatin, gelatin dynamite, sensitized ammonium nitrate, liquid-oxygen blasting explosives, blasting powder, and other blasting agents; and any other explosive substance having sufficient brisance or power to be particularly suitable for use as a military explosive, or for use in mining, quarrying, excavating, or demolitions;
> 
> (4) Any firearm, rocket launcher, mortar, artillery piece, grenade, mine, bomb, torpedo, or similar weapon, designed and manufactured for military purposes, and the ammunition for that weapon;
> 
> (5) Any firearm muffler or silencer;
> 
> (6) Any combination of parts that is intended by the owner for use in converting any firearm or other device into a dangerous ordnance.


Now I think you think wrong..good luck with drinking and hunting though!

See how Mr Green Jeans and the Judge sort it out for ya.





OhioBuckslayer said:


> Dude why do you keep harping on this and defending the guy....unless your that guy t:t:t:t:


This could be?


----------



## Ridley

H20fwler said:


> Now I think you think wrong..good luck with drinking and hunting though!
> 
> See how Mr Green Jeans and the Judge sort it out for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be?


The ORC is black and white, I can't help your reading comprehension on the matter...I copied and pasted the text for you even......can't do much more than that for ya.

I keep defending the guy, because obviously the AT member here is the D-bag, not the other guy. If ya'll want to defend the guy trashing a dudes hunt because he's an obvious a slob hunter, and trying to trash a guys character because he had a beer or two, just so you can all hug and have a circle jerk together....so be it. I however, call a spade a spade when I see one. 

But, since this is the rut thread....guess what! The rut will be the exact same time it was last year, and the year before that, and so on.......unless miraculously the length of the days change from year to year! :wink: 

There...thread back on track....carry on!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

6:20 am, 64 degrees and a SSW wind. Not the best conditions to be archery hunting in. But hey it's better than laying in bed with the old lady rubbing her DD's all over me. LOL. Wait, maybe I should go back to bed?


----------



## KimberTac1911

Getting ready for work but pretty wind and warm. Should start raining here soon


----------



## z7master167

lutzweiser said:


> 6:20 am, 64 degrees and a SSW wind. Not the best conditions to be archery hunting in. But hey it's better than laying in bed with the old lady rubbing her DD's all over me. LOL. Wait, maybe I should go back to bed?


Yea WTH get back to bed... lol


----------



## lutzweiser

All quite so far. Did see a real nice buck on the drive to my stand. Looked to be in the 130 range. But hard to tell.


----------



## wkborder_08

Snow in the forecast for Saturday morning?! Adams County...


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone grunting or rattling hard yet? I've been throwing out a few social grunts here and there but no luck yet.


----------



## jemyers10pt

lutzweiser said:


> 6:20 am, 64 degrees and a SSW wind. Not the best conditions to be archery hunting in. But hey it's better than laying in bed with the old lady rubbing her DD's all over me. LOL. Wait, maybe I should go back to bed?


I dont know man. May be worth going back to bed! Hahaha. Good luck!


----------



## Daniels016

Hocking County:
Hunted Saturday and it was one of the most memorable hunts of my life. About a month ago one of my best friends called me and said "I want to learn how to hunt". Not having the opportunity or anyone to take him growing up I told him if he could get to my place I'd take him out. After killing his first squirrel on Friday I decided to let him try a little bigger game....whitetail deer. Luckily I have a crossbow that I bought to take youth hunters out. I let him fling some arrows Saturday morning and taught him how to use a climber. Saturday evening we were in a tree by 5:00 pm. At 6:00 a doe was coming down the hill...down wind...and caught our wind and turned around and trotted off. Bret was upset because he though it was his only chance. I told him anything can happen when your archery hunting...and it did. About 6:20 pm I heard a crunch in the leaves and looked down to see a small doe coming down the creek bottom. Then we heard a loud grunt. I looked down and Bret was shaking. The buck came in to 7 yards turned broad side and he squeezed off. Made an awesome shot. The buck ran 50 yards and died. Looking down and seeing Bret with pure excitement and adrenaline is a picture that will stick in my mind forever. What a great buck for Bret's first time every archery hunting. The buck's tarsal glands were stinking pretty good and his neck was swollen. Pretty cool to see that kind of activity early. We give all the glory to the Lord and feel so blessed to have the privilege of hunting. Hope everyone's pre-rut is going good.


----------



## Hoot

Congrats!!!! Great buck...I believe he is hooked for life!


----------



## BushTailButcher

Nice Buck, Congrats! There should be a lot more pic's on here after this weekend. I think the deer are just waiting for cooler weather, to really come in. We are supposed to get rain the next couple of days, then really cool down. I will be in the woods all day Friday, hopefully they will be moving.


----------



## acron

Heading to Adams COunty this weekend. Shawnee state forest. Anyone doing any good down that way??


----------



## cfred70

lutzweiser said:


> 6:20 am, 64 degrees and a SSW wind. Not the best conditions to be archery hunting in. But hey it's better than laying in bed with the old lady rubbing her DD's all over me. LOL. Wait, maybe I should go back to bed?


You stay in the stand, I'll head over and fill in for you in.....


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Hoot said:


> Congrats!!!! Great buck...I believe he is hooked for life!


That is awesome! Congratulations to this young man and hopefully many more to come....


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> Anyone grunting or rattling hard yet? I've been throwing out a few social grunts here and there but no luck yet.


I have done a few aggressive blind grunts and some sparring rattles but nothing came of it. I think the weather tonight and tomorrow will definitely help the chances this weekend.


----------



## napd63

Saturday morning is looking good hopefully the dudes will be out.


----------



## wkborder_08

acron said:


> Heading to Adams COunty this weekend. Shawnee state forest. Anyone doing any good down that way??


We're from NC but our property is right next to Shawnee.. My buddy has been up there for a week.. Small bucks are starting to show up.. Not much action though.. Been warm...


----------



## DavidsonDrew

maineguides said:


> Pretty sure I've been a member here since 2009.





maineguides said:


> How about you? Oh that's right 2010.





maineguides said:


> So I guess the difference between you and me is that I choose not to spend my life on a chat forum!!



Wait, wut?


----------



## baseknox

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone doing an all day sit this weekend?


My vacation starts Friday, (off until the 11th of November). Im going to play it by ear the first couple of days. Definatly going to sit mornings and evenings... my all day sits will be determined by what I see in the first couple days of morning/evening sits. 
Good luck all!


----------



## baseknox

gogger said:


> I plan on going Wednesday after work and then again maybe friday, and then all day saturday..... and maybe sunday..... Jacked my crossbow last night. The first time I cocked it this year I broke off the dry fire safety. So I took it in and they said 3 weeks to ship it out and back for repairs. So I rigged it so it would fire. Regular safety and trigger lock work so I have be extra careful with it not to dry fire it. Sunday night I was all worked up after seeing two bucks and when I went to fire the decocking arrow it had slip on the rails a little and was enough to break the string. So I am going to try and get a new string tomorrow, but I am guessing they won't put one on without the repair being done first. So I probably will have to buy another crossbow, no way I am missing this weekend. Next I need to learn to shoot a compound bow.


I think you would enjoy the compound. It makes it harder,. . . but much more satisfying when you get to harvest with a compound! good luck to you though!


----------



## DavidsonDrew

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone doing an all day sit this weekend?


I'm sitting all day Friday and Saturday, and maybe Sunday before heading to the Browns game.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BigBuckBeast said:


> I am the first to admit that it was the worst time to have to leave the woods and if it weren't for the kid, it wouldn't have happened. I wasn't given permission until archery season had started and I did everything I could to remain inconspicuous except for the day I put my stand in. He may have spent some money on his baiting but I too have contributed heavily in the past month. The blind was carefully built during bedding time and I have never been a slob when it comes to the woods. While I admit it was a mistake and I feel terrible about it, this guy believes he owns the land and should be able to pound a case of beer and hunt whenever he wants without me or our family hunting while he's there....so yes, we had an idiot moment but I am by no means an idiot when it comes to deer management and harvesting ..... And thank you for the input. I appreciate all of your responses.... Back to the woods... And good luck.


You have as much right, just saying.


----------



## lutzweiser

I was there today at 7am. He was there yesterday at 7am


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## z7hunter11

Ridley said:


> I think you think wrong.


So your arguing he's a "slob hunter" and defending drinking beer on stand? Go pound sand "Mr. I'm perfect" Sorry to the guys on here for the right reasons but I couldn't help but comment on this troll!


----------



## baseknox

Daniels016 said:


> Hocking County:
> Hunted Saturday and it was one of the most memorable hunts of my life. About a month ago one of my best friends called me and said "I want to learn how to hunt". Not having the opportunity or anyone to take him growing up I told him if he could get to my place I'd take him out. After killing his first squirrel on Friday I decided to let him try a little bigger game....whitetail deer. Luckily I have a crossbow that I bought to take youth hunters out. I let him fling some arrows Saturday morning and taught him how to use a climber. Saturday evening we were in a tree by 5:00 pm. At 6:00 a doe was coming down the hill...down wind...and caught our wind and turned around and trotted off. Bret was upset because he though it was his only chance. I told him anything can happen when your archery hunting...and it did. About 6:20 pm I heard a crunch in the leaves and looked down to see a small doe coming down the creek bottom. Then we heard a loud grunt. I looked down and Bret was shaking. The buck came in to 7 yards turned broad side and he squeezed off. Made an awesome shot. The buck ran 50 yards and died. Looking down and seeing Bret with pure excitement and adrenaline is a picture that will stick in my mind forever. What a great buck for Bret's first time every archery hunting. The buck's tarsal glands were stinking pretty good and his neck was swollen. Pretty cool to see that kind of activity early. We give all the glory to the Lord and feel so blessed to have the privilege of hunting. Hope everyone's pre-rut is going good.


That my friend,..... is what bow hunting is all about! Great buck....and even greater story!!!!!! Rock on!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2071297


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Tanner B

I get to hunt Nov.8-12, AccuWeather a few days ago were showing temps to be hi 40s lo 50s those days, now its showing mid 60s........... Bummer !!!! Muskingum/Guernsey counties.


----------



## ssrhythm

Can y'all please take the argument to a new argument thread?! This is a Ohio Rut update thread...which is generally one of the only purely pleasurable and informative threads to read, and y'all are dousing it with bad ju-ju. Thanks.


----------



## Nichko

ssrhythm said:


> Can y'all please take the argument to a new argument thread?! This is a Ohio Rut update thread...which is generally one of the only purely pleasurable and informative threads to read, and y'all are dousing it with bad ju-ju. Thanks.


Ditto!


----------



## gcab

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2071296
> 
> 
> I was there today at 7am. He was there yesterday at 7am


Need him to slow down awhile... even if there same day, he is 20 mins early of legal shooting time..


----------



## WEEGEE

ssrhythm said:


> Can y'all please take the argument to a new argument thread?! This is a Ohio Rut update thread...which is generally one of the only purely pleasurable and informative threads to read, and y'all are dousing it with bad ju-ju. Thanks.


right on bro,right on!


----------



## DamonZ8

Rattled in a decent 8 yesterday at 8:30. He came right in on s trot. He ducked my string at 30 yards. Saw a ton of new scrapes and rubs. No chasing in my area (NE) yet, that I could see.


----------



## pnyhunter

Hunting Fri-Mon and excited about the colder temps... following week I will be hunting Sat-Tues and temps are forecasted to be much warmer... uhg.


----------



## BLan

ssrhythm said:


> Can y'all please take the argument to a new argument thread?! This is a Ohio Rut update thread...which is generally one of the only purely pleasurable and informative threads to read, and y'all are dousing it with bad ju-ju. Thanks.


Agreed, I ceased the retort when someone said to bring it back to topic and everyone else should as well.

Having said that was hoping to hit the woods after this line of rain and possible storms passed through, but just looked out the door at the office and checked the radar and I don't think it's going to happen. Will clear the decks here tomorrow and Thursday, hunting the evenings and do an all day sit on Friday - Sunday. Just hoping the last couple days of warmer good weather has brought the moisture down in the corn and it doesn't rain too much today so they can get after it by Thursday.


----------



## baseknox

ssrhythm said:


> Can y'all please take the argument to a new argument thread?! This is a Ohio Rut update thread...which is generally one of the only purely pleasurable and informative threads to read, and y'all are dousing it with bad ju-ju. Thanks.


Ah Men brother!


----------



## RTSJ

What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.

Thanks Roy


----------



## BLan

RTSJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.
> 
> Thanks Roy


Maybe some of the first year does coming in late, and bucks that just haven't had enough but I'm guessing the majority of bucks will be back to nocturnal by then. Then again who knows?


----------



## OHMonsters

RTSJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.
> 
> Thanks Roy


In the past the the weekend surrounding your dates have been some of my best hunting. THe bucks are looking for the last few does who haven't been bread. Don't know how the rut prediction for those years was or the rutting moon, but as I said, I've had some really fun hunts during that 3rd week. Watch out for youth gun season though, it comes in the weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## BLan

OHMonsters said:


> In the past the the weekend surrounding your dates have been some of my best hunting. THe bucks are looking for the last few does who haven't been bread. Don't know how the rut prediction for those years was or the rutting moon, but as I said, I've had some really fun hunts during that 3rd week. Watch out for youth gun season though, it comes in the weekend before Thanksgiving.


You can still be out and hunt with bow during youth gun, just have to wear orange.


----------



## AmishArcher

I personally like the days surrounding the 6th and 7th. Its gonna be a little early this weekend, but i'll be dipped if I'm not gonna be out there.


----------



## bigpess51

RTSJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.
> 
> Thanks Roy


Some of my best days the past 3 years come after Thanksgiving! I shot my biggest last year checking does on December 7th (yes on saturday of gun week, I hunt a nice property with no gun hunting permitted). 175 inch stud 10pt. Last year on Thanksgiving morning I had 3 big shooters running does like crazy. The bucks are looking for the last remaining does in the woods. It can be a very rewarding time of the year.


----------



## Tim/OH

Hey fellas I finally got out for thr first time sunday morning, I seen 5 does no shot but one of them was the biggest Ive ever seen...she had to be around 175# give or take some sheeeeesh. Ive seen my share of big does but this one took the cake lol.

Im off the weekend before my vacation starts, so I will be in the woods from 11/8 - 11/17 there will be some all day sits during nov.

I will be in licking county as usually

Good luck and be safe


Tim


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a 120" 8 pointer dogging a doe at 330 this afternoon. They were running right along rt4 in southern Montgomery county just before the butler county line. The doe was maybe the biggest I've ever seen as well!


----------



## PaBone

RTSJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.
> 
> Thanks Roy


In my opinion that is the best week of all to hunt, the biggest bucks are cruising searching for does and they are very susceptible to grunting.


----------



## bwhntr4168

This cold snap should get them going fairly good! I'll see this weekend&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;!


----------



## H20fwler

Looks like low 30's Friday night possible spitting snow, and big wind Saturday.
I like the cold drop but not the wind.


----------



## fivemartins

bigpess51 said:


> Some of my best days the past 3 years come after Thanksgiving! I shot my biggest last year checking does on December 7th (yes on saturday of gun week, I hunt a nice property with no gun hunting permitted). 175 inch stud 10pt. Last year on Thanksgiving morning I had 3 big shooters running does like crazy. The bucks are looking for the last remaining does in the woods. It can be a very rewarding time of the year.


This is what I was hoping to hear. Hunting the week leading up to gun again and last year was not a good experience!


----------



## paarchhntr

RTSJ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the 3rd week. Can't make it out to hunt till the 19-23rd. All private land with no gun pressure at all. Just curious if u think there will still be some good cruising going on.
> 
> Thanks Roy


I have hunted the entire month of nov in se oh for the past 10 years and have to say I have seen the most mature buck movement during this time frame. It always seems the weekend of the youth hunt I see giants seeking, maybe the yearlings are coming in or they are looking for the last few mature does to breed. You will be fine going them days.


----------



## z7hunter11

[SIZ
I heard 4 deer strikes in Warren and Montgomery counties this morning. One got killed yesterday right down by my work. I think it's here boys!


----------



## irishhacker

yes, pre-rut is here.


----------



## lutzweiser

All quite again in Columbiana County. Really need to cut the beans near my stand.


----------



## lasershot

great deer would like to see different views of him


----------



## lutzweiser

Skunked again. 1st time I've been skunked out this stand in 2 years.


----------



## Nichko

lutzweiser said:


> Skunked again


Join the crowd...  Can someone send me a deer pic so I can remember what one looks like?? LOL


----------



## lutzweiser

Nichko said:


> Join the crowd...  Can someone send me a deer pic so I can remember what one looks like?? LOL



Think this will refresh your memory as to what a deer looks like


----------



## jemyers10pt

Thats a pretty good one to look at!


----------



## lutzweiser

jemyers10pt said:


> Thats a pretty good one to look at!


Neighbor shot it last year and just got it back


----------



## Nichko

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2072138
> 
> 
> 
> Think this will refresh your memory as to what a deer looks like


I just lifted my desk slightly!!


----------



## jemyers10pt

Haha. Thats a beast. What did he score?


----------



## lutzweiser

jemyers10pt said:


> Haha. Thats a beast. What did he score?


212ish I think. But I'm not sure


----------



## jemyers10pt

Uh.......thats plenty. Dang thats a giant. Ive got a 178"er i was gonna post but i cant beat that one. Haha.


----------



## lutzweiser

jemyers10pt said:


> Uh.......thats plenty. Dang thats a giant. Ive got a 178"er i was gonna post but i cant beat that one. Haha.


Post it. Pretty sure no one on here gets tired of looking at giant whitetails


----------



## Nichko

jemyers10pt said:


> Uh.......thats plenty. Dang thats a giant. Ive got a 178"er i was gonna post but i cant beat that one. Haha.


Post please.


----------



## jemyers10pt




----------



## dspell20

i need more antlers Please post dead pics alive pics Anyhting will do since I am at work looking at the perfect day out of my window


----------



## dspell20

jemyers10pt said:


>


Awesome buck and amazing picture


----------



## jemyers10pt

Thanks. I blew some pics up after I killed him but must have skipped that one. I just found it about two weeks ago. Ive got another 155" 8 point too from Illinois. Its a beast. 9 & 10" brows.


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## jemyers10pt




----------



## jemyers10pt

Oh yeah man thats a beast too lutzweiser


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## lutzweiser

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2072160



Deer on left is nothing to write home about but it was my first bow kill so I got him mounted to


----------



## jemyers10pt

Man they are all trophies to me. If you can kill them with a stick and string or even kill them at all then thats pretty impressive.


----------



## lutzweiser

jemyers10pt said:


>


WOW what a beast. Love me some monster 8's


----------



## Cole Henry

2013 Coshocton county Ohio


2012 Coshocton county


2011 Coshocton County


----------



## jemyers10pt

Man Cole you had one heck of a stretch there. Awesome bucks man!! Gotta keep it going this year.


----------



## lutzweiser

Seeing all these nice dead deer is getting me all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## dspell20

Ok now let's see some trail cam pics of your hit list bucks.


----------



## Cole Henry

Thanks! I am on a hot streak knock on wood! Leaving to head there on Friday and will hunt for 8 straight days, can hardly contain myself with excitement!


----------



## cla5675

dspell20 said:


> Ok now let's see some trail cam pics of your hit list bucks.


Here are a few of mine. I'll need to get a better look at a couple of them from the stand but there is at least one definite shooter in there.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Awesome Cole. Should be good.


----------



## jemyers10pt

These are a few Im after. Hopefully I cross paths with one of them before long.


----------



## jemyers10pt

They will be moving good before long. Ill be ready thats for sure.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

cla5675 said:


> Here are a few of mine. I'll need to get a better look at a couple of them from the stand but there is at least one definite shooter in there.


Very cool group of photos!!!


----------



## baseknox

My dates and times are all jumbled up as you can see. lol. The closest I have gotten pics to shooting time so far is 8:00pm.


----------



## jimrguy

muskingum county 2013


----------



## dspell20

baseknox said:


> View attachment 2072206
> View attachment 2072207
> View attachment 2072208
> 
> 
> My dates and times are all jumbled up as you can see. lol. The closest I have gotten pics to shooting time so far is 8:00pm.


Sweet Jesus those are some nice bucks!


----------



## jimrguy

coming from maine one week from today cant wait


----------



## scrub1

Coming from Maine friday, can't wait


----------



## napd63




----------



## acron

heading to adam county this weekend. trying to get everything together. Anyone have a list of things they normally bring?


----------



## Orvisman73

It's going to be windy!!! Ugh

27 mph gust all day Saturday, here in sw ohio


----------



## acron

yes, i know. better than not being in the woods though.


----------



## acron

Orvisman73 said:


> It's going to be windy!!! Ugh
> 
> 27 mph gust all day Saturday, here in sw ohio




Sunday looks better. only 5 MPH so hopefully that holds out.


----------



## mandrroofing

Here's last year's buck, November 6 came in with another buck chasing a doe


----------



## shooter44n45

z7hunter11 said:


> [SIZ
> I heard 4 deer strikes in Warren and Montgomery counties this morning. One got killed yesterday right down by my work. I think it's here boys!


I was in the stand last night and at around 5:30 I used a rattle bag and grunt call and had a decent one come into 50 yards. I hooked on my release and then noticed he only had one side of his rack. There are bigger deer around so I didn't get upset but was surprised how hard he came in. The does came out at 5:50 and yet he was still the only one that came looking. My trail cam has only been showing nocturnal bucks and no giants, although I see them every year so I assume they are visitors. This is the 1st year I have been able to obtain permission behind my house in Miami county, so its very exciting to watch the rut unfold and be able to be in a stand for it this time.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

Muskingham/Guernsey update....
My father and I been in the woods on and off since Sunday evening. Mornings seem to be little better for us thus far. Between us we have seen a 140, several in the 120 and handful of little guys running around. The 140 was running a doe hard yesterday morning with a little basket 8 pt, big Eric passed on him...the bucks are either searching or pestering the does. Seems to be busting loose...hopefully the big bruisers haven't found does yet. Good luck all...update after tonite hunt if it's worth taking about.


----------



## garman1189

Would anyone shoot a doe this close to the rut


----------



## OhioSagittarius

I wouldn't...you never kno what's following her. This time of year is for horns not meat...just saying.


----------



## WEEGEE

garman1189 said:


> Would anyone shoot a doe this close to the rut


doesn't really matter ,your killing 3 when you do.


----------



## shooter44n45

If I was hunting public land then I might shoot a doe right now but at the current time, I consistently have does coming around. Those does will hit full heat cycle and then they will be buck magnets. So goes my thinking on the matter at least. You can shoot does anytime of the season but bucks will turn nocturnal after the rut.


----------



## Nichko

WEEGEE said:


> doesn't really matter ,your killing 3 when you do.


Better then late season doe hunting. I hate seeing them already developing.


----------



## baseknox

dspell20 said:


> Sweet Jesus those are some nice bucks!





























These are a couple that I have harvested in the last three years....


----------



## baseknox

mandrroofing said:


> Here's last year's buck, November 6 came in with another buck chasing a doe


Good deal man.... good luck this year! Have you had any encounters with a buck this year yet?


----------



## baseknox

napd63 said:


> View attachment 2072239
> View attachment 2072240
> View attachment 2072241
> View attachment 2072242


Very nice.... I see you are getting day light pictures! ive got great bucks on cam, but closest to shooting light has been 8:00pm . .


----------



## jimrguy

scrub1 said:


> Coming from Maine friday, can't wait


what part of maine


----------



## lutzweiser

They are hitting the Tinks mock scrapes hard near one of my stands. To many to put a camera on each one so going to take a guess and put a camera near the middle of them and see what I get


----------



## Regohio

Cold shower...must have water...GREAT DEER!


----------



## M.Magis

WEEGEE said:


> doesn't really matter ,your killing 3 when you do.


Explain?


----------



## WEEGEE

M.Magis said:


> Explain?


the doe and next year's fawns


----------



## fmf979

Sundays weather looks like a day some deer are going hit the dirt.


----------



## FoamHunter1974

My season sucks cause of dam kids tresspassing all the time on 4 wheelers i cnt even hear right now because of noise. U try to confront they run . Cops chase em they run . Looks like boards n nails are in the future .


----------



## Nichko

fmf979 said:


> Sundays weather looks like a day some deer are going hit the dirt.


Can't wait


----------



## LongbowLogan

Saw a 130" 3.5 year old out in the middle of a cut bean field with a doe at about 5pm this evening. He would not leave her, I think he was in love!


----------



## scrub1

jimrguy said:


> what part of maine


New Gloucester


----------



## Wildan

We have a local group headed to SE Ohio Halloween Night;this will be the fourth year for most of them.16 hours from Northern NY.


----------



## hdrking2003

The old man just called me to let me know that he just saw one of my "big boys" walking through the back pasture at about 6:15pm!!! Said he was just walking around without a care and like he owned the place. Then he stopped at an apple tree and casually walked off. First sighting of him in person, or on cam, during daylight hours in over a month!!! :banana: Cmon Friday!!!


----------



## jimrguy

scrub1 said:


> New Gloucester


Berwick. ME well good luck this will be my eighth year hunting ohio fourth on the farm in muskingum county cant wait to get out of maine


----------



## kylemcdowell

Has anyone seeing anything in Athens


----------



## LJOHNS

Hunting all day this Friday, back out Sunday evening, all day Monday. Right after that windy front it should be some great hunting! Good luck this weekend boys!


----------



## garrettstump

week of the 13th i was seeing deer every single evening when around the 18th came my woods went vacant, while hunting anyway. Tonight was no different i have not seen any deer doing anything i hope this pics up because being in the stand and not seeing anything but squirrels is depressing...nice cold front coming friday so hopefully that gets all deer moving i dont care what they are, buck or doe.


----------



## JKinney1

kylemcdowell said:


> Has anyone seeing anything in Athens


Interested as well -- be there from Saturday till the 9th


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone hunting saturday in the wind?


----------



## kylemcdowell

JKinney1 said:


> Interested as well -- be there from Saturday till the 9th


Good luck to you dont look like I can make it till the 7th


----------



## Orvisman73

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone hunting saturday in the wind?


Without a doubt. The first real cold snap is always windy, and always productive.


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone hunting saturday in the wind?


Limited days off and this time of year........youuuuuuu betcha!!!


----------



## JB13

Tuesday morning even with the crazy wind I decided to hunt seen three bucks all small all looked to be seeking. One made a complete circle around me. When I got down I took a walk to the far west side of the property and it was tore up. 10 or so scrapes and numerous rubs within 75 yards along a fence row. Went back this morning saw three different bucks no shooters. This was southern Ashland county. This afternoon rattled in a 120" 3.5 year old 8 point then right at last light saw two big bucks together? Light was fading so I decided to try grunting they just stopped and went back to eating acorns then wondered off into the corn. Very few rubs or scrapes there. This was northern Ashland county. Things are looking good!


----------



## JKinney1

kylemcdowell said:


> Good luck to you dont look like I can make it till the 7th


Thanks buddy!! might be hard to follow up my success from last year -- killed my biggest, 161 Nov.2. We're in the guysville area. Large lease.. You?


----------



## kylemcdowell

JKinney1 said:


> Thanks buddy!! might be hard to follow up my success from last year -- killed my biggest, 161 Nov.2. We're in the guysville area. Large lease.. You?


Nice I'm in for a pic I'm right in Guysville


----------



## gogger

Didn't realize so many came from out of state to hunt whitetails in Ohio.


----------



## gogger

Went out this afternoon and I think the wind kept everything bedded down. Didn't see anything until I was coming out of the weeds from my stand and I spooked one. Didn't get a good look at it just a big white tail headed north. Got a pic of this old feller he is on the list to be taken out.


----------



## hdrking2003

gogger said:


> Didn't realize so many came from out of state to hunt whitetails in Ohio.


And that is only on AT, a small fraction of the hunting world. Good luck to them though. I have met some AWESOME out of staters who have the utmost respect for the land they hunt and are appreciative of their opportunities. Also, I hunt private land with very limited access soooooooooo.......... Lol.


----------



## Outback Man

kylemcdowell said:


> Has anyone seeing anything in Athens


Guy I know killed a monster there Saturday night.


----------



## BuckmyBass

Been out past 2 days morning & evening saw few does. About it. 10 different bucks on trail camera at night. Ugh.


----------



## WEEGEE

i cruised for the first hour of daylight.......1 doe,behind the house.
jumped 5 doe going to stand last night...none on stand.
going to hunt logan co two farms this weekend.


----------



## lutzweiser

Is anyone hunting fields in the A.M. or just the woods between fields and bedding?


----------



## DamonZ8

lutzweiser said:


> Is anyone hunting fields in the A.M. or just the woods between fields and bedding?


I try to hunt the funnels.


----------



## lutzweiser

Those are all pines on the top left and bedding area for most of the deer


----------



## lutzweiser

2 doe just entered field at 8:00. Man I love those high tensel fences. Sounds like a ban jo when they jump into the field


----------



## DamonZ8

Is it time to draw?


----------



## irishhacker

Yes


----------



## BushTailButcher

Come on boys, don't kill them all, some of us have to work!! Good Luck to all!!


----------



## M.Magis

WEEGEE said:


> the doe and next year's fawns


By that line of thought, you could say it takes out millions of deer. It’s like taking a penny and doubling it each day for 30 days. Interesting to think about, but pointless. I didn’t see anyone asking about people opinions regarding shooting does.


----------



## DamonZ8

irishhacker said:


> Yes
> View attachment 2072825


Is that your "Pop corn trail" track? I didn't know Etcha Sketch made GPS units. Lol


----------



## newohio

Out this am in Portage county, had a doe and her twin button bucks still hanging with her. Not much rut action in my woods yet.


----------



## baseknox

newohio said:


> Out this am in Portage county, had a doe and her twin button bucks still hanging with her. Not much rut action in my woods yet.


\
Same here newohio. Last night seen a doe running across a big wheat field... nothing behind her, so im not sure what she was running from. (my guess....stupid yotes. Got a few pics of a pack of 4 running around at night, and the other night me and my hunting bro walking out in the evening had them howling like crazy). Then I had a little 4 point out in filed 60 yards upwind of me. He was just feeding. Threw a grunt, snort wheeze and rattle at him..... he had no interest at all other than the taste of fresh winter wheat. Pretty slow in my neck of woods. Lots of shooters on camera at night though. Im off starting Monday and don't go back to work until Nov 12th....I will be living in the woods starting Saturday...wind or not! Good luck!


----------



## newohio

I hear you on the coyotes baseknox. I had one howling out here a couple nights ago not far from where I was sitting. We will just have to be patient, the bucks should start trolling soon. Good Luck..


----------



## DamonZ8

irishhacker said:


> Yes
> View attachment 2072825


Is that your "Pop corn trail" track? I didn't know Etcha Sketch made GPS units. Lol


----------



## ScentLok32

Saw 8 does this morning (3 different groups) in SW Ohio from 8:15-9:45. Weren't edgy at all just minding there own business browsing and passing through.


----------



## garman1189

Saw 6 does this morning just walking behind my stand still no bucks


----------



## AmishArcher

Driving in to work this morning at 4:30, saw a big bodies buck chasing a doe, then saw a buck rubbing what looked like a telephone pole right beside the road. 
Eastern Holmes County


----------



## BushTailButcher

Last night I saw a nice doe, with one baby, and a small 4 pt. following after her. He wasn't pushing her, but just following her. In Scioto Co.


----------



## glassguy2511

BushTailButcher said:


> Last night I saw a nice doe, with one baby, and a small 4 pt. following after her. He wasn't pushing her, but just following her. In Scioto Co.


Thats because you dont have any big boys where you hunt! Get back to work!


----------



## 10PTREP

Had a small 8 point pushing does around me early last Saturday, then this guy was cruising and working scrapes when I broke in my new hoyt the right way. He was in Portage county.


----------



## Orvisman73

Nice!

Saw a Nice 8 point @ 11am this morning looking for does. Hamilton county


----------



## helix33

10PTREP said:


> Had a small 8 point pushing does around me early last Saturday, then this guy was cruising and working scrapes when I broke in my new hoyt the right way. He was in Portage county.
> View attachment 2072936


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## dx2

glassguy2511 said:


> Thats because you dont have any big boys where you hunt! Get back to work!


Busted by the boss man or good buddy? lol 



AmishArcher said:


> Driving in to work this morning at 4:30, saw a big bodies buck chasing a doe, then saw a buck rubbing what looked like a telephone pole right beside the road.
> Eastern Holmes County


Dang. Hard to believe, but I have seen an actual telephone pole that was rubbed.

10PTREP - awesome buck - wide with mass, LOVE IT. Congrats.


----------



## DamonZ8

10PTREP said:


> Had a small 8 point pushing does around me early last Saturday, then this guy was cruising and working scrapes when I broke in my new hoyt the right way. He was in Portage county.
> View attachment 2072936


Nice buck! Super wide! Congrats!


----------



## Kaman

Stud of an 8. Congrats.


----------



## WSUBowhunter

That's awesome. Congrats to your friend on the great buck and to you for introducing what I'm sure will be a lifetimer to this great sport! 



Daniels016 said:


> Hocking County:
> Hunted Saturday and it was one of the most memorable hunts of my life. About a month ago one of my best friends called me and said "I want to learn how to hunt". Not having the opportunity or anyone to take him growing up I told him if he could get to my place I'd take him out. After killing his first squirrel on Friday I decided to let him try a little bigger game....whitetail deer. Luckily I have a crossbow that I bought to take youth hunters out. I let him fling some arrows Saturday morning and taught him how to use a climber. Saturday evening we were in a tree by 5:00 pm. At 6:00 a doe was coming down the hill...down wind...and caught our wind and turned around and trotted off. Bret was upset because he though it was his only chance. I told him anything can happen when your archery hunting...and it did. About 6:20 pm I heard a crunch in the leaves and looked down to see a small doe coming down the creek bottom. Then we heard a loud grunt. I looked down and Bret was shaking. The buck came in to 7 yards turned broad side and he squeezed off. Made an awesome shot. The buck ran 50 yards and died. Looking down and seeing Bret with pure excitement and adrenaline is a picture that will stick in my mind forever. What a great buck for Bret's first time every archery hunting. The buck's tarsal glands were stinking pretty good and his neck was swollen. Pretty cool to see that kind of activity early. We give all the glory to the Lord and feel so blessed to have the privilege of hunting. Hope everyone's pre-rut is going good.


----------



## snoodcrusher

10PTREP said:


> Had a small 8 point pushing does around me early last Saturday, then this guy was cruising and working scrapes when I broke in my new hoyt the right way. He was in Portage county.
> View attachment 2072936


Great mature buck! Congrats!


----------



## OhioSagittarius

Decent morning in Guernsey...
Saw 5 bucks and 4 does...one buck was about 140, two were about 115-125...one was chasing a doe and the other got jealous so they fought for so long they forgot about the doe that started it. Other bucks were dinks running around looking for a friend. The does seem very spooked and none I've seen want any bucks near them... that should hopefully 
keep the bucks moving. Good luck tonite.


----------



## BushTailButcher

glassguy2511 said:


> Thats because you dont have any big boys where you hunt! Get back to work!


 I hunt where all the Big Boys are. You will see in a few days. And when he comes in, I know that I won't MISS!!!


----------



## Nichko

Gonna hunt the edge of standing corn tonight. Madison / Fayette


----------



## BigBuckBeast

10PTREP said:


> Had a small 8 point pushing does around me early last Saturday, then this guy was cruising and working scrapes when I broke in my new hoyt the right way. He was in Portage county.
> View attachment 2072936


Massive!!!! Where In portage?


----------



## garrettstump

Sucks in ashtabula. I have not seen a single deer in a week im out as we speak and nothing...lol


----------



## Lorijamie23

Shot a mid 140 10pt this morn in Hardin, will post pic if I know how to size it so it would load


----------



## TheKingofKings

Leave in the morning for 13 days of hunting with Ridley.


----------



## mandrroofing

Lorijamie23 said:


> Shot a mid 140 10pt this morn in Hardin, will post pic if I know how to size it so it would load


Was he showing any rutting activity?


----------



## Lorijamie23

mandrroofing said:


> Was he showing any rutting activity?


He was on Sunday morning, he chased a doe and her yearlings all over. Today he was just roaming around, nose wasn't to the ground.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Here he is guys


----------



## jemyers10pt

Yes sir!!!!! Awesome buck man. Congrats!!!!


----------



## DaneHunter

Damn Lori, he'll of a buck!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Lorijamie23 said:


> View attachment 2073263
> Here he is guys


Pm sent


----------



## boneheadjaz

If you guys have that much coyote trouble I would be GLAD to come trap them!!!


----------



## sfhunter

Congrats!


----------



## Mao

My dad watched a 140+ grunt and chase a doe tonight and saw several other smaller bucks out cruising while on stand. My mom saw a huge buck in the neighbors yard this morning. It is definately getting started in east central Ohio. My serious hunting begins tomorrow afternoon and all day sits this weekend.


----------



## napd63

I'll be all day sitting Saturday only hunting Sunday morning heading home and back out the 8-16. Hope it works out right


----------



## Double B

Me and my dad are going to adams county the week before thanksgiving this year (16-21). Will it be over 97 should we still be good?


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I was out this evening and saw 2 buck chasing does today.

Mansfield Ohio


----------



## craa34927

Have a hog on cam checking a bunch of does in the field. I have been calling and nothing coming to them yet....not alot of buck activity the last week. Central ohio near columbus.


----------



## tim1676

Lorijamie23 said:


> View attachment 2073263
> Here he is guys


Nice Deer...Congrats


----------



## Manley2k12

Double B said:


> Me and my dad are going to adams county the week before thanksgiving this year (16-21). Will it be over 97 should we still be good?


Almost guarantee you will still see action as long as weather permitting.


----------



## Timinator

Leaving for Adams County/Cabin in about an hour. Be there through Monday. Home to vote, then back down for the rest of next week.


----------



## BROX

Timinator said:


> Leaving for Adams County/Cabin in about an hour. Be there through Monday. Home to vote, then back down for the rest of next week.


good luck calling for 30mph winds sat I live in Brown county


----------



## AmishArcher

Its gonna be ugly tomorrow. rain, 40 degrees, and a stout 20 mph wind. Yikes.

I sat out last night. saw a 16" 6 point cruising.


----------



## lutzweiser

Had a lot of movement at 7:15 but to dark to see what they were.


----------



## Timinator

BROX said:


> good luck calling for 30mph winds sat I live in Brown county



I've got a few ground, hay bale and a raised box blinds. I may not be using a tree stand that day! I'll have my IWOM with me though, I'll be warm as long as I'm not blown out of the tree.


----------



## baseknox

Any one going to take on the wind tomorrow?? Im thinking about it..... my 12 year old daughter wants to hunt,... but with the winds, I may make her stay home. Takes a true addict to sit through constant 20 mph winds.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Ill be out there. The wind dont bother me but the rain may change my mind. Just have to see in the morning.


----------



## E72

Sounds like in the blind with my son will be a good option !

10 AM Yesterday, Licking county...VERY mature buck chased a doe across the road in front of me. Green light is on .:wink:


----------



## DamonZ8

I always see deer when the weather turns bad it seems. I'll be out there...shivering. 40° and rain= worst conditions to hunt.


----------



## lutzweiser

I'll be out. Would rather sit through wind and rain then paint the dinning room with the old lady


----------



## dspell20

Did my first all day sit in Carrol County and things were very slow. Saw a shooter cruising through the clover field at 6:00 Am when I pulled into the farm and my headlights hit the field. Saw a 3pt feeding at 9:30. Thankfully he bedded and hung around and kept me and the 3,000 squirrels company until a little after noon! I checked a couple of cameras from from 12:30-1:00 good movement at night and some day light activity but no bug racks just yet.

The weather was perfect which had me pumped up for what was to come. I had 6 doe and my little 3 pt buddy come from the corn and go into the clover fieldand pass by my stand at 15 yards before a sudden wind change from West to North. Of course a little after 6:00 I could here a buck grunting and bumping does on the ridge and promptly get down wind 100+ yards away and winded me. Snorted about 20 times but never did take off. Had know idea where I was. I waited until dark and slid out.

Good luck this weekend and be safe


----------



## dspell20

craa34927 said:


> Have a hog on cam checking a bunch of does in the field. I have been calling and nothing coming to them yet....not alot of buck activity the last week. Central ohio near columbus.


Come on you can't have a picture and not share it. Let's see this hog


----------



## 10PTREP

BigBuckBeast said:


> Massive!!!! Where In portage?


Right close to JHo876(*&8kjvu. lol. Southern part of the county.


----------



## baseknox

Yea, I will be out as well., was just curious as to everyone else's thoughts. Ill be sitting up in a tree, but will be 100 + yards deep in the woods so it should help minimize the wind some!! If wind is coming out of SSW, sitting in that stand I should be ok to my right side.


----------



## lutzweiser

Just had a nice 8 point up on his feet cruising. Alone. Grunted at him from about 150-200 yards and he perked up but just kept walking


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just had a ky 11point chase a doe by me at mach 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Its dead over here in highland county


----------



## DamonZ8

Had the Thermacell cranking on Monday and the heater will be cranking tomorrow. Crazy weather.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

10PTREP said:


> Right close to JHo876(*&8kjvu. lol. Southern part of the county.


Lol!!! That's good enough for me buddy! I always like to hear about big bucks taken in suffield, rootstown or Randolph instead of up north by Mantua or freedom.....inter-county rivalry I guess...


----------



## garrettstump

Went out at 3 and stayed till dark and did not see anything nor spook anything that i heard on the way out....hmmm...ashtabula county


----------



## craa34927

Heck im out right now and im not seeing the first deer near columbus north


----------



## craa34927




----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Just drizzling rain and turkeys in Hamilton county this morning.


----------



## acron

Where at in Adams County?

Ill be in Blue Creek



Timinator said:


> Leaving for Adams County/Cabin in about an hour. Be there through Monday. Home to vote, then back down for the rest of next week.


----------



## napd63

craa34927 said:


>


Looks like a promising spot


----------



## Sasamafras

Out in Crawford, only seen a lone non shooter buck sofar. No chasing yet, scrapes mostly active at night per trail cam.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Headed out tonight after trick or treat with my favorite 3 year old. I will be in Fairfield county for all day Sat and Sun..home to work next week and than back out the 8th-11th! Although I killed my buck early this year (Oct. 4th)...I am still looking forward to hunting with my dad and brother and seeing what potential bucks I have for next year. My plan is to smoke the first big doe I see! Goodluck everyone! I love this time of year!


----------



## gatorbait42

Had a real good buck with two does wind me shortly after it was light enough to see, and then about 8:30 I watched another good buck bed down in and over grown pasture. He was still there when I left. I'll be heading back in after lunch to hang and hunt close to where he beded down. This was in Licking Co


----------



## JSI KODIAK

gatorbait42 said:


> Had a real good buck with two does wind me shortly after it was light enough to see, and then about 8:30 I watched another good buck bed down in and over grown pasture. He was still there when I left. I'll be heading back in after lunch to hang and hunt close to where he beded down. This was in Licking Co


Good luck! I hope you get him!


----------



## baseknox

Sasamafras said:


> Out in Crawford, only seen a lone non shooter buck sofar. No chasing yet, scrapes mostly active at night per trail cam.


Crawford? Where abouts? Im in Seneca.


----------



## Sasamafras

baseknox said:


> Crawford? Where abouts? Im in Seneca.


Near new Washington, not to far from Seneca cty


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen a decent 8 two different times this morning cruising. Then had a 6 pointer grunting like he was king of the woods around 9. Southern Montgomery county.


----------



## baseknox

Sasamafras said:


> Near new Washington, not to far from Seneca cty


Nice, keep me posted, I will do the same for you. Im actually hunting north of Attica a couple of miles. I would assume being within a few miles of each other, things will heat up the same time. I've spent a TON of time in the trees already. Last week was really good movement (doe and small young bucks). Been out every night after work this week, have seen a total of 1 doe, small 6 point and a fork buck.... hopefully it is the calm before the storm! Im off starting Monday and don't go back to work until November 13th. 
Good luck!


----------



## utrocket

Had a small 8pt cruising last evening. He started going opposite direction from me so I wanted to see how he would react to some calls. I stopped him in his tracks with a grunt and then brought him over to me from about 200 yards with a rattle.


----------



## BLan

Saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen on the hoof yesterday evening @ 5:45 PM working through the edge of the corn field and woods. Stopped him with a grunt call and he just stood there looking around for about ten minutes before turning and going back the direction he came from. I just couldn't slip a shot through all the limbs between he and I. Watched my daughter taunt a forked horn buck with a can call off and on for about 30 minutes 40 yards away from me to the East. It would start away from her on the ridge and she'd hit the can and he'd come back toward her. I asked her why she didn't shoot him (would have been her first buck ever), when he was at 20 yards: her reply, "when I saw how big his bases were I thought I'd just let him grow up." Takes a lot for a young person to act in such a way. I'm a very proud dad, but would have been happy if she would have shot him.

Besides those two encounters last evening had multiple other does and buttons on us all evening. However, this morning it was dead out there, only saw one squirrel, but did hear something moving through the corn.


----------



## billk63

Hunted valley city in medina county this morning until 10:30. Saw 10 deer the first hour. Small bucks cruising and pestering does. Passed on a basket rack 8pt at 24 yes that walked thru. They wouldn't even turn their heads to a grunt call, just slowly walking thru. Getting close, they are on their feet at least. Heard definite rattling 80 or so yards away for about 10 secs and heard a doe bleat twice while trying to catch up with her yearling that was moving too quickly ahead of her.


----------



## Rford2569

Anyone hunting tonight in the rain?


----------



## Rford2569

In ohio


----------



## AmishArcher

i'll be at it tomorrow... not a huge fan of the wind


----------



## z7master167

Im headin out at 2 hopefully i can GET R DONE


----------



## utrocket

Rford2569 said:


> Anyone hunting tonight in the rain?



Yes, hoping for some Halloween magic


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

DamonZ8 said:


> I always see deer when the weather turns bad it seems. I'll be out there...shivering. 40° and rain= worst conditions to hunt.


Get a IWOM!


----------



## hdrking2003

Rford2569 said:


> Anyone hunting tonight in the rain?


I am. Had 3 lil Dink's come in to my grunting.....all at the same time. Was kinda cool watching them walk in circles, stride for stride, with their hair standing up on end. They were definitely cruising, but that's all the action so far. That's was at 9:10 this morning, SE Knox Co.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

Have a week of vacation next week. Last weekend I put out a cedar tree on a field edge for a rubbing post and hung a new stand by it. Checked it last night and there was a six foot scrape and the post was worked out of the ground! cant wait to see who did that!


----------



## dspell20

Anyone hunt near Caldwell (Nobel County)? I have a chance to get on 140 acres and just want to know your thoughts. I currently hunt a farm in Carroll County


----------



## flathead

dspell20 said:


> Anyone hunt near Caldwell (Nobel County)? I have a chance to get on 140 acres and just want to know your thoughts. I currently hunt a farm in Carroll County


They dont like to hunt by tne rules down that way. Even if you leased it when your not there someone will probably be hunting it.


----------



## Rford2569

Anyone think the weather keep us from seeing deer? I'm headed out now


----------



## baseknox

BLan said:


> Saw one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen on the hoof yesterday evening @ 5:45 PM working through the edge of the corn field and woods. Stopped him with a grunt call and he just stood there looking around for about ten minutes before turning and going back the direction he came from. I just couldn't slip a shot through all the limbs between he and I. Watched my daughter taunt a forked horn buck with a can call off and on for about 30 minutes 40 yards away from me to the East. It would start away from her on the ridge and she'd hit the can and he'd come back toward her. I asked her why she didn't shoot him (would have been her first buck ever), when he was at 20 yards: her reply, "when I saw how big his bases were I thought I'd just let him grow up." Takes a lot for a young person to act in such a way. I'm a very proud dad, but would have been happy if she would have shot him.
> 
> Besides those two encounters last evening had multiple other does and buttons on us all evening. However, this morning it was dead out there, only saw one squirrel, but did hear something moving through the corn.


Hey now! that's awesome! Kudos to her!!!!


----------



## tazzpilot

Just drove from Newark to Zanesville. Saw several deer from the highway. Seems the deer are on their feet in Muskingum Co.


----------



## Peachey

I shot this one this past Sunday 10-26. He was with a three year old 140" ten point, a year and a half old 5 point dogging two does in clover. Northeast Ohio


----------



## helix33

Peachey said:


> I shot this one this past Sunday 10-26. He was with a three year old 140" ten point, a year and a half old 5 point dogging two does in clover. Northeast Ohio


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Daniels016

Rford2569 said:


> In ohio


I will be out. Got a tree stand umbrella ready. Don't have much time so have to get out when I can. Good luck everyone and God bless.


----------



## Daniels016

Peachey said:


> I shot this one this past Sunday 10-26. He was with a three year old 140" ten point, a year and a half old 5 point dogging two does in clover. Northeast Ohio


Congrats, what a great buck!


----------



## jowens27

Seen an out 16 doe Tuesday night no bucks


----------



## garrettstump

Peachey said:


> I shot this one this past Sunday 10-26. He was with a three year old 140" ten point, a year and a half old 5 point dogging two does in clover. Northeast Ohio


Just curious but where about in Northeast Ohio


----------



## Peachey

Trumbull


----------



## lutzweiser

Slow night again so far. Hope the little kids trick or treating around the lake get the deer up and out of the back yards and into the woods a little early tonight


----------



## LJOHNS

very slow day in Harrison county. Only saw 2 does all day. Lots of fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere though - we are getting close now!


----------



## 195B&C

acron said:


> Where at in Adams County?
> 
> Ill be in Blue Creek


I hunt in blue creek some.


----------



## paarchhntr

dspell20 said:


> Anyone hunt near Caldwell (Nobel County)? I have a chance to get on 140 acres and just want to know your thoughts. I currently hunt a farm in Carroll County


Clear out your inbox it is full.


----------



## craa34927

Slow night and no deer. Ugh sucks because this morning was such a good morning. Saw 4 different bucks and two does and one buck was a 140 ten.


----------



## lutzweiser

2 shooters fighting right under me at 15 yards and never provided a shot. ***!


----------



## Monsterbuck48

already shot my buck, but im glad to chip in a little. he hit this tree about every 4 hrs. also found a few nice scrapes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFXNdjzGQGs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## z7master167

Nothin this eve but ive had great buck movement all week on cam..


----------



## mandrroofing

Shot this buck this evening he was accompanied by another buck which was larger but I didn't realize it was there till after this one was shot all in all I'm pretty happy with him. He really teaks of rut! I'll post better pictures later


----------



## mandrroofing

...


----------



## stevezt4

Sounds like its really warming up!


----------



## Orvisman73

mandrroofing said:


> ...


Awesome man! What county? And was it windy?


----------



## H20fwler

Saw two decent bucks chasing a doe a couple hundred yards away Wednesday..heard grunting last night.


----------



## lutzweiser

These are the 2 that were fighting.


----------



## mandrroofing

Orvisman73 said:


> Awesome man! What county? And was it windy?


Less than 10 miles an hour Delaware County


----------



## wkborder_08

My buddy shot this morning.. Near blue Creek.. He's been up for a week said they are starting to pester the does. Lots of deer movement.. I'm headed up tomorrow until the 17th. Hopefully we can luck up!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada tonight in Knox county...


----------



## emmac13

I have been blanked the last three weeks. Location 1 has a trespassing problem. I had to threaten to call the cops. Also wrote a note to have a no permission hunter to pull his stand. Location 1 and 2 had crops cut in the past week. Then last night a location 2 had a yote run two does my way 30 min before end of shooting light. Then the yote howled and barked. Have not seen any chasing or rut action. Depressing.


----------



## Outback Man

Hung a be stand midday but hunted another due to wind and rain. Probably saw 20+ deer total (not including a group of 5 does moving from a cut bean field to a partially cut corn field as I drove out. Mostly all does with a couple small bucks and 1-2 nice young 8s. Everything was running from one place to another, but none were chasing or being chased. One small doe (assuming doe cause was part of five doe group) kept jumping and mule kicking like it had gotten shot, then would run a couple tight circles, then group back up with a bigger doe, and th n do it all over again. When I left it was pouring and 38 degrees so could be a good morning.


----------



## Johndeere3390

Who's braving the wind tomorrow? I'll be out! My cousin killed his biggest buck last year on a windy day. Id love to show him off but it won't let me upload pics from my phone. He scored 186".


----------



## dspell20

paarchhntr said:


> Clear out your inbox it is full.


i'm working on it.


----------



## 04Z

Out in Ashland county this evening. Got to stand later than I wanted due to getting held up at work. Saw a 120ish 8 pt with a doe across creek. Close enough to take shot but not a clearing thru brush. Other than that just saw a spike by himself. 
Getting to be that time where any time in the stand could be a good time. With a hot doe, it can all change in seconds.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Im prepared for tomorrow. Its going to be cold raining and windy. My kind of conditions


----------



## wkborder_08

whoa just realized Adams is now a 2 either sex County.. Did I miss this last year or is that new this year?


----------



## farmcritter

Shot this guy on the 29th around 6pm. I was walking out of garage around 4pm after getting dressed to hunt and watched him chase a doe all over one of my hay fields. I had planned to hunt the opposite side of my property. After seeing him I jumped in the truck and drove around to a road that boarders the rear of our property. I parked off the road, crossed a creek on foot and backdoored one of my stands behind a thicket he was running the doe to. Two light rattles and about 30 min on stand and he was 20yds from me making a scrape behind a huge walnut just on the edge of my shooting lane. He took about two steps after he was done and my vpa 3-blades went through him like hot butter. He ran about 70 yds and died in sight. Last two days my buddy has seen two young bucks fighting and another buck of this caliber pushing does. I'd say that we're still in the early stages but things are def amping up. This was in Warren.


----------



## WEEGEE

good buck there!....nice job too.

well here it is about 11 o'clock and 30mph wind with snow!


----------



## Jackson01

Debating on weither it worth hunting in the morning or not.High winds should keep the deer in there beds


----------



## standmaster

saw three 1.5 yr olds this morning..all three cruising and one made a rub..bumped a 100-110in on the way out of woods..starting to pick up around here..know of three studs that got killed this morning...


----------



## 04Z

wkborder_08 said:


> whoa just realized Adams is now a 2 either sex County.. Did I miss this last year or is that new this year?


In Adams county you can use 2 either sex permits and 1 anterless permit. Of the two either sex permits, only one can be an antlered deer. No matter the # of either sex permits allowed in any Ohio county, ONLY one antlered deer can be harvested per license year. 

Anterless permits are only good up to gun season. 

I believe Adams county was 3 either sex permits and 1 anterless last year.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

This picture was taken the 30th of October in Jackson county!


----------



## acron

ChasingCoyotes said:


> This picture was taken the 30th of October in Jackson county!




Trail cam pic or from stand?


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

acron said:


> Trail cam pic or from stand?


Trail cam


----------



## wkborder_08

04Z said:


> In Adams county you can use 2 either sex permits and 1 anterless permit. Of the two either sex permits, only one can be an antlered deer. No matter the # of either sex permits allowed in any Ohio county, ONLY one antlered deer can be harvested per license year.
> 
> Anterless permits are only good up to gun season.
> 
> I believe Adams county was 3 either sex permits and 1 anterless last year.


Yeah I thought it was 3 as well..


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Washington county. It's Dark. Lol


----------



## Orvisman73

On stand -pumped!

Saw a nice 8 point standing in the middle of the road on the way in.


----------



## joshuanagao

Out in Grove City this AM. Breezy but not too windy.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great buck


----------



## dpsteele

Thursday morning I called in a small 8 point estrous bleat and grunting I would say any time it is go I g to be on


----------



## 195B&C

Fighting the wind here in pike county!


----------



## craa34927

Anyone seeing anything w the wind so bad.....thinking about going out for a few


----------



## BLan

joshuanagao said:


> Out in Grove City this AM. Breezy but not too windy.


Funny I was just back in GC last night, and as I turned onto Buckeye Parkway to go meet a friend I said to my wife, "I used to deer here here."


----------



## z7hunter11

craa34927 said:


> Anyone seeing anything w the wind so bad.....thinking about going out for a few


Nothing here so far in butler county. Wind hasn't been horrible either.


----------



## lutzweiser

Zero in Columbiana county so far. Buddy just text and had 2 little bucks chasing a doe


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I've seen three bucks so far this morning in eastern Brown Co. All were cruising. One shooter but not close enough. Seen between 8:15-8:45. Nothing since. This wind is brutal!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Wind sucks. Nothing. Fairfield county


----------



## craa34927

Sleeping in was a good idea today good luck guys who went


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck guys Im stuck at work....

My vacation starts next weekend, cant wait.



Tim


----------



## Hoot

Fought the wind in Greene County on public land. Saw one doe with a really young fawn. She seemed to be crossing the field I was sitting on to get in the woods out of the wind. Wind is brutal. Was only out for a couple of hours.


----------



## Tanner B

I get to leave work at 1:30 today, will sit til dark, muskingum county


----------



## gogger

Hoping this wind dies down a little by afternoon. Going to check cameras and sit in the stand for a while this evening. Then out early tomorrow. Have a good feeling about tomorrow. I live outside Grove City. Isn't much hunting left in the area anymore. I leased some land down by Circleville.


----------



## z7master167

Tim/OH said:


> Good luck guys Im stuck at work....
> 
> My vacation starts next weekend, cant wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


The way its lookin, thats gonna be too late.. lol i had good buck movement last week on cam, 2 shooters 10yds from my stand on the 30th but i was trick or treating that eve..
i look forward to reading your observations each year. Good luck


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Nothing so far but nice 11 has rolled through same spot last 2 days so I'm hunkering down and waiting...hope third times a charm and he's here within the hour....


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Lots of wind and rain in Muskingum. Also quite a bit of movement, saw a couple bucks chasing along with a dozen doe.


----------



## Tanner B

I took the 8th-12th off, hope there's still chasing going on


----------



## billhalljr

Just sat down. Trin magic midday sit. Fuuny one: hunted target buck last nite with no sightin. Left stand drove 1.5mile n almost hit him. He had to be on doe who crossed already. I pulled in guys driveway n watched him. Just hopin he got some last nite n makes his way home for a nap. Here some horn porn from last sat


----------



## Jackson01

Just got in from the morning hunt.Cold and windy here in Highland county.Seen 0 deer and 4 big coyotes.Tried to lip squeak them closer but they weren't having it.Trail cam activity has dropped big time in the last week.


----------



## DamonZ8

Wind seems to be settling a little here in the NE corner. The rain is fairly steady. No deer movement yet.


----------



## CattleGuy

NE ohio. Wind howling. Rain. 1 doe rain x field into standing corn. Nothing now since yesterday morning. SLOW


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Just had another small buck move through in Eastern Brown Co. He stopped to eat acorns and moved on.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tanner B said:


> I took the 8th-12th off, hope there's still chasing going on


You will be fine. I took the same days off. The big bucks will still be going mad. I see more bucks usually after the 10th any ways.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saw nothing here but snow and wind. Going back out after lunch and a nap


----------



## cgdoc

craa34927 said:


> Sleeping in was a good idea today good luck guys who went


Me too, woke up at 5 heard howling wind & decided against. Should be ideal tomorrow morning. Good luck everybody.


----------



## jeff25

Saw 7 does and 2 small bucks, one of the bucks came busting in and checked the 2 does a had in front if me


----------



## Rut Lover

Sat all afternoon in Guernsey yesterday and this morning in Southern Stark - nothing! Pretty wet days but have had good experience in rainy weather. Should have goose hunted, at least they were flying. Trail cam pics way down but seeing some scrapes and rubs showing up. Good luck to all!


----------



## Outback Man

What a chilly morning...33 degrees, 20ish mph wind, and lots of snow. Only saw two single deer but I think one may have been a shooter and I think I know where he's bedding now. A little mid day break to warm up then back out. Wind looks good to get into a good evening stand tonight.


----------



## joshuanagao

Didn't see anything in Franklin County (Grove City) but had a nice buck on cam. Also had a hog on cam. I was shocked. Once I get to a computer I'll post up a pic.


----------



## Tanner B

I always worry I'm gonna miss "it" when I don't get to hunt the first few days of November.


----------



## gatorbait42

I skipped the morning hunt and might skip the evening hunt because of the wind. No since in burning myself out on a poor weather day. Tomorrow looks excellent. Everyone who is not working or going to church should be in a stand tomorrow


----------



## KimberTac1911

joshuanagao said:


> Didn't see anything in Franklin County (Grove City) but had a nice buck on cam. Also had a hog on cam. I was shocked. Once I get to a computer I'll post up a pic.


Thats not good. They will be unstopable around soy/corn fields


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Had him at 15 yards this morning. Passed


----------



## craa34927

Wasnt going to go today due to wind but when the wife gets on a rampage im out.........







now u see where im at lol


----------



## stevezt4

Working today but tearing it up the next two days! I work Tuesday and Wednesday then back at it Thursday through sunday!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Got down to check a camera and eat a sandwich. Found a couple of scrapes in the woods so I moved the camera to one of those. Will sit here up against a tree out of the wind and sit a while then pick a place to climb back up this afternoon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kdog43515

How's it been in Hocking and northern Vinton County?
Heading down the 4th thru the 9th


----------



## Tanner B

Anyone rattling or using urine today ??


----------



## prohunter7mv

Still sitting through the wind in pike county. Mid day movement by mature bucks seen on cam. First all day sit of the year and it's a brutal one getting pelted by wind


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

What do u guys think? I've killed my buck but wondering if my dad and brother should give him a year or if this is his best ???


----------



## Nichko

craa34927 said:


> Wasnt going to go today due to wind but when the wife gets on a rampage im out.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now u see where im at lol


Nice!!! Good luck man!


----------



## tazzpilot

Went out this morning in Muskingum Co. (Duncan Falls/Blue Rock area). Didn't see a thing. Bucks on my camera only at night and even traveling together. Maybe a few more days until it breaks loose where I'm hunting.


----------



## z7master167

Gettin ready to head out in this wind, my hopes arent high...


----------



## CNW211

Fought the wind in Marion this morning. Saw a doe with a button buck around 9 followed by a young 7 pt that was harassing the doe and running everywhere with his nose glued to the ground and grunting. Passed the young buck with hopes of getting one I have on camera.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Sat for 2 hours near a pond where a nice 11 had been coming around and rubbing the past two mornings. After a bunch of nothing, decided to head back to my stand and swap camera cards. Monster buck came with 15 yards of me while switching the cards out. He didn't wind or see me but I couldn't shoot. Had a nice 10 minute staredown with him on my hands and knees before he moved off....Damn....10 yards from my stand...


----------



## Lorijamie23

BigBuckBeast said:


> Sat for 2 hours near a pond where a nice 11 had been coming around and rubbing the past two mornings. After a bunch of nothing, decided to head back to my stand and swap camera cards. Monster buck came with 15 yards of me while switching the cards out. He didn't wind or see me but I couldn't shoot. Had a nice 10 minute staredown with him on my hands and knees before he moved off....Damn....10 yards from my stand...


That's the way it goes! Don't know how many times I've seen a monster after I've lowered my bow or halfway down in my climber. Slow morning with the wife in Hardin. But we are hunting pinch points over open fields with her blinds, so wasn't anticipating much with the wind.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Tanner B said:


> Anyone rattling or using urine today ??


I did both. Even laid down a hot doe trail to my stand. No luck. I did see buck after my rattling sequence but it may have been a coincidence. They didn't come charging in looking for a fight.


----------



## Offf2000

Looks young, hard to tell


----------



## gogger

I decided to stay in this evening and spend the entire day in the stand tomorrow. I believe it will be more beneficial.


----------



## Hower08

In tusc haven't been seeing much except on cams hunting a nice pinch on top of a hill between corn and creek should be able to catch one coming out of bed


----------



## Outback Man

Bumped three deer of my stand coming in at 130 then 15 minutes after being up had a tall forky chase a doe by me at 20 yds grunting the whole way.


----------



## baseknox

Been out in Seneca since 2:00. Nothing yet. Except getting my butt kicked in climber by the wind!!! Nasty!


----------



## baseknox




----------



## gedster86

Slow in Morgan county lots of 130+ bucks on cam but have only seen 4 deer in last day and a half . Hang in there fellas


----------



## lutzweiser

This wind is crazy. Should have stayed on couch watching football and hunting


----------



## Hower08

Could a drank a lot of beer in past two hours lol


----------



## WEEGEE

wind straight out of the north @ 25+ ......think I'll pass this evening,in Hardin co.


----------



## kholland

Wind wasn't too bad today, but I was deep in public woods in Marion. Had a small 8 run by me, never had time for a shot.


----------



## Hower08

I see some blue sky!!!!


----------



## utrocket

Yes blue skies and a decent breeze in NW Ohio. C'mon deer!


----------



## napd63

Vinton co. Had been dead all day in the tree still waiting


----------



## Hower08

Had to dispatch a black squirrel that would not quit barking at me


----------



## ohiobucks

One of my favorite spots.


----------



## z7hunter11

ohiobucks said:


> One of my favorite spots.


Looks promising. Good luck! Winds slowly letting up here in butler county


----------



## Hower08

Just had small 8 half ass pushing a doe around neck wasnt swelled and hocks still not black


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Have only seen a doe with her two fawns so far this evening.


----------



## Offf2000

I'll be in Galia county starting Wednesday!! Keep the post and updates coming!!


----------



## Nichko

Saw a small 1.5 yr old youngster cruising around 1pm today. Poor fella hasn't figured things out yet!!


----------



## oaknut

adams county starting this tues 11/4!!


----------



## atctimmy

Nothing moving today and no movement on my trail cameras either. Is anyone seeing movement in NE Ohio?


----------



## wasp

Wind froze me out this morning in central Ohio. Saw a young 9-point cruising, that's it.


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

Has anyone tried using i think hunter specialties 2 hot does estrous? I opened that up today to put out and it didnt smell like estrous to me...its suppose to be fresh urine from two does just wondering if im maybe over thinking it.


----------



## Kent Miller

Went out in Licking County this morning and saw nothing. The wind and rain cut right through me. Took the evening off but looks like this week should be an awesome week of vacation.


----------



## WEEGEE

does are pouring into the sanctuary.......rut staging area.
no bucks chasing that i seen. but it's only a matter of hrs now.:wink:


----------



## ohiobucks

ohiobucks said:


> One of my favorite spots.


Less than 30 minutes later, I had this half rack goof ball come through.



He harassed 3 does behind me the rest of the evening. He had a broken/deformed left side, and what looked like an arrow wound on his high shoulder. Looked like mayonnaise smeared along a 2" area...didn't seem to slow him down though, freshend a couple scrapes and chased those does like it was his job.


----------



## Ohiohntr

My dad called me around 1:15 this afternoon and said he was watching an absolute pig cruising....I'm taking Tues-Fri off next week to hunt my honey hole stand, area has been untouched (not even scouted) this year.


----------



## gedster86

Saw a small 7 pt crusing at 530... 10 yds


----------



## z7master167

6 does this eve and 2 spikes ,just crunchin on acorns


----------



## utrocket

All I saw were 2 does with 2 yearlings this evening. I'm getting a couple new bucks on cam lately.


----------



## TheKingofKings

One busted up young buck cruising this evening and a few does this morning. Tomorrow looks good.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

I think he has plenty to grow...I'd guess he's a really good 2.5 or decent 3.5 yr old...that buck will get lots more mass and crazy shape. I'd try and let him walk just to see what he'd be next year...he's young and can only get better. Good luck either way.


----------



## ADCTD2SHOOTING

Had the buck that I have been after walk by about 45 yards out in brush at 4pm. Then a doe came through at 530 pm and when she was walking away he ran to her and chased her out of sight with his nose right to her tail the whole way.


----------



## barnesville4

six does and a small six runnin around gruntin at them tonight i have 12 differant bucks on camera with 3 of them being hogs and havent seen them at all only on camera at night got all next week off so this could happen any day lol


----------



## OhioSagittarius

ADCTD2SHOOTING said:


> Had the buck that I have been after walk by about 45 yards out in brush at 4pm. Then a doe came through at 530 pm and when she was walking away he ran to her and chased her out of sight with his nose right to her tail the whole way.


With some luck he won't go to far or he will be back. Hope u get a chance to arrow him tomorrow. Those damn does can either make or break the deal. Good luck man.


----------



## bigpess51

Had the biggest buck on the farm following a doe this morning along with 3 other small dinks. This evening they moved through the timber directly at me. Ended up watching them for over an hour. He fended off 4 other bucks and ended up breeding her 40 yds from my stand. Never offered a quality shot. First does are coming in to heat no question about it! NW ohio here. All day sit for me tomorrow.


----------



## jowens27

ohiobucks said:


> Less than 30 minutes later, I had this half rack goof ball come through.
> 
> 
> 
> He harassed 3 does behind me the rest of the evening. He had a broken/deformed left side, and what looked like an arrow wound on his high shoulder. Looked like mayonnaise smeared along a 2" area...didn't seem to slow him down though, freshend a couple scrapes and chased those does like it was his job.


Where are you hunting? One of the guys who hunts the same property we do his son shot a buck exactly like you described and never found it. We are out in licking/perry county area


----------



## ohiobucks

jowens27 said:


> Where are you hunting? One of the guys who hunts the same property we do his son shot a buck exactly like you described and never found it. We are out in licking/perry county area


Knox county...he'd have to have traveled further than the OG has to end up over here.


----------



## z7master167

Guys dnt forget daylight savings time changes tonight


----------



## jowens27

ohiobucks said:


> Knox county...he'd have to have traveled further than the OG has to end up over here.


Lmao true. Thanks we haven't got pics of him since the shot but one side was deformed and funky looking thanks was hoping you were close so he would at least know


----------



## fmf979

Watched a 140 class shooter harass does in a cut bean field yesterday at 530.
No shot.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hope everyone remembered to "Fall" back last night! Good luck today guys, getting ready to head to the stand now.


----------



## PayneTrain

hdrking2003 said:


> Hope everyone remembered to "Fall" back last night! Good luck today guys, getting ready to head to the stand now.


Haha yea a morning could go real bad if you didn't! I'm finishing up a long night of work since 7 yesterday, gonna get some sleep but will be out for the first time this year at 2 today. Planning on doing a little rattling, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Outback Man

Took the day off today. Young bucks harassing does we're all I saw yesterday. Normally wouldn't not be out but I smoke a big alpha doe after about a 40 minute encounter with her and another doe last night. Basically disturbed half of the woods dragging her out so letting it settle down. Watched a young buck claim her after she was down by making scrapes in a 30 yd circle all around her.


----------



## irishhacker

Big buck cruising! ! Montgomery County


----------



## z7master167

Spike at daylight then stupid dog run 9 deer around me


----------



## emmac13

Sat. evening had 2 small bucks bed 40-50 yards in front of my stand at 5:00. At 5:45 they got up and then here came some does on the field edge. The smallest buck harassed them. Pushed them 100 yards away. About 5min. later a fork came through heading the same way. Will be out this evening.


----------



## hdrking2003

Lil 6er cruised through grunting, about 15 mins ago, towards a picked corn field where there were a few does feeding. Hope his papa does the same thing.


----------



## LJOHNS

Can't hunt today - family stuff. Be out all day tomorrow. My vacation starts next Friday - the 24Th! I can't wait this year!


----------



## z7hunter11

irishhacker said:


> Big buck cruising! ! Montgomery County


That's a good sign. I'm hunting Montgomery as well. Between Farmersville and new lebanon. Where about you at?


----------



## ohiobucks

Got out later than I wanted to this morning, saw a decent 8 point through the binos at very first light walking to my stand. Nada since...Knox county.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Some does at first light big bucks are nocturnal around me still. Hopefully they start moving in day more


----------



## Nichko

Gonna go do a midday sit on some new public spots. Seen a small one cruising around 1pm yesterday


----------



## mandrroofing

My brother just reported that 2 big 130 to 140 class bucks possibly bigger chasing does still in the area in trying to get a shot. Central ohio


----------



## OhioXbow

It's starting to heat up. Didn't get in the stand yesterday until 11 a.m.. We had some heavy rain yesterday morning here on the Meigs/ Athens county line. I saw a total of 8 bucks last night. The largest being a 160 class 12 point that worked a tree over at 80 yards then left the same way he came in. Of the 8 bucks 3 were 3.5 or older. The older bucks were doing Pre rut activity, scrapping, rubbing, seeking, etc. the 5 younger bucks were all chasing. I've seen 3 bucks so far this morning. A little 6 came in and ran some does at first light, about 20 minutes later I saw a 120 class 8 that I've been seeing all year. I don't know if they were together, but 150 class buck I have never seen nor have any pictures of appeared and they both squared off and the big guy let out some grunts and a nice roar. I ranged him at 48 yards, but there was some trash in the way and they were working their way through a funnel that would of brought them right to me. I ways preparing for the shot when the same little 6 from earlier came busting down the ridge and everything took off the opposite way. It's been pretty slow since with only a doe and fawn in the last 2 hours. They are on the move, the big boys just aren't responding to grunts or bleats yet. It's only going to get better from here!


----------



## BLan

WEEGEE said:


> wind straight out of the north @ 25+ ......think I'll pass this evening,in Hardin co.


That's what I did as well. However, driving North yesterday evening to visit with my daughter in West Liberty, saw five deer in a cut soybean field, two very respectable bucks and three does. The two bucks were all bristled up and about to break it off. It shouldn't be a lot longer before things get real interesting.


----------



## Darkvador

Saw a little guy then two nice 8 points about an hour apart working like beagles. This wind is blasting me in the face but I will stick it out till noon. How can so much snot come out of one nose! Good grief!


----------



## Johndeere3390

Last night was insane! I got to my uncles farm in champaign county at 130. As I'm getting my stuff outa my truck I look up the fence row and in the bean field ran a doe and a buck that will go 160 easy. I called my uncle and told him and he said he had just got off the phone with the neighbor who lives on the other side of the block. The neighbor told him he saw that 160 chasing a doe on the field when a 140 stepped out and that had a knock down brawl. The 160 prevailed. As my uncle pulled up behind me I look into the field and see another monster buck chasing a doe with another good sized buck. I snuck to my stand and could easily watch them. There was a doe bedded in the field about 200 yards away and the smaller buck was trying to get to her while the bigger one stood between the two. He'd run him off and he'd come back. I finally got a break from the wind and I blew my grunt call as hard as I could. The smaller buck came on a bee line to me and stopped at 75 yards and put his nose to the ground ran in a few circles then went back to the doe and larger buck. They both chased her until I couldn't see em anymore. About an hour later I had a small 8 run a doe past me. Needless to say it was an exhausting emotion filled evening.


----------



## chesnut oak

Sounds like it's getting interesting. Hope they are still at it the 8th thru the 15th.... Good luck to everyone out there now.


----------



## Tim/OH

z7master167 said:


> The way its lookin, thats gonna be too late.. lol i had good buck movement last week on cam, 2 shooters 10yds from my stand on the 30th but i was trick or treating that eve..
> i look forward to reading your observations each year. Good luck


 I hope its not too late lol but around my area usually the second week of nov all the way up to thanksgiving my woods are on fire and that hasnt changed since I been hunting this property....hopefully I see some good movement this yr because the rut last year seem slow in my area except for the one day I seen a 160+ 10pt tending a doe all day in the same thicket...I will be back in the tree on tuesday morning with my son and I will give everyone a update from licking county.

Good luck to you too bro



Tim


----------



## foxcat

About 1/2 hr after sunrise, saw a 4pt and a smaller 8pt walk by my stand this morning, circled around and did some light sparring in sight of my stand. I blew a couple of light grunts jutst to mess with them, and then heard some footsteps behind me. The two bucks stopped what they were doing and were looking past me at something. Never did see how big the third one was. 
A does and two fawns walked by about 30 minutes after that. Dead ever since. Central Ohio.


----------



## napd63

3 does for me and 9 for my buddy. No bucks. Vinton county.


----------



## z7master167

I seen 13 deer this morning 1 being a spike, my dad seen 27 deer this morning a small 6 another shooter and he missed a 160 class deer, he came in pushing 16 does and grunting every breath


----------



## 195B&C

2 young 8's cruising so far for this morning


----------



## harvel_33

Zero action in guernsey this morning. 
Wind whipping around, makes for an annoying day. 
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Two young six points cruising this morning.


----------



## garman1189

Saw one 8 hot on a does trail Fri morning haven't been able to get out since heading out for afternoon evening in Jefferson County


----------



## billk63

Saw 9 in valley city this morning. Three singles walking nose down that I figure were junior bucks, two does each with twins browsing slowly. Every thing along a trail 60 yards from my stand just like Friday. No chasing today. All movement stopped by 9:30. Steady north wind had a bite to it. No chasing in the cut bean field to my north either.

One doe was limping really bad on her left rear leg. Her rump would drop a foot whenever she put weight on it. Too far to tell if she had an arrow in her. Hope the yotes don't run her down before she can heal up.


----------



## gatorbait42

Two slick heads this morning in Licking Co. No bucks in sight. Not what I expected this morning


----------



## rayzor43

farmcritter said:


> Shot this guy on the 29th around 6pm. I was walking out of garage around 4pm after getting dressed to hunt and watched him chase a doe all over one of my hay fields. I had planned to hunt the opposite side of my property. After seeing him I jumped in the truck and drove around to a road that boarders the rear of our property. I parked off the road, crossed a creek on foot and backdoored one of my stands behind a thicket he was running the doe to. Two light rattles and about 30 min on stand and he was 20yds from me making a scrape behind a huge walnut just on the edge of my shooting lane. He took about two steps after he was done and my vpa 3-blades went through him like hot butter. He ran about 70 yds and died in sight. Last two days my buddy has seen two young bucks fighting and another buck of this caliber pushing does. I'd say that we're still in the early stages but things are def amping up. This was in Warren.


Congrats on a nice buck. We'd love to have pics for our web gallery. [email protected]


----------



## hdrking2003

Well, I may not be seeing any deer, but it sure is a beautiful day to be in the stand. Sure feels like a monster could step out at any second, but I think I'll have to wait another week or so where I hunt. Gonna enjoy these last few hours before the work week tho.


----------



## DaneHunter

Buddy's son shot A decent one this morning. Butler County.


----------



## jpbasspro

I'm in


----------



## TheKingofKings

DaneHunter said:


> Buddy's son shot A decent one this morning. Butler County.


Did he shoot him in the arse?


----------



## hdrking2003

TheKingofKings said:


> Did he shoot him in the arse?


Lol, I saw that too. Those are definitely fletchings sticking out back there!


----------



## Hower08

Passed up small 8 last night shot a nice slick head last night rattled in and passed the same 8 from last night about an hour ago


----------



## baseknox

Man what a great two days in Seneca county! I had a close encounter with a buck named "pig" last night at 30 yards... Presented no clean shot due to young saplings... But was amazing to see him. Easy 170 class. Got numerous pics of him. Then this morning was teaching my 12 year old daughter how to rattle.... And a young 110 8 point came in and she popped him at 30 yards! She did amazing! Rattled him in herself.... He went 40 yards and expired. Her first deer ever! So proud if her! She was all smiles all day! We drove around for a hour cause she wanted to show all my buddies..(well I did too! Lol). Think I was just excited as she was!


----------



## utrocket

baseknox said:


> Man what a great two days in Seneca county! I had a close encounter with a buck named "pig" last night at 30 yards... Presented no clean shot due to young saplings... But was amazing to see him. Easy 170 class. Got numerous pics of him. Then this morning was teaching my 12 year old daughter how to rattle.... And a young 110 8 point came in and she popped him at 30 yards! She did amazing! Rattled him in herself.... He went 40 yards and expired. Her first deer ever! So proud if her! She was all smiles all day! We drove around for a hour cause she wanted to show all my buddies..(well I did too! Lol). Think I was just excited as she was!



Great story! Congrats to your daughter. I hope my daughter likes hunting when she gets older!


----------



## Darkvador

hdrking2003 said:


> Lol, I saw that too. Those are definitely fletchings sticking out back there!


That is 1/16 away shot. Nice deer. Glad he got him.


----------



## DaneHunter

TheKingofKings said:


> Did he shoot him in the arse?


Lol. I didn't see that. Not sure, I'll have to ask.


----------



## byg

I was out yesterday, small 8 and a doe with 2 fawns early morning and that was it until about 1pm.


----------



## helix33

baseknox said:


> Man what a great two days in Seneca county! I had a close encounter with a buck named "pig" last night at 30 yards... Presented no clean shot due to young saplings... But was amazing to see him. Easy 170 class. Got numerous pics of him. Then this morning was teaching my 12 year old daughter how to rattle.... And a young 110 8 point came in and she popped him at 30 yards! She did amazing! Rattled him in herself.... He went 40 yards and expired. Her first deer ever! So proud if her! She was all smiles all day! We drove around for a hour cause she wanted to show all my buddies..(well I did too! Lol). Think I was just excited as she was!


Congratulations to her!!


----------



## jeff25

Killed this guy this morning, saw 2 other bucks chasing hard


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Nice buck. Congrats. Love the long brow tines.


----------



## BLan

Made it out this evening, glad I did, total of 8 bucks, one at was at least 140" and 4 does even if they were on the ridge 60+ yards away. The one buck came through with his nose to the ground on the same path a doe was being chased on came upon another doe circled her, put his nose back to the ground and off he went.


----------



## hdrking2003

Great evening sit. Saw the biggest deer that i have ever seen, while being in stand. It was just after my last post to this thread around 4:15 pm. He was trailing a doe 60 yards away, in the thick stuff. I needed her to turn left to come by my stand and the dirty beotch turned right and went up the hill. Of course he followed her, nose to the ground and grunting, and he paid no attention to my calls. Only one thing on his mind. This guy has been roaming all of the area farms and below is a pic of him in velvet. A true monster 8. Can't hunt again till Friday unfortunately, but its only gonna get better. Have 3 target bucks on 3 separate farms, but this guy has now moved to the front of the line.


----------



## hdrking2003

jeff25 said:


> View attachment 2075275
> 
> Killed this guy this morning, saw 2 other bucks chasing hard


What a hog, congrats!!! Great shot too!


----------



## BLan

hdrking2003 said:


> Great evening sit. Saw the biggest deer that i have ever seen, while being in stand. It was just after my last post to this thread around 4:15 pm. He was trailing a doe 60 yards away, in the thick stuff. I needed her to turn left to come by my stand and the dirty beotch turned right and went up the hill. Of course he followed her, nose to the ground and grunting, and he paid no attention to my calls. Only one thing on his mind. This guy has been roaming all of the area farms and below is a pic of him in velvet. A true monster 8. Can't hunt again till Friday unfortunately, but its only gonna get better. Have 3 target bucks on 3 separate farms, but this guy has now moved to the front of the line.


Yep, I could stop them momentarily with a grunt call, but then they would continue the chase. Great #1, hope you have an encounter with him again.


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Great evening sit. Saw the biggest deer that i have ever seen, while being in stand. It was just after my last post to this thread around 4:15 pm. He was trailing a doe 60 yards away, in the thick stuff. I needed her to turn left to come by my stand and the dirty beotch turned right and went up the hill. Of course he followed her, nose to the ground and grunting, and he paid no attention to my calls. Only one thing on his mind. This guy has been roaming all of the area farms and below is a pic of him in velvet. A true monster 8. Can't hunt again till Friday unfortunately, but its only gonna get better. Have 3 target bucks on 3 separate farms, but this guy has now moved to the front of the line.


Wow, what a monster. Hope you get him!


----------



## helix33

jeff25 said:


> View attachment 2075275
> 
> Killed this guy this morning, saw 2 other bucks chasing hard


Sweet buck, congratulations!


----------



## z7master167

Glad your evening was good i seen 5 does n a little spike still no chasing for me


----------



## hdrking2003

BLan said:


> Yep, I could stop them momentarily with a grunt call, but then they would continue the chase. Great #1, hope you have an encounter with him again.


Same here, got him to stop and turn his head a couple times, but he was committed to chasing her. I only needed him to come another 20-25 yards and I would've been taking hero pics. Hope to get another chance, got a 4 day weekend coming up starting Friday.


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Wow, what a monster. Hope you get him!


Me too!! Lol


----------



## emmac13

Got blanked. Saw a good 50 squirrels. Thinking about ditching the drag. I never have luck with them. I end up seeing no deer.


----------



## nate_akers360

Beautiful evening sit, dozen or so deer, only one hot doe, came through at a trot then 3 bucks nose to the ground over the next 45 min, other does were a bit skittish, bucks all grunting every step of the way, rattled in a spike and a 2 yr old. magic time of year!


----------



## Kenjermain31

Trumbull county .. Seen 10 does last night and 4 this evening no daylight bucks yet .. Have bucks on cam at their scrapes grunting but no chasing yet usually around the 7th is the best day for me


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada tonight for me in Knox county, sure felt like I was in the right place...guess not.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Nada tonight for me in Knox county, sure felt like I was in the right place...guess not.


No worries my friend, its about to take off for us! I was in western Knox, and had a big boy aggressively moving with a doe at 4:15pm. Saw some youngins doing the same thing this morning.


----------



## Kenjermain31

need him to come out in the daytime ! Attached video cause I thought it was pretty interesting ..


----------



## Timmypo1

Hunted outside of Jackson last 2 days from dusk till dawn. Saw 5 small bucks, one chasing a doe with fawns. Saw about 20 doe and fawns, doe were all still with fawns. All but the 1 small buck were just strolling along, no sign of the rut yet. I have 2 more days before I go home, hopefully someone comes into estrous! The wife said bucks were running crazy through our neighborhood in Pittsburgh. Go figure....


----------



## tarzan3307

Saw a monster 12pt this evening runnin across the field, grunted twice to get his attention. He started walking my way, then at about 60 yards headed into the woods (more than likely to circle downwind of me). Next time I saw him he was checking out a doe. Then disappeared again. So close and yet so far away. Haha. Still looking to bag my first buck, but they're definitely out there chasing them does here in Lorain County.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Seen a fair amount of bucks and does this weekend. This evening was the only time I seen any rutting activity. Had a 4.5 maybe 5.5 year old 9 point that would not leave a doe. My buddy killed a 140" 8 point this morning that was cruising looking. His tarsal glands were dang near black! But the does arent in yet. But its a great time to be in the woods thats for sure.


----------



## toadless

I shot this one last night around 5:30pm. He was checking some scrapes.


----------



## Kaman

toadless said:


> View attachment 2075359
> 
> I shot this one last night around 5:30pm. He was checking some scrapes.
> View attachment 2075360


Nice deer sir! I'll have to get the full story at thanksgiving. Lol


----------



## Johndeere3390

Anyone hunted brown county? I'll be there tom and tuesday


----------



## GunnerNYS

Nice bucks guys


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> No worries my friend, its about to take off for us! I was in western Knox, and had a big boy aggressively moving with a doe at 4:15pm. Saw some youngins doing the same thing this morning.


I hear ya. Lack of deer sightings today will not keep me out of the woods tomorrow.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Seen several does right at dark. No mid day movement at all.


----------



## sammusi

Jefferson county .. Last year I hit a good 8. Tracked for a while lost sight of blood.. Week later missed at 30yrds.. Well this morning fete not seeing a buck this season the big 8 showed his face .. I would say blew up compared to last year pushing mid 30s.. I had him at 17yrds looking through my sight all clear nothing but lungs.. I release and boom arrow deflects down and hit the buck somewhere with a lot of white hair. Searched for a little while found blood but nothing crazy. Arrow,had white fat on it up 3inches from brodhead. Strike 3 on this buck and I'm getting a little down. Bucks were out searching. I think I got a glimpse of the 8 later in the day in one of my other sets. I will post pics when and if I redeem myself.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Leaf cleanup and chores kept me out of the woods today but I'm going to try for a few hours in the morning. Good luck fellow hunters. May your aim be true and the wind where you need it....


----------



## garman1189

Didn't see a thing this evening


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sweet buck!


----------



## CattleGuy

Had a 8 pt come past me - passed too small. Guy on next property shot a doe and said that 8 pt was trying to bump her as she ran off after being shot. She did the drunk dance 10 yds from me. This week should be the week


----------



## helix33

toadless said:


> View attachment 2075359
> 
> I shot this one last night around 5:30pm. He was checking some scrapes.
> View attachment 2075360


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## irishhacker

Seems the does are in a witness protection program.. haven't seen a doe in days. I've seen bucks cruising all weekend. Only a small 8 within range. He was directly under my stand. All the other bucks have been 100 yards plus.
Its about to get real in SW Ohio.


----------



## Tanner B

My two brothers, my nephew, and I all saw does and a few little bucks this weekend, haven't got to see any chasing yet, eastern Muskingum county.


----------



## 195B&C

irishhacker said:


> Seems the does are in a witness protection program.. haven't seen a doe in days. I've seen bucks cruising all weekend. Only a small 8 within range. He was directly under my stand. All the other bucks have been 100 yards plus.
> Its about to get real in SW Ohio.


I agree! I hunted all weekend and seen 14 bucks and only 2 does and they were being chased.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Eerily quiet this morning except for two does I kicked heading to my stand.... Hoping it heats up because I sacrificed money for mother nature today....


----------



## lutzweiser

4 doe and a button buck so far


----------



## jowens27

This weekend should be the magical days to be in the woods, I'm off the 6-11


----------



## cfred70

Saw 2 young bucks up moving around 4:30 yesterday, not much else happening around me. I'm in fairfield county....I would guess this coming weekend things will start to really heat up.


----------



## jre4192

Hunted yesterday evening in Brown Co at one point had 6 does in the field and not a buck in sight anywhere.


----------



## flinginairos

In Meigs co the last few days. Been really slow. Hardly any deer moving. My buddy hunting 30 minutes from me in the same county has seen several chasing. I'd say this coming weekend will be better!


----------



## jamesbalog

saw 8 deer last night, 6 does and 2 bucks. had a forky harass one of the does for a few mins out in a bean field but that was it for rut action.

had a basket 8 at ten yards that got a pass, all of the does stayed out of bow range


----------



## bowfreak8

Hunting Harrison county Iv seen 6 bucks all alone and cruising..not a single doe..biggest about a 120in 8


----------



## ncbowtechhunter

I hope it is on this weekend, I'll be there the 8th thru the 14th. Saved some vacation all year for this.


----------



## callmin

I saw about 6 different little 1.5 yr old bucks cruising yesterday evening in Richland county but nothing even worthy of picking the bow up.


----------



## garman1189

Saw a decent 8 early and had a staring contest with a 12 pt neither with does. Did see 3 does around 830 been dead since


----------



## Nichko

Dink chasing on public land yesterday midday sit. Then had a booner Boxer dog come in at 5:30 in the eve.


----------



## rustydog32

Last two days have been productive for me countless does with several young bucks. Passed on a low 130s 10. The only deer seen chasing was a monster way out.


----------



## bigpess51

Little bucks cruising yesterday. Had a 140's 8 move through at around 5pm yesterday, couldn't get a shot on him. Does are also in hiding where i hunt. I only saw 1 doe all weekend (she was with a mature buck getting bred 40-50 yards from my stand). Saw 10-12 different bucks this weekend. The next 2 weeks are going to be awesome, I leave for Iowa this week so hopefully it is heating up out there as well. Its always hard to leave my primary Ohio location to travel but hopefully I can get 2 bucks on the ground in the next 2 weeks. Good luck all!


----------



## WSUBowhunter

Well NovemBEARD is upon us. Not shaving until the month is over or a big ol' buck is hanging in the barn! Didn't get out any over the weekend due to previous obligations in an attempt to keep the wife happy! LOL. Taking a 4 day weekend this weekend. Things always seem to get hot right around Veteran's Day and I'm hopeful this year is the same! Has anyone else noticed that the acorn crop this year is exactly the same as what we had in '10? That was one of the best ruts in recent memory for our crew! Good luck and stay safe to all of you fortunate enough to be out there today and the rest of the week! Keep us informed!


----------



## Sasamafras

Crawford county, last two sits this weekend just saw 1 buck each time to far to shoot. Got reports from two buddies both witnessing chases and 1 seeing bucks squaring off. Think it's heating up for sure.


----------



## Hower08

Passed 3 bucks in tusc last night biggest a 120 8 pt all cruising


----------



## CAS_HNTR

I'll be in the woods Thursday - Sunday.....hoping for some action.

My dad was out last weekend and said it was pretty slow, I was at home doing chores!


----------



## Dawhit

Monroe Co yesterday, very windy, saw 2 does about 5pm. Buddy saw a mature buck chasing a doe hard on the other side of the farm and a couple younger bucks cruising in the morning and another youngster in the afternoon.


----------



## Offf2000

flinginairos said:


> In Meigs co the last few days. Been really slow. Hardly any deer moving. My buddy hunting 30 minutes from me in the same county has seen several chasing. I'd say this coming weekend will be better!


Glad to hear that! I'll be rolling in Thursday morning!!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Had a young 13 point come through the brush about 40 yards out but his tines were small so we'll let him grow. Otherwise, it was quiet in the woods today. Heading back out shortly.


----------



## ohiobucks

Back in the stand, new rubs all around. Saw a dink buck as I pulled up, he crossed the road with his nose to the ground. Perfect wind for this stand...Knox county


----------



## TH30060X

Wood co. Sat 8hrs in stand today and seen one, which I bumped on my way to stand. Very windy out here. Seen no scrapes, and a couple small rubs. Hope it gets better around here.


----------



## lutzweiser

Not a shooter, but at least I have some daylight movement!


----------



## ohiobuck74

In the stand for 2 hours now... Only a fat coyote. Wind is crazy now


----------



## ohiobucks

So that's what they look like?!?



This little 3 pointer just walked through...where's your daddy?


----------



## harvel_33

Nothing but wind in Guernsey Co today. Heading to Ky tomorrow hoping deer and weather are a little more cooperative.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FoamHunter1974

I know one thing i would love to have weathermans job . U get ur job wrong and still get paid. Hmm 8 mph winds out of sw more like add a 2 infront of it. NOTE to Self change careers heck ill predict weather six months in advace. Weather for december 50% chance it will b could . See i can do it.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## TheKingofKings

Nada this moring. Back out this eve....


----------



## belcikmj

Headed out tomorrow morning, hoping things have heated up


----------



## lutzweiser

The most fascinating study on mock scrapes was conducted by two very determined doctors. From October 11-December 5 they put infrared trail cameras on four different sets of mock scrapes. One set had nothing in them, one had rutting buck urine, one had doe-in-heat urine, and one human urine. The results? Bucks visited scrapes with buck urine and human urine the most. Estrus doe urine and scrapes with no scent came in a close second. The researchers could not distinguish a statistical difference in visits to these deer scrapes, and they saw no difference in the age of bucks visiting these deer scrapes.



So save your money and just piss on scrapes.


----------



## CMHawk

lutzweiser said:


> So save your money and just piss on scrapes.


I just relieved myself on two this Sunday. One on the way in. One on the way out. I don't know if it will garnish any results but it was nice not waiting til I got to the truck.


----------



## lutzweiser

CMHawk said:


> I just relieved myself on two this Sunday. One on the way in. One on the way out. I don't know if it will garnish any results but it was nice not waiting til I got to the truck.



Same here. Checked it today and it was tore up. So I put a camera on it and "releived" myself on it again. Hopefully I'll have pics of it for you tomorrow


----------



## lutzweiser

369 pics since Halloween and 0 mature buck. All doe and 1 1/2 old bucks. Had 4 shooters on it last week


----------



## ohiobucks

Ended up seeing 3 different bucks tonight, 2 small guys and a shooter 8 point. Of course, the small fellas came right in, but the big guy stayed in the thick stuff 80 yards out. Looked really good through the binos, but wouldn't respond to the grunt calls at all.


----------



## lutzweiser

Deer all around me at dark. To dark to see what they were. But with that bright moon you could really see them in the field.


----------



## gatorbait42

Just got off the phone with a friend that hunts the same farm as myself and he had a close encounter with a solid 150" 9 this evening. Only needed him to take a couple more steps. Gave him the mouth grunt and the buck took off the way he came from. My guess is he was to close when he tried to stop him. Said the buck was by himself. This was in licking Co.


----------



## LJOHNS

Passed on a 120ish 8 this morning - he was cruising. Several doe. Shot and killed a coyote too! Great morning. Only one doe this evening. New buck showed up on my camera first time I have seen this one...


----------



## Orvisman73

LJOHNS said:


> Passed on a 120ish 8 this morning - he was cruising. Several doe. Shot and killed a coyote too! Great morning. Only one doe this evening. New buck showed up on my camera first time I have seen this one...


Whoa! Hawg Johnson!


----------



## standmaster

One small buck cruising this eve..did have a doe come running in like crazy stopping and looking behind her..never did see a buck after her i'd say either had been getting chased or just paranoid lol..hoping it pics up in the morning..gotta get it done soon baby is coming anytime now.


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> Whoa! Hawg Johnson!


No chit! Hammer that monster!


----------



## JW683

I shot this one on the evening of November 1. Came out of some CRP bumped a few does and I grunted him in to 30 yards.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

Great deer and the picture was done well also.


----------



## greatthosu

Congratulations.


----------



## helix33

JW683 said:


> View attachment 2076271
> I shot this one on the evening of November 1. Came out of some CRP bumped a few does and I grunted him in to 30 yards.


Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

4 doe and 2 bucks yesterday but nobody was chasing and they all came through at different times...big boy waited until dark and I was coming down from my stand before he barreled through and gave me about 6 snorts.....


----------



## Darkvador

I got a 5 year old 10pt yesterday. Just sent my 72 year old dad out the door to his stand. Wished him luck and now I am climbing back in bed. Might be hard to sleep knowing he is hunting our doe sanctuary. He had a good bit of little buck activity yesterday.


----------



## fmf979

Yesterday I saw a 130 9 point chasing a doe hard. In muskingum at about 8 am. Nothing the rest of the day. In a tree now


----------



## Miami08

*Miami County*

On Sunday seen a 180 class chasing a doe in bean field in the evening around 330 nothing else yesterday morning drew back and shot a 170 chasing a doe and then while I was waiting I had a 150 12 point come in searching for a doe and then I climb out and realized I missed


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a heavy heavy 8pt bedded down from my son and I about 40yds.....he was there for about 30 min then he got up and ran off in search of a girlfriend probably lol....we wasnt even settled in yet when he came in but the wind cover up the noise we were making trying to get our bows ready....Im trying to get my son his first deer.


Stay tuned.....


Tim


----------



## Darkvador

Tim/OH said:


> Just had a heavy heavy 8pt bedded down from my son and I about 40yds.....he was there for about 30 min then he got up and ran off in search of a girlfriend probably lol....we wasnt even settled in yet when he came in but the wind cover up the noise we were making trying to get our bows ready....Im trying to get my son his first deer.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned.....
> 
> 
> Tim


He must have been busy all night and just needed a quick breather. He might be back.


----------



## Tim/OH

Another big buck guys stand by....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

After the first buck ran off I ran off I rattle and 5 min later another buck came running in and stood there for about 10 min looking around he then turned back around and went the way he came smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I just dropped my grunt tube smh



Tim


----------



## belcikmj

Almost hit a small buck driving to the farm this morning, haven't seen a single deer from my stand though...


----------



## newbietroller

Pulled trail cam last night and Sunday between 1:05 pm and 1:30 pm I had one doe with 4 different bucks come through. First buck activity on camera in three weeks on this camera.


----------



## bowfreak8

Saw 12 bucks yesterday. so far today not a single deer..no shooters yesterday but a couple that will b next year


----------



## lutzweiser

Had a nice 8 point come by at 7:00. No shot. Then a decent basket 8 walked right under my stand at 7:30


----------



## billhalljr

I watched a 2.5 year old FULLY bread a doe last night after 20 minutes of him running her until she gave up. I dont know if she was in, but he sure was


----------



## Wildan

Any NY'ers following this forum;reminder :NYS has banned any import of intact deer from Ohio due to CWD.Remove all internal organs including brains,eyes,lympth nodes and intestines.
Good luck to our NY hunters in Ohio.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Nada here.... 20 mph winds in Akron area suck


----------



## Spies19

One doe @ 710. Windy


----------



## Iceman130

Seen nice 8 yesterday morning and this morning. Scouring the thicket for does. Have passed him 4 times now, although this last time I did come to full draw, although I decided to let him go once more. Haven't heard anything out of him so I guess he hasn't found anything yet. Last night had small buck runnin doe hard. And actually, I just saw my target buck and had to tam a break from typing this to watch him. He didn't have any does but was defenitly in seek mode. Praying he swings by my side of the field but for now not lookin promising


----------



## craa34927

I thought cwd was found on a ranch not wild deer in ohio?


----------



## craa34927

Oh and yo keep on topic no rutting activity just a doe and lil buck but not together


----------



## garman1189

Haven't seen a thing all morning


----------



## Nichko

Except other hunters and one doe chase I have been skunked.


----------



## craa34927

Anyone hunting delaware public grounds?


----------



## standmaster

This wind sucks..other than dogs chasing deer, chainsaws and skidders, a coyote, and momma n baby doe I'm getting skunked in a honey hole. Zero rut activity.


----------



## z7hunter11

I have been blanked the last three times out. I was seeing better buck movement the last week of october than the first few days of november. Im staying upbeat at the thought of this guy running around though. Good luck out there!


----------



## pnyhunter

Had 7 doe move through last evening seemed like they were on normal feed. I was on the ready thinking buck would be close by...not


----------



## glassguy2511

z7hunter11 said:


> I have been blanked the last three times out. I was seeing better buck movement the last week of october than the first few days of november. Im staying upbeat at the thought of this guy running around though. Good luck out there!


Stud!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Got him out at early morning. Last two days have been absolutely dead


----------



## 2X_LUNG

This guy too


----------



## old pork

Wildan said:


> Any NY'ers following this forum;reminder :NYS has banned any import of intact deer from Ohio due to CWD.Remove all internal organs including brains,eyes,lympth nodes and intestines.
> Good luck to our NY hunters in Ohio.


I don't see this on nysdec website. Ohio is NOT listed. Where did you find this? Leaving for Ohio Thursday.
Thanks


----------



## r49740

Been about as slow as I've ever seen it the first week of November up in the north east. Over 50 stand hours logged since last Friday and movement is minimal at best.


----------



## napd63

It's amazing how blotchy the activity is through out the state. I'm banking on next week.


----------



## Tanner B

Big temp drop Friday thru Wednesday, man I'm hoping I see great action the 8th-12th, muskingum/guernsey county.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

z7hunter11 said:


> I have been blanked the last three times out. I was seeing better buck movement the last week of october than the first few days of november. Im staying upbeat at the thought of this guy running around though. Good luck out there!


That is one hell of a monster!


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

I've been sitting on this ridge since 5:30 and seen one doe. 
The wind is swirling nothing moving. But it's better than work;-)


----------



## Nichko

LONEEAGLELXMAN said:


> I've been sitting on this ridge since 5:30 and seen one doe.
> The wind is swirling nothing moving. But it's better than work;-)


Amen as I sit at my desk typing!!


----------



## Outback Man

Back out tomorrow thru next Wed. for me. Last day hunted was Saturday and the little ones were really starting to harass the does who didn't want anything to do w/them...I'd love to get an all day SW wind so I could hunt a new stand location that I put up in pre-season and haven't touched yet this year that's perfect for a decoy...fingers crossed.


----------



## irishhacker

old pork said:


> I don't see this on nysdec website. Ohio is NOT listed. Where did you find this? Leaving for Ohio Thursday.
> Thanks


news report last week.. no cwd in ohio
http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/chronic-wasting-disease-not-found-in-ohio-deer


----------



## atctimmy

r49740 said:


> Been about as slow as I've ever seen it the first week of November up in the north east. Over 50 stand hours logged since last Friday and movement is minimal at best.


Me too. I'm taking the day off to vote and to see what my family actually looks like.

Friday is forecast to be post frontal cold with some snow.


----------



## lutzweiser

Doe just bedded 10 yards behind me. Alone


----------



## hdrking2003

nichko said:


> amen as i sit at my desk typing!!


x2!!!!!


----------



## bmjp

Highland county, all day sit and so far nothing but a box turtle under my stand. So windy the squirrels aren't even moving. Perfect wind direction for stand just way too much of it!! This time last year deer were on the move. Not much for activity here at all. Saw 1 lone doe early.


----------



## GunnerNYS

Im betting after this full moon its gonna be on and this is just the calm b4 the storm.Good Luck guys !


----------



## ohiobucks

Just settled in on the Morrow/Knox boarder. Warm and breezy is an understatement...


----------



## Winter88

Shot a big 8 last night that I have been watching after I shot he ran 10 yards and stoped bobbed his head a few times like he was going down then started walking real slow so I shot again and missed he ran another 10 yards and started walking again so I sat for about a 30min and got down to find my arrow found it stuck in the ground with just a lite film of blood covering the hole thing so I backed out for an hour when I went back I had good blood for about 50yards and then just the small spots to nothing backed out and went back at sun up and looked till 2:00 didn't find him I'm sick about it what do you guys think about the blood on my arrow the blood on the ground wasn't real dark but it was like gel my arrow smelled like a butcher shop


----------



## toporshop

I have been in meigs co since Saturday. Our camera activity has dropped to almost nothing since around the 25th. Sunday we were taking the buggy around checking cams and jumped a big 8 bedded down with a doe in a crp field. Monday in the same crp field we jumped them again but this time it was about 100yds down the field. This morning after not seeing anything I got down and decided to check cams on foot. I came around the back way in the buggy trail. I glasses the field and spotted a doe. I seen antlers sticking out of the crp so I get down on my hands and knees and crawl closer to get a shot when a 3 point busted me and took off. There were 3 bucks bedded with this doe. 3, small 8, large 8. We have seen almost zero cruising. Its almost like these deer have went from pre rut to lockdown. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Wildan

old pork said:


> I don't see this on nysdec website. Ohio is NOT listed. Where did you find this? Leaving for Ohio Thursday.
> Thanks


 It was in today's Watertown Daily Times;I have since found out it has been this way for several years.


----------



## glassguy2511

I am in the stand till dark. Very windy..... Hopefully they will still be on their feet and be looking for love!


----------



## bigpess51

Winter88 said:


> Shot a big 8 last night that I have been watching after I shot he ran 10 yards and stoped bobbed his head a few times like he was going down then started walking real slow so I shot again and missed he ran another 10 yards and started walking again so I sat for about a 30min and got down to find my arrow found it stuck in the ground with just a lite film of blood covering the hole thing so I backed out for an hour when I went back I had good blood for about 50yards and then just the small spots to nothing backed out and went back at sun up and looked till 2:00 didn't find him I'm sick about it what do you guys think about the blood on my arrow the blood on the ground wasn't real dark but it was like gel my arrow smelled like a butcher shop


Gut shot more than likely. GL


----------



## bigpess51

toporshop said:


> I have been in meigs co since Saturday. Our camera activity has dropped to almost nothing since around the 25th. Sunday we were taking the buggy around checking cams and jumped a big 8 bedded down with a doe in a crp field. Monday in the same crp field we jumped them again but this time it was about 100yds down the field. This morning after not seeing anything I got down and decided to check cams on foot. I came around the back way in the buggy trail. I glasses the field and spotted a doe. I seen antlers sticking out of the crp so I get down on my hands and knees and crawl closer to get a shot when a 3 point busted me and took off. There were 3 bucks bedded with this doe. 3, small 8, large 8. We have seen almost zero cruising. Its almost like these deer have went from pre rut to lockdown. Anyone else seeing this?


Sounds like the property is getting quite a bit of pressure. Regardless of the time of year if you jump a mature animal 3 times within 7 days he will likely become nocturnal or move to a safer location. Just my .02.


----------



## toporshop

@Bigpess51 we hadnt stepped foot on the property on 2 weeks. We were up for 3days in the middle of oct to check cams. No one else hunts the property. I dont think its to much pressure


----------



## Oak Tree

Coming home from college doe an extended weekend this weekend. Gonna hunt all the time. Can't wait!


----------



## BushTailButcher

glassguy2511 said:


> I am in the stand till dark. Very windy..... Hopefully they will still be on their feet and be looking for love!


It must be nice, to bad the rest of us have to work for a living!! Good Luck


----------



## ohiobucks

This wind blows...literally.


----------



## Rford2569

Hoping think wind dies down. 30-35 mph gust while I'm in my stand


----------



## craa34927

Yeah i would like to know where all the deer go when no one is seeing them lol..... if i could find that spot i would be in heaven.


----------



## Rford2569

I'm in Marysville Oh and they aren't here!


----------



## Tony Fetters

Anyone been hunting around Vinton County? Any rutting activity? I'll be starting my hunt there on the 9th.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Fork horn came thru 4:50..... despite the hurricane wind

Summit county


----------



## Oak Tree

Rford2569 said:


> I'm in Marysville Oh and they aren't here!


I'm pretty close to there too. Where in Marysville are ya?


----------



## Spies19

Been in the stand since 2, zero deer.


----------



## napd63

Tony Fetters said:


> Anyone been hunting around Vinton County? Any rutting activity? I'll be starting my hunt there on the 9th.


Been out the past two weekends and it was slow. Heading back out Friday for the entire week hope things are turned up a notch


----------



## PayneTrain

Man this thread changed from "this is what my neck of the woods is looking like" to
"How will this place be when I get there?"

Sorry for the bishing but it's just mho. Anyways, finally getting some time off work so we'll see how an all day sit goes on thurs. Wish it was colder!


----------



## DamonZ8

Heading for the weekend too. It's supposed to turn colder this weekend. Let's hope it gets good.


----------



## CarpCommander

Oak Tree said:


> I'm pretty close to there too. Where in Marysville are ya?


Makes 3 of us. Although I don't usually hunt around here-I have a few farms near Mechanicsburg and a few in Logan county. 

I drive 33 into Columbus daily and haven't seen anything in the fields feeding or chasing, and barely any new road kills. Sounds like it's not quite broke loose yet, and from what I've seen on stand lately I'd say thats accurate.


----------



## jowens27

Seems like this warmer weather has slowed down movement a little bit, I haven't been out since Saturday but have some time off end of this week and early next week. Rain Thursday and cold front Friday! Going to be magical!!!!! Oh and everywhere I look crops are coming down just in time!


----------



## Rford2569

By the Honda dealership


----------



## DamonZ8

I can't wait for the days when you just see a doe with a train of big bucks behind her and its high noon. Lol


----------



## fryguy519

My spot was on fire tonite. Saw 5 different bucks. 2 were chasing a doe at full tilt through the woods. 1 was a decent 8, 3 were young guys and 1 was a for sure shooter. Couldnt get a great look at him cause he was in some thick stuff but could see he had long tines and good spread. Pretty sure he was an 8 pt. Hell of an evening even thou no shots, lots of grunting, lots of chasing. Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## emmac13

I was out Sat, Sun. and Mon. The only action was Sat. It was three little bucks. They just pushed the does. I have yet to see a decent buck locked down with a hot doe. Even the does are waiting until 15 minutes left of light to get out of their beds. The moon has been bright. Hope things change this weekend.


----------



## firefighter622

Seems like bucks are just getting interest in SW Holmes County/NW Coshocton. Seeing lots of 1.5 yr olds cruising first 2-3 hours in morning and last 2 hours in evening. I think this weekend will start to see the all day activity begin.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Slow again today with the temps and wind.


----------



## richstang75

If you think you gut shot him I'd go to the closest water. Do you have water near where you shot him? Even a small amount, they will almost always try to bed down with the wound in the water. I've had it happen to me once and my son once.


Winter88 said:


> Shot a big 8 last night that I have been watching after I shot he ran 10 yards and stoped bobbed his head a few times like he was going down then started walking real slow so I shot again and missed he ran another 10 yards and started walking again so I sat for about a 30min and got down to find my arrow found it stuck in the ground with just a lite film of blood covering the hole thing so I backed out for an hour when I went back I had good blood for about 50yards and then just the small spots to nothing backed out and went back at sun up and looked till 2:00 didn't find him I'm sick about it what do you guys think about the blood on my arrow the blood on the ground wasn't real dark but it was like gel my arrow smelled like a butcher shop


----------



## kholland

I had 4 this morning, 1 small buck about 50 yards away, nose to the ground, like I wasn't even there. Went back out tonight and got blanked, but with that wind they could've been right underneath me and I wouldn't have heard them.


----------



## gogger

Headed out early in the morning. Want to be in my stand before 6:30am. Get to hunt Weds / Thurs and then have to head to Kentucky for a job. But I will be off monday and will hunt then if I haven't already got my buck.


----------



## Cartman008

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/NYSDEC/bulletins/da0e84 
This what I got from NY DEC and OHIO cwd.


----------



## Bones444

old pork said:


> I don't see this on nysdec website. Ohio is NOT listed. Where did you find this? Leaving for Ohio Thursday.
> Thanks


I didn't know that, thank you. I'll be leaving Sunday for a week (Sugar Grove) Hocking Co. I have a few buddies hunting there this week.


----------



## Bones444

Cartman008 said:


> http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/NYSDEC/bulletins/da0e84
> This what I got from NY DEC and OHIO cwd.


Thank You.


----------



## cgs1967

CWD was only found in Ohio at a deer farm. There has been no cases of CWD in Ohio in regards to wild deer.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Off for the next 3-5 days....let's see what happens, gotta say I'm not real excited about the warm weather and sighting reports but hey....it better than work.


----------



## richstang75

Hopefully that temperature drop Friday will get em moving a little more. I've seen some signs but nothing full bore yet in NW Ohio.


----------



## 04Z

Was out in Ashland County Sunday morning. It was set up to be a great morning with the cold and all the rain & wind Saturday but I saw nothing on stand. Coming out I saw a small 4 pt with his nose to the ground going nuts on a trail.

Will be out Thursday thru Sunday so we'll see what happens. Looking like some spotty rain and a bit windy but anything can happen.


----------



## Tennguy86

Heading north around jackson co to our property Friday for a week typically great this time of year. My uncle went up this week and says it's been slow so far hopefully it picks up next week.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

3 doe at 6:45...that's all for now....


----------



## nywell

I was out Sunday and saw bucks cruising and more open woods scrapes open up. Definitely heated up over this past week. Too bad I am working through the weekend this week!


----------



## irishhacker

toporshop said:


> I have been in meigs co since Saturday. Our camera activity has dropped to almost nothing since around the 25th. Sunday we were taking the buggy around checking cams and jumped a big 8 bedded down with a doe in a crp field. Monday in the same crp field we jumped them again but this time it was about 100yds down the field. This morning after not seeing anything I got down and decided to check cams on foot. I came around the back way in the buggy trail. I glasses the field and spotted a doe. I seen antlers sticking out of the crp so I get down on my hands and knees and crawl closer to get a shot when a 3 point busted me and took off. There were 3 bucks bedded with this doe. 3, small 8, large 8. We have seen almost zero cruising. Its almost like these deer have went from pre rut to lockdown. Anyone else seeing this?


This is why 
"jumped a big 8 bedded down with a doe"
"we jumped them again"
"a 3 point busted me and took off"


----------



## irishhacker

Oak Tree said:


> Coming home from college doe an extended weekend this weekend. Gonna hunt all the time. Can't wait!


Ah yes.. the college does.. Hard to come home when you have a college doe


----------



## Outback Man

Completely dead so far in Warren County...really odd. Really wanted to hunt a different stand this morning but the wind put me in the one I'm in. I've also decided that next year I'm opening up a guided trophy squirrel hunting service. Let me know if any of ya want to book any dates. As of right now it's wide open, but I'm sure spots will fill quickly. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## bigredneck61088

Summit county, two bucks fighting under me before legal light, one was a dink other had a good body unsure of the rack.... should be on trail can, and a new scrape 50 yds from stand


----------



## BigBuckBeast

bigredneck61088 said:


> Summit county, two bucks fighting under me before legal light, one was a dink other had a good body unsure of the rack.... should be on trail can, and a new scrape 50 yds from stand


What part of summit?


----------



## jhyde311

Busted 3 deer coming into the stand from the cut corn field at 6:25 this morning, had a small dink under me at 10yards. That's it so far! Good luck today guys


----------



## IClark

Northern Licking county Nov. 3 I had crazy chasing, fighting, bucks checking my scent wicks, deer everywhere but saw no breeding. I had a small 1 1/2 year old buck push about a 160 pound doe to me and I harvested her. Morning of Nov. 4 saw a couple small bucks but nothing much happened. In the evening the wind was so bad I didn't figure I would have anything come in. Around 5:00 PM a nice 8 point came in to 20 yards and I shot him. He won't score High but I'm tickled with Him I'll try to post some pics later. In 2 days I saw 30-35 deer. I would say where I'm hunting the rut will be full bore by this weekend to early next week.


----------



## kylemcdowell

I called in a big mature 10 point yesterday with a grunt call shoot him at 20 yards couldn't find my arrow or blood


----------



## kylemcdowell

The big boys are moving


----------



## tim1676

kylemcdowell said:


> I called in a big mature 10 point yesterday with a grunt call shoot him at 20 yards couldn't find my arrow or blood


Keep us posted...


----------



## dspell20

kylemcdowell said:


> I called in a big mature 10 point yesterday with a grunt call shoot him at 20 yards couldn't find my arrow or blood


Anymore details. Distance of shot, where you think you hit him Are you looking for him today?

Good Luck


----------



## Nichko

How bad is standing corn in areas messing up the rut?


----------



## kylemcdowell

I was on the ground he was broadside at 20 yards in tall grass and I seen hair fly but it was in a field and it started raining I will be looking after I get out of school today I will be look in the creeks


----------



## craa34927

Nothing so far in my area not the first deer. Ugh


----------



## Ohiohntr

4 does 1 button so far...all feeding along without a care in the world...ohhh, and 17,286 squirrels


----------



## bjohns7778

Nichko said:


> How bad is standing corn in areas messing up the rut?


There has been a whole lot of corn harvested in the last few days in my area, Miami and Shelby counties.


----------



## z7hunter11

Absolutely dead here southern Montgomery county.


----------



## IClark

Here are the pics I promised. Sorry not the best quality. 2 deer in 2 days for me. big doe on the 3rd and nice buck on the 4th. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## dspell20

Ohiohntr said:


> 4 does 1 button so far...all feeding along without a care in the world...ohhh, and 17,286 squirrels


I think Ohio has the largest Squirrel population I saw 16,553 yesterday including one for sure world record! Good Luck


----------



## bigredneck61088

9:05 little buck cruising by.... summit county


----------



## CMHawk

Nichko said:


> How bad is standing corn in areas messing up the rut?


Corn was taken off Sunday while I was in stand where I am. I'm off work Saturday through Wednesday. Hoping they get moving better than they have been. Only seeing young bucks so far in Miami Co. The big boys are still nocturnal.


----------



## craa34927

Finally a deer and a buck at that just walked in.....finally he was a weird looking 10 not a shooter


----------



## foxcat

Five does and three fawns feeding this morning. One four point by himself feeding too.


----------



## Nichko

CMHawk said:


> Corn was taken off Sunday while I was in stand where I am. I'm off work Saturday through Wednesday. Hoping they get moving better than they have been. Only seeing young bucks so far in Miami Co. The big boys are still nocturnal.


Mine is still standing. I can hear them in it just not coming out to play!


----------



## irishhacker

Nichko said:


> Mine is still standing. I can hear them in it just not coming out to play!


If it is windy.. great place to stalk a deer..


----------



## billhalljr

shot a 130 8pt moments after daylight this am. he was out scent checking. hadn't seen him on camera for a couple months. not what I was after but meat in the freezer and is our 4th Ohio buck this year so over all decent season for the family.


----------



## hdrking2003

billhalljr said:


> shot a 130 8pt moments after daylight this am. he was out scent checking. hadn't seen him on camera for a couple months. not what I was after but meat in the freezer and is our 4th Ohio buck this year so over all decent season for the family.


Real nice 8!! Congrats!!


----------



## lutzweiser

Button buck bedded down 10 yards behind me last night as I got into my stand. He stayed all night until one of the target bucks came in and kicked him out of his warm cozy bed and layed down in it. Nice 3 1/2 year old 10 point with junk all over his brow tines. Why is there not a pic of me holding his head up for everyone to admire do you ask? Because sometime during the day yesterday he lost about 10-12 inches off his rack, G2 was freshly broken off. Bright white spot where it used to be. I know it was fresh break cause I saw him in the A.M. yesterday and he still had it. But it was a good encounter. He came in at 4:30 cruising. Saw him at 85 yards walking in my direction but not right at me. Hit a few soft grunts and he came to 10-15 yards. Hope other hunters think same way as me and let him walk to. Going to be a real nice 4 year old next year.


----------



## slackster

Hunted nonstop for last 4 days and deer movement has all but stopped on the two properties i am hunting. Not sure whats going on but its getting pretty frustrating. My vacation is quickly ending. Headed back out this evening maybe cooler weather and rain might get moving. But I have seen no cruising of bucks and the younger bucks chasing so far. But that was at the end of last week. Be safe folks and good look.


----------



## garman1189

I'm going on 13 hrs between the last 3 days without seeing a single deer from stand


----------



## IN_Varmntr

Small 4 pointer chasing a doe last night across an open field. They stopped at the fencerow and had their mouths hanging open.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

billhalljr said:


> shot a 130 8pt moments after daylight this am. he was out scent checking. hadn't seen him on camera for a couple months. not what I was after but meat in the freezer and is our 4th Ohio buck this year so over all decent season for the family.


Great Buck, congratulations!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

billhalljr said:


> shot a 130 8pt moments after daylight this am. he was out scent checking. hadn't seen him on camera for a couple months. not what I was after but meat in the freezer and is our 4th Ohio buck this year so over all decent season for the family.[/QUQUOTE
> 
> Nice deer! Pretty rack!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Last two days were dead. So far today 3 smaller bucks and a doe. Pulling a all day sit before shooting the new Mathews tonight.


----------



## gogger

Let this guy walk around 8 this am.


----------



## ohiobeagler

No activity in Tuscarawas county!


----------



## gogger

Pickaway County. He almost busted me. I was needing to stretch. Thought all was clear, taking a big stretch turned my head to the right and there he was. Looking at me like what the Heck is that. I froze and he just forgot about me. 

Thought about taking him, but there will be bigger and he will be nice next year or two. As long as none of the neighbors get him.


----------



## stonefly71

southern fairfield county


----------



## Jackson01

I don't understand why the deer are acting so weird this year.Mostly nocturnal and no signs of the rut here.Im gonna hunt the next 4 days hoping to see some action.


----------



## billhalljr

thanks all. got a nice 8pt and.... 3 stitches. Note to world: Havalon knives are extremely sharp! haaa


----------



## dspell20

Jackson01 said:


> I don't understand why the deer are acting so weird this year.Mostly nocturnal and no signs of the rut here.Im gonna hunt the next 4 days hoping to see some action.


You've pick the right four days. Things should open up for you soon


----------



## M.Magis

Jackson01 said:


> I don't understand why the deer are acting so weird this year.Mostly nocturnal and no signs of the rut here.Im gonna hunt the next 4 days hoping to see some action.


It’s not “this year”, it’s every year. Go back to the 2011, 2012, 2013 Ohio threads and look for posts during the first week or so of November. Exactly the same.


----------



## Spies19

Jackson01 said:


> I don't understand why the deer are acting so weird this year.Mostly nocturnal and no signs of the rut here.Im gonna hunt the next 4 days hoping to see some action.


Let me know what you see, I'm not far from you. Spent 26 hours in the woods and no deer in the last 4 days


----------



## Oak Tree

irishhacker said:


> Ah yes.. the college does.. Hard to come home when you have a college doe


Hahaha. I meant to do*


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Everything I have read up on puts the peak rut at November 15th. So far, it appears that may end up being the case....Damn trip to Florida tomorrow will keep me out of the woods until next Monday....Grrrrr..... May sneak in a few hours tomorrow morning though....


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Just got out of the woods scouting a new area.
At 1:15 I had a 130-135 9 point walk passed me at 50 yards.
Of course I left my bow at home:-| 
Backed out and will be in there tomorrow morning.


----------



## ohiobucks

Just had a really cool looking 10pt walk past. Stayed just out of range. I had my bow in hand though, hope he decides to come back this way. Knox county.


----------



## craa34927

Are any of you guys havi g any luck calling with gru t calls and bleats just wondering.


----------



## CattleGuy

Grunted last 3x out. Nothing


----------



## kylemcdowell

craa34927 said:


> Are any of you guys havi g any luck calling with gru t calls and bleats just wondering.


Yes called in a big 10 point yesterday with them both


----------



## craa34927

Nice thats what im getn better to just wait and let them be natural i guess


----------



## jeff25

Tony Fetters said:


> Anyone been hunting around Vinton County? Any rutting activity? I'll be starting my hunt there on the 9th.


what part are you hunting


----------



## jeff25

M.Magis said:


> It’s not “this year”, it’s every year. Go back to the 2011, 2012, 2013 Ohio threads and look for posts during the first week or so of November. Exactly the same.


i have seen my only two shooters the past 2 years during the first week


----------



## Tennguy86

What's it looking like around jackson county


----------



## bjmostel

Had one of shooter bucks chase doe by me at 70 yards then grunted in another shooter to 35 yards but he wouldn't come out of the thicket. Also small bucks running does every where. 

Here are two I saw




















My dad shot this buck on the 3rd. Weve had him on cam since 2009. Figure hes 7.5 years.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Skimmed the back of a 140s 10 at 9:45 this morning.... pretty sick about it.... summit county


----------



## Jackson01

Last 3 years I've killed my buck the first week of Nobember.Hope I can keep that streak going.Maybe I just need a new hunting spot.


----------



## onlyaspike

Anyone going out tomorrow ? I start vacation tomorrow....Not sure it'll be worth it with the predicted weather coming through. Im hunting Columbiana county.


----------



## hdrking2003

onlyaspike said:


> Anyone going out tomorrow ? I start vacation tomorrow....Not sure it'll be worth it with the predicted weather coming through. Im hunting Columbiana county.


Well it is November in Ohio, and that's when the rut is in full swing soooooooooo....... ABSO-FREAKIN-LUTLEY!!!! My vaca starts Friday, and I'll be out everyday, regardless of weather.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Had a fun evening...passed on a 120-130" 10pt that I hope I don't regret, real wide but no tine length. He was kicking the crap out of a 8pt and 4pt in front of an obviously hot doe.....I turned around to see the big boy moving off slowly into the darkness. Hopefully he and I meet tomorrow!


----------



## ohiobuck74

Good luck ohiohntr


----------



## BowtechHunter65

onlyaspike said:


> Anyone going out tomorrow ? I start vacation tomorrow....Not sure it'll be worth it with the predicted weather coming through. Im hunting Columbiana county.


Absolutely. Can't kill em from the couch!


----------



## KimberTac1911

My vaction starts monday. But will have 11 straight days and ready


----------



## Burgmane

First day out today in Preble county. Saw does coming in to stand this morning and walking out this evening. Nothing during the sits. First day on the property though, gonna take some time to figure it out. I picked my kill tree out this evening though, so hopefully can get the job done in the next few days! Good luck to y'all in the morning.


----------



## napd63

Friday can't come soon enough!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Be hunting the last 4 days saw 120 inch 8 chasing does the first day and since it has slowed down just a four point and 6 doe this evening going again in the morning Monroe county ohio


----------



## TheKingofKings

This evening really picked up with small bucks and a 120ish 8pt chasing every doe in sight. Really entertaining evening on stand.


----------



## Nighttrout

Quote Originally Posted by M.Magis View Post
It’s not “this year”, it’s every year. Go back to the 2011, 2012, 2013 Ohio threads and look for posts during the first week or so of November. Exactly the same


I was thinking the same thing. We have a state wide journal. Friday is my last day of work for 15 days can't wait.


----------



## Dawhit

Saw a spike browsing and a 140 class 8pt cruising.


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County...had a small buck pop out of the bedding area around 3 and then two does came out to eat in a partially cut beanfield just after 5. Surprising my buck decoy didn't spook them and they even came within about 20 yards to check it out. Hoping for more action tomorrow.


----------



## lutzweiser

ohiobuck74 said:


> Shot this 170ish 11-3 an hour before dark grunted him to me, 25 to 30 mph winds... He never new I was there..
> View attachment 2077554


Not to steal your thunder or burst your bubble buddy. But this is what a 170 inch deer looks like. But that is a nice buck you shot! Congrats


----------



## bowparadise

yea your right there lutzweiser that deer of his is far from 170 but still a nice deer


----------



## emmac13

My uncle shot a 8pt last night. It was bothering a couple does. He said it wasn't swollen in the neck yet. He believes the best is yet to come. Tonight I saw does out of bed early to eat. They fed for an hour or more then made their way back to beds at dark. Weird. But it was clear and moon is full.


----------



## hdrking2003

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2077720
> 
> 
> Not to steal your thunder or burst your bubble buddy. But this is what a 170 inch deer looks like. But that is a nice buck you shot! Congrats


Phew, glad I didn't have to tell him. Dandy buck tho, I'd shoot him 10 outta 10 times, no question. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bwana

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2077720
> 
> 
> Not to steal your thunder or burst your bubble buddy. But this is what a 170 inch deer looks like. But that is a nice buck you shot! Congrats


x2...that buck isn't even close to 170


----------



## Quiet Dead

Saw a nice buck one Last Sunday around 2pm in Eastern Muskingum Co. He had his nose to the ground in hot pursuit. I would have taken a shot, but he never came into a shooting lane.


----------



## ohiobuck74

They are on there feet for sure. I've seen 4 shooters the last 5 days and numerous smaller bucks.


----------



## Darkvador

Tennguy86 said:


> What's it looking like around jackson county


Dead


----------



## WEEGEE

can't believe this thread this year...........all these 140-160 deer everyone sees.....sounds like we have theses behind every tree in Ohio
90% would chit down their leg to see a 160 up close,under their stand
i usually take 40 pts off everybody's estimate anyway..


----------



## gogger

Who's headed out in the rain?


----------



## CattleGuy

Had a doe come out at 430-5. Took off like a freight train - here came a 8 pt and a long tined spike grunting every other step behind her.


----------



## Jackson01

Is it just me or does that "170" look photoshopped?If it ant that is one huge 8 point.Congrats to whoever killed it.


----------



## helix33

Skunked last night. The guys trespassing and the **** hound either running deer or **** and barking every breath for an hour didn't help. Complete waste of time but getting in the stand for the first time this year was still nice.


----------



## PayneTrain

gogger said:


> Who's headed out in the rain?


I am. Luckily no showers yet though got the rain gear in case. May be an all day hunt. Young doe right under my tree when I walked in, she just looked my way and wandered off so I set up anyway. Positive attitude for my first day out!


----------



## hdrking2003

Jackson01 said:


> Is it just me or does that "170" look photoshopped?If it ant that is one huge 8 point.Congrats to whoever killed it.


Nah, that's a real 8 point, as hard to believe as it is. Killed in NE Ohio 2 years ago I believe.


----------



## lutzweiser

I'm out. Raining pretty good in Columbiana county. 2 doe so far.


----------



## gogger

Sitting in the stand. No rain here. Pretty nice morning. No deer so far.


----------



## Tanner B

Can't wait to get these next two days over with, I'm off the 8th-12th.


----------



## pannell77

I am headed out tomorrow morning - tuesday, public land in delaware county. First time out on public land so we will see how it goes. Saw 3 doe last night running through the county owned greenspace behind my house.


----------



## lutzweiser

Starting to come down harder now. Had a doe walk right up on me. Never even heard her coming


----------



## Ohiohntr

Same button buck and 4 does as yesterday morning just came through...this time they were being chased by a house dog.


----------



## WEEGEE

saw bucks running everywhere this morning,in the lite rain!
hardin co....no monsters just chucky bucks.


----------



## gogger

I think the rain is coming. Getting dark and the wind is picking up.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Jackson01 said:


> Is it just me or does that "170" look photoshopped?If it ant that is one huge 8 point.Congrats to whoever killed it.


It is a 9 point it has one extra 7" time on the right side. He is very nice.
It was pouring down the rain in that picture in the creek bed where i found him.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Just grunted in about a 125" 8 point. In Jackson county. Deer were chasing and grunting below my stand when I walked in. Maybe tomorrow with the cooler weather they will cut loose.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Spike buck cruising at 730.... no rain yet northern summit county, its coming tho!


----------



## Outback Man

Dead here in Warren County. Had a small buck chase a doe thru a couple times around 7am but that's been it.


----------



## ohiobuck74

They're starting good luck everyone


----------



## WEEGEE

pulled in the driveway...1 doe out in the front yard and an 8 pt buck in the backyard...........it's on 'BIG TIME"


----------



## Bwana

ohiobuck74 said:


> It is a 9 point it has one extra 7" time on the right side. He is very nice.
> It was pouring down the rain in that picture in the creek bed where i found him.


He's an absolute stud, I wasn't aware you shot him...congrats


----------



## ohiobuck74

Bwana said:


> He's an absolute stud, I wasn't aware you shot him...congrats


Yes the biggest I've ever had the opportunity to draw back on.

Thanks


----------



## garrettstump

Seen 1 deer the last 2 week and that was yesterday. Small buck with velvet on. Ashtabula county


----------



## Nichko

Standing corn is kicking my ass!


----------



## garrettstump

I have no a.g food even close to us this year. No one planted because we all lost money due to weather the last 3 yrs not being able to harvest in time. This sucks


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm out, last 4 days have been great. Got to watch a big mature buck breed a doe on 4th but have not had a shot at the shooters. Hoping for some mid-day action with the full moon. Just saw a buck out cruising at 9am.


----------



## gcab

Was going to hunt Ohio this year for first time in quite a few. Don't have much time and was going to go today but looks like just rain for the day. I know they move in it but I've never seen much in the rain myself and it's just miserable. Looks like Sunday would be decent though


----------



## lutzweiser

Rain has stopped for now. Another doe just came by. A little jumpy but she was alone


----------



## garrettstump

You guys don't understand how jealous I am of all these people in Ohio getting big bucks, small bucks, doe I don't care I just want to see something other than a squirrel I would even shoot a turkey I have never had a year as bad as this I usually take 2 or 3 deer out of these same woods every year


----------



## garrettstump

I actually just got home from not seeing anything all morning I'm about burnt out of seeing nothing for the last two and a half weeks


----------



## lutzweiser

Dark clouds are starting to roll back in. Wearing field and stream hydroproof ultra jacket and pants and I'm staying nice and dry. Not bad rain gear for $130.


----------



## lutzweiser

Big 10 just came by at about 65 yards. 19-20 wide and big body. Not much length on his tines but a definite shooter


----------



## Nichko

garrettstump said:


> I actually just got home from not seeing anything all morning I'm about burnt out of seeing nothing for the last two and a half weeks


Join me buddy! Been rough! Shot a doe early season been sitting ever since and only seen 1 other deer.


----------



## lungpuncher1

Just had a lone doe come in with a 1.5yo buck following her and watching her every move. Rain just stopped. Jackson county


----------



## CMHawk

lutzweiser said:


> Big 10 just came by at about 65 yards. 19-20 wide and big body. Not much length on his tines but a definite shooter


Keep us posted!


----------



## TheKingofKings

Couple does browsed around this morning and the showers have been on and off...kinda expected a good day with the weather but not much. Another all day sit ...


----------



## garrettstump

Nichko said:


> Join me buddy! Been rough! Shot a doe early season been sitting ever since and only seen 1 other deer.


You ain't kiddin I'm right there with you, this really stinks I'm half tempted to start shooting squirrels but I don't want to ruin my beautiful arrows[emoji4]


----------



## Nichko

garrettstump said:


> You ain't kiddin I'm right there with you, this really stinks I'm half tempted to start shooting squirrels but I don't want to ruin my beautiful arrows[emoji4]


It's rough. I have a 16 year old son I'm more worried about and he's been skunked! Standing corn is killing us!!


----------



## lutzweiser

CMHawk said:


> Keep us posted!



Never got closer than 65 yards


----------



## garrettstump

Oh that really stinks. 16 years old at that point in time you're the most eager to give a good lung surgery to a deer. You're right you do need to get that boy on to a deer we need more hunters it's a tradition that seems to be fading


----------



## brushdog

I will be joining you guys tomorrow afternoon thru Wednesday, or tagged out, which ever comes first!! Looks like we planned this just about right! Good luck everyone


----------



## cgs1967

Saw 7 does this morning and a basket rack. It was dead yesterday but hopefully they will move soon.


----------



## garrettstump

sounds to me you did plan correct. i took 3 weeks off and have been skunked the last 2 weeks i go back to work on the 12th. hopefully i get a deer or that vacation time was wasted.lol...good luck! if your going southern ohio they always have more deer im in the furthest northeast point of ohio. 15 minutes and im in pennsyltucky


----------



## Tennguy86

What's everyone seeing has it picked up yet


----------



## garrettstump

Just read back a couple of post I guess it kind of depends on where you are but I haven't seen anything but oversized squirrels


----------



## hdrking2003

Tennguy86 said:


> What's everyone seeing has it picked up yet


Just read through the posts, lol


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Heading up Sunday morning will be there till the 15th hopefully we will hit it just right


----------



## Tennguy86

That's what I'm hearing from my uncle who has been in the woods this week I leave tomorrow so maybe next we I'll hit it.


----------



## Rford2569

I'm headed out to Marysville, OH for an evening hunt. The rain is supposed to break just before dark but will still be 15-20 mph winds. Anyone else headed out?


----------



## Ohiohntr

I'm sitting in the truck waiting for the wind/rain to stop...seen 7 does and a button so far, the last two does came through around 11:30 without a care in the world.

Hoping for a good night as the rain will be through within the hour and temps are dropping quick...wind is perfect for my stand...the 10pt will probably not get a free pass tonight because I am cold, wet, and tired of sitting still:smile:


----------



## Professional

garrett: I tagged a mature 8 point in Ashtabula County 11/2 (Windsor). Not a trophy, but a nice buck. He was chasing does in a ravine next to my house for 2 days. Lots of activity in my area last week. Not seeing anything this week because of the weather/warmer temps. 
FYI: Seeing a lot more coyotes, less deer this year too.


----------



## garrettstump

Professional said:


> garrett: I tagged a mature 8 point in Ashtabula County 11/2 (Windsor). Not a trophy, but a nice buck. He was chasing does in a ravine next to my house for 2 days. Lots of activity in my area last week. Not seeing anything this week because of the weather/warmer temps.
> FYI: Seeing a lot more coyotes, less deer this year too.


i did forget to add that i have been hearing coyotes every night and ive got to start finding and killing them


----------



## lutzweiser

And the thunder rolls


----------



## garrettstump

lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Looks like a lot of rain is headed my way. Hearing some thunder to. Headed in to fill my belly then back out for evening if rain isn't to heavy


----------



## garrettstump

lutzweiser said:


> Looks like a lot of rain is headed my way. Hearing some thunder to. Headed in to fill my belly then back out for evening if rain isn't to heavy


 I will see you out in the woods later then, hopefully will have some action and be able to capitalize. for all of us ohions having a really tough year not seeing anything.


----------



## gogger

heading back out. Hopefully the rain stays north....


----------



## garrettstump

gogger said:


> heading back out. Hopefully the rain stays north....


No I'm north so I hope it stays wherever you are


----------



## lutzweiser

This guy is standing over a doe in the archery range at the lake I live on. Gated community and can't hunt there.


----------



## Jackson01

Headed for Highland County.Hope the wind dies down alittle.


----------



## jmpirri

New to the forum, it's been pretty interesting to read through the posts and try to get a handle on what's happening out there, it seems like it's pretty spotty thus far. I can't complain though because I've yet to experience good rut action, but this year is looking good for me. I live in Summit county, but hunt in Portage and Jefferson. Headed to my spot in Jefferson for the day Sunday. Sat at my Portage county spot this morning til 12, seen 3 bucks. A mature, nice 6 pt at about 9, then a basket 5-6 around 1045. The big 6 seemed to have a motive, trotted through rather quickly, nosing the ground here and there, and stopped to check what seemed to be a leaf covered scrape. The basket just was on a stroll today, but I seen him this past Saturday and he was for sure checking for doe sign at the time. Both just barely out of my shooting range at about 40-50 yds. Then another nice, mature 6-7 pt came through off to my right, I heard him before I seen him, and when I turned my head he was looking right at me. So he back stepped a few paces, turned, threw me a white flag and bounded off. He would've been right underneath me at a good shooting range had he not busted me. Seems like they're on the hoof during daylight hours though.


----------



## jamesbalog

had two buddies connect last night, both younger bucks in the 120in range. i rough scored one of them at 115 with about 7 inches of his left g2 broken off. ill be out tomorrow through sunday


----------



## mac5598

I've been off work for a few weeks and have spent a lot of time in the woods and just driving around to see what's moving. I've seen some decent bucks checking scrapes here and there but no real rutting activity until 30 minutes ago. I went for a quick ride and in a 10 mile journey I seen 13 doe and 7 mature bucks either out in open fields chasing or standing in small strips off woods along field edges. ITS ON fellas!!!! Tomorrow will be real good in my area. Can't wait!!!


----------



## gcab

Amazing that every buck talked about has been 120 and 140", with some 160-170 sprinkled in.... And everyones talkkng about it's just the little ones walking. Although does explain why the "score this buck" threads that pop up are hugely overestimated.


----------



## wasp

Skunked this morning in southern Ohio, and fewer trail cam pics the last 2 days also compared to previously.


----------



## mac5598

It's just a gestimate. No one truly knows until they are on the ground. Plus the average 8-10 point is gonna appear to be in the 120-140 range and those are the bucks that one typically can get their eyes on.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Pretty boring afternoon...I'm soaked and the wind just shifted, should have gone home at lunch, stayed there, and got some rest for tomorrow!!! Gonna stick it out but not optimistic at all.


----------



## DamonZ8

Ohiohntr said:


> Pretty boring afternoon...I'm soaked and the wind just shifted, should have gone home at lunch, stayed there, and got some rest for tomorrow!!! Gonna stick it out but not optimistic at all.


I felt exactly like that on Nov. 10th last season. I had passed on a buck a few days before and it was super windy, cold, and sprinkling. I was in a blind and was thinking I should've just killed that buck. Then 20 minutes later my biggest buck to date comes in dogging a doe.


----------



## garrettstump

Just seen 2 small bucks walkin around doin nothing. Thats 3 deer in 2 weeks


----------



## jowens27

I'm officially off for the next 4 days straight! Heading out to my spot in licking county been 2 weeks since I last hunted it! Letting it rest for the pounding I'm going to put on it this extended weekend. Cold and rainy now will clear skies and cold tomorrow. Got my secret weapon in the mail yesterday! Super excited it's going to blow up this weekend boys get in the stand early and sit all day!


----------



## garrettstump

jowens27 said:


> I'm officially off for the next 4 days straight! Heading out to my spot in licking county been 2 weeks since I last hunted it! Letting it rest for the pounding I'm going to put on it this extended weekend. Cold and rainy now will clear skies and cold tomorrow. Got my secret weapon in the mail yesterday! Super excited it's going to blow up this weekend boys get in the stand early and sit all day!


Whats the secret weapon!!!!!!


----------



## jowens27

Timber valley deer scent


----------



## PayneTrain

Wind is going in and out, only got rained on twice for a few minutes since 2:00. Other than bumping a doe on the way to my first tree planned (facepalm)...haven't seen a thing.


----------



## jowens27

Had this guy show up right after using their buck come and 4 ply


----------



## Justin1983

Timber Valley fresh scent is the secret weapon! I used it last year with great success. I ordered it for this year also. Fortunately and unfortunately I tagged out October 19th on a 150's 11 point. They don't start shipping out the estrus until October 30th.


----------



## jowens27

Justin1983 said:


> Timber Valley fresh scent is the secret weapon! I used it last year with great success. I ordered it for this year also. Fortunately and unfortunately I tagged out October 19th on a 150's 11 point. They don't start shipping out the estrus until October 30th.


Shhhhh keep quiet! Before everyone starts buying It and it sells out too fast


----------



## garrettstump

jowens27 said:


> Shhhhh keep quiet! Before everyone starts buying It and it sells out too fast


Lol


----------



## dspell20

garrettstump said:


> Just seen 2 small bucks walkin around doin nothing. Thats 3 deer in 2 weeks


looks like things are heating up for you!


----------



## garrettstump

Finally about time !


----------



## PayneTrain

Nothing like getting skunked after an all day sit and coming out to a xbow hunter who went in the woods for all of 2hrs telling me he's got a doe on the ground.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Rained out at 2pm....back tomorrow....trigger finger is no longer itching but actually twitching.


----------



## jhauser

head for my family farm in Geuaga county in the am


----------



## Bwana

PayneTrain said:


> Nothing like getting skunked after an all day sit and coming out to a xbow hunter who went in the woods for all of 2hrs telling me he's got a doe on the ground.


He probably saw your avatar, and shot it in the guts.


----------



## Jackson01

Seen NADA deer tonight.


----------



## z7master167

Drove by my hunting spot this eve and wouldnt u know it, theres a 130" 8pt standing by the fence where i go in the woods smh


----------



## BowtechHunter65

21 deer tonight. 11 in the front yard not 50 yards from the house. 10 does and a dink buck.  The dink circled the buck deer archery target and tried to act all bad azz. Wife saw all them plus 3 in the backyard. 200 yards from the house in the woods I saw 2 small bucks twice and 2 does and a fawn. Walking out I had two more in our food plot. No shooters as of yet but we have them on camera at night occasionally.


----------



## Rford2569

Saw 3 doe and one nice 8 pointer chasing in Maryville. Grunted him into 50 yds but there wasn't enough light to shoot.


----------



## gogger

Didn't see anything all morning, went back out took care of a few things and then sat the afternoon without seeing anything on our property. Saw a big guy walking in the neighbors CRP. He looked big through the binoculars. But was about 3/8 of a mile away and couldn't really tell much about him.


----------



## Winter88

I hope these pic post. Just to add to the guys seeing and passing 120s and 130s both of these bucks are 130s no one would pass them don't let them fool ya!


----------



## baseknox

Man, everything went completely dead for me the last week. Been spending roughly 30 hours a week the last two weeks in the woods. Been on vacation, go back Wednesday. Last week had great movement... Seen my target buck named "pig" twice last week. SmArt, he's only traveling into the wind. If he gets to traveling with the wind... He is in a hurry. Since my 12 year old got her 8 pt on Sunday morning.... Notta. No chasing, no new scrapes or rubs, no doe in sight, just young bucks cruzing around here and there. Real small guys. Can't believe how everything just "stopped". Any one else expiriencing the same? I'm in Seneca county...


----------



## Bwana

Winter88 said:


> View attachment 2078333
> View attachment 2078335
> 
> I hope these pic post. Just to add to the guys seeing and passing 120s and 130s both of these bucks are 130s *no one would pass them don't let them fool ya!*


Nice bucks, but I've passed a lot bigger this year...so have many others here.


----------



## baseknox

Winter88 said:


> View attachment 2078333
> View attachment 2078335
> 
> I hope these pic post. Just to add to the guys seeing and passing 120s and 130s both of these bucks are 130s no one would pass them don't let them fool ya!


I'll pass on a 130 ish all day bub. I've got multiple bucks in range of 150 to 170 running around out on my property. 2 of which are on my wall already. Buck management is they key to having those big boys around. Let the 130 go... He will be 150 next year. I'll take out a doe for the freezer, and let my medium boys get to be "pigs". That's just my personal opinion though, not everyone can manage property like me... I'm thankfull to be fortunate enough to do so. Good bucks though never the less! Good luck fellow archer!


----------



## Bwana

baseknox said:


> I'll pass on a 130 ish all day bub. I've got multiple bucks in range of 150 to 170 running around out on my property. 2 of which are on my wall already. Buck management is they key to having those big boys around. Let the 130 go... He will be 150 next year. I'll take out a doe for the freezer, and let my medium boys get to be "pigs". That's just my personal opinion though, not everyone can manage property like me... I'm thankfull to be fortunate enough to do so. Good bucks though never the less! Good luck fellow archer!


x2 on that...some guys see a 130 and it's the biggest deer they've ever seen. If it makes you happy shoot it, I'll let it grow 2 more years.


----------



## mathews_rage

baseknox said:


> I'll pass on a 130 ish all day bub. I've got multiple bucks in range of 150 to 170 running around out on my property. 2 of which are on my wall already. Buck management is they key to having those big boys around. Let the 130 go... He will be 150 next year. I'll take out a doe for the freezer, and let my medium boys get to be "pigs". That's just my personal opinion though, not everyone can manage property like me... I'm thankfull to be fortunate enough to do so. Good bucks though never the less! Good luck fellow archer!


x2, yep nice deer and congrats. I have passed a 130 or shy bigger this fall already, thats how to grow them big.


----------



## baseknox

Been frustrating the last week, but ya know what? It's better than work... And there's just something about getting to a spot, climbing up a tree, watching the woods come alive,... And just being surrounded by nothing but pure nature! Puts my mind at total ease!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

baseknox said:


> Been frustrating the last week, but ya know what? It's better than work... And there's just something about getting to a spot, climbing up a tree, watching the woods come alive,... And just being surrounded by nothing but pure nature! Puts my mind at total ease!


amen brother!


----------



## baseknox

mathews_rage said:


> x2, yep nice deer and congrats. I have passed a 130 or shy bigger this fall already, thats how to grow them big.


There's just something about hunting the "pigs". Especially when you got em in camera... Then see them in person... Then the 130 ish bucks that come around... I just mess with! Toss an acorn at em... Watch em try to figure out where it came from! You can learn a lot from them while messing with em too!


----------



## mathews_rage

baseknox said:


> Been frustrating the last week, but ya know what? It's better than work... And there's just something about getting to a spot, climbing up a tree, watching the woods come alive,... And just being surrounded by nothing but pure nature! Puts my mind at total ease!


Definitely, it's great to see the woods come alive and just as great walking out of the woods in the evening with moon light. The woods get a real calming feeling and your mind reflects on how thankful you are on all the little things you witnessed. I could never get tired of it and to be able to do all over the next day.


----------



## mathews_rage

baseknox said:


> There's just something about hunting the "pigs". Especially when you got em in camera... Then see them in person... Then the 130 ish bucks that come around... I just mess with! Toss an acorn at em... Watch em try to figure out where it came from! You can learn a lot from them while messing with em too!


Yeah they make great practice on when to move to get the bow and when to draw too. I always learn something on every hunt. It's funny watching them try to get in on some of the doe action from those big boys too.


----------



## lutzweiser

It doesn't take skill to pass on a 130 inch deer. It takes will power, knowledge and disieplin to let a 130 walk. If it's a 3 year old 130 and you remove it from the heard all you are doing is weakening your heard. Let that 3 year old 130 with good genitics pound some doe vag and keep his good bloodline going. Now if it's a 5 year old 130 he needs to be removed. It's called deer management. The idea is to take mature deer. I learned this first hand the hard way. I shot a 145 4/8 10 point that was only 3 1/2 years old. Had I let him walk for another year or 2 he is pushing 170-180 inches, plus letting him breed and spread his genitics for 2 more years. Hunters need to spend a little more time learning age of deer instead of just antler size. Just my 2 cents


----------



## mathews_rage

I just started noticing that does are moving closer towards their winter patterns with this last cold front(polar vortex). May just be me but I saw some does a little out of place of their fall/breeding locations and start to look for food harder.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Had one doe come in milling under my stand and seen a buck chasing a doe in a picked corn field but they didn't get close enough to tell what he was....should went home and got some rest, oh well...back at it tomorrow.

Yes, something very addicting about watching the woods wake up and then go back to sleep.


----------



## Outback Man

Had a small forky chase a doe this morning grunting the whole way. She ran by my stand doing the zig zag run with her tail up the whole time. He stopped right across from me and looked towards where she ran and about a minute later she ran back by and passed him and then he followed. Thought for sure that meant I was in for a good day cause that was at 7am...didn't see another thing all morning. Evening sit saw two small bucks cruise into the main bedding area, but then computer alone a little while later. At six one of my really nice up and comers (2.5 yr old 8 pt.) crossed a cut beanfield and went into the main bedding area and then that was it for the day. Hoping things pick up some tomorrow. Warren County


----------



## Burgmane

7 hours on stand in rain and windy conditions in Preble county and didn't see a thing. Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## craa34927

I am not seeing any chasing at all. Had two does alone today this morning walking around with no worry. Saw a nice sized 6 ptr after that just cruising. Hoping this weekend sets them off and the big boys are on the move. Camera has been pretty much useless as well. Wish i could hide like a mature whitetail from my wife lol......lol


----------



## Darkvador

baseknox said:


> Man, everything went completely dead for me the last week. Been spending roughly 30 hours a week the last two weeks in the woods. Been on vacation, go back Wednesday. Last week had great movement... Seen my target buck named "pig" twice last week. SmArt, he's only traveling into the wind. If he gets to traveling with the wind... He is in a hurry. Since my 12 year old got her 8 pt on Sunday morning.... Notta. No chasing, no new scrapes or rubs, no doe in sight, just young bucks cruzing around here and there. Real small guys. Can't believe how everything just "stopped". Any one else expiriencing the same? I'm in Seneca county...


Yep, experience it every year unless you have a bunch of doe and surrounding properties have none. Its just part of the rut. Now the only way to have action every day is if you are fortunate enough to be sitting on a hot doe every day.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Cold weather this weekend gonna be good get in the woods..... Even though that doesn't need to be said lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Been in a stand for the last 14 days, averaging 8+ hours a day. I'm getting burnt out and vacation is almost over. Think I'll sleep in today. Anyone else feeling the same way. 

But someone post some movement, maybe that will get me motivated


----------



## CattleGuy

Cold. Wet. And saw 1 Cardinal yesterday Hope today is better - doing some spot and stalk in around corn w wind


----------



## z7master167

Weathermen said partly sunny 5-10mph winds
mother nature said rain and 25 mph winds, this sucks


----------



## OhioXbow

Just got back to the farm yesterday. My son did mange to shot one of our target bucks BBB Big Brow Buck yesterday morning. He has 11 inch brows. I tried to add a pic, but the cell service here just kept spinning and spinning. Other than that buck I saw a couple small bucks and a bunch of does. Kind of slow, but it could of had something to do with a guy from a neighboring property coming in and climbing a tree right on the property line. Clunk cluck clunk. Then he proceeded to grunt and rattle half the morning. After my son called me to tell me he got a buck I climbed the ridge and this guy acts like he doesn't see me, I say how you doing bud and he starts to talk. Turned out he was from Vermont, down here for a 2 week vacation. He was on my back ridge stand placed to shot on my side of the fence line. Stuff like this rubs me the wrong way, just back off the property line a little! It's been a trend in recent years, but my place is now surrounded by out of state guys. I have North Carolina to the east, Tennessee to the West, and now it appears I have Vermont to the North.


----------



## Oak Tree

Damn wind. Tonight looks great though


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Only thing moving is me back and forth in the tree


----------



## OhioXbow

My 14 year olds buck from yesterday. The date on the trail cam is obviously wrong. I've got a small 7 and a half rack that would be an 8 along with two does in my food plot this morning.


----------



## emmac13

Gr8 buck. Congrats.


----------



## patmc81

Rain snow mix in ne ohio. Haven't seen anything move yet


----------



## mathews_rage

Only birds moving this morning...full moon is my guess. Mid-day should be good today. I think those first does does are in heat and this Sunday should be when things ramp up.


----------



## jeff25

Saw 2 small bucks on my way to school. Good luck to all those who are out


----------



## 07commander

7 does, no bucks. The way it's been all season.


----------



## WEEGEE

on my drive around this morning,i saw nothing......take that back,one little doe in the corn


----------



## Ohiohntr

Nothing here in Crawford cty either..my plan is to set till 10 then grab an early 1hr lunch and sit 11-dark.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Giant 6 point this morning. His G2's are at least 10 inches long. Very short brows and his main beams are big and long as well. He went through our backyard cruising at 0730. Does everywhere. I think it's just starting to get going in my area.


----------



## shimmon83

Burgmane said:


> 7 hours on stand in rain and windy conditions in Preble county and didn't see a thing. Hope tomorrow is better.


i'll be out tomorrow in Preble county, keeping my fingers crossed! funny thing is, some family friends from Preble county moved to Lakeland, fl a few years ago... small world

good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## prohunter7mv

Young 8 cruising this morning. Pulled card on way in. A ton of nocturnal movement. Hoping for a mid day kick. Sitting all day


----------



## billhalljr

Checked cam licking, drove all way to franklin...only saw 1 doe/fawn entire drive. Takin wounded vet in wheelchair tonight on firt ever deer hunt..im just prayn we see deer for him


----------



## Tennguy86

Early activity a small 8 and spike pushing does at day break


----------



## Outback Man

Had two lone bucks work thru just after first light and then a group of three does came in an hour later. Been dead ever since with the exception of one yote that didn't offer any shots.-Warren County


----------



## Jackson01

OhioXBow tell your boy congrats on the nice buck.
Winter88 I'm with you.Ill shoot a 130 class buck every year and be proud.Of course Id like to kill a 150 every year but I don't have the time or the land to do that.Goodluck to all hunting today.Gotta go into work today.Ill be back in the stand in the morning.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Stayed in bed for the sunrise I got wet enough last night set my xop on the edge of a pine Ridge still very windy bumped 2 deer in the Pines on the way here. 

I did find 2 fresh scrapes up here 

Mostly set this stand to hunt tomorrow when the wind dies down. Headed in around 1 to move to the lowest thickest spot on the property for tonight


----------



## Darkvador

In stand today with just a video camera. Two doe at 8:20 just doing their normal routine. It would be a perfect morning but this wind is annoying.


----------



## Offf2000

Meigs county the wind sucks. Called in a 4p he made a scrape and kept moving at 9. 2 does early quite since


----------



## tim1676

billhalljr said:


> Checked cam licking, drove all way to franklin...only saw 1 doe/fawn entire drive. Takin wounded vet in wheelchair tonight on firt ever deer hunt..im just prayn we see deer for him


Good Luck...I hope you guys get a shot


----------



## goldtip22

Wind isn't bad in NW Ohio. Saw a big 10 this morning heading back to his bed. Stumbled across a spot with close to 30 rubs...some on trees 4 inches wide. Same area is dropping tons of white oak acorns so I'll be repositioning for a long sit. Getting something to eat and then sitting from 11 till dark.


----------



## helix33

OhioXbow said:


> My 14 year olds buck from yesterday. The date on the trail cam is obviously wrong. I've got a small 7 and a half rack that would be an 8 along with two does in my food plot this morning.


Congrats to your son, great buck!


----------



## newohio

Congrats to your son , OhioXBow. 
Saw a nice buck cruising through my neighbors woodlot at 9am, nose down not responding to my calls. Gonna warm up ,grab some coffee and head back out. This is in Portage county by the way.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Back in the stand...headed to town to get some cover scent and food, wind is not great for this stand but no other options at this point.

Eventful lunch...seen a big buck chasing on my way back from town...rushed around getting dressed at the truck, half way to the stand I realize I don't have release. Backtrack across a 75ac picked cornfield looking for a black Carter Insatiable...get to truck...search high and low...drive back to where I parked this morning...search all over...still can't find it....drive back so that at least I can video and search online for a new release....step out of truck and look down to see my release smashed into the mud.

At least I found it and the hunt is not a total loss:sad:...good news, I have plenty of time to clean it up.


----------



## garrettstump

Ohiohntr said:


> Back in the stand...headed to town to get some cover scent and food, wind is not great for this stand but no other options at this point.
> 
> Eventful lunch...seen a big buck chasing on my way back from town...rushed around getting dressed at the truck, half way to the stand I realize I don't have release. Backtrack across a 75ac picked cornfield looking for a black Carter Insatiable...get to truck...search high and low...drive back to where I parked this morning...search all over...still can't find it....drive back so that at least I can video and search online for a new release....step out of truck and look down to see my release smashed into the mud.
> 
> At least I found it and the hunt is not a total loss:sad:...good news, I have plenty of time to clean it up.


That sounds like me in all different types of scenarios the last two weeks


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ohiohntr said:


> Back in the stand...headed to town to get some cover scent and food, wind is not great for this stand but no other options at this point.
> 
> Eventful lunch...seen a big buck chasing on my way back from town...rushed around getting dressed at the truck, half way to the stand I realize I don't have release. Backtrack across a 75ac picked cornfield looking for a black Carter Insatiable...get to truck...search high and low...drive back to where I parked this morning...search all over...still can't find it....drive back so that at least I can video and search online for a new release....step out of truck and look down to see my release smashed into the mud.
> 
> At least I found it and the hunt is not a total loss:sad:...good news, I have plenty of time to clean it up.


Glad you found it! Now get the biggun...


----------



## barnesville4

Ohiohntr said:


> Back in the stand...headed to town to get some cover scent and food, wind is not great for this stand but no other options at this point.
> 
> Eventful lunch...seen a big buck chasing on my way back from town...rushed around getting dressed at the truck, half way to the stand I realize I don't have release. Backtrack across a 75ac picked cornfield looking for a black Carter Insatiable...get to truck...search high and low...drive back to where I parked this morning...search all over...still can't find it....drive back so that at least I can video and search online for a new release....step out of truck and look down to see my release smashed into the mud.
> 
> At least I found it and the hunt is not a total loss:sad:...good news, I have plenty of time to clean it up.


This is too funny I did the exact same thing 2 weeks ago and mine was a red insatiable haha


----------



## TrashCan

Ohiohntr said:


> Nothing here in Crawford cty either..my plan is to set till 10 then grab an early 1hr lunch and sit 11-dark.



You in northern or southern crawford county?Im about 1 mile north of the marion/crawford line


----------



## Ohiohntr

TrashCan said:


> You in northern or southern crawford county?Im about 1 mile north of the marion/crawford line


Southwest I guess...just North of Oceola


----------



## HOYTDKP

Saw 3 bucks so far. 2 were between 12 and 1 pm


----------



## fryguy519

3 bucks here too. 1 shooter. Between 10:30 and noon.


----------



## garrettstump

Nothing here from 5:20 till now


----------



## CattleGuy

Shot low on a 10 pt. Watched him walked away. That was at 10 AM. Moved to other side wood line On ground now see if he comes back


----------



## jmpirri

newohio said:


> ... nose down not responding to my calls. Gonna warm up ,grab some coffee and head back out. This is in Portage county by the way.


Where about in Portage co?

I've been hunting deer since I was a kid, but just recently picked up bow hunting a few years back. I have used a call to try and grab the attention of a buck who had just passed me by a couple times over the past week, and nothing, they didn't care about it. Doe bleat, grunts, neither one. Anyone have some insight on the why's and ways to be more successful with calls? Seems that quite a few people get it to work, but not me, not this season, or in past seasons.


----------



## mathews_rage

Saw a buck a little after 10, young 2.5yr old out seeking


----------



## DamonZ8

Saw 2 bucks walking in this morning around 7(was running late), one was a giant the other was decent. They both had their noses to the ground. I couldn't get a shot. 2 or 3 more steps in another direction he would've met a Killzone since I was at full draw. Saw another buck cruising around 10 and a big flock of hens around 11. All quiet now, even the wind is calming down. Lake county.


----------



## foxcat

Deer were pretty skittish this morning with the high winds. Saw one doe and one buck going back to their bedrooms at around 7AM, walking pretty fast. Winds started to calm down, around 8 heard some grunting. 8:30, a doe came busting into the clearing, panting. Nice 8 pt followed her but I couldn't get him to stop. First real rut activity I've seen this year. Smaller 8 followed their trail about 9:00, grunting the whole way. I took him, since my vaca is about over and I needed to get some steaks in the freezer (and I didn't get any last year because I kept waiting for the big one). Probably go back out after a doe on Sunday or Monday. Good luck everyone, they are really starting to move! No movement at all yesterday, and then moving like crazy today. Northern Fairfield County.


----------



## patmc81

garrettstump said:


> Nothing here from 5:20 till now


Nothing but does here in pierpont


----------



## lutzweiser

All quite so far. Back in the stand where I had an encounter with a nice 10 point yesterday afternoon


----------



## garrettstump

Moved a little yesterday but just 3 bucks not showing rutting activity and today has been Boring and lonely


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> Nothing but does here in pierpont


That stinks did ya get snowed on this morning i did in kingsville


----------



## patmc81

Sure did! Covered the ground


----------



## garrettstump

Lol that sucked thank goodness for wool


----------



## garrettstump

Cant wait to go home and eat real food not granola bars and twinkies...lol


----------



## Professional

Should be a nice calm/cold evening for you Pierpont/Kingsville hunters. Good luck. Tomorrow not looking good weather wise.


----------



## garrettstump

Its cold thats for sure..lol


----------



## patmc81

Just had a small 6 noise to the ground come past me


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> Just had a small 6 noise to the ground come past me


Nice


----------



## garrettstump

Hope they start moving here


----------



## jamesbalog

Been in the stand since about 1 nothing so far. Wind is starting to die down in lorain county


----------



## patmc81

Professional said:


> Should be a nice calm/cold evening for you Pierpont/Kingsville hunters. Good luck. Tomorrow not looking good weather wise.


What 30 mph wind and rain that Will probably just be snow lol. Normal for out here


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> What 30 mph wind and rain that Will probably just be snow lol. Normal for out here


Sure is normal i dont see anything being calm. darn lake effect. I hate this place for hunting...never good or bad weather just totally unpredictable


----------



## craa34927

Small doe eating alone here in morrow not seeing much rut activity while in tree. Saw a dink on a trail of a doe wile sitting in truck. Thats the only chasing i have seen all week


----------



## gcab

garrettstump said:


> Its cold thats for sure..lol


Any big ones that way this year? Used to hunt around pierpont years ago and seemed like always a 200" somewhere people were chasing. I kkow they got one that way last year but people I know still hunt up there haven't seen anything real big yet.


----------



## garrettstump

I know of someone whos chasing a big one but its been seen in the field chasing does but not while there at work...


----------



## garrettstump

Small buck down!


----------



## Ohiohntr

garrettstump said:


> Small buck down!


Yahoo!!!....congrats


----------



## mathews_rage

Sweet nicely done Garrett


----------



## hdrking2003

4 does n a button came through @ 19 yards bout 30 mins ago, then 10 mins later a decent 11 followed the same trail, scent checking the whole way through. He'll be a good one for next year fo sho. Only deer I've seen in the stand and I've been here since 7:30 this morn. Long, cold day to say the least.


----------



## z7hunter11

Man I wish I was where some of you are. This will be my 6th sit in a row with no deer sightings. Had 3 shooters on camera all the way up to november. Nothing now. I'm clueless at this point.


----------



## Burgmane

Day 3 of getting skunked in Preble co. Seen 3 does and a scrub buck Wednesday getting in/out of stand, otherwise nothing during sits. Hope that changes in the next hour.

Did see 3 combines working driving to the farm and hear one working behind me. Thank the Lord some of this corn is coming down.


----------



## woodslife

hdrking2003 said:


> 4 does n a button came through @ 19 yards bout 30 mins ago, then 10 mins later a decent 11 followed the same trail, scent checking the whole way through. He'll be a good one for next year fo sho. Only deer I've seen in the stand and I've been here since 7:30 this morn. Long, cold day to say the least.


I would take that long cold day sit over my long warm day sitting at my desk...


----------



## jamesbalog

Still nothing here in lorain county. Wind is pretty much gone now. Hoping for a nice last hour of light


----------



## gogger

Seems like activity is picking up. I am in Kentucky on a job. Won't get back to a stand until Monday. My daughter is going to be sitting in my stand though. Won't feel too bad if she gets one of the bucks we are after. She is itchy though and will probably shoot one of the ones I let walk.


----------



## garrettstump




----------



## LJOHNS

Very windy and cold today - saw zero deer. Another guy took a nice one off the lease this morning though. Didn't get a chance to talk to him but saw it on the back of his truck. Try again the next two days!


----------



## Jackson01

Just got a call.Shooter bucks are running all over the farm I'm hunting.I have got to get in the stand ASAP!


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox Co - 9 mile drive into town tonight right at prime time, saw 5 different bucks, 2 of which were very nice. Several does as well out in the fields. Better get in your stands the next handful of days!


----------



## hdrking2003

Jackson01 said:


> Just got a call.Shooter bucks are running all over the farm I'm hunting.I have got to get in the stand ASAP!


Better wait till tomorrow, cuz it's kind of dark out right now!


----------



## lutzweiser

Finally getting some good daylight pics. Had him at 12 yards 2 nights ago and let him walk.


----------



## newohio

jmpirri- I'm in Paris twp .
Sat on the ground, Rattled in a button buck this evening. He kept me company for a while. Saw 1 deer near quitting time, couldn't tell buck or doe.


----------



## mosh22

I was out yesterday in Wayne county on the 6th at 6 am. 7:30 am rolls around I am thinking the next rain front is going to ruin my day off...
I grunted 2 session's of 3 grunts followed by 5-6 bleats after each grunt session. This dude came walking through the woods 125 yards out passing me to my left. I clashed my black Primos antlers when I saw him for 30 seconds louds as all get out. He turned and trotted towards me to my left at 90 yards. Then he walked right in front of my blind...I burped him and he froze slightly quarted away for a split second while at full draw, and I threw a Swhacker out of my Bowtech at 33 yards. He ran about 125 yards while I let him die down for an hour. Not much blood but I scoured the woods in his direction and found him. My first bow kill.. can you tell? I am freaking pumped. I was able to retrieve him and dress him and the rain let loose the rest of the day as I left the meat store..


----------



## ohiobuck74

Congratulations on your 1st bow kill.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great job on 1st kill with your Bowtech.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

garrettstump said:


>


Congrats!


----------



## mosh22

Thanks..He is mild at best but large bodied..I cant be happier. All the hard work and shooting really pays off. I bought my bow in February...and it is only my second season in my life. Last year I got a button buck with a 12 gage. To say I am hooked is an understatement..


----------



## patmc81

garrettstump said:


>


Congratulations


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> Congratulations


Hope it picks up for you good luck out there


----------



## Nichko

garrettstump said:


> Small buck down!


Good job man!!


----------



## brnt5295

Rut? What Rut?!?! Not seeing much here in columbiana county. Saw 5 doe and a spike on an all day sit today, doe were all alone. All the standing corn probably isn't much at the farm I hunt. I'm going to head back out all day tomorrow, hoping things bust open!


----------



## DixieDigger

Well been watching this thread for a month. Me and dad heading up Sunday after church to south east ohio. Good lord willing we will be in the stand Monday evening. I sure hope we connect. This is our 4th year coming. Been passing 110 to 120's. I sure hope to kill a pope and young. Thanks for all the updates. Looks like the timing will be pretty good. I'm glad we didn't come up this week.


----------



## mathews_rage

Saw the shooter I've been after the past two years, out following a doe this evening. He got to about 100 yards but she took him away from my stand.


----------



## patmc81

garrettstump said:


> Hope it picks up for you good luck out there


Thanks me 2. Hopefully more for my girlfriend. Trying to get her first deer.


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> Thanks me 2. Hopefully more for my girlfriend. Trying to get her first deer.


Oh there ya go. Youd be happier if she got a deer anyway


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Knox Co - 9 mile drive into town tonight right at prime time, saw 5 different bucks, 2 of which were very nice. Several does as well out in the fields. Better get in your stands the next handful of days!


229 or 95?


----------



## dspell20

Pulled an all Dwyer. Saw 7 young buck 1 1/2 chasing and pestering doe all day long. No big boys but I did get some daylight scrape pics of a couple good bucks. I also saw a couple solo fawns. All he'll should break loose in the next couple of days


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> 229 or 95?


New Delaware rd.


----------



## Orvisman73

Saw 6 different bucks today, all cruising. Two of which were easily in the 130-140 range. This was all between 9am and 3pm. Hamilton county


----------



## 17ghk

great deer! don't worry about rack size its overrated.


----------



## gatorbait42

Nothing this morning, but did see a 3 yr old 8 tending a doe this afternoon on the next property to the north. This evening I had two 2 yr old 8's come in together they were posturing each other grunting and snort wheezing. Also 7 doe feeding in the beans. No bucks harassing them.


----------



## Ohiohntr

garrettstump said:


>


1/4ing away?.....come on spill the story, heck I feel like I hunted with ya today...lol


----------



## garrettstump

Ohiohntr said:


> 1/4ing away?.....come on spill the story, heck I feel like I hunted with ya today...lol


Lol basically did..


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> New Delaware rd.


Even better! I was set up all day on 229W just down from Liberty Chapel Rd. Buddy of mine put down a 181" monster earlier this season out by New Delaware and Liberty Chapel too. Great area!!


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Even better! I was set up all day on 229 just down from Liberty Chapel Rd. Buddy of mine put down a 181" monster out by New Delaware and Liberty Chapel too. Great area!!


Saw what looked like a monster on New Delaware near Blue Rd Wednesday night just after dark. Only caught a quick look as I drove past, but he was a big fella, just ducked into the brush on the south side of the road. I mean a big fella. Good luck to you!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Saw what looked like a monster on New Delaware near Blue Rd Wednesday night just after dark. Only caught a quick look as I drove past, but he was a big fella, just ducked into the brush on the south side of the road. I mean a big fella. Good luck to you!


You too bro. In for hero pics this weekend!!!


----------



## fivemartins

mathews_rage said:


> Saw the shooter I've been after the past two years, out following a doe this evening. He got to about 100 yards but she took him away from my stand.


Stay after him man.


----------



## Ohiohntr

I pretty much got skunked today...seen a few does but right at dark things cut loose, grunting galore...I slipped out of the stand only to get blowed at by a doe...got to the field edge and 100yds away was the biggest bodied deer I have ever seen. I tip-toed out of there and he was still chasing around the field when I left.

Taking tomorrow off to rabbit hunt with my dad and daughter (beagles are going nuts).....good luck everyone, fun hearing the "from the OH stand stories".

I'll leave ya for a day or so with my funny for the day.....2 squirrels were makin sweet love on a small branch about 15' up...I was impressed with the balance until the female turned sideways on the limb and the male ran out of footing....down he went, knocked out cold for about 10sec.....The female ran down the tree and stared at him...when he came to he was shaking his head and slowly walked away.

I was dying laughing, probably didn't help my situation but I couldn't help it....lol


----------



## garrettstump

So here it goes I was actually writing a post on this forum when this deer walked under my stand I have some Bob Kirshner's trailmaker lure that I had dragged in from the woods entrance and I also walked around my stand with it this deer came down the path that I walked dragging the rag and hung about 15 in front of my stand.Anyway i SLOWLY set my phone in my pocket and was a reaching for my bow this deer was all skittish after it smelled the rag, it didn't see me or hear me but there was something about the area he knew was wrong but for some reason was not able to pinpoint what it was so as I grab my bo and put my release on I get drawn back the deer stops and takes a jump about four or five feet and then decides he's going to walk away from me so I had to make a decision because in about seven yards I was not going to have a shot so being as I am not an antler hunting I do not consider this a sport. For my family of hunters it's a lifestyle anyway to get back to the deer so he's walking a little bit away from me so I stopped him of what I would call a simulation of a bleat and he takes a turn to the right which allows me to almost have a broadside shot but not quite since I didn't have time to range him I figured he was closer to 30 yards then he was to 20 so I used my 30 yard pin and ended up hitting him high with my nap killzone which the farrel bent, but dropped him immediately in his tracks so I had to put another arrow in him so he did not suffer. After the second arrow he expired within 10 seconds this all happened in the matter of probably a minute and 10 seconds maybe


----------



## garrettstump

Ohiohntr said:


> I pretty much got skunked today...seen a few does but right at dark things cut loose, grunting galore...I slipped out of the stand only to get blowed at by a doe...got to the field edge and 100yds away was the biggest bodied deer I have ever seen. I tip-toed out of there and he was still chasing around the field when I left.
> 
> Taking tomorrow off to rabbit hunt with my dad and daughter (beagles are going nuts).....good luck everyone, fun hearing the "from the OH stand stories".
> 
> I'll leave ya for a day or so with my funny for the day.....2 squirrels were makin sweet love on a small branch about 15' up...I was impressed with the balance until the female turned sideways on the limb and the male ran out of footing....down he went, knocked out cold for about 10sec.....The female ran down the tree and stared at him...when he came to he was shaking his head and slowly walked away.
> 
> I was dying laughing, probably didn't help my situation but I couldn't help it....lol


Your funny is hilarious


----------



## deer2eat

Two 4 1/2 year olds bucks chasing doe on my place today. Been slow and only little spikes and forks all week. Then tonight is when all my normal 11 doe showed up at the plot and the first buck showed at 4:30pm and grazed the chased. The other buck showed at 5:30pm and only chased. Been getting pics of both of these bucks for 3 years. So they are mature. 

Will see what tomar bring for my father in law. I tagged out last week on the 30th. Just a spectator now!!


----------



## 3dn4jc

Hunted Zanesville area, bigger deer are just starting to get out and cruise, I shot this 157" buck Thursday morning responding to tending grunts, called him to the tree I was up and made a 2 yard shot straight down.


----------



## jamesbalog

skunked tonight i lorain county

figured it would be a good night, next to no wind and cold for the last hour and a half or so


----------



## HarrisonHunt

3dn4jc said:


> Hunted Zanesville area, bigger deer are just starting to get out and cruise, I shot this 157" buck Thursday morning responding to tending grunts, called him to the tree I was up and made a 2 yard shot straight down.
> 
> View attachment 2079280


Hunting the zanesville area myself, family and friends are all starting to see decent bucks come out aswell.


----------



## Sasamafras

Wow great buck man. 

Crawford cty here- Wow, had a great sit tonight. Saw 3 bucks but only shooter was 500 yards away. Had a small nine and fork horn come out near me, I passed on the 9 twice. I pulled my cam card, first picture is me calling it quits after sitting all Halloween morning I peed in the scrape. Not an hour and a half later this guy showed in broad daylight! I will be peeing in scrapes a lot more and also try to stay in stand all day when possible. I had only seen 1 deer that day and I think he was much smaller. This guy is a shooter in my book!


----------



## Dawhit

Skunked this evening. Buddy hunted all day and only saw two young bucks. Monroe county.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2 bucks this morning. 9 pt maybe 120, very young deer of course got a pass. Busted up 8 with short tines, scraping and scent checked a doe but lost interest. She must not be in estrous.


----------



## mathewsreaper

BowtechHunter65 said:


> amen brother!


Amen to that...best thing I have read this morning!


----------



## hdrking2003

Deer running everywhere on my drive to the stand in SE Knox Co. Even saw a poor lil S-10 that met its match with a running deer on SR541, must've been fresh cause the statey was still there helping. Lil 10 came through cruising bout 25 mins ago. Looking forward to an action packed day!!


----------



## Golfinghayes

Failed to get up in the morning stupid alarm clock isn't loud enough! How's the woods looking for a midday sit?


----------



## mathews_rage

Does everywhere this morning


----------



## Hower08

Messed up on a hawg right at 800 probably a 150 10 min after that had a shooter 8 cruise through then about 5 min after that seen a BIG 8 in bottom though he was coming then just dissapeared


----------



## ohiobucks

8 does and a small 8pt so far this morning, Knox County.


----------



## mathews_rage

Golfinghayes said:


> Failed to get up in the morning stupid alarm clock isn't loud enough! How's the woods looking for a midday sit?


How bright the moon was this morning I would say for sure if you were close to doe bedding areas, good luck


----------



## mathews_rage

Had an extremely old buck grunting and ticked off at a doe. Had one of the biggest bodies I've seen with a small crazy looking rack. I would say it's already ramped back up


----------



## ohiobucks

Mink sighting! First one I've seen in years. Pretty cool...carry on.


----------



## r49740

Day 8 of all day sits. Even slower than last year which was the slowest I've seen it myself. Few does ans yearlings move after 430 and that's about it. No chasing, no grunting, no buck movement. Don't know what the issue is but it's slow. Ashtabula county


----------



## ohiobucks

Small forky just walked by, not a care in the world.


----------



## cgdoc

Lorain county in a ground blind. Buck decoy with one antler out. One doe at 8:15, otherwise quite besides wind.


----------



## craa34927

No activity here delaware co. Anyone have a spare ckmbine and semi i can use to do the farmers job for him take the freaking corn off? Geesh c mon man get to work. . ..


----------



## goldtip22

Sat all day yesterday and saw a big 10 pt at 500 yds making his way back to his bed and then a basket 8 at dark. 8pt didn't respond to bleats or grunts. Didn't really look like he was in that dazed rut stare yet. Still think it's early


----------



## lutzweiser

5 doe, a 4 point, a fox which I called right to my tree with a little mouth calling and a raccoon. Fox and **** only things that presented any shots


----------



## Outback Man

One doe just after first light and two more about an hour later. Feels more like the October lull than Nov. 8.-Warren County


----------



## 2X_LUNG

8 doe. No bucks. Dead here in Adams co. Yep, Oct lull all over again


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Seen 8 so far 3 does one small 8 chasing a 4th doe and 2 other smal buck and a button buck and one fat coyote that I couldn't get a shot at unfortunately.


----------



## mathews_rage

Its okay guys its not an october lull, when those does come in heat you will be in business. A buddy of mine saw 3 bucks after a couple does.
.


----------



## AmericanHunter

One young 8 this morning seeing after 3 small bucks and a good 10 Thursday evening. None of the bucks were bothering the doe that was in the field with them. Must have already had a long day of foolin around!


----------



## Jackson01

Seen more deer this morning that I've seen the whole season combined.Doe madness!!Not a buck in sight.Highland County


----------



## z7master167

15 does no bucks and another hunter


----------



## helix33

Saw 1 shooter, 4 small basket racks and 8 does. I was walking in this morning and was only 50 yards in the woods and a doe ran by me about 10 yards away through thick brush. I could hear grunting coming so I quickly tried to get an arrow and get ready. Needless to say it happened so fast that the buck was instantly on top of me. He was standing 10 yards away in thick brush and I was frozen hoping he would give me an opportunity. He was in the upper 140's and a great buck. I wish he would have came by when I was in my stand instead of as soon as I walked into the woods but it was still an awesome encounter. The small bucks were searching and the shooter was pushing the doe but not all out. He was letting her get out aways but kept her close. Back at it in a bit.


----------



## djm029

garrettstump said:


>


Nice!!!


----------



## snoodcrusher

3dn4jc said:


> Hunted Zanesville area, bigger deer are just starting to get out and cruise, I shot this 157" buck Thursday morning responding to tending grunts, called him to the tree I was up and made a 2 yard shot straight down.
> 
> View attachment 2079280


Talk about mass!!!!! Great buck! Congrats !


----------



## gogger

Neighbor hunting his crp says 6 bucks and 8 does have walked into our woods this morning. Wish I was there.


----------



## richstang75

Watched a nice 130ish 8 pointer come out last night about 5pm and work up 6-7 scrapes urinating and getting all over licking branches. Wouldn't respond when I grunted, just looked and went about his business. Goin tonight and tomorrow hopefully its about to kick in here in NW Ohio.


----------



## Kaman

Five doe and a young eight. Meigs county.


----------



## AmericanHunter

Anyone had luck using a decoy? If so, buck or doe? Any suggestion that have worked in the past would be great.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Buck decoys can be great in a travel area with good visibility face the decoy toward your tree about 40 yards away and spray it really really good with scent killer.....when a buck comes out where u can see him grunt to get his attention but no more he will come...,good luck!!! [emoji106]


----------



## Britton002

I use buck decoy a lot and love it


----------



## AmericanHunter

HOYT_MUZZY58 said:


> Buck decoys can be great in a travel area with good visibility face the decoy toward your tree about 40 yards away and spray it really really good with scent killer.....when a buck comes out where u can see him grunt to get his attention but no more he will come...,good luck!!!


Thanks! Good luck as well!


----------



## emmac13

In stand at 6:20. At 8:00 doe came into tall grass next to woodlot pushed by a 3pt. She bumped two does bedded in tall grass next to woodlot. 15 minutes later followed a 5pt. The hot doe circled back and now the 5pt was with her. Then came a fork. The 5pt was keeping the other two little bucks away. The 5pt mounted her for a moment. Never had a decent buck. But at least I saw deer.


----------



## hdrking2003

craa34927 said:


> No activity here delaware co. Anyone have a spare ckmbine and semi i can use to do the farmers job for him take the freaking corn off? Geesh c mon man get to work. . ..


Wanna borrow mine?? Decided to switch farms mid day and this is going on right here, right now. Ohhhhhh, happy dance, happy dance!!!!!


----------



## cretor11

I've been in the woods for the past 6 days on three properties. I've seen two bucks chasing . One was a shooter, but still seems sloooww, especially on all day sits.


----------



## gatorbait42

Nothing this morning until I walked out and a mid 120's 8 or 9 point was standing on the edge of the corn about 30 yards away from me. Been fighting a bad cold, I think I'll take the evening off and get some rest.


----------



## standmaster

Brought our new baby home last night and after a miserable night wife let me go out this morning. Glad I did..didn't kill but saw 9 does and a spike and a 3yr old 8 chasing. The 8 did a growl so that was cool. Surprised I didn't see more bucks but looks like things are picking up here.


----------



## gogger

My buddy processes deer and has had nine big bucks dropped off today. In columbus.


----------



## 2pin

cretor11 said:


> I've been in the woods for the past 6 days on three properties. I've seen two bucks chasing . One was a shooter, but still seems sloooww, especially on all day sits.


Have u showered in any of those 6 days??


----------



## hdrking2003

Any body else getting blown all over the woods in these gale force winds??? Ok, well not gale force, but i was not expecting so much wind today. Jebus!!!!


----------



## Outback Man

I got into my blind later than u wanted cause I was helping my landowner clean out one of his out buildings. Ten minutes after getting in a doe came out of the bedding area and walked across the beanfield. She was walking pretty wobbly and her hair was messed up. How in the heck can you have breeding going on yet no other signs of rutting taking place???-Warren County


----------



## jowens27

hdrking2003 said:


> Any body else getting blown all over the woods in these gale force winds??? Ok, well not gale force, but i was not expecting so much wind today. Jebus!!!!


Every time I put my phone down I'm being rocked to sleep


----------



## Hower08

I am I brought a kite so I have something to do while I wait for one of them so called deer that were suppose to be able to kill


----------



## hdrking2003

Heard that. I'm in one of those small, cheap hang on's that'll keep you honest. Fall asleep in this thing, and you'll have a good shot of testing out your safety harness.


----------



## Regohio

Spent 6 hours in stand..pushed Deer out before daylight...Then saw a Doe at 730...Nothing After...Anyone have a Kite I could use? Full Moon is nice as well!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Not making it out tonight but i have all of next week off work. Going to pull cameras and refill mock scrapes. Hopefully will start seeing deer. It has been dead for me. I have just seen a couple does during shooting hours


----------



## patmc81

Just saw a yearling doe. That's it all day so far


----------



## Hower08

Just had a nice mid to high 20s 8 pt milling around the hill below me about 125 yards or so tried grunting bleating and rattling to no avail


----------



## Golfinghayes

Saw small 8 on the way in at about 10am, following a doe, also a 120in 9-10point, was out cruising. Nothing after that.


----------



## Burgmane

Got a good looking 130" or so 8 on trail cam over a mock scrape last night. Hunting that stand today but nada so far. Pic was at 10:30 pm. I haven't seen much during the day and fear bucks may still be nocturnal in this area. No rubs or scrapes to speak of on the property.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

This guy was at scrape yesterday at 430pm


----------



## mathews_rage

Man 2x lung you got some big bucks on your grounds...this one would be a beast if he makes it a year or even better two


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Got this one Nov 7th 3pm. He was on feet and cruising. Great character and although I did not care about the score he does rough score very well. had not seen much during light till yesterday that was mature.

Good luck to all this week!


----------



## ohiobucks

Neighbor is blaring Aerosmith over a loud speaker right now. I wasn't invited to the party...


----------



## ohiobucks

Walk this way, talk this way...


----------



## Big E TN




----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Nice!


----------



## heavnbound

What part of E TN?


----------



## hdrking2003

Well no fresh deer but the ol lady has back strap frying up in the skillet as I type this!!! I still win!!!


----------



## scrub1

3dn4jc said:


> Hunted Zanesville area, bigger deer are just starting to get out and cruise, I shot this 157" buck Thursday morning responding to tending grunts, called him to the tree I was up and made a 2 yard shot straight down.
> 
> View attachment 2079280


Hey, we were in the same motel.


----------



## z7master167

5 does this evening, now ive got a guy hunting 125yds away from me and he shoots everything appearantly, last weekend i found his arrow 40yds from my tree, lighted nock was glowing at the edge of dark, it had turkey feathers all over it, then last sunday eve he shot and i heard him clankin around, he shot at a doe this morning that went by me, thats when i seen him, idk if he got it or not.
well this eve my dad hunted around by my stand and the guy shot yet again.. smh


----------



## WEEGEE

does out in every other field feeding.

got out a little late to stand ....didn't get to stand and see a doe loping out of the crp right under stand with a 4 pt in tow.
they made a circle around stand and head back to the weeds ....so i got a few more steps toward the stand and.....here comes that doe running right at me!
she gets to appx. 10 ft before she sees me and hits the breaks....2 sec. later she turns and runs back out to the field and lil chucky just stands there.....he came on in the woods to me,but i see a good 8 take after the doe.

enough i'm not shooting any of these ,so i get in the stand....10 mins later here comes 'lil chucky looking for that doe again.
5 more does and one beds right under me....'lil chucky still coming by every 5 mins still looking.

no shooters and that doe stayed in that bed until i took 2 steps from my tree.......overall good hunt.


----------



## LJOHNS

Had a nice buck at first light right behind my stand. Not enough light to tell how big or get a shot. Saw a young 10 with short tines about 10:30 just out of range. several other does around this morning too. Nothing after noon. Both bucks were cruising - no chasing.


----------



## sammusi

Quick question.had a mid 40s buck come this am to a wheeze .. came too quick for me to pull bow so had to wait for him to turn head . Came to 10 yrds Brodside turned his head I pulled as quick as I could but he caught me and that was it . What are the chances of seeing that buck in that stand again ?


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Noble county, I had young bucks chasing does in the morning.


----------



## helix33

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Got this one Nov 7th 3pm. He was on feet and cruising. Great character and although I did not care about the score he does rough score very well. had not seen much during light till yesterday that was mature.
> 
> Good luck to all this week!


Nice buck Jeremy!


----------



## helix33

Big E TN said:


>


Sweet buck, congratulations!


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> 5 does this evening, now ive got a guy hunting 125yds away from me and he shoots everything appearantly, last weekend i found his arrow 40yds from my tree, lighted nock was glowing at the edge of dark, it had turkey feathers all over it, then last sunday eve he shot and i heard him clankin around, he shot at a doe this morning that went by me, thats when i seen him, idk if he got it or not.
> well this eve my dad hunted around by my stand and the guy shot yet again.. smh


Are you still hunting the Ross/Pickaway county line like last year?


----------



## Outback Man

Another lackluster evening. Three does crossed beanfield and into eddying area about 60 yds from me around 5pm and a couple minutes later a small buck did the same only 150 yds away. Had dogs running the far edge of the neighbors field and hear multiple different gun shots during the last half hour of light. Back at it tomorrow. Lots of corn came down on neighboring property and around the corner.-Warren County


----------



## dspell20

Lots of deer moving tonight in Carroll County. All doe and small bucks. No rut activity lots of feeding. Bigger buck activity is starting to move to day light. Congrats to everyone who has had success. The seem to be getting bigger!


----------



## ohiobowhunter20

Haven't posted here in a long time but here's two I got today. By far my best day in the whitetail woods ever. Seen a buck breed a doe and 3 more came in to my dead doe.


----------



## z7master167

helix33 said:


> Are you still hunting the Ross/Pickaway county line like last year?


No that was galia/ lawerence cntg line i was hunting, they got too old  im hunting way down southern ohio now


----------



## z7master167

sammusi said:


> Quick question.had a mid 40s buck come this am to a wheeze .. came too quick for me to pull bow so had to wait for him to turn head . Came to 10 yrds Brodside turned his head I pulled as quick as I could but he caught me and that was it . What are the chances of seeing that buck in that stand again ?


depends did he blow and bust ass outta there? If so then he will more than likely look into your tree everytime hes in the area


----------



## PSEBowhntr

Nov 7th at 5:19pm. Cruised in and started to turn away at 65 yards, hit a hard grunt at him and turned him around. Got him at 20 yards. Greene County


----------



## Ohiohntr

ohiobowhunter20 said:


> Haven't posted here in a long time but here's two I got today. By far my best day in the whitetail woods ever. Seen a buck breed a doe and 3 more came in to my dead doe.


Good shooting!!!!!!


----------



## chris1309

Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

Well looks like the Buckeyes are gonna make me have a late start tomorrow. Dam you Buckeyes!!!


----------



## AmericanHunter

Big E TN said:


>


That deer seems more happy that you killed it than you do. He's smiling more than you are! Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Nichko

hdrking2003 said:


> Well looks like the Buckeyes are gonna make me have a late start tomorrow. Dam you Buckeyes!!!


Lol was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Big E TN

Lol. I was definitely happy. He was just cruising but have been seeing a few chasing


----------



## hdrking2003

Nichko said:


> Lol was thinking the same thing.


They gotta do it to us every time, don't they??


----------



## Nichko

5:30 AM comes quick!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Nichko said:


> 5:30 AM comes quick!!


 It does come quick lol, Im waking up at 5....cant wait


Tim


----------



## Easttnhunter01

I'm headin to ohio at 4 in the mornin guess i need I get my ass n the bed lol


----------



## gogger

What a difference a day makes. Went thursday morning and afternoon didn't see anything. Friday morning daughters boyfriend saw one little guy. They went out this afternoon and saw 4 bucks. Camera had 4 different ones on it. Things heated up quick.


----------



## Nichko

Good luck fellas! Taking the AM off!


----------



## sammusi

He jumped forward then half snorted then gone .. I was thinking the same thing I have a stand on the other side I've been seeing him so that is where I will be at 530! Good luck everyone


----------



## hdrking2003

Nichko you slacker!!!! Lol.


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in the stand now and its quite so far.....

Nice bucks so far guys



Tim


----------



## mathews_rage

Yeah great bucks guys


----------



## wasp

Yesterday saw 4 bucks and half a dozen does in southern Ohio. One buck was just walking through, one was eating, one decent 8-point was hanging pretty close with a doe, and a younger 9-point was trying to horn in on the action. Still haven't seen any hard chasing, and seeing a lot of doe/fawn groups still together.


----------



## z7master167

Woke up with a stiff neck this morning, gonna go out this eve though, good luck guys


----------



## boneheadjaz

Shifty winds here in Trumbull. S-E-N. Supposed to be sw. Dang weather channel


----------



## craa34927

Its on for me today seen one doe before light and she must have been hot ive seen two bucks now on her trail noses down...not shooters but did see another buck in crp cruising pretty good but couldnt tell how big...sitting tight all day today good luck ladies n gents


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Fairfield county. Just saw a decent young 8. My stand is near property line and the neighbor also chose to hunt this area today. You would have thought this was a 150 8. He was grunting snort wheezing like crazy. Scared the Buck baco into my woods! Oh well have the next 3 days off to hunt. Weather man has even wrong about the wind so much hopefully he is wrong about this warm front!! Goodluck everyone


----------



## ncbowtechhunter

I'm hunting on Powellson Wildlife Area. Not much activity here. Just seeing small bucks. Had anyone heard anything about Monroe Basin Wildlife Area?


----------



## bj99robinson

Good deer activity the past 3 days, but all have been young bucks. I filled my buck tag a couple weeks ago but still looking for a good show!


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Really slow morning in SW Licking county. Pretty good days the last couple of days just no shooters. But nothing this morning.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nothing but dinks n doe here in highland county. Been real slow


----------



## mathews_rage

Only one saw dink at 845... But moments after that I shot a yote


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

5 bucks following a doe and 2 more does this morning


----------



## Outback Man

Couple of decent bucks this morning. First one popped out of woods and ran across bean field around 8am after some rattling. He ran with his mouth open the whole way. Then about a half hour later one if my nice up and comer 8s did he same thing. I grunted and snort wheezed twice but he ignored me. Both deer saw my decoy and had no interest at first but then the second buck snuck about 200 yds across my side of the field to them have a stare down with my decoy. Hopefully things are finally starting to heat up.-Warren County


----------



## gogger

My boy Has seen six deer already. Two does just swam across the scioto river.


----------



## hdrking2003

boneheadjaz said:


> Shifty winds here in Trumbull. S-E-N. Supposed to be sw. Dang weather channel


I have no clue what you mean. I actually enjoy sitting in a SE facing stand and having the wind hit me in the back of the head(NW) when I planned my hunt around a SW wind!!!  Meteorologists suck!!!


----------



## emmac13

My uncle is in Harrisville by Cadiz. He has bucks all over cruising this morning and does out. Last night I was in Lorain County. At 2:15 had a big buck running a doe with 2 other bucks helping. She took them off some where else. So that was my 5 minutes of action. Never saw another thing. My 14yo killed a lone doe with his crossbow. His first kill of the year. Will be out by lunch.


----------



## atwanamaker

Last couple days were real good, shot this guy cruising at 1:30 PM Yesterday


----------



## atwanamaker

daytime pics the last few days


----------



## mango_xd

Had 3 come in this morning. A little 4 point walking with a doe or button buck came into my east after I gave a grunt, but then turned and quickly retraced their steps. 10 mins later, a decent 6 came thru to the west of me rubbing a few trees along the way.


----------



## BLan

I'm not a wind warrior so I wasn't liking the wind gusts yesterday. Didn't help that I'd chosen my highest stand in the smallest tree of all my stands so I let the gusts run me down pretty early. Went and changed the cards in my cameras in the woods and saw that this interesting racked guy had gone through @ 6 AM on a main path under one of my stands. And I still forgot to change the time on the camera yesterday.

Made a commitment to do something with my wife this morning but will be heading out in a little bit. Hoping this Sunday will be like last Sunday evening with all the chasing I saw.


----------



## bowhunter0411

I've seen 6 bucks in 3 days 3 this morning!


----------



## LJOHNS

One small buck hanging close to some does this morning at about 8am. Been dead since then. Finally cutting the corn by my other stand! Not sure how to hunt that now?


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Just.got.back from 3 days in FL.... Thanks for all of the updates and great pics.....Can't wait to get back in the woods. Looks like action is heating up now.....


----------



## TrashCan

Last evening seen 24 deer total.6 were bucks the rest were doe's.2 were really nice bucks I would have been happy to shoot but they stayed 100 yards away.They were for sure after the doe's running them all over the field.Watched a small 8 pointer chase a doe 500 yards straight across the middle of a cornfield and across railroad tracks.Its happening.. in my area at least.I'll be out monday morning for sure.


----------



## Jackson01

Seen 2 young bucks Lastnight and 2 does.Buck worked a scrape and went on.No rutting activity in Highland county.My buddy hunted next to a big cornfield feild this morning as it was picked with a combine.He had 30 does run into his woods as the last rows were being picked.Not one buck.That was in Clermont county.Im ready for the rut but it seems the deer are in no hurry.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Ok let me start yesterday evening a had a 160 inch 8 yes and 8 point come in by himself just grunting his head off could not get a shot the time was at 4:50 pm I'm not going to say the ruts on and blah blah but in Monroe county that's the first shooter I've seen all year this morning was dead to about 10 am had 3 yr old 8 come in but not big enough going out in an hour to try again


----------



## Golfinghayes

Started seeing bigger bucks out Thursday up to today, saw a couple 120's and 130's, still nothing huge. But if you have this coming week off work consider yourself lucky :wink: -Muskingum County


----------



## z7master167

All my bigger bucks ive gotten on cam this year came the week of halloween and i had all bucks in there in shooting hours


----------



## FairchildG1

Shot November 7th at 9 am, responded to a snort wheeze/grunt (without knowing he was in the area) sequence and ran at least 100 yards across a hay field. Met my Elite and a grimm reaper at 10 yards.


----------



## lutzweiser

Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


----------



## Golfinghayes

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2080211
> 
> 
> Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


170ish?.. You're probably kidding but I giggled


----------



## mathews_rage

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2080211
> 
> 
> Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


170????...that must be his net score..I see more bone than that. Could be pushing 180 this year.


----------



## lutzweiser

Golfinghayes said:


> 170ish?.. You're probably kidding but I giggled


Good you sensed my sarcasm


----------



## Orvisman73

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2080211
> 
> 
> Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


Haha yes! This thread is ridiculous. If I was new to hunting, I would think all anyone ever saw were 180" Deer.


----------



## Ohiohntr

It's Nov 9, 2 new scrapes, 1 new rub, wind is perfect, temp is perfect, knocked up my lucky arrow....bring it on!!!


----------



## Golfinghayes

lutzweiser said:


> Good you sensed my sarcasm


Hahaha well it wouldn't surprise me, people all the time claim to shoot 170in deer when in reality it's like 120 hahaha


----------



## lutzweiser

Golfinghayes said:


> Hahaha well it wouldn't surprise me, people all the time claim to shoot 170in deer when in reality it's like 120 hahaha


But in all honesty, that is really nice looking 2 year old. Hope to have him showing up on camera for 3-4 more years.


----------



## helix33

atwanamaker said:


> Last couple days were real good, shot this guy cruising at 1:30 PM Yesterday


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## z7master167

All my bigger bucks ive gotten on cam this year came the week of halloween and i had all bucks in there in shooting hours


----------



## Ohiohntr

Nice...just had a trespasser come "stalking" through with an old fiberglass recurve bow and flu-flu feathered arrows....smh....as to not ruin my hunt further I did not make issue. He walked a little faster once he saw me in the tree so obviously he knows he is not supposed to be here.


----------



## CattleGuy

Halloween week was when my buddy down in Cadiz had his "shooters" in daylight too -


----------



## Regohio

Well this morning wasn't rocking in Highland County! Saw 2 Deer blow by at 0700...then nothing. Anyone want any guided Squirrel or Raccoon Hunting????


----------



## Jackson01

Right on.**** season comes in tonight.Im gonna go tree a few.


----------



## z7master167

Saw an 8 cruising on my way to the stand he came within 50yds then got up the hill and a 4 pt was bedded down in briars, nothin since in the stand though


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2080211
> 
> 
> Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


170 ish..give or take 60 points


----------



## Ohiohntr

Just rattled me in another hunter...comes over the hill with his Bear Whitetail 2, sees me and "whispers"...."did ya hear them bucks fighting over this way"....I said "yep" and held up my rattle bag. He says "alright then I'm going back to my treestand on the neighbors place, good luck to ya"

Feeling like I might as well pack it in and grab some beer on the way home....just one of those nights


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice basket rack 8 just walked passed, worked a scrape about 40 yards from me and moved on. Knox County.


----------



## Hower08

That sucks but made me laugh


----------



## Kaiser878

Shot this deer on Oct 30th.... had no intentions of killing him based of trail cam photos....but when he walked by i said what the heck and shot him.. ended up being a little bigger than I had thought....









Earlier in the september on a logging road slipping into his bedding area..









And he will be home in two weeks


----------



## Tim/OH

The morning was quite no deer sightings at all...rattle 3 different times.

Couldn't hunt this evening but will be back in the tree at 5:30am tomorrow. 



Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

A nicer, wider 8pt justbcame down the same trail. I grunted at him, and he went further away to go passed me...wanted nothing to do with the grunt.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Kaiser878 said:


> Shot this deer on Oct 30th.... had no intentions of killing him based of trail cam photos....but when he walked by i said what the heck and shot him.. ended up being a little bigger than I had thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the september on a logging road slipping into his bedding area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he will be home in two weeks


Wow, thought my taxidermist was pretty quick at a few months! Hardin county been very slow this weekend for my wife, not a deer sighting since Thursday night. We did have good buck movement Oct 15-30 tho


----------



## I SKUNKED YOU

Nov 3


----------



## helix33

BigBuckBeast said:


> Just.got.back from 3 days in FL.... Thanks for all of the updates and great pics.....Can't wait to get back in the woods. Looks like action is heating up now.....


Congratulations, nice buck.


Kaiser878 said:


> Shot this deer on Oct 30th.... had no intentions of killing him based of trail cam photos....but when he walked by i said what the heck and shot him.. ended up being a little bigger than I had thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the september on a logging road slipping into his bedding area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he will be home in two weeks


----------



## helix33

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> Nov 3


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## jason03

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2080211
> 
> 
> Passed on this 170ish 8 point this morning. Figure he will be pushing 190-200ish next year.


ha-ha!


----------



## jeff25

Any one know any good taxidermist within an hour or so of lancaster


----------



## DamonZ8

No deer today, i did thin those 16,000 squirrel by one today


----------



## DamonZ8

Kaiser878 said:


> Shot this deer on Oct 30th.... had no intentions of killing him based of trail cam photos....but when he walked by i said what the heck and shot him.. ended up being a little bigger than I had thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the september on a logging road slipping into his bedding area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he will be home in two weeks


Great buck! And great mount! Congrats.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I SKUNKED YOU said:


> Nov 3


Congrats


----------



## DamonZ8

Ohiohntr said:


> Just rattled me in another hunter...comes over the hill with his Bear Whitetail 2, sees me and "whispers"...."did ya hear them bucks fighting over this way"....I said "yep" and held up my rattle bag. He says "alright then I'm going back to my treestand on the neighbors place, good luck to ya"
> 
> Feeling like I might as well pack it in and grab some beer on the way home....just one of those nights


That is pretty funny.


----------



## z7master167

Ohiohntr said:


> Just rattled me in another hunter...comes over the hill with his Bear Whitetail 2, sees me and "whispers"...."did ya hear them bucks fighting over this way"....I said "yep" and held up my rattle bag. He says "alright then I'm going back to my treestand on the neighbors place, good luck to ya"
> 
> Feeling like I might as well pack it in and grab some beer on the way home....just one of those nights


I had one respond to me yesterday morning lol i rattled and 2 min later he rattled and tried gruntin me in


----------



## Timinator

All I found in Adams county the last three days were small bucks and small does. No chasing, or not as much as I saw last week. Not sure what' up. Be back down there Wednesday.


----------



## LJOHNS

Only a couple doe this evening in Harrison. Saw a Red Fox along the road on the way out. They did cut the corn by one of my stands today. I will be hunting along the edge of that the next few evenings.


----------



## Hower08

Saw one measly doe all day


----------



## cgs1967

Just hunted for 4 days in Guernsey county and only small bucks and does out. Hunted near my house in West Salem, Ohio and saw a couple of does and rattled in a small 6 point. I don't think it is on yet. I have yet to see a descent buck chasing or even deadcon the roadway.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Ended up seeing 4 does right at dark and 3 more on the way out...they were all skidish

Taking a few days off to let things settle down....and yes, I got beer on the way home


----------



## DamonZ8

Ohiohntr said:


> Ended up seeing 4 does right at dark and 3 more on the way out...they were all skidish
> 
> Taking a few days off to let things settle down....and yes, I got beer on the way home


Too bad they weren't as confident as the hunter you called in. Lol


----------



## Nichko

One decent 2.5 8 this eve.


----------



## sammusi

Are you guys noticing there are not alot of bucks responding to rattling ? I feel like last year at this time I would rattle and bucks would come from every direction. Did I miss that stage of the game or is it still early out there ? Jefferson County


----------



## Winter88

Just hunted 9 days in a row am and pm in medina county from sat-tue the bucks were on the move not to many big ones but a few from wed-today it's been slow I'm still seeing groups of does and the bucks are not aggressive every buck I've seen I've grunted at and they run *** is going on got to go back to work tomorrow so won't be back out till wed hopefully things pick up has anybody in my area had any luck on thur I got to the stand late around 4:15 grabbed my sd card before I sat down and this guy was standing there at 4:10 just my luck


----------



## sammusi

Wow dude that buck is a beast


----------



## sammusi

And is that snow ?? That's awesome what area


----------



## cnedeer12

Winter88 said:


> Just hunted 9 days in a row am and pm in medina county from sat-tue the bucks were on the move not to many big ones but a few from wed-today it's been slow I'm still seeing groups of does and the bucks are not aggressive every buck I've seen I've grunted at and they run *** is going on got to go back to work tomorrow so won't be back out till wed hopefully things pick up has anybody in my area had any luck on thur I got to the stand late around 4:15 grabbed my sd card before I sat down and this guy was standing there at 4:10 just my luck
> View attachment 2080512


Where at in medina?


----------



## hdrking2003

Beautiful day weather wise, but a crappy day of hunting, for me at least. A button buck just after noon and a small buck cruising about 100 yards off at 4:30, that's it. Decent action from this stand yesterday, and nothing today. SE Knox Co.


----------



## jowens27

Let 5 his giant button buck walk this morning, had decent movement all day had a small 8 walk under me at 230, starting to heat up out my way in licking county. Seen my first "rut" action watched a buck chase a doe in circles in a field she dart off into the woods he followed she come out by herself 2 min later here he comes


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Finally had some luck....it's been 2 years since I have had the opportunity to fill my buck tag. This guy came in right before dark. After the shot he went about 5 steps. Stopped looked back and down he went. This was the first descent buck I have seen all year. . 
[/IMG]


----------



## scottprice

hows the acorn crop in scioto this year?


----------



## Whitebuck9481




----------



## dspell20

Someone turned on the rut switch in Carroll County. After watching a resident 3 point for 10 minutes something caught his attention on a ridge out infront of me h proceed to march 80 yards and square off with a 130 in 9 pt. after a 3 minute stare off the 3 pt headed south and the 9 pt just watched him go. I gave a few grunts and got the 9 pt's attention but he didn't want to play.

Moments later the woods explode from the south where the 3 pt headed. He came chasing a doe a mach 1000 under my stand with a 150+ inch 10 pt that I have never seen before. They came so fst that my head was spinning I watched the chase for 5 minutes up and down the ridges and valleys before they ended up on the ridge above me just out of sight for a few minutes. I can't believe that the 9 pt didn't come join in the frenzy.

After thing got quiet for a few minutes I threw a couple tending grunts out to the 9 pt on the opposite ridge. What happened next was simply amazing. I heard two of the deepest grunts that I have ever heard and could here two deer coming from the south. The biggest buck I ever laid eyes on was bumping a doe 60 yards out going between me and the ridge the 9pt was on grunting deep grunts every step. He was a giant chocolate horned main frame 12 pt. I grunted at him and he stopped in his tracks. After a 30 sec pause he continued to follow the doe so I let out another grunt and he stopped again. After another 30 sec he took another step in the doe's direction and I hit him with a snort wheeze. This set him over the top and his mind went from love to fight. He proceed to rub a tree to shreds and make a huge scrape. I grunted one more time at him and he thrashed the tree and scrape even more.

At this point I didn't want to push my luck so I let him finish up his show which lasted another minute finishing with peeing on his tarsal glands before he follwed the doe off to the north. 

Now I know why the 9 pt didn't want to play. It's ready to break loose boys!!!!!!!!!!! Good Luck


----------



## dspell20

Whitebuck9481 said:


> View attachment 2080543


 Congrats


----------



## TrashCan

Whitebuck9481 said:


> View attachment 2080543


how wide is that buck?


----------



## Whitebuck9481

21 inches inside. G2's are 11 inches. I don't think the picture does him justice.


----------



## gt1843

Saw 12 bucks from friday night to saturday night in meigs county. All young bucks, buddy shot a nice 8 pt friday, I would say that this week could be a good week.


----------



## helix33

Whitebuck9481 said:


> View attachment 2080543


Congratulations, nice buck.


----------



## Winter88

No I wish it was snow it's just a bad pic of a pic from sd card reader how big do you guys think he is 150? I've never been in to the game cams but I went and got one put it up that morning and that afternoon I got that pic rite under my stand wow should have got one a long time ago the bad thing is now I don't want to leave the woods lol. Im hunting seville


----------



## Outback Man

Yea I think it's about to break loose. All kinds of movement this evening. 2.5-3.5 yr olds cruising the downwind side of bedding areas. Forky pushing a group of three does. Little one cruising. I had one of my nice up and comers sped a good chunk of time 30-50 yds from me tonight. Nothing big yet though.-Warren County


----------



## Bwana

Whitebuck9481 said:


> 21 inches inside. G2's are 11 inches. I don't think the picture does him justice.


Nice, but those g2' s aren't 11 inches..you must be using your wife's ruler.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Guy that hunts a woods next to me killed this tonight.


----------



## Bwana

2X_LUNG said:


> Guy that hunts a woods next to me killed this tonight.


Great buck...NOW THOSE ARE 12-13 G2's


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> Guy that hunts a woods next to me killed this tonight.


What a monster!! Did he die of a heart attack? Lol. Must be a hidden entrance and exit.


----------



## Outback Man

hdrking2003 said:


> What a monster!! Did he die of a heart attack? Lol. Must be a hidden entrance and exit.


Look at the rear leg...


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Look at the rear leg...


I was thinking that was a mark or stain(trying to give the hunter the benefit of the doubt, lol)


----------



## ohiobuck74

jeff25 said:


> Any one know any good taxidermist within an hour or so of lancaster


Wildlife by design.. In pleasantville

Does excellent work


----------



## Burgmane

Rut switch got flipped in Preble county this evening. Today was my 5th day of hunting and I had seen 3 whitetail in this hoof up until this point. A little after 5 heard grunting in the timber, actually took a few seconds for it to register with me what I had just heard, it had been so long. Watched a solid shooter 8 chase a doe in and out of a holler through timber for 10-15 minutes. I threw the kitchen sink at him the rest of daylight but he never returned. Very exciting sit for me considering what I've sat through the past 5 days. Hope it's on for sure here now, 2 days left to fill tags. Best of luck I. The morning to everyone, I know I can't wait to get back in my Lone Wolf.


----------



## rayzor43

3dn4jc said:


> Hunted Zanesville area, bigger deer are just starting to get out and cruise, I shot this 157" buck Thursday morning responding to tending grunts, called him to the tree I was up and made a 2 yard shot straight down.
> 
> View attachment 2079280


Nice!


----------



## Bow pro

Start my 11 day vacation tomorrow! I'm thinking it hit it at the perfect time.


----------



## Bow pro

2X_LUNG said:


> Guy that hunts a woods next to me killed this tonight.


That is a toad!


----------



## candace1

here Is my 2ed buck ever first with a compound bow been 7 year since I filled my buck tag just been to picky decide I was going to fill it this year 
he is not that big but he is a 3 1/2 year old 8 point public land from the ground.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Way to go! And on the ground too! Congrats!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

ohiobuck74 said:


> Wildlife by design.. In pleasantville
> 
> Does excellent work


Pm saw logan county for your location. There are a couple good ones around here.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Got this whole week off work. Thinking the woods are going to blow up this week.


----------



## cretor11

jeff25 said:


> Any one know any good taxidermist within an hour or so of lancaster


High Point taxidermy in Thornville. I've got 7 deer 2 turkey and a coyote done there. The first deer was done close to 20 years ago ( damn I'm old) and it still looks good


----------



## Burgmane

Just made the executive decision to wait and go in at 10:00 for the 3/4 day sit. Hopefully with the full moon that decision pays off. Anyone else here hunt with this tactic on a full moon? I know its peak rut, etc. But I've seen almost 0 morning movement and have nada for trail cam pics in the AM this week.


----------



## helix33

candace1 said:


> here Is my 2ed buck ever first with a compound bow been 7 year since I filled my buck tag just been to picky decide I was going to fill it this year
> he is not that big but he is a 3 1/2 year old 8 point public land from the ground.
> View attachment 2080781
> 
> View attachment 2080782
> View attachment 2080784


Congratulations, great buck!


----------



## irishhacker

PSEBowhntr said:


> Nov 7th at 5:19pm. Cruised in and started to turn away at 65 yards, hit a hard grunt at him and turned him around. Got him at 20 yards. Greene County
> View attachment 2079800


Nice buck.. Have any trail cam pics of him? I know I do lol

Pm me and I'll send them to you


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Whitebuck9481 said:


> View attachment 2080543


Congrats


----------



## BowtechHunter65

candace1 said:


> here Is my 2ed buck ever first with a compound bow been 7 year since I filled my buck tag just been to picky decide I was going to fill it this year
> he is not that big but he is a 3 1/2 year old 8 point public land from the ground.
> View attachment 2080781
> 
> View attachment 2080782
> View attachment 2080784


Congrats. Public land to boot!


----------



## Tim/OH

How can I say this but I seen a glimpse of a booner.....speechless. 



Tim


----------



## mathews_rage

The light switch flipped in my area...6 bucks and 12+ does. 3 of the bucks are 3.5+ yr olds. The big boy I've been after is with a doe, just praying she will come by my stand. Good thing I brought snacks today.


----------



## Outback Man

Dead here so far but I did manage to rattle in more squirrels.


----------



## Tim/OH

Heard some heavy grunting in a thicket with some chasing going on....called but nothing came.

Licking County


Tim


----------



## Easttnhunter01

First morning in Highland, seen one lone doe. I've seen 3 bucks on the drive in none of them monsters 1 of them was fair nothing special


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Doe and two fawns this morning and a spike that didn't have a care in the world.


----------



## bigredneck61088

Dead so far in summit county this am


----------



## jace

One 6,


----------



## notz

dead all weekend in morgan county one big doe came in sunday night at 5 walked straight at me to 15 yards never gave a shot.... trail cam full of deer but none showed up


----------



## kylemcdowell

Bucks was running them does hard last night in Athens


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Dead in Adams county this am


----------



## brnt5295

Saw a few young doe wandering around at first light. Then about 8 am had 3 bucks chasing in the bottom. A lot of grunting & bleating going on. Looks like it's about to begin. Columbiana County.


----------



## nelliott

Have been on here yet this year but since the 2nd of November the woods has been on fire. I think I had a day or two mid week that it was dead and then yesterday morning. I imagine the dead days they are locked down with the does they find. Once they are done it's just crazy out again. This has been the most active rutting action I have ever seen. Nothing in range yet but seeing lots of activity.


----------



## Jtd0314

Hopefully the warm weather doesnt shut it down


----------



## bjohns7778

congrats!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

bwana said:


> nice, but those g2' s aren't 11 inches..you must be using your wife's ruler.



doooooooh!!!!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Real hot in delaware county. 4 bucks and 3 does by 8 am


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Doe and button buck just passed through, got some movement no bucks yet


----------



## Bow pro

Burgmane said:


> Just made the executive decision to wait and go in at 10:00 for the 3/4 day sit. Hopefully with the full moon that decision pays off. Anyone else here hunt with this tactic on a full moon? I know its peak rut, etc. But I've seen almost 0 morning movement and have nada for trail cam pics in the AM this week.



I'm doing the same thing today. I already had a good looking 2.5 year old cruse by.


----------



## Ohiohntr

mathews_rage said:


> The light switch flipped in my area...6 bucks and 12+ does. 3 of the bucks are 3.5+ yr olds. The big boy I've been after is with a doe, just praying she will come by my stand. Good thing I brought snacks today.


No...no...no....I didn't read that, don't want to read that....I must immediately click off of this thread and get back to work so I can play later this week!!! :user:


----------



## KimberTac1911

Woods quiet. Sneaked back to house for lunch and let dogs out. Be back in stand around 2


----------



## gatorbait42

Yesterday morning I had a small buck cruise through my back yard and knock my Glendel buck over, tore up a tree and made a scrape. Then about 12:30 another small buck came through. Did not realize it but a big buck with a doe was on the other side of the fence(Airport Property) in a picked bean field. I hunted yesterday evening and didn't see anything. I came home and the kids said two more bucks cruised through while I was gone. Licking Co.


----------



## Nichko

Artic temps coming this week.

Finally getting some rubs and scrapes near my best set. Unfortunately have a stray dog running the area.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Nichko said:


> Artic temps coming this week.
> 
> Finally getting some rubs and scrapes near my best set. Unfortunately have a stray dog running the area.


Get the stand hunters/heater body suits out. Wednesday to sunday look promising


----------



## tarzan3307

Last week the woods were alive with movement. Today the woods seem pretty dead here in Lorain County. Wondering if this warm weather is to blame...?


----------



## Nichko

KimberTac1911 said:


> Get the stand hunters/heater body suits out. Wednesday to sunday look promising



Starting Weds. I'll be working half days.


----------



## LJOHNS

Small 8 pt. and a forky came by this morning. No shooters. Fresh cut corn yesterday so I am hunting the edge of that this evening. Warm and windy though. Weather looks better after Wednesday. May go down to Southern WV for the rest of the rut. Not seeing any shooters here in OH.


----------



## napd63

Moment of truth this morning when the gnarly buck presented himself at 20 yards this morning and I choked. Hit him high right below the back strap and possibly clipping the top of one lung. No blood at the spot of the hit. After a while I followed the path he took and came across some bright bubbly blood leading me to believe I clipped a lung and the blood was coming from his mouth. Found blood for a little ways then it stopped. Taking a walk a little later. Such a bummer.






only memory I have is the trail cam pic


----------



## LJOHNS

Just checked that corn field. Damn that combine hardly left a kernel! Not sure how productive that area is going to be?


----------



## ohiobucks

napd63 said:


> Moment of truth this morning when the gnarly buck presented himself at 20 yards this morning and I choked. Hit him high right below the back strap and possibly clipping the top of one lung. No blood at the spot of the hit. After a while I followed the path he took and came across some bright bubbly blood leading me to believe I clipped a lung and the blood was coming from his mouth. Found blood for a little ways then it stopped. Taking a walk a little later. Such a bummer.
> View attachment 2081050
> only memory I have is the trail cam pic


It happens. If you think you got at least one lung (from what I've read) that deer will most likely die. Maybe look for a tracking dog service to help. Best of luck OP.


----------



## KimberTac1911

napd63 said:


> Moment of truth this morning when the gnarly buck presented himself at 20 yards this morning and I choked. Hit him high right below the back strap and possibly clipping the top of one lung. No blood at the spot of the hit. After a while I followed the path he took and came across some bright bubbly blood leading me to believe I clipped a lung and the blood was coming from his mouth. Found blood for a little ways then it stopped. Taking a walk a little later. Such a bummer.
> View attachment 2081050
> only memory I have is the trail cam pic


Where are u hunting? Got a buddy training bloodhound for recovery of deer


----------



## bporter

This weekend was dead in bethel. 26ish hours on stand, didn't see a deer after 8:30 am Saturday morning. Nothing all afternoon and nothing yesterday. Week before saw a nice 7 dogging a doe for 600 yards. 

Sure hope this weekend it pops off


----------



## H20fwler

I saw two different bucks locked up with does laying out in open fields this weekend, it is on.


----------



## dspell20

napd63 said:


> Moment of truth this morning when the gnarly buck presented himself at 20 yards this morning and I choked. Hit him high right below the back strap and possibly clipping the top of one lung. No blood at the spot of the hit. After a while I followed the path he took and came across some bright bubbly blood leading me to believe I clipped a lung and the blood was coming from his mouth. Found blood for a little ways then it stopped. Taking a walk a little later. Such a bummer.
> View attachment 2081050
> only memory I have is the trail cam pic


Don't give up and take the help of a tracking dog. That is a great buck and if you caught a lung he is dead


----------



## jwolfe78

They have been locked down yesterday and today w does. :/


----------



## hdrking2003

Just had a lil Forky chase 2 does all around my area. Hopefully they speed the "hot" sent and created just enough of a ruckus to attract others. We will see.


----------



## Nichko

I have a dang stray dog in my woods.


----------



## paarchhntr

Nichko said:


> I have a dang stray dog in my woods.


Take him for a ride 20 miles away and let him go.


----------



## paarchhntr

Is the wind in se oh ever going to stop blowing? Seems like it's been blowing 12+ mph for the last week.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Copy tht on the wind the weather is giving it to be warm an windy tomorrow. Hopefully it will be on wensday


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

It's really quite here in Delaware Co, they are taking off beans one field over that might push something this way.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bryden Kinniard said:


> It's really quite here in Delaware Co, they are taking off beans one field over that might push something this way.


This morning was good. Taking beans off by me too. What part of the county are you hunting


----------



## hdrking2003

Big shooter 10 just strolled through, and just out of range. My calls meant nothing to him. Seems the trail left by those earlier does was way more important to him. Pleeeeeeaaaaase, come baaaaaaack!!!


----------



## TrashCan

Went from seeing 20+ deer sat. to 6 this morning.Couple small bucks running all over the field looking for doe's and a few doe's way out in the cornfield 500 yards away


----------



## TrashCan

hdrking2003 said:


> Big shooter 10 just strolled through, and just out of range. My calls meant nothing to him. Seems the trail left by those earlier does was way more important to him. Pleeeeeeaaaaase, come baaaaaaack!!!


You are making me regret my decision to wait for the wind to die down tomorrow


----------



## irishhacker

Preble county. ..nothing moving yet..
Yesterday. .hunted Montgomery. .not one deer


----------



## jhyde311

Had a doe and fawn so far... Been sitting since 2:30


----------



## irishhacker

Preble. .just had a 120 8 pointer go cruising by..no shot


----------



## standmaster

Went out sat saw 11 with grunting and chasing. Same tree this morning zilch..what gives lol


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Just had a doe show up in corn in front of me I didn't see which way she came but about 2 min after I saw her a 2 1/2 6 pt crossed the creek and went to her and followed her in the standing corn


----------



## dspell20

Believe it or not the deer don't care if it's warm out. If you are waiting for the cold front you are crazy. Besides I'd rather be in the stand in 50 degree weather then 30 degree! Don't over think it and get after it. It is a Sweet November!


----------



## flinginairos

I filled my first Ohio buck tag on Friday afternoon but I have still yet to see any rutting activity lol. I stayed in camp til today so my dad could hunt and the deer just weren't moving. Been a weird year for sure. Here is the buck I killed. Not an Ohio monster but I am happy with him!


----------



## helix33

dspell20 said:


> Believe it or not the deer don't care if it's warm out. If you are waiting for the cold front you are crazy. Besides I'd rather be in the stand in 50 degree weather then 30 degree! Don't over think it and get after it. It is a Sweet November!


I agree, if it's on it's on and weather doesn't make a difference.


----------



## helix33

flinginairos said:


> I filled my first Ohio buck tag on Friday afternoon but I have still yet to see any rutting activity lol. I stayed in camp til today so my dad could hunt and the deer just weren't moving. Been a weird year for sure. Here is the buck I killed. Not an Ohio monster but I am happy with him!


Congratulations, nice buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

flinginairos said:


> I filled my first Ohio buck tag on Friday afternoon but I have still yet to see any rutting activity lol. I stayed in camp til today so my dad could hunt and the deer just weren't moving. Been a weird year for sure. Here is the buck I killed. Not an Ohio monster but I am happy with him!


Way to go! You should be proud!


----------



## LJOHNS

What a night! I set up by a fresh cut corn field and grunted in a stud of a 10. I am not great at measuring on site but he looked like a 150" class. He circled down wind and caught my scent. He came in to about 50 yards. Most of the action was in the adjacent field tonight (of course!) Two more shooters chasing and fighting. Saw a total of 6 bucks today with three of them big boys! They are on their feet now - you need to be in the woods from now until Thanksgiving! Weather don't mean crap when the does are hot! I have been waiting for this day all year - the big boys are finally up in the daylight! Guess I will keep hunting this area the rest of the week! Good luck folks!


----------



## GTO63

Shot this guy on Nov 2


----------



## helix33

GTO63 said:


> Shot this guy on Nov 2


Congratulations, nice buck!


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Congrats!


----------



## GTO63

thanks guys


----------



## BowtechHunter65

GTO63 said:


> Shot this guy on Nov 2


Great deer buddy!


----------



## sammusi

Are you guys thinking rattling is basically a waste at this point ?


----------



## Outback Man

One doe all day...came from towards the bedding area around 5:00 an browsed for 20 minutes. Still ant figure out whats going on.


----------



## GTO63

sammusi said:


> Are you guys thinking rattling is basically a waste at this point ?


I wouldnt say so, rattled a 10 point yesterday morning, was 150 yards out came right in to to 10 yards, buddy didnt want to shoot him, I was filming.


----------



## rayzor43

candace1 said:


> here Is my 2ed buck ever first with a compound bow been 7 year since I filled my buck tag just been to picky decide I was going to fill it this year
> he is not that big but he is a 3 1/2 year old 8 point public land from the ground.
> View attachment 2080781
> 
> View attachment 2080782
> View attachment 2080784


Congrats on your first bow buck! Hope there are many more in your future.


----------



## scottprice

sammusi said:


> Are you guys thinking rattling is basically a waste at this point ?


A waste?! Now is the best time for it


----------



## rayzor43

candace1 said:


> here is my 2ed buck ever first with a compound bow been 7 year since i filled my buck tag just been to picky decide i was going to fill it this year
> he is not that big but he is a 3 1/2 year old 8 point public land from the ground.
> View attachment 2080781
> 
> View attachment 2080782
> View attachment 2080784





napd63 said:


> moment of truth this morning when the gnarly buck presented himself at 20 yards this morning and i choked. Hit him high right below the back strap and possibly clipping the top of one lung. No blood at the spot of the hit. After a while i followed the path he took and came across some bright bubbly blood leading me to believe i clipped a lung and the blood was coming from his mouth. Found blood for a little ways then it stopped. Taking a walk a little later. Such a bummer.
> View attachment 2081050
> only memory i have is the trail cam pic


tracking dog!!!


----------



## wasp

Been seeing lots of different young bucks consistently in southeast Ohio for the last several days, including some rutting activity. But so far, 90% of the bucks were 2 1/2 or yearlings, only one 3 1/2 and nothing bigger than that. Big boys are out there, I know because I have a few pictures in the middle of the night, but they sure haven't shown up in daylight yet.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

KimberTac1911 said:


> This morning was good. Taking beans off by me too. What part of the county are you hunting


Kilbourne It is just north of the J.V.S.
I did see a small 6 running around to night.


----------



## Burgmane

irishhacker said:


> Preble. .just had a 120 8 pointer go cruising by..no shot


Saw my first good rutting activity in Preble last night, 3/4 day sit today and not much. Yearling doe at 5:30, drew back on her but couldn't bring myself to do it. Don't want to eat a double tag sandwich and I have 1 day left to fill 'em, the little lady might not be so lucky tomorrow.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bryden Kinniard said:


> Kilbourne It is just north of the J.V.S.
> I did see a small 6 running around to night.


Yea i know where thats at. Im over by magnetic springs over by marysville.


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Maybe over estimated a little. But they are 10 plus inches. Some guys could learn a lot from Ex-NFL football coach Herman Edwards. "Don't press send"......it makes you look foolish. 


Thanks to everyone else for the congrats and well wishes.


----------



## Whitebuck9481

Bwana said:


> Nice, but those g2' s aren't 11 inches..you must be using your wife's ruler.


See above.


----------



## LPPLAYER59

8 am Sunday, the second best buck on my cameras came through chasing a doe. 40 yards broadside got my best buck so far. Dropped him off at the taxidermist tonight. Hope the picture attached, using my iPad.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

Whitebuck9481 said:


> View attachment 2081538
> View attachment 2081540
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe over estimated a little. But they are 10 plus inches. Some guys could learn a lot from Ex-NFL football coach Herman Edwards. "Don't press send"......it makes you look foolish.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for the congrats and well wishes.


FYI...more like 9 inch bro...stops at main beams...sometimes just don't push send


----------



## Easttnhunter01

dspell20 said:


> Believe it or not the deer don't care if it's warm out. If you are waiting for the cold front you are crazy. Besides I'd rather be in the stand in 50 degree weather then 30 degree! Don't over think it and get after it. It is a Sweet November!



I'm not waitin on the cold front lol. I know the temps aren't the only factor, but I bet this thread will show what the temps do wensday, we will see time will tell


----------



## z7hunter11

Great day in adams county. Saw 6 different bucks. (2 good ones ). 17 deer total. And my buddy seen the biggest buck of his life and he's killed a 161" 12 pointer. His text was like trying to read Chinese he was shaking so bad, and he talked about it the whole way home. That's what its all about. Goodluck out there fellas.


----------



## billk63

tarzan3307 said:


> Last week the woods were alive with movement. Today the woods seem pretty dead here in Lorain County. Wondering if this warm weather is to blame...?


Valley city dead since Friday. Saw 5 deer all weekend. No chasing. Catching four different buck at a scrape on trailcam. One doe stopped by to lick the branch. Bright moon and daytime winds have them in vampire mode.


----------



## BLan

tarzan3307 said:


> Last week the woods were alive with movement. Today the woods seem pretty dead here in Lorain County. Wondering if this warm weather is to blame...?


I think they are still moving a great deal at night with this fuller moon.

This evening this little skinhead, I'm thinking it was a button buck that's all over the cameras, comes running in, starts spinning around acting like it's fighting then starts to run off the opposite direction and starts running in circles mule kicking and meanders off. Craziest thing I've ever seen, then there was another skinhead, which again confirms my thoughts because there's two buttons, on the ridge running around. No other sighting though.


----------



## Bwana

Whitebuck9481 said:


> See above.


Still looks like the wife's ruler, starting the tape at 3 inches in the picture...but hey its your deer, your allowed to lie all you want..I never need to.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

rayzor43 said:


> tracking dog!!!


Hang in there man....best of luck finding him. Keep an eye up for turkey vultures when searching. He's a beauty...you'll find him.


----------



## LPPLAYER59

11/9 - 8.am. Chasing a Doe. All morning chasing activity starting from 11/7 in NE OH (Trumbull County)


----------



## helix33

LPPLAYER59 said:


> 11/9 - 8.am. Chasing a Doe. All morning chasing activity starting from 11/7 in NE OH (Trumbull County)
> View attachment 2081645


Congratulations, nice buck!


----------



## jhyde311

saw 4 does and 3 fawns tonight in the corner of the field. no bucks in sight…hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Bwana

LPPLAYER59 said:


> 11/9 - 8.am. Chasing a Doe. All morning chasing activity starting from 11/7 in NE OH (Trumbull County)
> View attachment 2081645


Congrats, great looking bow too


----------



## kholland

Not seeing anything this morning, guess I'll pack it in. On the other hand, the Suns about to come up, maybe I'll stay awhile longer.


----------



## sammusi

OK thanks .. I feel like where I am out there rattling would bring them in every direction . This season has not done anything I thought maybe I just missed it. I'm going back out sat and Sunday so here's to a good week to all .


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Just had a button buck pass through now if I could see his papaw lol


----------



## gcab

OhioSagittarius said:


> FYI...more like 9 inch bro...stops at main beams...sometimes just don't push send


Not defending any measurements stated, but no, you're wrong. You measure to where the tine intersects the main beam through center of main beam. So I would say something like 10 or 10 1/8" on the left one as an example.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

I now understand how hunters hunting public land can feel. Yesterday I get to stand around 2...15 mins later a doe comes blowing by me so I stsbd and hear loud panting. Thinking I may get to see and watch a buck(killed mine already) chase by I was shocked when I saw it was two boxers followed by another little dog who couldn't keep up. To make it worse here comes a guy on his gator and sees me and asks if I have seen his black cow!!! I politely said no and he went on his way. Ok it was early not a big deal. Then at 5 I hear loud crashing behind me I get excited hoping to get a chance at a doe only to see its two German shepards running as the other property owner is on his 3-wheeler at prime time. I understand both were on there property and I chose to sit my stand that sits n corner of property lines, but hot dang it's freaking Novemver prime time, stay inside! Rant over. I did see 7 does all out of range. Today is my last day and head home. Hopefully something happens tonight! Good luck


----------



## M.Magis

gcab said:


> Not defending any measurements stated, but no, you're wrong. You measure to where the *tine intersects the main beam through center of main beam*. So I would say something like 10 or 10 1/8" on the left one as an example.


No, that is not correct. And that's where I think a lot of people come up with scores that are clearly higher than they should be. The tine measurement stops where the tine and main beam meet, not the center of the main beam. Check out the B&C site for more info.


----------



## jhyde311

A Deer under me before light at about 6:20am and too dark to tell what it was. Had a doe and fawn come in, waiting for their daddy to show up


----------



## RossCoHunter

gcab said:


> Not defending any measurements stated, but no, you're wrong. You measure to where the tine intersects the main beam through center of main beam. So I would say something like 10 or 10 1/8" on the left one as an example.


Normal points project from the top of the main beam. They are measured from the nearest edge of the main beam over the outer curve to the tip. Lay the tape along the outer curve of the beam so that the top edge of the tape coincides with the top edge of the beam on both sides of the point to determine the baseline for point measurement (See Figure A). If there are more than five abnormal points to a side, add them together and input in the last field.
http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## jmanhere

LPPLAYER59 said:


> 11/9 - 8.am. Chasing a Doe. All morning chasing activity starting from 11/7 in NE OH (Trumbull County)
> View attachment 2081645


Nice buck from an ex Y-town boy (Actually Austintown). My stomping grounds though were around Lisbon. If I ever moved back, the one good reason would be the access to good hunting I had up there.


----------



## Outback Man

Only one deer so far but was a nice buck. Cruising the woods edge. Watched him make a scrape and then just stand around grunting. I'm second guessing myself passing on him cause he looked way bigger, both body and rack, in person than on trail cam pics and video I have of him. He's mainframe 8 pt with double split G2s. I'd previously decided to pass on him cause I think he's a 3.5 yr old 130"ish guy that ha great potential in the next year or two. Man o really hope he doesn't come back thru.


----------



## CarpCommander

This year has got to be a dead tie with last year as having the worst rut activity-or maybe I should say complete lack of it.

I've been hunting every day for the past 6 days, morning and night, bouncing between 3 (usually) great farms in 2 counties. So far I've seen one dink 8pt chase a doe, and maybe a handful of small bucks just bumping them around. I've seen all kinds of mature does without anything bugging em. Usually it's bananas this time of year! I know most of the action is happening at night, but there's always SOME bucks out cruising during the day. 

I haven't even seen em in the fields. It's just dead....


----------



## craa34927

Yeah sunday was the best day i had but still only saw one shooter.....rest were dinks


----------



## Golfinghayes

How's this upcoming weekend looking?


----------



## craa34927

Cold


----------



## craa34927

With a slight chance of deer activity if you are lucky....lol


----------



## Golfinghayes

Interesting you guys are saying it's just as bad as last year. Last year I only had 2 days where I actually saw decent rutting activity. This year I've seen chasing on the last 5 hunts I've been on. Including 3 shooters (in my book 120" 8 point), maybe it's just location but in Muskingum things are good.


----------



## irishhacker

yes.. been a fun rut so far this year.. in the seeking phase right now.. where I hunt


----------



## titan-chaser

If I close my eyes and just listen, it feels and seems like turkey season...saw one 20 inch deer at 8:30... Lol.. Two does at about 9am... Hoping front will kick these deer into action...


----------



## jjv101

Seems pretty slow up here in Northern ohio. No chasing, not seeing many does running ether! 

Last week hunted 3 days at my girlfriends parents property where I have 10 does and 4 bucks on camera but haven't see anything the entire time.

Hunted yesterday evening in NW Ohio, saw nothing until my way out, 5 does in a corn harvested corn field with 3 bucks about a 100 yards away and only 30 yards from my truck, should have just say in the bed of my truck haha

Back out at my gfs parents today an hr away east, nothing all morning..


----------



## jhyde311

Nice little basket 8 chasing a doe in the field hard, then another small buck later with his nose to the ground running hard


----------



## Nichko

Each sit my standard is getting lower, LOL


----------



## Darkvador

I have followed this thread for a couple years now. I am not sure what some of you guys expect out of the rut. If you want deer running wild every year for the first half of November, you are in for many years of disappointments. You have to remember that during the 12 hours of darkness, while we are all at home, there is a lot going on in the woods. You also can't judge off your cameras, they are only monitoring an area the size of my driveway. Deer are not obligated to walk in front of them and show you what they are up to. Find the doe and just be patient.


----------



## dspell20

Well spoke Darkvador. Time and patience will pay off


----------



## ohioarcher

Hopefully this weekend picks up in my area


----------



## mosh22

We had a doe come out in the field yesterday at sunset to feed. 2 minutes later a good size buck followed her out and she trotted away from him as he approached. She kept eating but he shortly turned away and walked away from her out of the field and left her. Can anyone enlighten me why it happened this way? Did he already breed her or was she just not ready..
Asking because we have known her to be in this territory and wondering if we will get a better chance at him. It was near dark when they came out and they were 100 yards off..so we did not get a chance.


----------



## Burgmane

darkvador said:


> i have followed this thread for a couple years now. I am not sure what some of you guys expect out of the rut. If you want deer running wild every year for the first half of november, you are in for many years of disappointments. You have to remember that during the 12 hours of darkness, while we are all at home, there is a lot going on in the woods. You also can't judge off your cameras, they are only monitoring an area the size of my driveway. Deer are not obligated to walk in front of them and show you what they are up to. Find the doe and just be patient.


but that's not what it's like on outdoor channel!


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Been slow since 7:30 but I just had a basket rack 8 pt chase a doe by me never slowed down he was right on her tail


----------



## dspell20

mosh22 said:


> We had a doe come out in the field yesterday at sunset to feed. 2 minutes later a good size buck followed her out and she trotted away from him as he approached. She kept eating but he shortly turned away and walked away from her out of the field and left her. Can anyone enlighten me why it happened this way? Did he already breed her or was she just not ready..
> Asking because we have known her to be in this territory and wondering if we will get a better chance at him. It was near dark when they came out and they were 100 yards off..so we did not get a chance.


I'd say she wasn't ready yet and he was just scent checking


----------



## KimberTac1911

Slow morning. Saw 19 squirrels and finally saw deer on way home at 11. Debating on sitting out night and sit all day tomorrow. I was getting bored pretty easily today. Just need to pace myself for the marathon. Still have until monday before i need to go back to work


----------



## kholland

Windy as S#*% here in marion. Made me think twice about being in the climber.


----------



## Darkvador

Burgmane said:


> but that's not what it's like on outdoor channel!


Haha yes indeed. I have been rut hunting Ohio 30+ days a year for the last 20+ years. I have rut hunted Pa for the last 34 years. If I filmed all my heavy rut action for a whole season, I could easily put it in a one hour with commercials. Some years are better than others and its real easy to get frustrated if your expectations are too high. I will say this, if you hunt places that see too much hunting pressure, then you will have night time ruts. Seen it happen and it sucks.


----------



## KimberTac1911

kholland said:


> Windy as S#*% here in marion. Made me think twice about being in the climber.


I am about 10 miles south and its windy here as well. Winds got to be pushing 20mph


----------



## GTO63

Friends brother was driving in down town Marion and took this picture this morning, very nice buck


----------



## Delawareriver

yesterday morning, came up field edge around 6:45, sniffed around one or two scrapes. Double lunged him and tipped over in sight. Couldn't even smell him till we loaded him up then we could smell a little tarsal but not crazy. muskingum county


----------



## GTO63

Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Crossed paths with my best buck to date on Sunday morning....good luck to all this year.


----------



## GTO63

CAS_HNTR said:


> View attachment 2082115
> 
> 
> Crossed paths with my best buck to date on Sunday morning....good luck to all this year.


Very nice! Congrats


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

Come on Polar Vortex :smow:


----------



## snoodcrusher

CAS_HNTR said:


> View attachment 2082115
> 
> 
> Crossed paths with my best buck to date on Sunday morning....good luck to all this year.


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Burgmane

Anyone sitting out in the rain with me this afternoon in southwest oh?

Last afternoon hunt and I have a hail Mary hunt tomorrow AM if necessary. It's officially "brown it's down" time. 

#NoTagSandwiches


----------



## mosh22

Burgmane said:


> Anyone sitting out in the rain with me this afternoon in southwest oh?
> 
> Last afternoon hunt and I have a hail Mary hunt tomorrow AM if necessary. It's officially "brown it's down" time.
> 
> #NoTagSandwiches


Yep will be sitting right as the front approaches for din din time...Northern central Ohio actually...But I have a good feeling they are gonna come out to eat before this big cold front pushes through.


----------



## Cannonball08

Darkvador said:


> You also can't judge off your cameras, they are only monitoring an area the size of my driveway./QUOTE]
> 
> Amen , i have always said this


----------



## drawed

Took my first deer ever on Sunday just before noon. Rattled and grunted him right into a decoy 20yds from the stand. Double lung, clean pass through (even got my arrow back) He went down no further than 30yds from where he was hit it was perfect, no drama just a good clean harvest.

I've sat in the same stand 6 times over the last week and have seen countless deer. Sunday evening we watched 8 bucks come from all around, no does. The night before it was misty and windy out and saw tons of does and 2 buck. They are out and about!


----------



## Cannonball08

Great job man!


----------



## helix33

Nichko said:


> Each sit my standard is getting lower, LOL


Lol, I hear ya.


----------



## helix33

drawed said:


> View attachment 2082255
> 
> 
> Took my first deer ever on Sunday just before noon. Rattled and grunted him right into a decoy 20yds from the stand. Double lung, clean pass through (even got my arrow back) He went down no further than 30yds from where he was hit it was perfect, no drama just a good clean harvest.
> 
> I've sat in the same stand 6 times over the last week and have seen countless deer. Sunday evening we watched 8 bucks come from all around, no does. The night before it was misty and windy out and saw tons of does and 2 buck. They are out and about!


Nice job, getting action on a decoy is a great rush.


----------



## gcab

anyone hopeful with tomorrow and colder temps coming in even given the wind?


----------



## mshumak3

CarpCommander said:


> This year has got to be a dead tie with last year as having the worst rut activity-or maybe I should say complete lack of it.
> 
> I've been hunting every day for the past 6 days, morning and night, bouncing between 3 (usually) great farms in 2 counties. So far I've seen one dink 8pt chase a doe, and maybe a handful of small bucks just bumping them around. I've seen all kinds of mature does without anything bugging em. Usually it's bananas this time of year! I know most of the action is happening at night, but there's always SOME bucks out cruising during the day.
> 
> I haven't even seen em in the fields. It's just dead....


Are you hunting near Marysville? I was driving on 33 Sunday morning and I can't tell you how many deer I saw out moving all over in the Marysville area, including chasing! Stick with it my friend.


----------



## hdrking2003

GTO63 said:


> Friends brother was driving in down town Marion and took this picture this morning, very nice buck


Wow. I'd leave my tailgate down too!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Been out all morning and haven't seen a thing. Hopefully the action will pick up late afternoon. All day sit. At least it's not cold yet!


----------



## Ohiohntr

GTO63 said:


> Friends brother was driving in down town Marion and took this picture this morning, very nice buck


That's the square in Bucyrus but PIG none the less....glad he was driving towards my hunting grounds and not away from it.:smile:

And yes, magically my tailgate would not be functional as well


----------



## napd63

Stayed out of the stand today. Got the girlfriends stand all situated for the rest of the week. Walks down into this deep creek cut to check it out and stumbled on this last years buck. Back in hunt mode tomorrow. 







if someone can rotate be my guest I can't figure it out


----------



## craa34927

Its hot!!! Ugh


----------



## utrocket

napd63 said:


> Stayed out of the stand today. Got the girlfriends stand all situated for the rest of the week. Walks down into this deep creek cut to check it out and stumbled on this last years buck. Back in hunt mode tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2082288
> if someone can rotate be my guest I can't figure it out


----------



## z7master167

You guys think you have it tough, try having a spot where you see 5-15 deer every sit the whole month of october, anticipating the rut, only to have a guy come in the first week of november and hunt 100yds away and shoots everything..


----------



## KimberTac1911

z7master167 said:


> You guys think you have it tough, try having a spot where you see 5-15 deer every sit the whole month of october, anticipating the rut, only to have a guy come in the first week of november and hunt 100yds away and shoots everything..


Be grateful you see that many. I know people who saw 5 deer all of October. Plus if he killed that many deer call odnr, he would be a poacher


----------



## z7master167

KimberTac1911 said:


> Be grateful you see that many. I know people who saw 5 deer all of October. Plus if he killed that many deer call odnr, he would be a poacher


Dont know how many if any he has killed, i have heard him shoot 5 times and found an arrow with turkey feathers on it laying about 40yds from my stand. Since he has came in im lucky to see a deer and when they do come in they are scared to death


----------



## CarpCommander

mshumak3 said:


> Are you hunting near Marysville? I was driving on 33 Sunday morning and I can't tell you how many deer I saw out moving all over in the Marysville area, including chasing! Stick with it my friend.


I drive 33 to Columbus daily to work and haven't seen any, up until I started vacation on the 6th. But since then I've been driving from Mechanicsburg to Rushsylvania almost daily and STILL haven't seen anything in any of the fields....

I'm still diggin away though, even as I type this I'm on stand, watching this storm get closer and closer. Hopefully after this cold front swings in things will pick up, but I can hear the fat lady singing off in the distance...



craa34927 said:


> Its hot!!! Ugh


Not any more! Holy temp drop! I swear it's gone down about 15 degrees in the last 30mins.


----------



## hdrking2003

CarpCommander said:


> Hopefully after this cold front swings in things will pick up, *but I can hear the fat lady singing off in the distance*...


On November 11th? I'd say that the fat lady isn't even off the couch yet, and is FAR from singing. Keep your head up Carp!!


----------



## irishhacker

If she does get off the couch now, it's only to grab some popcorn for the rest of the show..we're just getting started


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> If she does get off the couch now, it's only to grab some popcorn for the rest of the show..we're just getting started


Truth!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Called in a basket rack 6pt thats all I seen...sat in the treestand until 11:00....



Tim


----------



## KyFlintlock

Chasing a few days ago but smaller bucks


----------



## DamonZ8

I hunted Lake county this morning till 1pm, not a single deer. There are tracks all around the feeders and fresh rubs all over, just no daytime activity, at least in the sliver I hunt in.


----------



## Jackson01

While I was out **** hunting Lastnight I seen 2 differant bucks locked down with 2 differant does.One buck was atleast 150" and the other was prolly 130".When the does got up the bucks started charging them trying to make sure they didn't get away.I couldn't believe my eyes.I watched countless does over the weekend and never seen a buck near them.Then 3 days later there's bucks locked down with does.Thats huntin tho.Congrats to all the nice bucks killed and Goodluck fellas.


----------



## LJOHNS

I am putting out a decoy on the edge of a fresh cut corn field the rest of this week. Never tried a decoy for deer before - should be interesting. 
Only saw one small buck this morning. Came home early this afternoon - too warm.


----------



## Ckal535

I hunt north east ohio. Yesturday i sat 12 hours and saw one 6 pt cruisen. I hunted today and could hear deer running before first light and then nothing untill 10 am. Got back in the woods at 1 pm and didnt see deer till 4 pm. I saw a spike buck come into eat, then i saw a doe and then three yearling does came into eat. No pressure, no running around no chasing... No big bucks


----------



## z7hunter11

I always have had the best rut luck about the 10th thru the 20th. So it's just getting started in my mind boys.


----------



## Regohio

I hope you are Right Ohio Brother! They just gotta start chasing!


----------



## Ohiohntr

Fellas I just seen a PIG cross the road down from my house coming home from town tonight....he was hot after two does when they crossed the road. To bad I can't hunt there...lol


----------



## BLan

Nichko said:


> Each sit my standard is getting lower, LOL


My standards aren't going to start down until the corn comes off. With my back being sketchy this year if I can't drive the gator back to get one it had better be the monarch of the woods. I've seen some rutting action, but not like I have in the past. I think we're still early, but then again the doe population seems down a bit this year and that could be a factor.


----------



## bigoman

I hunted all last week in Logan County and I saw several bucks but the rut wasn't showing yet. This week should get good with the weather that's moving in! Good luck!


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

From Nov 7th till today I have has 7 friends drop mature deer on their feet. Most are seeing few deer but rut is full throttle right now. I am an engineer and drive the roads and I have seen dead deer all over the last 4-5 days, and at least 10 mature bucks in the fields with does all over central and southern ohio. If not happening in your location then move stands or try another tactic. It is happening.


----------



## Ridley

They are locked down where I hunt in Wayne county. The 8th-10th were the best days. I downed our target 8 point on the 9th. 

Probably won't see good buck movement again till at least next weekend when they are running out of hot does and start searching again. 

Like I said a long time ago, with the full moon the first week in Nov, this years daylight chasing activity would be weak. That was spot on where I hunt. Very light chasing and only about 48 hours worth of good action before being locked down for the first round. We went from seeing over a dozen bucks on the 9th, to just one on the 11th.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Summit county: Two bucks came by about 200 yds. around 4:45 on their way to the acorn patch. One monster and a smaller buck that have surprisingly stayed together for some time now. They weren't pressured or hot. I decided to stealth over to another location and it wasn't 5 minutes after I situated myself behind some cover when a young 7 came through as he made his way to the acorns....he came within 15 yards of me while I was on the ground and he didn't have a care in the world. He needs to grow, so he got the free pass....


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 2 does earlier but haven't seen anything since....the woods are dead.




Tim


----------



## KimberTac1911

Tim/OH said:


> Seen 2 does earlier but haven't seen anything since....the woods are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Same here. Think if you dropped a pin it would echo.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Slow for me in Highland county to no deer yet


----------



## Ohiohntr

6pt @ 8am walking without a care in the world...pretty sure the wind is hitting me in the face and back of the neck at the same time.


----------



## Nichko

Starting today I'm half day at work the rest in stand. Standing corn is beat down with tracks but one of my woods is starting to show fresh rubs, scrapes. Where to hunt today???


----------



## z7master167

Deer b4 daylight came thru, 2 does after daylight and i see a shooter cruisin at 9 about 150 yds away, 10 min later another buck pops out goin the same way, grunted him within 40yds of my stand but he was just a small 8 pt, cant hunt agai until saturday


----------



## Ubet28

Is it slow out in Ohio? Sure is slow here in Illinois. . Been on stand for well over 100 hrs since the 31st and have only saw 5 deer. Have yet to see a doe. All bucks. 2 of them were still Bachelor up. The other 2 seemed to be rutting pretty hard but dinks one was 4 point and the other was a spike. . Wierd start to the rut for sure. Gl guys ..


----------



## cgs1967

I have not seen a big boy chasing a doe yet. This year rut is very slow at best. I have hunted in Columbiana County, Geurnsey County and Ashland County and all the same. No real chasing and no big bucks chasing. Had five mature does walk by yesterday and nothing with them or following.


----------



## bjohns7778

Ubet28 said:


> Been on stand for well over 100 hrs


Wow... we have only had about 125 legal hunting hrs since the 31st. That is hitting it hard. I admire your tenacity. I assume you have been spending time in a lot of different stand locations but it sounds like you need to find some more. In that amount of time you should know the resident deer groups in your areas pretty well... if there are any.

I personally have spent maybe a third of that amount of time on stand since the 31st. I have seen regular groups of does and fawns move through their normal routines and have seen two bucks on the move. I have had hotter rut days in the past but all-in-all I think the rut has been fairly normal.


----------



## shooter44n45

This guy is chasing off the smaller bucks here at my Miami county place but he is remaining nocturnal! #frustrated!
I've passed every deer around here so far, up to 12 a day, waiting on this guy. My patients is wearing thin but the rut is in full swing I believe.
View attachment 2082964

Last weekend is Jackson county we saw a few, one truly nice buck but couldn't get him within 100 yards.


----------



## Outback Man

One doe popped out o the bedding area a few times this morning to browse in the she of the bean field. She would only come out a little bit and only stay out for a minute or two, so I'm assuming a buck might have had her pegged down in there. After that one young buck came out of the bedding and crossed the bean field. 

So the only real rut activity I've seen is a forky chasing a yearling and some light 2.5-3.5 yr old cruising. Last year I ha at least two full days of daytime activity, so it's been much, much slower this year. Tonight's my last hint of an 8 day straight period. Won't be able to get back out till Sun./Mon.-Warren County


----------



## KimberTac1911

I wish i could travel back to monday and move my stand 50 yrds the other direction lol. In for lunch going back out in a hour or two. Seen nothing all week minus monday. Had a nice 12 hang up 75 yrds away. Last of the corn is coming down though


----------



## CarpCommander

hdrking2003 said:


> On November 11th? I'd say that the fat lady isn't even off the couch yet, and is FAR from singing. Keep your head up Carp!!


Thanks my dude, but I think she's screaming now. Sat in a PRIME stand this AM and saw 2 turd bucks and 2 seperate does, all of em just walking around like normal. 

When I left I drove around the corner and there lay a buck and doe in the center of a cut bean field-which explains the lack of movement. WAY early for lockdown if you ask me, but I saw it with my own eyes. 

Like I said, last years rut was bad, but this years was somehow worse. Oh well, so it goes. 

Almost looking forward to getting back to work, so I can 'sleep in' till 630am


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Still no deer in highland co, I seen a 2 y/o 8 pt chasing yesterday but I'm beginning to wonder if its not about over only been here since Monday but Im seeing less the longer Im here


----------



## jamesbalog

remember guys all it takes is one hot doe for hell to break loose.

Ive always saw my biggest bucks cruising the third week of November. ill be in the woods thurs evening through sunday night, i may also have a few mini one hour sits next week after work


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Dead as a door nail here in Jackson Co. I've been sitting all day since Sunday and have only seen 5 deer. Only one was a small buck.


----------



## bjohns7778

jamesbalog said:


> Ive always saw my biggest bucks cruising the third week of November.


I agree with this... the days I see the most action, seeking, chasing, etc. are usually 11-8 to 11-12 but I don't believe that is the end. The bucks don't quit after they have bred one doe. I have had some of the nicer bucks I have seen be out cruising and respond to calls in the third week of November. It is a bit of a letdown to not see a shooter by now but I try to keep at it hard until Thanksgiving. Just based on what I personally have observed.


----------



## cfred70

bjohns7778 said:


> I agree with this... the days I see the most action, seeking, chasing, etc. are usually 11-8 to 11-12 but I don't believe that is the end. The bucks don't quit after they have bred one doe. I have had some of the nicer bucks I have seen be out cruising and respond to calls in the third week of November. It is a bit of a letdown to not see a shooter by now but I try to keep at it hard until Thanksgiving. Just based on what I personally have observed.


 I know alot of guys shoot mature bucks and say the rut is on, but I agree....I hit it hard until Thanksgiving, seem to always see more shooter bucks closer to Thanksgiving than any other time. Actually missed a giant following a doe the weekend before thanksgiving, but lucky for me, he was still trailing her the following Monday and gave me a redemption shot. Tough to not be in the woods whenever you can in the month of November. Sure there are "hot" days and "cold" days, but any day it could happen in your woods, but you have to be there.


----------



## topjimmy

Spent a few hours in the morning and afternoon in western Mahoning Co. Damn wind was a constant 20mph with gusts at I don't know what but the ride in the tree was interesting.

No deer, just squirrels.


----------



## Chief2506

Spent morning in stand till 11. One dink buck and a button buck. Pretty quiet morning in Carroll County. Or should I say pretty quiet rut in Carroll County. Hopefully something happens soon. It's all about location and seat time. Good luck to all my fellow Ohio hunters.


----------



## Turbolax06

Rattled a spike not once but twice. Other than that, squirrels.


----------



## kevinb3373

Just got out...little wind...35°, see does last night...no bucks since Sun. Here in Richland/ Ashland co.


----------



## Huntress7

Have been hunting morning and evening since Sunday. Some days I didn't see anything, never saw a shooter buck. Past two mornings I saw the same little 6 point and a couple doe. Have a couple real nice mature bucks on camera but only at night. Haven't had any of those on camera the past couple days. Lawrence County.


----------



## z7hunter11

Seen 13 today. All does in groups of 3 or 4. 2 days ago they were chasing like crazy and not even a sign of the rut today. Crazy how fast the switch flips.


----------



## z7master167

z7hunter11 said:


> Seen 13 today. All does in groups of 3 or 4. 2 days ago they were chasing like crazy and not even a sign of the rut today. Crazy how fast the switch flips.


My switch must be broke


----------



## BowtechHunter65

4 pt this evening alone and a lone doe that acted very spooked.


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox Co, this afternoon I saw 4 bucks. 1 small 6 pt on the way to hunt standing in the middle of the road. 3 different bucks from the stand, 1 of which was a shooter 8, right at dark. Had him at 40 yards, but not in the clear. He went on his way, and 10 minutes later I got down and walked out. I'll be back there tomorrow pm, a little closer to that trail...


----------



## LJOHNS

Harrison County Update:
A decent 8 or 10 chased a doe by my morning stand today. No shot. Put my brand new Brute decoy out this evening along the edge of a fresh cut corn field. First time I have ever used a decoy for deer in my 27 years of bow hunting. A small spike came in and nosed all around it. I though my night was over and then with about 15 min. of shooting light left a 120/130 8 comes right toward me. I had been grunting every 20 min. or so. His ears were laid back and he was locked in on the decoy. I already decided I was going to shoot him (been 6 long days!). Instead of quartering away like I hoped, he turns a sharp 90 degree and rams the decoy in the side knocking it over! Of course the plastic sound scared him and he moves directly away - no shot. He did circle around but never offered another shot. That was very exciting! Going to sleep in in the morning and go back there tomorrow eve. and try again. 
5 or 6 other does came out right at dark. Heard a buck chasing in the adjacent field as I walked out. 
Only two more days in OH for me. I have some family stuff to do this weekend and then I am off to Southern WV for all of next week! If I don't connect this week in OH I will have the weekend after Thanksgiving to try again. 
I have seen about a dozen different bucks in the last 6 days with four of them being a shooter (that 130" plus for me). Only three of them in bow range with tonight being the only shooter. Still dreaming of the huge 10 I grunted in last evening - out of range. He was a toad!

I keep thinking about the Crush last year - Lee Lakowsky hunted something like 28 days before he shot a big one. And that is on well managed private ground in Iowa! Hang in there guys!


----------



## Ubet28

bjohns7778 said:


> Wow... we have only had about 125 legal hunting hrs since the 31st. That is hitting it hard. I admire your tenacity. I assume you have been spending time in a lot of different stand locations but it sounds like you need to find some more. In that amount of time you should know the resident deer groups in your areas pretty well... if there are any.
> 
> I personally have spent maybe a third of that amount of time on stand since the 31st. I have seen regular groups of does and fawns move through their normal routines and have seen two bucks on the move. I have had hotter rut days in the past but all-in-all I think the rut has been fairly normal.


Yea I have 12 different sets I may be off by time.. but it definitely seems like it. I have been sitting from 5 am till 6pm almost every day. I saw one deer today one freaking deer..I'm so frustrated it's not even funny.. I'm getting all pics at night. At least doe wise. My boy did see a doe today blazing across the field but we have already decided we are not shooting any does on the property this year. We will take a basket buck or a spike before a doe.. I let this guy walk.. he needs another year or 2..


----------



## z7hunter11

z7master167 said:


> My switch must be broke


Haha I hear ya my switch was busted in Montgomery and Warren county. So I headed down to adams on Sunday and had two good days and 2 decent days. Only a doe to show forth tho. All the big boys stayed too far away.


----------



## Ohiohntr

I share in the frustration....1 deer (small 6) at 8am for close to an all day sit, I'm still thawing out....I am gonna be hard pressed to go out again anytime soon. Plus my father-in-law plowed all around the woods I'm hunting tonight so it is a 500yd+ walk across plowed ground, not gonna happen!!

I do have a few other places that I haven't even scouted but have stands up from last year...maybe a change of scenery will change my attitude.

Much respect for you guys who can sit day after day and not see a deer, but yet stay after it....my ADD was getting the best of me today.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

Relatively slow morn but nice buck came in chasing doe...only shot was 55 yd walking away. Went for the Texas heart shot up the pooper...my dad "Bwana" says that's the best shot. How long should we wait?


----------



## OhioSagittarius

How far do you think he will go?


----------



## Regohio

It is on in Highland County! Saw 10 Deer tonite...FINALLY A SHOOTER SIGHTED!!! Woo Who


----------



## cnedeer12

Maybe I am in the wrong county or acreage, but I have hunted 15 days straight and have seen nothing but some dinky bucks...Haven't seen any chasing whatsoever


----------



## Burgmane

Nice (younger) 8 with big brows down in Preble county. Story and pics to follow...gotta go quarter him out for the long drive home in the morning.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Saw a small buck in evening. So all day sit wasnt worthless. These does have been on a 3 day cycle so hopefully they will return tomorrow. They had a shooter with them the 1 day


----------



## z7master167

OhioSagittarius said:


> Relatively slow morn but nice buck came in chasing doe...only shot was 55 yd walking away. Went for the Texas heart shot up the pooper...my dad "Bwana" says that's the best shot. How long should we wait?


Really? If so and you actually did get a texas heart shot, he will noy go far


----------



## utrocket

Bucks were chasing this evening behind my house. A monster 8 was going after 4 does. Then 2 smaller 8's and a 6 were chasing about 7 other does. Getting me excited for tomorrow mornings hunt. Haven't been able to get out in awhile.


----------



## 410gage

utrocket said:


> Bucks were chasing this evening behind my house. A monster 8 was going after 4 does. Then 2 smaller 8's and a 6 were chasing about 7 other does. Getting me excited for tomorrow mornings hunt. Haven't been able to get out in awhile.


Yes they are running all over the place here in west central Ohio. But terrible wind direction (NW) has me shut down for right now. Maybe hopefully it will get back to the normal SW by tomorrow.


----------



## OhioDeer5

Yesterday morning it was good here. Had a good 10 chasing but I was in the wrong stand. Decided to leave and get lunch quick and change stands and on my way out a giant was just cruising in a field 100 yards off the road. Same 10 pt came to able 60 yards that evening. Bunch of small bucks have been dogging the does yesterday. Hopefully they are running again today


----------



## KimberTac1911

Quiet here so far. Hopefully this will be a good day


----------



## jmanhere

Was ironing my pants this morning for work and saw him through the window. West of Alum Creek/Delaware County. Small five pt with it's nose to the ground going through the backyards in our sub-division.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Quiet this morning and had to leave for work but I know I'll be back in this afternoon.....


----------



## ohioarcher

Last evening got out about 330 only seen 4 does and 1 buck he was feeding with them. It really seemed the does were the last thing on his mind


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Woke up this morning to find my Glendel buck target obliterated all over the front yard. 2 bucks, small 4 pt. and decent 8 cruising this morning. Quiet and cold.


----------



## Easttnhunter01

Just had a small 7 pass through. Wish the wind would lay


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobowhunter7 said:


> Last evening got out about 330 only seen 4 does and 1 buck he was feeding with them. It really seemed the does were the last thing on his mind


Where at in Knox neighbor?


----------



## ChasingCoyotes

Dead here in Jackson county again! Makes no sense! Cold....they should be on their feet on this 2500 acre farm I have hunted every corner of! Monster bucks 150-200+ after dark but no day light movement of anything.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

As I'm setting up on the shoulder of a road in east canton to survey a piece of property, a hot doe and buck blew by me and crossed the road at 30 yards....hee haw!


----------



## Ubet28

What do you guys from Ohio think the biguns on lock down? Or is the best yet to come.. it amazes me that people everywhere are saying the same thing. No chasing no seeking all nighttime activity. . Here in Illinois hearing mostly the same things. Some people are seeing chasing but for the most part non3. I overslept today mind and body finally getting the best of me.. debating to head out at noon till dark. Or take day off head to sheels and spend some money and take it easy and back at it tomorrow through next Wednesday night. I don't gun hunt and shotgun opens up here next Thursday morning.. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ohioshooter68

I've seen a lot of bucks locked down with does in the past few days. I had a big buck bed down with a doe on Sunday and not much since then. Most people are still hunting in their traditional spots close to doe bedding and food sources, but during this time bucks take does into the strangest places to bed....fence rows, little patches of trees, bends in creeks, etc. Sometimes getting out of the stand and glassing from my truck has produced more opportunities on big bucks than sitting and waiting at this time of year.


----------



## Ubet28

ohioshooter68 said:


> I've seen a lot of bucks locked down with does in the past few days. I had a big buck bed down with a doe on Sunday and not much since then. Most people are still hunting in their traditional spots close to doe bedding and food sources, but during this time bucks take does into the strangest places to bed....fence rows, little patches of trees, bends in creeks, etc. Sometimes getting out of the stand and glassing from my truck has produced more opportunities on big bucks than sitting and waiting at this time of year.


Makes sense. My problem is I only have a 60 acre piece and 38 of it is crops. So I'm limited. .next year I will have 300 or more of woods.. but this year not the case


----------



## l8_apexer

Zip this morning. Two little bucks yesterday. Rut?? Are you kidding me. Where's the flipping deer?


----------



## BLan

I wouldn't call it a lockdown really but on the way into work this morning saw a decent buck, large body so-so rack and a doe feeding in a harvested bean field. No harassment from the buck, but he wasn't that far behind her either.


----------



## glassguy2511

I dont think they are locked down. I think the bigger mature bucks are just now starting to cruise and chase. Yesterday afternoon I saw 3 mature bucks between 2:45 and 3:15pm. 

Mature bucks chase more during the day when the does are bedded down so they do not have to search for them. They are smart enough to know their bedding areas and "shortcut" if you will by finding hot does in their bedding areas and using the wind to do just that. 

Hunt mid day on the downside of the wind from the bedding areas or between bedding areas on heavy traveled areas between the two.

But I dont believe they are locked down just yet. Just starting to see the hot, panting does with their tongues hanging out being chased. I think most of the action up till the past couple days was just younger bucks trying to get in a little early action.


----------



## napd63

Watched the 13 point bread a doe last night while we were at the camp site. Didn't hunt this morning. Got out of the camper to pee and there was a spike about 30 yards behind the camper. Gonna gear up after a bit and hunt out this eve. Think the big ones locked up early they will be back out on the hunt for a second doe soon.


----------



## Rford2569

I don't know what's going in here in Marysville, OH. I went out Tuesday all day and saw one small buck at sunset. The day before there were deer running everywhere. Almost zero activity in the morning and most activity at last light.


----------



## cretor11

I've hunted 11 of the last 13 days. Saw one shooter chasing and a spike doing his best. Other than that been dead.


----------



## dspell20

glassguy2511 said:


> I dont think they are locked down. I think the bigger mature bucks are just now starting to cruise and chase. Yesterday afternoon I saw 3 mature bucks between 2:45 and 3:15pm.
> 
> Mature bucks chase more during the day when the does are bedded down so they do not have to search for them. They are smart enough to know their bedding areas and "shortcut" if you will by finding hot does in their bedding areas and using the wind to do just that.
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt mid day on the downside of the wind from the bedding areas or between bedding areas on heavy traveled areas between the two.
> 
> But I dont believe they are locked down just yet. Just starting to see the hot, panting does with their tongues hanging out being chased. I think most of the action up till the past couple days was just younger bucks trying to get in a little early action.


Great advice. I love when people just assume go in the woods during November and see deer running and chasing everywhere. It takes a lot of scouting and knowing your property to be successful. Down wind side of doe bedding area is great advice. Funnels are another starting point


----------



## Nichko

Locked down. Only dinks moving!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Rford2569 said:


> I don't know what's going in here in Marysville, OH. I went out Tuesday all day and saw one small buck at sunset. The day before there were deer running everywhere. Almost zero activity in the morning and most activity at last light.


Im seeing the same thing. Monday say 7 deer and since then its a spike buck before dark. No movement hopefully this snow will help


----------



## Ubet28

So from what I'm gathering from reading through the posts. Is biguns went on lock down and should be out seeking and chasing again soon. This is what I'm kinda gathering from Illinois as well.. I'm like most I haven't saw allot this year. I am on a new lease so I'm in the learning stages of the property. . But don't get that confused with being lazy or lack of hunting. Cause I have been scouting and hunting hard. If anything the amount of pressure I put on the property could be to blame for not so enjoyable season. The only problem I have with that theory is all of the pics I pull from my cams. If it was pressure the deer would be gone and I wouldn't be seeing them. I have 12 sets up and I hunt the wind daily. 

In my opinion once the rut starts nothing is gonna stop it. Not warm weather not wind not a cold front not rain. Mother nature will take over and the deer will get there groove on.. once that preorbital gland says it's time it's time. 

Yesterday I did learn something I saw a 9 point cruising by using trail cams I saw where he came from he ran a scrap line I freshen up and then he came rite by me. I didn't shoot cause I have 140 min on my lease .. but he did tell me the does are bedding where I predicted they were sucks it's not on my lease. But i do know that stand is the correct location to catch them taking a creek bottom to access the neighbors land. The problem is the stand is on a acorn flat between two ridges the wind swirls allot down there so it's very tricky to hunt. I do have stands on both tops of the ridges and that was were I had been hunting thinking the bucks would use them to scent check the ravines. But now I feel I was wrong and the bucks were actually staying in the bottom sides of the ravines. That's the downfall to a new piece of land.. 

I'm gonna shower and head out should be on stand by 12:30 keeping figures crossed something big walks by. Cause even though I have no meat. I have already decided I will not allow my son or fiancee or myself to take a doe now. The does need to live incase they have been breed. And it's just to late in the year to take one now. We have had are first frost so even if there is still lingering posiabilty of EHD that is out of equation now. This just my two cents. And trust me I don't consider myself a expert so this is all opinion based..


----------



## Sasamafras

Saw 4 deer this morning in Crawford cty. All young bucks or a lone doe with no chasing. Got too cold and had to leave for work anyway but good to see deer moving.


----------



## mathews_rage

Lock down here, saw some good action at 10 though with a nice 9 and some younger bucks and does. Still after that big shooter


----------



## paarchhntr

Big boys in se oh have been on lockdown for a good week. Caught one shooter cruising a thicket on Monday that didn't offer a shot, other than that it has been 2.5 year olds cruising. Witnessed 3 diff shooters last week locked down.


----------



## Ridley

glassguy2511 said:


> I dont think they are locked down. I think the bigger mature bucks are just now starting to cruise and chase. Yesterday afternoon I saw 3 mature bucks between 2:45 and 3:15pm.
> 
> Mature bucks chase more during the day when the does are bedded down so they do not have to search for them. They are smart enough to know their bedding areas and "shortcut" if you will by finding hot does in their bedding areas and using the wind to do just that.
> 
> Hunt mid day on the downside of the wind from the bedding areas or between bedding areas on heavy traveled areas between the two.
> 
> But I dont believe they are locked down just yet. Just starting to see the hot, panting does with their tongues hanging out being chased. I think most of the action up till the past couple days was just younger bucks trying to get in a little early action.


Every place is different, and different areas of Ohio will have all sorts of different rut activity. 

Mature bucks here are most assuredly locked down with does, and have been since the weekend. Its the same every single year, give or take 3 days. The majority of does in Ohio are bred the second week of November every year, so the best daylight buck activity is almost always the first, and third weeks of November. The full moon during the first week certainly hampered the daylight activity.


----------



## Ubet28

Ridley said:


> Every place is different, and different areas of Ohio will have all sorts of different rut activity.
> 
> Mature bucks here are most assuredly locked down with does, and have been since the weekend. Its the same every single year, give or take 3 days. The majority of does in Ohio are bred the second week of November every year, so the best daylight buck activity is almost always the first, and third weeks of November. The full moon during the first week certainly hampered the daylight activity.


I couldn't agree more with this post. Even though I want to convince myself it's not correct. It's spot on..


----------



## napd63

Sit in the stand and hunt these things.


----------



## irishhacker

napd63 said:


> Sit in the stand and hunt these things.
> View attachment 2083889


Awesome job! Hate those things..!


----------



## Winter88

Holy rut!! seen 2 shooters at the same time 30 and 40 yards had all the shots I could ask for and I blew it as soon as the sun started coming up there was deer everywhere seen 13 does 2 shooters (140+) and a dink going back out now.good luck to all get in the woods!!!


----------



## baseknox

Ridley said:


> Every place is different, and different areas of Ohio will have all sorts of different rut activity.
> 
> Mature bucks here are most assuredly locked down with does, and have been since the weekend. Its the same every single year, give or take 3 days. The majority of does in Ohio are bred the second week of November every year, so the best daylight buck activity is almost always the first, and third weeks of November. The full moon during the first week certainly hampered the daylight activity.


Check this out. This daily updated map From the Bass Pro shop shows how different areas so close together can be. I've been watching this for about 40 days, based on what is says in my area, (high pre-rut), its been pretty much dead on from what I have seen. And I just got off a 2 week vacation where I was at it hard every day. Im looking forward to this weekend fellas!


----------



## baseknox

Here is the link to that pic of the heat mad I posted if any one wants to check it out for themselves. 
http://1source.basspro.com/index.php?option=com_newsfeeds&view=newsfeed&id=5&Itemid=265


----------



## baseknox

Winter88 said:


> Holy rut!! seen 2 shooters at the same time 30 and 40 yards had all the shots I could ask for and I blew it as soon as the sun started coming up there was deer everywhere seen 13 does 2 shooters (140+) and a dink going back out now.good luck to all get in the woods!!!


What part of the state you in bro? From my research, it looks like southern/central Ohio should be seeing the best of it right now.


----------



## Golfinghayes

Really was confident in last weekend and it produced in my area, with this cold front I have a really good feeling about this weekend:darkbeer:


----------



## baseknox

This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever.... 













Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired. 
Good luck all!


----------



## baseknox

Golfinghayes said:


> Really was confident in last weekend and it produced in my area, with this cold front I have a really good feeling about this weekend:darkbeer:


in the famous words of Patrick Swayze, . . . "DIDDO"


----------



## bjohns7778

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


That's awesome! Congratulations to her and you. You have a great new hunting memory and probably a new hunting partner as well.


----------



## baseknox

bjohns7778 said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations to her and you. You have a great new hunting memory and probably a new hunting partner as well.


Yea, it was pretty amazing, as it was coming in, I was telling her do this....don't do that.... she looked right at me and said "dad, don't take it wrong... but shut up,.. I got this!" LOL. I will always tell that part of the story and laugh!


----------



## jason.sp

Rut has def kicked in here in north east ohio lotta chasing action happening but it's all been an hour before lights out not bbd yet


----------



## napd63

Little scrub buck just walked threw. Didn't care for grunts and it's so windy he might not have herd them


----------



## baseknox

How do you add a pic to avatar?


----------



## mosh22

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


That is flippin awesome..Congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


Great story, and CONGRATS to her man. This is truly AWESOME!! On a different note(and NO, I am not calling out a 12 year old on a score).....Can I borrow her tape measure??:darkbeer: LOL


----------



## Winter88

NE ohio medina county


----------



## ohiobucks

Snowing in Knox co, sure feels deery out...


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Snowing in Knox co, sure feels deery out...


Waaaaaaaay better than my view right now bro!! Sure does look cold though. Lol, the office walls are closing in on me by this time of the week.....Especially this time of the year!!! Cmon Saturday!!!


----------



## KimberTac1911

Snowing off and on all day in delaware county. Now if the deer would come out to play lol


----------



## H20fwler

Pretty windy in NW Ohio and spitting snow. 
I've been out a couple hours nothing yet.


----------



## helix33

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


Sweet, congrats to her!


----------



## Ridley

baseknox said:


> Check this out. This daily updated map From the Bass Pro shop shows how different areas so close together can be. I've been watching this for about 40 days, based on what is says in my area, (high pre-rut), its been pretty much dead on from what I have seen. And I just got off a 2 week vacation where I was at it hard every day. Im looking forward to this weekend fellas!
> View attachment 2083941


Thanks, but I didn't need any convincing about local populations and differences in rut, lol. It can be different a half a county away. The only way to be sure is to be out there every day and see what your own area is doing. Taking the words of someone more than a few miles away from your spot is not going to be very productive. 

I don't take much stock into any of the Maps like the one above though. I think they are completely fabricated rubbish.


----------



## 454CasullOhio

Lock down in NE Geauga County. They were chasing hard last 3 weeks now breeding & hardly any movement even with temps in 30's and snow.


----------



## 454CasullOhio

Ridley said:


> Every place is different, and different areas of Ohio will have all sorts of different rut activity.
> 
> Mature bucks here are most assuredly locked down with does, and have been since the weekend. Its the same every single year, give or take 3 days. The majority of does in Ohio are bred the second week of November every year, so the best daylight buck activity is almost always the first, and third weeks of November. The full moon during the first week certainly hampered the daylight activity.


Totally agree.......


----------



## BigBuckBeast

One small doe this afternoon came in to feed on the white oak acorns.... Let her pass....tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Ubet28

This is what I get for over sleeping today. .. 2 weeks of hard hunting and not once have missed my alarm this morning it's going off and the boy decided to shut it off so we could sleep in. . And blame I get out here pull card from a mock scrape I made yesterday that's 15 yards from stand. ..


----------



## BigBuckBeast

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


Congratulations to your daughter. An amazing tradition to pass down.....Excellent job.


----------



## Nighttrout

Lockdown where I am hunting. Sat all day and didn't see a deer. The farmer I hunt on comes up to my Jeep and says almost had to run your buck over. He said that he was lying with a doe in the field that he was combining and they wouldn't get up. Said he had to step out on the deck of the combine and holler before they would move than they only moved over where he already cut and stayed there while he combined the whole field. AHHHHHHH at it again tomorrow for another all day sit. Thank God for the heater body suit.


----------



## Ubet28

baseknox said:


> This is my 12 year old daughters first ever harvest! little 110 8 point. She got him at 30 yards, I was teaching her how to rattle, and he came out of the corn across a 21 acre winter wheat field to her. I know its a little guy, but im very proud of her! She made a perfect pass through shot, and she got right in there learning how to field dress! she's hooked now! Was only her 3rd time out ever....
> View attachment 2083947
> View attachment 2083948
> 
> Notice that nasty hole?? RAGE baby!!!! lol Went 25 yards and expired.
> Good luck all!


Congrats to her. That must be a absolutely great feeling as father to exprience. None of my kids wanted to hunt when they were younger. Now one of my son's who is 20 is hunting this year for his first time. I can't wait till he gets his first one. Big congrats to her and you..


----------



## Nichko

Buddies buck from Tuesday.


----------



## Nichko

Deer up and moving tonight.


----------



## WEEGEE

deer feeding everywhere tonight....right at dark...Hardin co.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

Lots of little ones on feet I am hearing about everywhere. Big boy sightings down.. Locked down


----------



## Nichko

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> Lots of little ones on feet I am hearing about everywhere. Big boy sightings down.. Locked down


Had a bedded doe and big buck locked all evening 80 yards from me.


----------



## Regohio

Come on Saturday...Get Here!


----------



## AmericanHunter

Have logged a good amount of hours with very little activity and decided to take the night off to get some work done. Aunt was by the property today and saw a big ol slob by my stand. Why, just why?


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> Come on Saturday...Get Here!


Heard that homie!! Tomorrow's really gonna drag azz.


----------



## Nichko

16 year talked me into getting him out of school early to hit the woods. Shhhh don't tell!! Lol


----------



## TrashCan

seen 16 deer out in the field I was hunting.Didn't bring the binos but 4 were for sure smaller bucks cruising all over the field.The rest were doe's feeding far away from them.Not what I expected.

Got about 1/4 inch of snow too


----------



## Tim/OH

I seen one deer this morning and it was a 3.5 yr old buck, perfect rack on his right side a fork on his left side 4×2...seen him in the distance and called him in.

Nothing after that.

Licking County


Tim


----------



## Burgmane

It took a day with scrambling to get packed up and a 14 hour drive home today, but (TL;DR at bottom):

After 7 straight days of hard hunting in Preble county, the morning of 11/12 was going to be my Hail Mary hunt. After sitting in one stand for 3 days and seeing deer move by me without giving me a shot, decided to move back in to some thick, nasty stuff with the Lone Wolf to try and get closer to some trails. Set the stand 11/11 PM and trimmed what I could to make a shooting lane or two. Next morning, could probably sit til 10 am and try to get it done. Even with the full moon there was a ton of cloudcover over night, and it snapped cold for me, so I felt like I should have a good morning. 7:30 AM I see this nice 2.5 or 3.5 year old with good brows heading straight for me. Probably a pass candidate for a lot of guys, but given my particular circumstances I immediately decided he'd be a shooter. The buck swings to my south and crosses my wind, never skips a beat. He headed for a small shooting lane at 30 yards, I grab my bow, and just as he gets to the spot, beds down. Spent about 10 mins there with his back to me, and I contemplated taking the shot even though I had some questionable branches in my way. I decide to go for it, and he stands unprovoked. Steps forward a few feet and his vitals are half covered by some honeysuckle and saplings, but I'm committed.

Took the shot and nicked a branch, sending the arrow back. Solid hit in the hind quarter, as I can see my afterburn nock waving there. I'm confident the hit is in the hind legs, not the guts, but I am sick. Absolutely hated myself for possibly wounding an animal. Hear all sorts of commotion with him running off, and a crashlike sound, but no way could it be a crash. I backed out immediately and prepared myself mentally for a long blood trail/me being a bonehead and wounding a good young buck. 

Went back in 3 hours later, found the spot of arrow impact (had to work through some really thick brush) and immediately find good blood. For the first time I am hopeful I hit the artery. Track good blood for 20 yards, look up, and there's a whitetail back 30 yards down the trail. The arrow penetrated all the way through both hind legs and hit the main artery in both of them. The buck ran maybe 50 yards, and likely expired within 30-60 seconds of arrow impact. The "crash" I thought I heard but did not believe was, in fact, my buck crashing. The amount of clotted blood inside the guts was remarkable, and the trusty rusty Magnus Stinger broadhead I still shoot did it's job beautifully. 

He's no giant, but after all the hard hunting on a small 15 huntable-acre piece of property that I had never set foot on before, I am very happy with my 2014 DIY Ohio buck. I had an awesome experience on my first hunt in Ohio and can't wait to come back again next season.

(TL;DR: Biggest bow buck and first Ohio buck-Hung a new set for one last hunt of my trip, this young buck came in and bedded down at 30 yards, got up, I nicked a branch and hit him hind 1/4, recovered him 50 yds down the trail with a hit in both arteries in back legs.)


----------



## CattleGuy

1 spike buck. And 1 doe - the doe was in cut corn field After dark. Pretty much no action


----------



## 2pin

Total of 20+ deer for the day yesterday. 4 good bucks, one of which was chasing and others on a does trail. Big 10 at 2pm came in hot and stopped in a thicket @ 30 yds, then gone. 7 hrs on stand and only about an hour of it spent not looking at deer. Hunting wood lot next to cut corn.


----------



## 2pin

2pin said:


> Total of 20+ deer for the day yesterday. 4 good bucks, one of which was chasing and others on a does trail. Big 10 at 2pm came in hot and stopped in a thicket @ 30 yds, then gone. 7 hrs on stand and only about an hour of it spent not looking at deer. Hunting wood lot next to cut corn.


SE ohio


----------



## irishhacker

No lock down for the areas I hunt in Preble and Montgomery. .still seeking phase


----------



## gogger

They have been cutting the corner where my stand is so we popped up a blind in the crp lot closer to where the bigger bucks have been walking across. Hopefully one moves out this morning.


----------



## bjohns7778

hdrking2003 said:


> Can I borrow her tape measure?



Somehow I knew it... someone wouldn't be able to resist.


----------



## bjohns7778

Burgmane said:


> It took a day with scrambling to get packed up and a 14 hour drive home today, but (TL;DR at bottom):
> 
> After 7 straight days of hard hunting in Preble county, the morning of 11/12 was going to be my Hail Mary hunt. After sitting in one stand for 3 days and seeing deer move by me without giving me a shot, decided to move back in to some thick, nasty stuff with the Lone Wolf to try and get closer to some trails. Set the stand 11/11 PM and trimmed what I could to make a shooting lane or two. Next morning, could probably sit til 10 am and try to get it done. Even with the full moon there was a ton of cloudcover over night, and it snapped cold for me, so I felt like I should have a good morning. 7:30 AM I see this nice 2.5 or 3.5 year old with good brows heading straight for me. Probably a pass candidate for a lot of guys, but given my particular circumstances I immediately decided he'd be a shooter. The buck swings to my south and crosses my wind, never skips a beat. He headed for a small shooting lane at 30 yards, I grab my bow, and just as he gets to the spot, beds down. Spent about 10 mins there with his back to me, and I contemplated taking the shot even though I had some questionable branches in my way. I decide to go for it, and he stands unprovoked. Steps forward a few feet and his vitals are half covered by some honeysuckle and saplings, but I'm committed.
> 
> Took the shot and nicked a branch, sending the arrow back. Solid hit in the hind quarter, as I can see my afterburn nock waving there. I'm confident the hit is in the hind legs, not the guts, but I am sick. Absolutely hated myself for possibly wounding an animal. Hear all sorts of commotion with him running off, and a crashlike sound, but no way could it be a crash. I backed out immediately and prepared myself mentally for a long blood trail/me being a bonehead and wounding a good young buck.
> 
> Went back in 3 hours later, found the spot of arrow impact (had to work through some really thick brush) and immediately find good blood. For the first time I am hopeful I hit the artery. Track good blood for 20 yards, look up, and there's a whitetail back 30 yards down the trail. The arrow penetrated all the way through both hind legs and hit the main artery in both of them. The buck ran maybe 50 yards, and likely expired within 30-60 seconds of arrow impact. The "crash" I thought I heard but did not believe was, in fact, my buck crashing. The amount of clotted blood inside the guts was remarkable, and the trusty rusty Magnus Stinger broadhead I still shoot did it's job beautifully.
> 
> He's no giant, but after all the hard hunting on a small 15 huntable-acre piece of property that I had never set foot on before, I am very happy with my 2014 DIY Ohio buck. I had an awesome experience on my first hunt in Ohio and can't wait to come back again next season.
> 
> (TL;DR: Biggest bow buck and first Ohio buck-Hung a new set for one last hunt of my trip, this young buck came in and bedded down at 30 yards, got up, I nicked a branch and hit him hind 1/4, recovered him 50 yds down the trail with a hit in both arteries in back legs.)


Nice buck man. Congrats!


----------



## jeff25

Driving through hocking co on my way to school and saw a 120 in 8 point cross the road right next to someone's truck on public land :icon_1_lol:


----------



## BOCH

bjohns7778 said:


> Somehow I knew it... someone wouldn't be able to resist.


I agree,if he was'nt calling her out why does he want her tape! I have one he can have it's got 52'' missing....Boch


----------



## Burgmane

For what it's worth, I hadn't seen any hard rutting activity or sign in Preble until late Sunday afternoon. Doesn't mean it wasn't going on at night or in the standing corn neighboring my property, though. I found this rub while trailing my buck, hadn't walked by this spot before so no telling how often it had been worked on and for how long, but I also noticed 3 or 4 new smaller rubs going in and out on Wednesday. Seemed the rutty behavior was just picking up at the end of my hunt.


----------



## cretor11

2pin said:


> Total of 20+ deer for the day yesterday. 4 good bucks, one of which was chasing and others on a does trail. Big 10 at 2pm came in hot and stopped in a thicket @ 30 yds, then gone. 7 hrs on stand and only about an hour of it spent not looking at deer. Hunting wood lot next to cut corn.


You sure you weren't watching the outdoor channel?


----------



## billhalljr

Still weird out there. Drove 3 counties Thur am and checked 4 cameras with nadda on them. Took an Eight year old out last night and was rough hunt being so cold and never seen a deer. Still not seeing much big buck 'rut' action. I got a 16year old boy on the following buck last Friday and he was just heading to corn and was hanging out with another buck at that time,,, but very interesting turn of events. Then put this non-typical in front of a wounded warrior last Saturday at 19 yards but think buck fever took over, but good news i'm pretty confident non-lethal hit. he seemed to be all about the food as well and have yet to see him around any does.


----------



## dspell20

Bucks were on the move in Carroll last night. The two biggest bucks on the farm were trailing a doe right at dark. Just out of range at 52 yards. I'm going to get back after it this weekend. Bucks are definitely all over the does right now


----------



## Golfinghayes

Saw 15 doe and 5 bucks so far, a 125ish 8 and a 140s 10, no shots. Also had a spike and 5 point fight but a big boy ran them off. -Muskingum county


----------



## 2pin

cretor11 said:


> You sure you weren't watching the outdoor channel?


Nope cancelled. Sportsman and pursuit. Ima chipper jones fanboy


----------



## sammusi

Man I'm in Jefferson County and haven't seen a deer since last weekend . Found a new area with fresh scrape and some leg size rubs going to try and get in that area for sat eve and sunday all day sit


----------



## netfan

Been hunting Ashland County since the season started. Already a better year than last. We were seeing deer almost every sit and some really nice bucks were cruising. Last Wednesday, 11/5, it all shut down. Nothing showing up except a random single doe from time to time. Like a switch went off. Early this week I started hearing reports of deer during the day and saw several road kills on US 30 between Ashland and Wooster. Last night, 60 seconds from my house, and REALLY nice buck appeared just beside the road near a an uncut cornfield around 4 PM. I drove by him slowly and he dove into the corn - I swear he said, "We're baaaaaack!" Came into work early today so I could leave early and hit the woods  I'll be out there all weekend as well.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## ohiobow

seen over 40 last night sat in a funnel between to corn fields and a huge crp field bucks chasing seeking and 2 different bucks going at it over a couple does. funnel is about 60 yards wide 100 yards long comes out of a corner of the woods about 40 acres and opens back up to about a 200 acre crp field


----------



## cretor11

2pin said:


> Total of 20+ deer for the day yesterday. 4 good bucks, one of which was chasing and others on a does trail. Big 10 at 2pm came in hot and stopped in a thicket @ 30 yds, then gone. 7 hrs on stand and only about an hour of it spent not looking at deer. Hunting wood lot next to cut corn.


You sure you weren't watching the outdoor channel?


----------



## hdrking2003

BOCH said:


> I agree,if he was'nt calling her out why does he want her tape! I have one he can have it's got 52'' missing....Boch


You knew that bjohns because you were thinking the same thing....I just went a step further.....frowned upon, I see.

Well guessing daddy did the measurements soooooooooo wouldn't he be the one in question.......?? And yes, I'll use your tape. Thanks for the offer. 
Anyways, it wasn't meant to unsettle the elders(as I did send a truly heart felt congratulations), just an observation. No harm meant, especially towards the successful young lady.

Good luck to all today! I guess I'll just sit here and try to refrain from posting the truth.


----------



## cretor11

2pin said:


> Nope cancelled. Sportsman and pursuit. Ima chipper jones fanboy


Oh yeah. .forget about that


----------



## bjohns7778

hdrking2003 said:


> You knew that bjohns because you were thinking the same thing....


True...


----------



## bjohns7778

bjohns7778 said:


> True...


My daughter killed her first deer, a doe fawn, when she was 9, with a crossbow. Ranks right up there memory-wise with the biggest buck that I have ever killed so I know how this guy feels. She is 11 now and very excited to kill her first buck. If that ends up being a yearling fork horn or spike and she is happy about it I will do the dance of joy with her. Probably won't post about it here though because some people will just see it as post about killing a yearling buck with a crossbow. I don't expect everyone to understand how a dad feels sharing a hunting experience like that with his kid, but I do.


----------



## baseknox

hdrking2003 said:


> You knew that bjohns because you were thinking the same thing....I just went a step further.....frowned upon, I see.
> 
> Well guessing daddy did the measurements soooooooooo wouldn't he be the one in question.......?? And yes, I'll use your tape. Thanks for the offer.
> Anyways, it wasn't meant to unsettle the elders(as I did send a truly heart felt congratulations), just an observation. No harm meant, especially towards the successful young lady.
> 
> Good luck to all today! I guess I'll just sit here and try to refrain from posting the truth.


Ya know what? I was over excited when I posted that pic with my daughter, you are right, I over exaggerated. I obviously hadn't measured it at the time, (you can clearly see it is still in the lane). I finally measured it, and only did so because of the posts on here. It only measured 76 1/8 gross. Sorry for being over excited. The memory that will always be with me is the hunt with her, not your tape measure comments. I guess some dads will just never know what its like to share the excitement with their 12 year old daughter. Giving high fives in the stand, seeing her face, listening to the excitement in her voice as she tries to whisper....
I put the time in with her, teaching, experiencing the excitement, the dead "boring" moments, and the best out come ever. I rank it well above both my (officially scored) bucks that went over 150. 
I truly appreciate the heart felt congratulation, but just so you know, my daughter and I both read these posts while we are in the stand. 
Good luck, happy, safe hunting.


----------



## hdrking2003

bjohns7778 said:


> My daughter killed her first deer, a doe fawn, when she was 9, with a crossbow. Ranks right up there memory-wise with the biggest buck that I have ever killed so I know how this guy feels. She is 11 now and very excited to kill her first buck. If that ends up being a yearling fork horn or spike and she is happy about it I will do the dance of joy with her. Probably won't post about it here though because some people will just see it as post about killing a yearling buck with a crossbow. I don't expect everyone to understand how a dad feels sharing a hunting experience like that with his kid, but I do.


I hope she TAGS OUT using her crossbow, yearling buck included!!


----------



## bjohns7778

hdrking2003 said:


> I hope she TAGS OUT using her crossbow, yearling buck included!!


Thanks... I appreciate it. Sorry for taking us off-topic.


----------



## baseknox

bjohns7778 said:


> My daughter killed her first deer, a doe fawn, when she was 9, with a crossbow. Ranks right up there memory-wise with the biggest buck that I have ever killed so I know how this guy feels. She is 11 now and very excited to kill her first buck. If that ends up being a yearling fork horn or spike and she is happy about it I will do the dance of joy with her. Probably won't post about it here though because some people will just see it as post about killing a yearling buck with a crossbow. I don't expect everyone to understand how a dad feels sharing a hunting experience like that with his kid, but I do.


Amen! I definatly know how it feels. And apparently some details need to be left out when you are a proud poppa posting on here I see. Guess ill find a more friendly thread. Good luck to you and your daughter.... I hope she does get her first buck, no matter the size or age. Its about the bond, and if she does happen to start out small,... so be it. She can only harvest bigger from there on right? Cherish every moment in the stand with her! When I take my daughter out, its all about her. When she's out, my bow is hanging on the wall in my living room. That's how important it is to me.


----------



## irishhacker

baseknox said:


> Ya know what? I was over excited when I posted that pic with my daughter, you are right, I over exaggerated. I obviously hadn't measured it at the time, (you can clearly see it is still in the lane). I finally measured it, and only did so because of the posts on here. It only measured 76 1/8 gross. Sorry for being over excited. The memory that will always be with me is the hunt with her, not your tape measure comments. I guess some dads will just never know what its like to share the excitement with their 12 year old daughter. Giving high fives in the stand, seeing her face, listening to the excitement in her voice as she tries to whisper....
> I put the time in with her, teaching, experiencing the excitement, the dead "boring" moments, and the best out come ever. I rank it well above both my (officially scored) bucks that went over 150.
> I truly appreciate the heart felt congratulation, but just so you know, my daughter and I both read these posts while we are in the stand.
> Good luck, happy, safe hunting.


Great job dad!


----------



## baseknox

I haven't been out since this past Tuesday. My cameras all died as of Last Sunday. I've had a couple of chance's to get out after work this week for short 1 hour sits, but I chose not to. I want the woods back to complete no pressure before I go back out. I hunted 16 days straight. 5 hours a day (both am and pm everyday). The first few days were awesome movement, but like I said it died as of last Sunday/Monday time frame. Out of all those days, I seen ZERO rut activity. Just small bucks cruzing by them selves (a couple incidents there were 2 or more bucks traveling together). Only seen 2 shooters (feeding over 100 yards out in field). Does all disappeared. Going to hit it hard this weekend as the farmer told me the corn is finally coming down starting today. I honestly think the best is yet to come in my area.


----------



## bjohns7778

I have been out for at least an hour or so every day for the past two weeks. I have seen bucks cruising and does and fawns in their regular family groups but have yet to see any bucks dogging or chasing does. Last night, after shooting light, I was getting ready to get down and heard a bunch of ruckus coming from a known bedding area a couple hundred yards away. 7 or 8 deer blew by me at a full run and stopped after they got about 60 yards past me and were looking back at where they had come from. I know there were no other hunters in this area so I would like to think a buck might have come in and jumped them out of their beds but if so he didn't follow them. My wife nearly hit a doe this morning on the way to work and said there was a big buck (her words) hot on her trail who hit the brakes right at the edge of the road. I know that most of the breeding should be happening in the next few days but I have high hopes for my area this weekend.


----------



## baseknox

bjohns7778 said:


> I have been out for at least an hour or so every day for the past two weeks. I have seen bucks cruising and does and fawns in their regular family groups but have yet to see any bucks dogging or chasing does. Last night, after shooting light, I was getting ready to get down and heard a bunch of ruckus coming from a known bedding area a couple hundred yards away. 7 or 8 deer blew by me at a full run and stopped after they got about 60 yards past me and were looking back at where they had come from. I know there were no other hunters in this area so I would like to think a buck might have come in and jumped them out of their beds but if so he didn't follow them. My wife nearly hit a doe this morning on the way to work and said there was a big buck (her words) hot on her trail who hit the brakes right at the edge of the road. I know that most of the breeding should be happening in the next few days but I have high hopes for my area this weekend.


What area of Ohio are you in? I went to my daughters choir concert last night, and annoyed the wife by taking "the long way" home to see if I could witness any movement at dark. Only seen a few does, none running. no bucks.


----------



## cfred70

Lots of buck movement early morning on all my trail cams in central Ohio, evening sits haven't been real productive...however about 2 miles down the road, my buddy is seeing deer all day....crazy how this rut works.


----------



## bjohns7778

baseknox said:


> What area of Ohio are you in?


I live in Miami County, work in Shelby, hunt in both. I have spent most of my lunch hours for the past two weeks driving around some real nice deer areas in Shelby trying to catch a buck out at mid-day and have seen a few does but no bucks.


----------



## baseknox

bjohns7778 said:


> I live in Miami County, work in Shelby, hunt in both. I have spent most of my lunch hours for the past two weeks driving around some real nice deer areas in Shelby trying to catch a buck out at mid-day and have seen a few does but no bucks.


AHHHHHHH! the sportsmans den!!!!!!! I envy you living so close to that place! lol. Im not too far from Shelby. Attica ohio. I do the exact same thing every lunch hour. Havent seen a single buck during the day time. And actually only a few doe.


----------



## baseknox

Think maybe the deer are evolving to super brains? Maybe they are having safety meetings and only "doin it" at dark now to stay away from the humanoids? lol


----------



## BigBuckBeast

baseknox said:


> Ya know what? I was over excited when I posted that pic with my daughter, you are right, I over exaggerated. I obviously hadn't measured it at the time, (you can clearly see it is still in the lane). I finally measured it, and only did so because of the posts on here. It only measured 76 1/8 gross. Sorry for being over excited. The memory that will always be with me is the hunt with her, not your tape measure comments. I guess some dads will just never know what its like to share the excitement with their 12 year old daughter. Giving high fives in the stand, seeing her face, listening to the excitement in her voice as she tries to whisper....
> I put the time in with her, teaching, experiencing the excitement, the dead "boring" moments, and the best out come ever. I rank it well above both my (officially scored) bucks that went over 150.
> I truly appreciate the heart felt congratulation, but just so you know, my daughter and I both read these posts while we are in the stand.
> Good luck, happy, safe hunting.


well typed and very true. It's about the bond and tradition. She'll learn how to manage a herd later...lol


----------



## bjohns7778

baseknox said:


> AHHHHHHH! the sportsmans den!!!!!!! I envy you living so close to that place! lol. Im not too far from Shelby. Attica ohio. I do the exact same thing every lunch hour. Havent seen a single buck during the day time. And actually only a few doe.


Sorry... meant Shelby County. It is about 30 miles north of Dayton. I've never been to the Sportsman's Den.


----------



## AmericanHunter

I read in a separate thread to piss on scrapes. Pissed on this scrape for a couple days in a row. At 530 I did on Wednesday and 1 and a half hours later this guy showed up to do the same. Give it a shot! Heck of a deer too. 13 points I can count on another pic.


----------



## netfan

AmericanHunter said:


> I read in a separate thread to piss on scrapes. Pissed on this scrape for a couple days in a row. At 530 I did on Wednesday and 1 and a half hours later this guy showed up to do the same. Give it a shot! Heck of a deer too. 13 points I can count on another pic.


If it were me, I'd be pissing at 3 so as to bring him in around 4:30... just sayin'


----------



## AmericanHunter

netfan said:


> If it were me, I'd be pissing at 3 so as to bring him in around 4:30... just sayin'


How bout 1230 so you see him at 2?


----------



## hdrking2003

AmericanHunter said:


> How bout 1230 so you see him at 2?


Do it on your way in!!


----------



## baseknox

bjohns7778 said:


> Sorry... meant Shelby County. It is about 30 miles north of Dayton. I've never been to the Sportsman's Den.


Ha Ha! got ya. Look up sports mans den shelby ohio. Best hunting/fishing outlet store ever! licensed reps on site every day.... GREAT deals, great bow shop! have absolutely everything you could ever need for hunting. Any type. I was in there two years ago,.... and am still paying for it! lol


----------



## hdrking2003

ttt....Really? Page 2? Must be a sloooooooooooow Friday in the whitetail woods, or nobody wants to take their hands out of their hand warmers. Can't blame ya there!! Cmon ya'll, some of us office drones need this to get through our day, lol.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Took day off to hang out with the lady. We did go pheasant hunting though. Went as well as the week for deer. Be back on stand tomorrow


----------



## jamesbalog

Got in the tree at 230, had a small buck cruise by nose to the ground before i could climb the tree. Hopefully tonights a good one


----------



## DixieDigger

Been slow all week for me and dad. Saw one small chase Tuesday morning. Passed on two young 8's Wednesday morning. Sat all day Thursday and saw a few bumping a few does in a field right at dark. It was a long cold day. Didn't see anything this morning. Been back out since 12:30 seeing if I can at least kill a doe before going home tomorrow. I'm hunting Lawrence county. I believe next week will be good. I swear, been coming up here last 4 years and can't time it for nothing. Some on here say they are locked down, some saw not happening yet. I believe around here it's all at night. If you drive around at night uo will see a lot if big does in fields coming off these hills and some good bucks. Lynsey must hide all day long somewhere. 

Daddy says there is a big 12 point charging admission fee to get in the under ground cave some where around here. Good luck fellows.


----------



## DamonZ8

netfan said:


> If it were me, I'd be pissing at 3 so as to bring him in around 4:30... just sayin'


When you gotta go, you gotta go. Haha.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Ccccccold! Cc.c.c . .can't feel my ffff....face. .


----------



## H20fwler

LONEEAGLELXMAN said:


> Ccccccold! Cc.c.c . .can't feel my ffff....face. .


Heck ya! Been there done that!
Keep at it man!


----------



## mandrroofing

Seen a young buck cruising through a field @2pm he was defiantly searching for does in Delaware county


----------



## baseknox

Ill be facing the fridged in the morning. down to 17 degrees tonight.... that's not including the wind. Be a cold one in the morning fellas!!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## gatorbait42

One slick head all day, been a long cold day. Have a 150ish 10 about 22" wide that has been on our cams. Licking co.


----------



## Usc1

Had a couple friends in town and we hunted Licking County from Nov 6-12. We all saw a lot of deer however it was mostly small bucks and does. Saw two different shooters one night chasing does right before dark but we never saw them again. Seems like we had small bucks under our stands almost every sit. A few were chasing and some were just cruising. Saw three giants on the drive home one night. One was in someone's front yard and the other two were in recently cut corn fields. Overall a lot of activity just seems like the big boys were still nocturnal. Hoping to get out a few days next week. It will be interesting to hear the reports from this weekend.


----------



## Tim/OH

The woods were dead this morning smh.....Licking County




Tim


----------



## WEEGEE

basically quite in Hardin...does feeding in beans and corn.....nary a buck to be seen.
moved a few stands this morning......too old and it's too cold.
maybe after a month or so of this ,I'll get used to it.............NOT!


----------



## Winter88

Went out this morning man was it cold seen a shooter at first light he was just standing and watching for like 45min couldn't get him to come to me then had a small 8 and a spike running a few does hard under my stand.back to work for the weekend so hopefully things are still hot Monday


----------



## Jackson01

I got in the stand this evening and as soon as I knocked an arrow here came a decent 7 point.He was prolly 16 inches wide.He strolled by At 15 yards.Then a hour before dark all heck broke loose.Does running all over the nearby bean field with a shooter buck.He dogged them does hard and then ran them back into the bedding area.I tried the true talker on him and he was too much in love.Looked my way but quicky went back to chasing.Awesome evening in Highland county.


----------



## DamonZ8

Anyone else hear of the potential world record typical shot in Coshocton county last week? It supposedly green scored around 218".


----------



## jamesbalog

DamonZ8 said:


> Anyone else hear of the potential world record typical shot in Coshocton county last week? It supposedly green scored around 218".


OG must have moved northeast


----------



## Dean W

Just got home from a week in Pike county, beginning of the week was awesome, last half sucked, its like someone flipped a switch.


----------



## hdrking2003

DamonZ8 said:


> Anyone else hear of the potential world record typical shot in Coshocton county last week? It supposedly green scored around 218".


Sure it was reported out of Coshocton Co? I ask because I'm in a neighboring county(Knox) and there was something going around about a local guy shooting a 218" typical. He shot a monster that was in that 190"+ range, but a rumor was started that it was 218" new world record just to "poke" at another hunter who was after the same buck. All in fun. No doubt a mega giant tho, which this particular guy seems to get every year(had another 190"+ last year or the year before). He and his family own a TON of prime whitetail acreage around here, ag n timber. The # 218 just stuck out in my head. I'll try to get a pic from my buddy who is buddies with him.


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw a small forky this morning - froze and went to the truck at about 9:30. Used my decoy again this evening and had a shooter come right to it - I missed - don't want to talk about it! I could have spit on him I think. He was a 10 in the 140-150 range. My last evening in OH after 7 strait days and I blew it at the very end.
Decoys seem to work very well in areas that hold lots of bucks. I will be using one every year from now on. If I could just learn to shoot - maybe a crossbow for me next year.


----------



## DamonZ8

hdrking2003 said:


> Sure it was reported out of Coshocton Co? I ask because I'm in a neighboring county(Knox) and there was something going around about a local guy shooting a 218" typical. He shot a monster that was in that 190"+ range, but a rumor was started that it was 218" new world record just to "poke" at another hunter who was after the same buck. All in fun. No doubt a mega giant tho, which this particular guy seems to get every year(had another 190"+ last year or the year before). He and his family own a TON of prime whitetail acreage around here, ag n timber. The # 218 just stuck out in my head. I'll try to get a pic from my buddy who is buddies with him.


A buddy sent me a pic of the guy and the buck. I really don't want to post a pic of a guy I don't know. I will block part of his face and post. Let me know if that is one in the same. The buck looks like a giant but I don't know about 218". Sometimes pics don't do a buck justice.


----------



## z7master167

DamonZ8 said:


> A buddy sent me a pic of the guy and the buck. I really don't want to post a pic of a guy I don't know. I will block part of his face and post. Let me know if that is one in the same. The buck looks like a giant but I don't know about 218". Sometimes pics don't do a buck justice.


Doesnt look like a 200" deer to me, God, why cant i kill something like that


----------



## DamonZ8

z7master167 said:


> Doesnt look like a 200" deer to me, God, why cant i kill something like that


I know right? I can't imagine that stepping within range. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Yep, that's him without a doubt, 100%. Killed 2 weekends ago just outside of Gambier.


----------



## hdrking2003

Story is, his wife had been seeing the buck a bunch out back at their farm. One day, while he was in between hunts, she called him up and said the "big boy" was on his feet out back and to get there quickly. He did just that, and that pic is the proof that it all worked out for him. Don't let me make it sound like he had all of this stuff handed to him either. Sure his folks started it all by being farmers and owning land, but he now owns his own land too(where this monster was shot) and he puts in the work all season every season.


----------



## DamonZ8

hdrking2003 said:


> Yep, that's him without a doubt, 100%. Killed 2 weekends ago just outside of Gambier.


It sucks when big bucks go down, the story never seems to be clear. Lol

So this guys kills a monster nearly every season?


----------



## hdrking2003

DamonZ8 said:


> It sucks when big bucks go down, the story never seems to be clear. Lol
> 
> So this guys kills a monster nearly every season?


Yessir! He passes on bucks that us mere mortals would hang on our wall. I believe this is his 2nd 190"+ in the past 3 years and countless other bigguns over the years. You should see his area, lol. Makes me drool just thinking about it.


----------



## Outback Man

Well on Wed. PM I had another one of my 3.5 year olds comes thru. I saw something run away from me about 150 yds. away and about 15 minutes later he popped out. He cut across in front of me and had no cares for calls. A couple of minutes after he disappeared to my right I all of a sudden had a doe beside me. I heard a grunt from somewhere behind her. I already had my bow, and she snuck behind me so I decided to stand up. When I did I looked forward and he was 20 yds. right in front of me. I'd already decided I was gonna pass on him, but seeing him in person made it tough. He has great brows, and good 2s and 3s. He tried to sprout a 9th pt. on his left side. He followed that doe and disappeared. I had to go back to work on Thurs. and can't get back out until Sun./Mon., but I talked to my landowner today and he said as of yesterday they are running around everywhere...just my luck...8 straight days in the stand and when I can't be there crap breaks loose.-Warren County


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I had a great privet property spot a few years ago just out side of Gambier.
The family sold it and moved to N,C,


----------



## DamonZ8

hdrking2003 said:


> Story is, his wife had been seeing the buck a bunch out back at their farm. One day, while he was in between hunts, she called him up and said the "big boy" was on his feet out back and to get there quickly. He did just that, and that pic is the proof that it all worked out for him. Don't let me make it sound like he had all of this stuff handed to him either. Sure his folks started it all by being farmers and owning land, but he now owns his own land too(where this monster was shot) and he puts in the work all season every season.


That would be great! What a blessed life that seems to be. So did it indeed green score 218"?


----------



## hdrking2003

DamonZ8 said:


> That would be great! What a blessed life that seems to be. So did it indeed green score 218"?


Nah, I don't think it did, but cannot bet the farm on it. Pretty sure it was under 200.


----------



## DamonZ8

Sorry to jack the thread, uh, hmmm, anyone planning on hunting NE Ohio tomorrow it had been snowing on and off lake effect the past 2 days. There is about 8-15" on fresh snow on the ground east of Cleveland.


----------



## hdrking2003

DamonZ8 said:


> Sorry to jack the thread, uh, hmmm, anyone planning on hunting NE Ohio tomorrow it had been snowing on and off lake effect the past 2 days. There is about 8-15" on fresh snow on the ground east of Cleveland.


Nope, gonna try n find a farm just outside of Gambier, lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Bryden Kinniard said:


> I had a great privet property spot a few years ago just out side of Gambier.
> The family sold it and moved to N,C,


That sucks! Definitely one of the best spots in the state for big bucks!


----------



## Mao

DamonZ8 said:


> Anyone else hear of the potential world record typical shot in Coshocton county last week? It supposedly green scored around 218".


I live and hunt in Coshocton. I haven't heard anything.


----------



## ohiobucks

Amazing what kind of action 1 hot doe can bring in! Saw 5 bucks this afternoon , 2 of which were shooters. 3 were dogging that doe pretty hard. Had 1 of the shooters at 55 yards, just to far out. Deer everywhere from 4pm till dark. Morrow co.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Had one running around me before sunrise but couldn't see what it was. Real nice cold morning and hopefully they are moving looking for food and staying warm. Licking county


----------



## hdrking2003

Drove 4 miles to this farm and saw 3 nice bucks in the fields with does!! Yes, I was a bit late this morning, but this might work out for me. Ready now.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Smacked this guy yesterday at 245. Bro n law had staring match 90 min prior that trail cam caught. Lol. Whats the chances!!?????? Lol


----------



## DamonZ8

Saw a doe this morning on the way in. Just had a small buck seeking thru. Still snowing here in NE.


----------



## DamonZ8

2X_LUNG said:


> Smacked this guy yesterday at 245. Bro n law had staring match 90 min prior that trail cam caught. Lol. Whats the chances!!?????? Lol


That is cool. Real nice buck!


----------



## lutzweiser

Had to cut hunt short this morning. Had a dang coughing spell. Must have scared everything in a 2 mile radius out of woods around me. 

Anyone seeing any midday movement?


----------



## goldtip22

Just had a shooter buck...150....chase a doe hard 60yds behind me at 7:30. Wouldn't stop for nothing. Very encouraging considering I haven't seen much of anything so far this season.


----------



## deadeyedave2008

saw one buck cruising last night. 5 minutes later had a 6 pt walk underneath me.... Out of nowhere a doe come charging in and sniffs his face, when he got behind her and they were focused on their thing I put an arrow in her, poor fella! He just stared at me like "I can't believe this"! I already shot my buck so I planned on killing a doe or two this weekend. One down! Adams county, Ohio


----------



## KimberTac1911

Going out tonight. Hopefully that big buck isnt locked down now


----------



## harjo02

I'm still on stand but have seen 14 deer so far. 1 lone fawn, 1 fork buck with nose on the ground and the rest were does with fawns. 

Im near Fallsburg.


----------



## Hower08

Must be nice haven't seen snot. Nice shooter on cam last night at about 530 though of course I was at work


----------



## JSI KODIAK

2X_LUNG said:


> Smacked this guy yesterday at 245. Bro n law had staring match 90 min prior that trail cam caught. Lol. Whats the chances!!?????? Lol


Great buck! Were you hunting midday?


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Here in Eastern Brown I have only seen a few small bucks cruising and a couple lone does.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

JSI KODIAK said:


> Great buck! Were you hunting midday?


Yes. Killed at 245pm. Went out about 130


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Its nuts this morning in highland county


----------



## mathews_rage

Outback Man said:


> Well on Wed. PM I had another one of my 3.5 year olds comes thru. I saw something run away from me about 150 yds. away and about 15 minutes later he popped out. He cut across in front of me and had no cares for calls. A couple of minutes after he disappeared to my right I all of a sudden had a doe beside me. I heard a grunt from somewhere behind her. I already had my bow, and she snuck behind me so I decided to stand up. When I did I looked forward and he was 20 yds. right in front of me. I'd already decided I was gonna pass on him, but seeing him in person made it tough. He has great brows, and good 2s and 3s. He tried to sprout a 9th pt. on his left side. He followed that doe and disappeared. I had to go back to work on Thurs. and can't get back out until Sun./Mon., but I talked to my landowner today and he said as of yesterday they are running around everywhere...just my luck...8 straight days in the stand and when I can't be there crap breaks loose.-Warren County


Good luck, you will get another chance. Sounds like he would be an awesome deer next year if he does make it.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Fairfield county. Cold. One lone doe and button buck. Already killed my buck so trying to kill a big doe. Going to hunt til 11 1130 go watch Bucks game for a bit and get back out. Hopefully it happens tonight


----------



## mathews_rage

2X_LUNG said:


> Smacked this guy yesterday at 245. Bro n law had staring match 90 min prior that trail cam caught. Lol. Whats the chances!!?????? Lol


That is cool and nice buck


----------



## Tim/OH

Once again my woods were dead this morning....check the trail cam and had a giant come through 2 days ago at 6:30 pm....he had a huge body...4yr old...maybe 325# walking give or take a few lbs...biggest 8pt Ive ever seen sheeeesh.



Tim


----------



## BLan

billhalljr said:


> Still weird out there. Drove 3 counties Thur am and checked 4 cameras with nadda on them. Took an Eight year old out last night and was rough hunt being so cold and never seen a deer. Still not seeing much big buck 'rut' action. I got a 16year old boy on the following buck last Friday and he was just heading to corn and was hanging out with another buck at that time,,, but very interesting turn of events. Then put this non-typical in front of a wounded warrior last Saturday at 19 yards but think buck fever took over, but good news i'm pretty confident non-lethal hit. he seemed to be all about the food as well and have yet to see him around any does.


Bill, you just keep impressing me with your actions. Top flight brother!


----------



## tazzpilot

Watched a 100ish 7 pt and 2 small 6 pts chase six does the last 45 mins of daylight yesterday. Was hoping the big 8pt I'm after would join but no dice. Out this morning and had a doe pass thru at first light then a doe and fawn being chased by a 6 pt about 40 mins later. Things have finally switched on here. Should be a good afternoon/evening. Muskingum Co, Duncan Falls area.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Neighbor shot a 135-140" 10pt this morning....real nice looking buck!! Said there was a doe running half across the county across open fields and when she came into the woods the 10pt appeared out of nowhere. Smoked it, ran 30yds and tipped over.


----------



## tim1676

Ohiohntr said:


> Neighbor shot a 135-140" 10pt this morning....real nice looking buck!! Said there was a doe running half across the county across open fields and when she came into the woods the 10pt appeared out of nowhere. Smoked it, ran 30yds and tipped over.


Pics...


----------



## cretor11

I hunted the 1st nine days of November and it was really slow. I got out a couple more days this week and things were picking up. Now I'm sitting at work pouting. Wish all of you that are out good luck


----------



## Ohiohntr

I didn't take any, he was busy trying to get around for work and skinning it out

Difference between he and I is that I would have called off work, called all my buddies, and had one heck of a party today!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hower08

Not missing anything today buddy


----------



## hdrking2003

Ohiohntr said:


> I didn't take any, he was busy trying to get around for work and skinning it out
> 
> Difference between he and I is that I would have called off work, called all my buddies, and had one heck of a party today!!![emoji481]


Heeeeeeeeaaaarrrrd that!!!!

6 does(together), one cruising Forky, and 2 out of range yotes for my morning. Lots of big boy sightings in the past couple days so hopefully a great afternoon/evening sit.


----------



## z7master167

Its on in lawrence county finally, seen 2 shooters this morning maybe a 3rd and 2 smaller bucks, seen 26 deer 5 being bucks and from what i could tell, just 2 does that were in heat or going in, because those 2 were the only ones the bucks were interested in


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Dead here in Monroe county this morning a lot of nightime movement like last year....


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Back at it this afternoon in Eastern Brown. Only a flock of turkeys so far. The wind had been from three different directions so far! Not helping matters any! Good luck this evening to all that make it out.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Back in tree if they don't move tonite I'm leaving my wife and joining PETA


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Back on stsnd in Fairfield county looking to kill a doe! Just feels like it's going to be a great night in the woods. Chose my favorite evening stand just hope this cold weather keeps the neighbors off their gators and inside. Good luck everyone


----------



## Bwana

Passed a 130 8pt @ 20 yds...nice buck, but looking for bigger,,,,saw 4 doe by themselves also.


----------



## helix33

Bwana said:


> Passed a 130 8pt @ 20 yds...nice buck, but looking for bigger,,,,saw 4 doe by themselves also.


Did your son find the deer he shot?


----------



## Bwana

helix33 said:


> Did your son find the deer he shot?


Yes, we found it 70yds from shot...had sky rats on it already


----------



## KimberTac1911

Been in stand for about 2 hrs. Changed up tactics tonight. Ran a 300 yrd or so scent trail. Hoping the big 8 or 12 arent locked down still


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Saw a nice young buck last night at dark. Future mother in law let the dog out and he pushed him right past me. Got a late startstartup and had a big 11 come by within 40 yards while I was hanging scent. Didn't see or hear me so I nestled down for a bit and made an afternoon move to the acorns. Heard a little grunting and a bleat too. I think it's definitely on now....hope the boys are hungry enough to come get some shortly...


----------



## hdrking2003

3 does just bedded down 50 yards out.......gotta love live bait. Hope it works!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Im in the stand ready....



Tim


----------



## z7master167

Spike and a **** at 3 mothin since


----------



## Hower08

Woohhoo finally seen a deer today and a fox


----------



## Tim/OH

Good luck to all the guys that are hunting now....lets put some horns on the ground. 




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> 3 does just bedded down 50 yards out.......gotta love live bait. Hope it works!!


 yes sir and you have 3 of them thats even better now all you need is a buck to join the party lol.


Tim


----------



## ohiobucks

Sure feels like there is -0- deer in Knox co this afternoon...


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

5 pt 2 doe this evening in Monroe county


----------



## z7master167

One deer at dark couldnt tell what it was, how do you go from deer everywhere this morning to squat diddly this eve


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

z7master167 said:


> One deer at dark couldnt tell what it was, how do you go from deer everywhere this morning to squat diddly this eve


Easy we hunt ohio lol


----------



## KimberTac1911

Had a tiny 4 point bed down in front of me for a hour before dark. Was just now safe to get down. Face palm lol


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

The deer are on lock down today on the north side of Mansfield.


----------



## DamonZ8

I filled my fall turkey tag today. No deer within range today. Next time!


----------



## richstang75

Saw the same 120ish 8 two nights in a row. Both times looping around my stand and wouldnt come to a grunt call. Several does running around. Not sure where the big 8 has been I watched work up several scrapes 8 days ago. I'm assuming he's locked down.


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> yes sir and you have 3 of them thats even better now all you need is a buck to join the party lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


Well my friend, it ended up being a "doe only" party, not a buck around. 


ohiobucks said:


> Sure feels like there is -0- deer in Knox co this afternoon...


There were 12 total in Knox Co tonight ohiobucks, but they were all does. 3 with me and a group of 9 on Green Valley Rd. Had good movement out that way, up till my last sit on Monday, then I had to go back to work. Man what a difference a few days makes.

Headed to the SE corner of Knox tomorrow, just a couple miles from Coshocton n Licking Co's, hoping its a bit more lively there. The woods have been tore up out there since mid October, and now the corn is down. Good luck to all tomorrow!!


----------



## DanZ

11 does in Medina county tonight no bucks -- they must be ugly does here in my woods. Was really surprised to see so many doe groups together doing their "normal" thing and just grazing through the woods tonight without any buck activity.


----------



## sammusi

Hunted from 1 to dark 0 deer


----------



## tazzpilot

Nothing until right at dark. Small 6pt chasing 3 does around. The hunt for "Mr. Big" continues...
Muskingum Co.


----------



## OHTribute

Great morning this morning saw a record amount of deer (for me) - but this afternoon produced no sightings, not sure what happened...maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## Regohio

They moved Late today...one Doe 430...8 Deer including a shooter after 5:00!!! No shots but it was nice seeing Brown Hairy Things!


----------



## cnedeer12

Haven't seen a thing in NE Ohio the past two nights...been a slow season thus far :/


----------



## Regohio

It'll happen fellas...just gotta wait them out and strike before Orange Junior Army hits next weekend!


----------



## Dawhit

Skunked again this morning. Small 6pt trailing 3 does about 4pm pushed them around the field a little while, then lost interest. Nothing afterwards. 
Yet to see or hear a chase. Dreadful excuse for a rut to this point. Monroe Co.


----------



## cnedeer12

Dawhit said:


> Skunked again this morning. Small 6pt trailing 3 does about 4pm pushed them around the field a little while, then lost interest. Nothing afterwards.
> Yet to see or hear a chase. *Dreadful excuse for a rut to this point*. Monroe Co.


^^^AGREED^^^. At least where I am hunting...


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Exciting night in the stand! 120-130ish 10 point walked by at 245 and then it was on. Saw a nice 8 that was limping but I couldn't tell where he was hit, assuming he will be fine. The. Saw little guys running does and then had a group of 4 does out around 120 yards. They started getting anxious and wouldn't u know here come a coyote and the neighbors on the four wheelers. Then from 5 on I was seeing deer moving, another small broken up 6 point walked right under my stand. Last 10 mins, I look out and there is an absolute stud of a deer! All I could see was long thick tines all the way through! Would have loved to see what he was! Back n the morning and then spending some weekends hunting at home


----------



## CattleGuy

View attachment 2085666

View attachment 2085667


See bowhunting forum for whole amazing story - Ohio 10 pt Blue Frog Buck


----------



## Jackson01

I slept in this morning due to bad wind direction and 18 degrees.Checked my cam today and there was a stud 8 standing there at 7:30 this morning.I jumped 3 does on the way in this evening.Then jumped a buck that was bedded on top of the ridge by my stand.Roughly 30 mins later a big bodied buck with a deformed rack came by.Then all the does pilled out in the beans as usuall.That was it.Im ready to break out the boom stick and get even.


----------



## billk63

DanZ said:


> 11 does in Medina county tonight no bucks -- they must be ugly does here in my woods. Was really surprised to see so many doe groups together doing their "normal" thing and just grazing through the woods tonight without any buck activity.


made it out for an afternoon sit today. Didn't see a deer but pulled card from trailcam after a five day soak.

posted a few nice vids to my youtube channel. looks like we have a new hitlist leader.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn9q7T94AFT3uNgvrggOYsA


----------



## gogger

Ok so this is really my first full year of deer hunting. I started late November last year, post rut. Came in with a crossbow and did gun and muzzleloader. Didn't get a deer last year at all. This year have my doe in the freezer, now looking for a respectable buck. Have actually passed on three that were within 10 yards of me. I had to work last weekend and my daughter and her boyfriend said it was on at our lease. So Monday nothing. Took Friday off work nothing. Today her boyfriend and I decided to go to deer creek and pheasant/rabbit hunt just for a change. No luck there. The whole time though talking abo ut what was going on at our lease and if the deer were moving yet. We decided to go in for a late afternoon hunt. We get there a little before 3 and head in different directions. 100 yards from the truck I stumble into a real nice 8 point. Scared him almost as much as he scared me. Didn't have my bow ready and he actually gave me 3 opportunities to take him as he really wanted to know what I was, and I dropped to the ground on my hands and knees and tried to hide behind the weeds. Not sure why. Eventually he bounded into the woods where Jess went to get into his stand. 

So now I was excited. Maybe the action was picking back up. Decide to go to my far stand. Checking the cameras on the way. They all have pictures so now I am pumped. Get into the stand and try to calm down. About 45 minutes later I hear something coming up behind me. I look its a deer. So I get my crossbow ready. Trying to decide if I was going to shoot one of the smaller ones that I had passed on if it was one. 

I get a look and that wasn't an issue. It was a big ten point we had on camera. So I decide I was going to shoot. Aiming I hit my bow on a branch by me and he hears it. He Heads out but stops to look at me. I try to get a shot but now a branch is hanging in the way. I haven't hunted this stand this year and forgot the pole saw. He decides to book out of the crp into the harvested bean field stops and is straight at me. I get him in the scope and he turns broadside. Nows my chance 40 yards out and I pull the trigger. Clang my bow makes a really loud weird sound and he takes off like a bat out of hell. I must not have pushed the arrow all the way in, the string came off the cams and the arrow went about 20 yards and landed in the crp. Only about half way to him. 

So in my excitement of seeing the buck walking in and seeing bucks on the cameras after a really slow week, I didn't double check my bolt after loading it to make sure the arrow was seated properly. I miss the first shot I have ever taken at a buck. 

Jess saw a wide, but young Seven point in the woods and passed waiting on a bigger guy to come along. So hopefully it is starting back up at the lease. 

Would be out in the am but promised my wife I would run the Hot Chocolate 5k/15k run with her tomorrow. Only doing the 5 k part. 

But I will be out tomorrow afternoon to try and redeem myself. Hopefully I can get my bow fixed in the morning after the race.


----------



## standmaster

Finally made it back out. Had some chasing going on across the holler from me. Couldn't tell how big the buck was. Then at last light had a 150s frame buck come through at 60yds. Didn't want anything to do with my grunting. Then went and joined the chase. So close yet so far. Story of my life lol.


----------



## PayneTrain

Worked 6 days to get 48hrs off. All day sit coming up Monday in Athens co. Heavy snow on the am forecast and clear skies in the evening...pumped! I'll keep you posted on the activity


----------



## dspell20

Corn was cut yesterday on the Farm I hunt. Should I move to the field edge or stay in the big timber between the bedding area and the field?


----------



## wvridgerunner

Lots of action in Meigs county yesterday. My cousin and I saw 7 bucks total, 3 shooters. Every buck we saw had his nose to the ground and didn't respond to calls, so I'm guessing there are hot does nearby. Hopefully a big boy walks by before they go into lock down mode, as it's only a matter of time in this area.


----------



## tinbeater

Saw a real nice 160 plus buck with a doe yesterday around noon here in Clermont County.


----------



## Nichko

dspell20 said:


> Corn was cut yesterday on the Farm I hunt. Should I move to the field edge or stay in the big timber between the bedding area and the field?


Timber


----------



## wvridgerunner

Bucks everywhere yesterday, totally dead today.


----------



## z7master167

wvridgerunner said:


> Bucks everywhere yesterday, totally dead today.


Samenfor me seen 28 altogether yesterday 6 being bucks, seen 1 doe at 9 today that was it


----------



## emmac13

Did not see a deer. Did have an owl in the tree next to me. That was cool.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good news.....saw 3 bucks cruising between 8-9 this morning
Bad news......all together, they didn't add up to 100".

Warming up for lunch then back out I go.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Seen 6 toms 5 doe one 120 inch 8pt with busted tines going back out in a few Monroe County


----------



## H20fwler

Been seeing a lot of deer mid day in NW Ohio.


----------



## nomansland

Killed him November 15 at 9:18 am. He was pushing a Doe and rutting hard. Snort wheezed non stop.


----------



## rookez490

Went this morning and seen a small 6 in a bedding area and had his nose on the ground zig zagging around.. The. Shortly after a spike came through same area with nose on ground semi nosing... The. At 9:30 a decent 8 point came through feeding and had no indicators of being horny... Still seems to be seeking phase deer activity been relatively low for this time of year.. Cold temps front moving through .. Should be good but who knows


----------



## Outback Man

Great activity all the way up to noon. A couple of 2.5-3.5 yr olds cruising and possible one border line shooter. Couple of lone does and couple of doe groups. Sitting all day so hoping things pick back up soon.-Warren County


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 2 fawns this morning getting ready to head out...


Tim


----------



## Regohio

OK Fellas...Must be the storm coming??? Today it was on...Saw 9 Deer total...but 6 were Bucks! Can't wait for next weekend!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

Dead for me in central


----------



## TrashCan

excited for the snow but looks like the wind is gonna be picking up again...I hate hunting in the wind


----------



## hdrking2003

I can hear the cars traveling on 229 beeping their horns at crossing deer, but nothing in the woods. I'm about 500 yards off the road. Lol, classic!!


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

nomansland said:


> Killed him November 15 at 9:18 am. He was pushing a Doe and rutting hard. Snort wheezed non stop.


Nice deer. Congrats! How far away was he? I am guessing he had to be about under you.


----------



## Ubet28

nomansland said:


> Killed him November 15 at 9:18 am. He was pushing a Doe and rutting hard. Snort wheezed non stop.


Very Nice buck..


----------



## nomansland

Rut'N'Hunt said:


> Nice deer. Congrats! How far away was he? I am guessing he had to be about under you.


Directly under me. Was about to start chasing his Doe again so I took the shot. Full penetration and sliced a chunk off his heart.


----------



## gogger

Who's going tomorrow am in the snow?


----------



## Ubet28

gogger said:


> Who's going tomorrow am in the snow?


I am but I'm in illinois we are only supposed to get 2 to 3 inches here.. how much you all supposed to get?


----------



## irnwrkr3

I saw a respectable 10pt swim about 75 yards or so across a lake this morning. Pretty neat to see. I knew they could swim, but never seen it before.


----------



## Ubet28

irnwrkr3 said:


> I saw a respectable 10pt swim about 75 yards or so across a lake this morning. Pretty neat to see. I knew they could swim, but never seen it before.


Wow that's sweet. I have been wondering if they will swim across water when it's this cold out.. The way I ubderstand it that there hair keeps them afloat. . And they can reach speeds of 16 mph.. while swiming.. 

Maybe someone will chime in and give some more insight. I'm hunting a 2 acre pond have been wondering all year if they will cross or go around. Deer are lazy by nature so I would think the easiest route but not sure..


----------



## irnwrkr3

I can tell you that he was moving pretty quick. The only part of him out of the water was his head. Neck down was completely submerged. He came up out of the water and just kept on walking. It was something to see.


----------



## Ubet28

Very nice.. I did a Google search and come up with what I posted but never did really find anything definitive on them crossing when it's so cold out.


----------



## irnwrkr3

It was in southeast ohio today, probably around 35 degrees at the time. I wish I could have recorded it on film, but he was to far. I could only watch thru my binoculars.


----------



## WEEGEE

good night in Hardin co.

reset stand then came back in a half hr......15 mins after climbing up 1 basket rack 8 pt walks out and heads to the big thicket.
10 mins later 4 does feed 50 behind me to the crp field.........then crack-crash-all through the woods i'm setting in.
this chase last for two hrs. i can't see them....75+yrds. away but this is loud.lots of limbs breaking and saplings snapping.

now i can only see right below me and i'm climbing down......snow makes the walking quite....then i hear that super loud blow.
then the best part......a big set of bones hitting the trees as he ran away....you could hear that bone!!!!!.
must have been at least 5 deer in there but,i now know that 150 12 pt was there,without seeing him!

i'll be perched 28" in the morning, right back there.


----------



## Ubet28

See its been around the same temps here. I swear a bruiser crossed the pond on the 12th. Cause I have a stand on the edge I hunt and it's rite between a highway they use during summer patterns. . And then another trail to the left I figured the bucks were using. And he was on me in no time he had to come off that trail and it's a crossing there would of been no other way he got on me so fast..


----------



## rayzor43

Kaiser878 said:


> Shot this deer on Oct 30th.... had no intentions of killing him based of trail cam photos....but when he walked by i said what the heck and shot him.. ended up being a little bigger than I had thought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier in the september on a logging road slipping into his bedding area..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he will be home in two weeks


Nice! I used that form for one of my bucks.


----------



## Ubet28

That is a very nice looking buck.. great pictures


----------



## gatorbait42

One small 3 point today about 3:45 came out of the standing corn right under me. That was it. Slow weekend 2 deer seen total for the weekend. Licking Co.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Ubet28 said:


> See its been around the same temps here. I swear a bruiser crossed the pond on the 12th. Cause I have a stand on the edge I hunt and it's rite between a highway they use during summer patterns. . And then another trail to the left I figured the bucks were using. And he was on me in no time he had to come off that trail and it's a crossing there would of been no other way he got on me so fast..


It's safe to say that he did swim to get there that quick.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Nice buck rayzor43. Congrats!


----------



## Tacitus

Haven't seen much movement in the last two weeks but was told a huge buck bedded down 100 yards away from my stand it's on this weekend!


----------



## Ubet28

irnwrkr3 said:


> It's safe to say that he did swim to get there that quick.


I would have to agree. . What I was shocked about is it was not wet anywhere on the trail he took I figured for sure it would be. So since it was the end of the day I climbed down and got out of there looked down the trail all the way to the water and nothing. The only thing I can think of is he didn't exit rite on the trail. but he definitely came out of it. I hit the estrus bleet got him to come back but he was on a trot and I didn't feel comfortable shooting could not get him to stop.. so gave him a pass. Gonna hunt the other side tomorrow sun up to sundown. . Snuck in today at 1 put up camera Arm and a freshened up a Cadillac size scrape and made a mock scrape just in front of my stand about 25 yards.. he is not record book buck but is a 4 to 5 year old deer I'm guessing 140. 
My camera times are off by a hr. They are still ahead one 1hr.


----------



## emmac13

3:30 saw 2-3 does busting out of a thicket. It was a small buck and doe brought him within 50 yards. She must have been the wrong doe. Because they ended up going opposite directions. And that was all the action until the walk out. Saw a big bodied deer walking across cut field.


----------



## mosh22

Wife had a 8 point shooter on camera, stand in front of her blind Friday Morning while she was in it. Dead broadside she never saw him and has been pacing all night after seeing the pic tonight wondering how in the world she did not even see it..lot of bucks moving on our cams in the early hours. 1am.


----------



## rayzor43

Burgmane said:


> It took a day with scrambling to get packed up and a 14 hour drive home today, but (TL;DR at bottom):
> 
> After 7 straight days of hard hunting in Preble county, the morning of 11/12 was going to be my Hail Mary hunt. After sitting in one stand for 3 days and seeing deer move by me without giving me a shot, decided to move back in to some thick, nasty stuff with the Lone Wolf to try and get closer to some trails. Set the stand 11/11 PM and trimmed what I could to make a shooting lane or two. Next morning, could probably sit til 10 am and try to get it done. Even with the full moon there was a ton of cloudcover over night, and it snapped cold for me, so I felt like I should have a good morning. 7:30 AM I see this nice 2.5 or 3.5 year old with good brows heading straight for me. Probably a pass candidate for a lot of guys, but given my particular circumstances I immediately decided he'd be a shooter. The buck swings to my south and crosses my wind, never skips a beat. He headed for a small shooting lane at 30 yards, I grab my bow, and just as he gets to the spot, beds down. Spent about 10 mins there with his back to me, and I contemplated taking the shot even though I had some questionable branches in my way. I decide to go for it, and he stands unprovoked. Steps forward a few feet and his vitals are half covered by some honeysuckle and saplings, but I'm committed.
> 
> Took the shot and nicked a branch, sending the arrow back. Solid hit in the hind quarter, as I can see my afterburn nock waving there. I'm confident the hit is in the hind legs, not the guts, but I am sick. Absolutely hated myself for possibly wounding an animal. Hear all sorts of commotion with him running off, and a crashlike sound, but no way could it be a crash. I backed out immediately and prepared myself mentally for a long blood trail/me being a bonehead and wounding a good young buck.
> 
> Went back in 3 hours later, found the spot of arrow impact (had to work through some really thick brush) and immediately find good blood. For the first time I am hopeful I hit the artery. Track good blood for 20 yards, look up, and there's a whitetail back 30 yards down the trail. The arrow penetrated all the way through both hind legs and hit the main artery in both of them. The buck ran maybe 50 yards, and likely expired within 30-60 seconds of arrow impact. The "crash" I thought I heard but did not believe was, in fact, my buck crashing. The amount of clotted blood inside the guts was remarkable, and the trusty rusty Magnus Stinger broadhead I still shoot did it's job beautifully.
> 
> He's no giant, but after all the hard hunting on a small 15 huntable-acre piece of property that I had never set foot on before, I am very happy with my 2014 DIY Ohio buck. I had an awesome experience on my first hunt in Ohio and can't wait to come back again next season.
> 
> (TL;DR: Biggest bow buck and first Ohio buck-Hung a new set for one last hunt of my trip, this young buck came in and bedded down at 30 yards, got up, I nicked a branch and hit him hind 1/4, recovered him 50 yds down the trail with a hit in both arteries in back legs.)



Great trophy pics!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Ubet28 said:


> I would have to agree. . What I was shocked about is it was not were anywhere on the trail he took I figured for sure it would be. So since it was the end of the day I climbed down and got out of there looked down the trail all the way to the water and nothing. The only thing I can think of is he didn't exit rite on the trail. but he definitely came out of it. I hit the estrus bleet got him to come back but he was on a trot and I didn't feel comfortable shooting could not get him to stop.. so gave him a pass. Gonna hunt the other side tomorrow sun up to sundown. . Snuck in today at 1 put up camera Arm and a freshened up a Cadillac size scrape and made a mock scrape just in front of my stand about 25 yards.. he is not record book buck but is a 4 to 5 year old deer I'm guessing 140.


. Good luck, I hope you put him down. I wouldn't pass an opportunity at him.


----------



## hdrking2003

Skunked this eve in Knox Co. Being shut out at this farm for an evening sit is like going to an empty Walmart at the beginning of the month......not typical. Weird night. Another long work week ahead of me. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## Outback Man

Unreal...sat all day and had awesome activity early and then nothing from noon on. Back out tomorrow.


----------



## tinbeater

didn't see a deer in Clermont county tonight


----------



## TrashCan

WEEGEE said:


> i'll be perched 28" in the morning, right back there.


do you see very much at 28''?lol


----------



## hdrking2003

TrashCan said:


> do you see very much at 28''?lol


He likes to be up close and personal. Close shot artist, right Weegee?? Lol


----------



## ohiobuck74

28" better be real still.....


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox co, I saw a 2yr old 8 point around 4:30pm, then 2 does 15 minutes later, all moving towards food. My buddy shot a 125" 8pt this evening in Morrow co, he said it hit a scrape, followed his drag rag into 10 yards, ran 50 after the shot and fell over dead.


----------



## gone ballistic

had a six-point big body just a little bit out of my comfort zone didn't take the shot the next day had to nice those come in once again just a little water shot but my buddy shot a six point not the same when I saw so I know he's still out there good hunting for me this year! Good luck shoot strait!! Hunting ohio


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Saw a ton of deer tonight, finally. Couple button bucks, one 5 point and close to 15 or more does. No sign of any rut activity since Thursday. Everything seems to be back to normal in nw Ohio. Was a cool hunt though will all the snow that came through.


----------



## dspell20

Bucks were on the move tonight in Carroll County. Just cruising. Saw 8 bucks total between me and my hunting buddy. 3 of which were mature shooters all out of range. I did pass up a nice 120ish 9pt. Can't get a 150 inch if you shoot a 120. I've ate 10 Ohio Tags the last 10 years I'm not going to lower my standards now. Congrats on all the successes so far


----------



## ohiobucks

ohiobucks said:


> Knox co, I saw a 2yr old 8 point around 4:30pm, then 2 does 15 minutes later, all moving towards food. My buddy shot a 125" 8pt this evening in Morrow co, he said it hit a scrape, followed his drag rag into 10 yards, ran 50 after the shot and fell over dead.


Friends buck pic:


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Friends buck pic:


Real nice!!![emoji106]


----------



## WEEGEE

TrashCan said:


> do you see very much at 28''?lol


I'm afraid of heights............maybe going to 3 ft next yr.


----------



## jamesbalog

I had a young 9pt come into ratting all postured up on saturday night, put on a hell of a show. I would of shot him if i had a chance but he wouldnt fully commit. He was downwind and im pretty sure he knew something wasnt right

Didnt hunt today but saw 7 different bucks cruising between running traps and driving. No monsters but a few id shoot

Going to try to get off work early tomorrow and hunt


----------



## CarpCommander

Goofy rut this year...

Last day of my vacation was this past Wednesday, the 12th. 

Hunted 7 days straight, with almost no 'rut activity'. 

I get out of work on Friday, and decide to drive by my main fam just because. What I see is BANANAS! Deer everywhere-in the fields, crossing the road, farmers yard....they were out in force! Chasing and everything. 

The next day, Saturday, I hunted and saw 5 different bucks and about 10-12 does, some light chasing, no shooters. Great morning hunt. Checked a few cams and found a shooter that was caught for the previous 3 days during shooting hours. So I set up on him, and actually get a shot....but unfortunately I had my arrow deflected. Clean miss. I also saw 2 other bucks Saturday evening, and a few does. No chasing, but mature deer were on their feet.

This morning....DEAD. 2 small bucks, no does, no chasing. 

This evening, 2 bucks, one decent, mid 30's Id say. Both were just out walking, no seeking, no chasing. Also saw a few does, on a normal pattern, nothng crazy. Overall the sightings were pretty slim today.

I just dont get it. One day its on FIRE... then its like aliens stole every deer on the farm. Hot, cold, warm, cold...every day seems different. 

Been a wierd year for sure, but it doesnt seem like anybodys consistantly seeing an extended period where mature deer are on 
their feet. Im still chapped that I didnt capitalize on the one chance Ive had for this year...God only knows if Ill get another...


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Spike up cruising right before dark and a lone doe in Monroe County this evening


----------



## Tim/OH

Getting ready to head out....first snowfall of the year.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Its a winter wonderland out here lol....cant really see far with all this snow especially on the tree limbs.



Tim


----------



## gogger

Yea sitting in stand now. Lots of sounds snow falling. No deer yet.


----------



## emmac13

Had my sights on two decent deer I watched summer and early fall. They have disappeared and I have passed on little bucks 7 times. Only once have I seen a big buck chasing during the rut.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Beautiful and quiet here....No movement but a perfect day


----------



## kylemcdowell

BigBuckBeast said:


> Beautiful and quiet here....No movement but a perfect day


Wish I was hunting today good luck


----------



## jhyde311

anyone out in this snowy/windy weather in central ohio? I'm contemplating going out for the afternoon/evening hunt. thoughts?


----------



## z7master167

jhyde311 said:


> anyone out in this snowy/windy weather in central ohio? I'm contemplating going out for the afternoon/evening hunt. thoughts?


I have yet to kill one from the couch..


----------



## gogger

Well today is Jess' birthday. He wants to kill a deer on his Birthday. We saw nothing this morning. We sat the stands on the lane and pulled cards and they were all in the woods eating from the feeders. So are heading back out now for the Second part of his birthday hunt. Wish us luck, would like to have him get his birthday wish and take out one of the bucks on the list.


----------



## ohbowhunter13

Good luck!


----------



## TrashCan

I like to get in my stand 30 minutes before legal shooting time and had a nice 9 point come in 7 minutes till it was legal  .It was so bright with the snow out I could see all his points and could have shot him just fine cause he was only 25 yards.I kept looking at my watch waiting and it felt like time was slowing down lol.He slowly walked through in front of me and away.Did not see anything else besides a coyote running 100 yards away yipping and barking loud enough to wake the dead.I left after that


----------



## jamesbalog

had an awesome hunt tonight, it was cold and windy and didnt result in a shot but it was still great. a little before 430 i saw my first deer of the night and it was the first no doubt about it big mature buck ive saw all year. A solid 8 which i would guess at atleast 4.5 at 135in or so.

He came out of the inside corner across the field 125 yards or so from me to feed in the soybeans. He fed for about 5 mins and went back in where he came from. i saw nothing until 5 and thought screw it im going to do a rattling sequence. I got about 30 seconds into it and here he came out of the thicket across the field making a line right to me. Once he got about halfway across the field i could hear him grunting, still running right towards me. I put the antlers down and got ready. Almost immediately after i stopped hitting the horns the buck slowed to a walk. He walked another 30-40 yards and hung up 50-60 yards out, standing and staring right through me. The buck stayed there walking paces standing and staring for a solid twenty minutes. He would never commit, wind wasn't great for me but i dont think he ever got my wind. 

3 does came out into the field during the stare down and the buck took off chasing them at around 525. he chased them around in a circle and then vanished. The does stayed in the field and fed until i couldn't see them anymore .

If he only would have came in another 20-30 yards i would have felt comfortable taking a shot in 15-20mph winds but it was a no go at 50.


ill be back at it friday


----------



## mango_xd

Finally got my first compound bow kill Sunday morning. I had decided anything without antlers was gonna be meat in the freezer to fill my antlerless tag. 8:25 AM I see 2 coming at me downwind. First one hits my shooting lane at 15 yds and I let it fly. I don't know if he jumped, I got target panic, or torqued the bow but I hit him too far back, got front of the guts, looked like some liver and what ultimately killed him, the main artery along the back. He didn't make it 30 yds before crashing. As soon as he crashed, here comes a spike and a 7 point flying in for some action. Both walking right up to my doe in heat I had hanging and kept walking around looking for her.


----------



## WEEGEE

well i wussed out...got in stand...north west woods facing north....wind blowing 20+...bow rocking on the hook.
jumped a doe under the stand going in...she was eating acorns...sat about an hour and told myself....I've had enough.
too windy for me...eyes watering and hands sorta cold.....then i remembered what she was cooking for dinner....rib eyes and baked potatos.....got in truck drove passed the next woods and bingo there's two 8's with appx. 8-10 does....1/8 mile away,from stand.

oh well steaks where great!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I hunted SE Ohio from the 3-14. Every day didn't have action, but between the two of us, it was the best rut we've ever seen. I shot my buck on the 14th and they were in full cruise and chase mode. I would imagine it's pretty much lockdown phase right now. I think come the weekend, things should really start to heat up again.


----------



## emmac13

Nada thing but frozen bones and a runny nose.


----------



## WEEGEE

well the weather man said i wasn't going hunting in the morning.
teens and 25mph winds.

when i was in my teens i would be out there in my tennis shoes and a hooded sweatshirt,in that weather.


----------



## candace1

went out with my mom 0 seen you would of thought it was mid Dec. not Nov. today


----------



## tazzpilot

Decided to brave the elements this evening. Had a doe come in at 450pm. Then noticed a doe and a nice buck in the bottom below me about 10 minutes later. They all eased off in another direction. A nice little 4 point came in at 525pm. Then at 535pm a shooter 8 pt came in from right to left. Got to 10 yds but couldn't draw on him without being seen. Finally got a shot at 30-35 yds with him quartering away from me. Made contact but hit him a little further back than I wanted. Waited about an hour and a half then went looking. He put down a weak blood trail. Tracked him 350-400 yds then decided to back out until morning. Thinking it was a liver shot. Totally sick about it. Hoping I find him tomorrow morning.


----------



## WEEGEE

well you don't have to worry about heat spoilage.
good luck...


----------



## PayneTrain

Froze my ass off only to see the same young 6er 80yds away who I saw every day last year. Guess he likes me enough to keep coming around I just need him to grow already.

He was on a trail and didn't care about anything else but his nose in the dirt


----------



## Tim/OH

I didnt see anything this morning...if I can get out of bed tomorrow morning I will be out...winds chill are suppose to be around a cool -2°.

Anyone else going out in the morning.


Tim


----------



## ohiobuck74

Thankfully tagged out... Tomorrow will not be fun.. Good luck and kudos to those fighting the elements..


----------



## golfanddeernut

I got it done in Ohio tonight. I thought this guy was going to score huge, big deer, big rack, but he was a fighter and was all busted up. I got him about 5:10 and just got home around 11:30. Had to drive back to PA to get the truck, a quad, a deer cart and a hunting buddy. This was a quartering too shot and I may have got a little lucky but the muzzy did an unbelievable job. Look at the hole in the neck and it went through his body and the broad head was sticking out of the bottom of his stomach. Steve Wonder could follow this trail but he ran to the bottom of the steepest valley you can imagine. Wow, what a drag to a trail, then to the cart, then the quad then the truck.

Have to give a big thanks to tyepsu, another AT member that I hunt with and actually picked this spot for a stand and helped me get this guy out. Good luck Tye.


----------



## wvridgerunner

I wasn't going to fight the wind and cold temps tomorrow, but it looks like the ground will be white, so I can't resist lol. Got the alarm set for 4:20.

Gonna sit as long as I can. Maybe if the wind dies down for a while, the cold temps may put the deer on their feet late morning?


----------



## Ubet28

golfanddeernut said:


> I got it done in Ohio tonight. I thought this guy was going to score huge, big deer, big rack, but he was a fighter and was all busted up. I got him about 5:10 and just got home around 11:30. Had to drive back to PA to get the truck, a quad, a deer cart and a hunting buddy. This was a quartering too shot and I may have got a little lucky but the muzzy did an unbelievable job. Look at the hole in the neck and it went through his body and the broad head was sticking out of the bottom of his stomach. Steve Wonder could follow this trail but he ran to the bottom of the steepest valley you can imagine. Wow, what a drag to a trail, then to the cart, then the quad then the truck.
> 
> Have to give a big thanks to tyepsu, another AT member that I hunt with and actually picked this spot for a stand and helped me get this guy out. Good luck Tye.
> 
> View attachment 2087474


Dang looks like a Friday the 13th horor scene. Nice buck..


wvridgerunner said:


> I wasn't going to fight the wind and cold temps tomorrow, but it looks like the ground will be white, so I can't resist lol. Got the alarm set for 4:20.
> 
> Gonna sit as long as I can. Maybe if the wind dies down for a while, the cold temps may put the deer on their feet late morning?


Gl hunted today and not going out tomorrow. Sleeping in and taking a day off..


----------



## golfanddeernut

Ubet, you are right, I never saw so much blood. I must of hit the jugular. He went 120 yards spraying blood.


----------



## standmaster

Set through pretty crappy wind and sleet last night. Had one stupid 6pt walk under me. At least wasn't a skunk.


----------



## emmac13

tazzpilot good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Delawareriver

God bless any one out today. See the wind chill is -5 in Zanesville. Boy am I glad my hunt was last week


----------



## Winter88

Sat 0600-0830 wow should of stayed in bed way to cold and windy seen bunch of turkeys 7 does and a spike the does came running Full throttle but no trailers that I seen thinking of taking the night off just to cold but we'll see good luck to anyone out there


----------



## Ubet28

Anyone out in a tree be safe and GL. I know we had the high winds here in IL yesterday and it was brutal. Made it around 6 hrs in the morning and 3.5 at night. Decided to sleep in today. And I look outside sun I shinning it's cold but winds seem ok having some gusts every now and then sure wish I would of went out. But o well needed a day off. Again GL to all.braving the weather..


----------



## wvridgerunner

Deer moving decent today despite the cold and winds. I'm swaying around all over the place 25 ft up in this tree lol. Saw one nice 17" busted up 8pt 75yds away. Have a 2.5yr old 8 sound asleep 100 yds away from me. Also saw 2 does and a spike earlier. Taking evening off for a dr. appointment.


----------



## rangercupz20

With the Ohio youth season this weekend, is it required of bowhunters to wear orange while bowhunting?


----------



## Nichko

rangercupz20 said:


> With the Ohio youth season this weekend, is it required of bowhunters to wear orange while bowhunting?


Yep...


----------



## tazzpilot

Picked up this morning where I left off last night. Found my arrow and knew instantly it was a bad shot. Only about 6 inches of penetration, covered in hair and meat. That with the "thwack" I heard when I hit him tells me I hit his shoulder. Initially blood trail was decent so I had hope. This morning found where he laid. Some blood but not much. Found two or three drops from there and finally where he pissed. Blood trail stopped. Only got about an inch of snow in Blue Rock so tracking in the snow not the best. Walked about three hours and nothing. I think he laid down, clotted up and moved on some time during the night. The shot wasn't lethal. I just hope he pulls through. Pretty sick about it all.


----------



## 07commander

Haven't seen any good bucks since a week ago. Mostly does and saw a little 8 pt. think it's over around here.


----------



## WEEGEE

did anybody even go out this morning?
30mph winds @18 degrees......not me.tried it last night and climbed down early.
I'm not planning on going back out until next week.


----------



## irishhacker

Im going this evening.. I'll be in the stand by 3:30


----------



## emmac13

Thanks for the update tazzpilot. It happens. I bet he will be fine.


----------



## tazzpilot

I sure hope so emmac13. Happy hunting guys!


----------



## Ubet28

tazzpilot said:


> Picked up this morning where I left off last night. Found my arrow and knew instantly it was a bad shot. Only about 6 inches of penetration, covered in hair and meat. That with the "thwack" I heard when I hit him tells me I hit his shoulder. Initially blood trail was decent so I had hope. This morning found where he laid. Some blood but not much. Found two or three drops from there and finally where he pissed. Blood trail stopped. Only got about an inch of snow in Blue Rock so tracking in the snow not the best. Walked about three hours and nothing. I think he laid down, clotted up and moved on some time during the night. The shot wasn't lethal. I just hope he pulls through. Pretty sick about it all.


You gave it your best effort to recover him. Like you said he probably clotted up and will be fine. I know the feeling my very first deer I gut shot. And looked for 9 hrs the next day. The ground had quit a few yotes and I was beside myself..Just when I was ready to give up. My dad said what's that over there and it was my deer. It was like the weight was lifted off my chest.. only lost a bit of the meat..not much.. 

But gl and hopefully you get a chance to seal the deal..


----------



## cretor11

A guy that hunts one property that I do just shot a buck that already shed his rack. He's supposed to be sending me pics when he gets a better signal


----------



## tazzpilot

Yea, I hope so. He was the only shooter on my place. This bitter cold also has me highly demotivated. Won't be the first fruitless year, won't be the last.


----------



## Outback Man

I sat Mon. morning during what sounded like a wooden thunderstorm...branches and trees falling everywhere w/the weight of the snow. All of my interior woods trails to my stands were either caved in from bending over scrub trees or blocked by larger fallen stuff. Saw a potential new shooter buck about a half hour after first light. He would stop every time I grunted or can called, but wouldn't come in. Lost sight of him for awhile and then saw him going back the direction he'd come from about 20 minutes later. Snort wheezed and thru the kitchen sink at him again w/no response. Then the normal group of three does came thru a little while later.

Found out a family member of the landowner where I hunt allowed or invited some other people to hunt there, so my passing of the good younger deer to better the age structure may be out the window now. Maybe I shoulda shot the really nice 3.5 yr. old mid 130s 8 pt. I had at 7 yards last Tues. Hitting it again Fri.-Sun. More buck activity on camera over the course of the last week. Still have only seen one forky chase one young doe. Outside of cruising that's all the rut activity I've seen.-Warren County


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

cretor11 said:


> A guy that hunts one property that I do just shot a buck that already shed his rack. He's supposed to be sending me pics when he gets a better signal


If he shed his rack chances are that deer has the prolonged strand of EHD


----------



## whitetailbowman

Saw on a KY hunting fourm there was a 237" buck killed southern Ohio last week, anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Ubet28

whitetailbowman said:


> Saw on a KY hunting fourm there was a 237" buck killed southern Ohio last week, anyone know anything about it?


this deer was taken in iowa
http://morningmoss.com/kyle-falck-244-inch-iowa-buck/


----------



## matt6506

whitetailbowman said:


> Saw on a KY hunting fourm there was a 237" buck killed southern Ohio last week, anyone know anything about it?


Is this it? There's another theses started on it


----------



## matt6506

matt6506 said:


> Is this it? There's another theses started on it


*thread*


----------



## matt6506

matt6506 said:


> *thread*


http://peoplesdefender.com/apps/pbc...0141117&category=news&lopenr=311179995&Ref=AR

Duh!!!!.....Sorry forgot the link


----------



## Ubet28

matt6506 said:


> http://peoplesdefender.com/apps/pbc...0141117&category=news&lopenr=311179995&Ref=AR
> 
> Duh!!!!.....Sorry forgot the link


stopped reading at crossbow...


----------



## fivemartins

Ubet28 said:


> stopped reading at crossbow...


Seems like the writer would have tried to give a little more context as to why the shot ended up there!


----------



## matt6506

Ubet28 said:


> stopped reading at crossbow...


Yeah I skipped over that sentence, awesome deer tho


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, what a buck! Must be tough hunting on all that family owned timber.


----------



## matt6506

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow, what a buck! Must be tough hunting on all that family owned timber.


Yea and especially having a bunch of guys to find the deer before you get out of the tree and clear timber to help you get it out of the woods...........must be nice


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> stopped reading at crossbow...


Crossbow, bow, gun....who cares?? If you bothered to read a little farther you would have read that these guys both shot Booners last year. I dont care what your weapon, if you can consistantly kill deer of that caliber you know your shart.


----------



## Ubet28

Not hard to do when your family owns timber land and you have workers scouting for you. His h I nt doesn't impress me. And a kill with a crossbow is not considered for either a PY or BC.

Crossbow hunting is for people who can't draw a bow. Or for people over 65.


----------



## whitetailbowman

I started hunting Adams Co. in 2000, long before the Amish "lucky" buck and the Metzner buck were killed there in 06'. After that it got crazy there but the hunting is still excellent but now with the McCoy brothers in NAW this month with last years monster deer and now this giant it's gonna get even worse.


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> Not hard to do when your family owns timber land and you have workers scouting for you. His h I nt doesn't impress me. And a kill with a crossbow is not considered for either a PY or BC.
> 
> Crossbow hunting is for people who can't draw a bow. Or for people over 65.


Actually, genius, B&C DOES recognize crossbow kills. And gun kills. Educate yourself.

And, crossbows are a pretty useful tool to add to your arsenal. Can you shoot a compound while sitting flat on your butt, hudled underneath a honeysuckle bush? No, but you CAN shoot a crossbow this way. While the deer are skirting the same stands that you've been POUNDING for say, 18 straight days, you could be ambushing them in a way they've never seen before. Again, mix things up, and keep the deer guessing. Educate yourself.

And......you're coming into an OHIO rut update thread, bashng crossbows, in a state where crossbows have been legal since 
1975? Son, educate yourself....


----------



## matt6506

CarpCommander said:


> Actually, genius, B&C DOES recognize crossbow kills. And gun kills. Educate yourself.
> 
> And, crossbows are a pretty useful tool to add to your arsenal. Can you shoot a compound while sitting flat on your butt, hudled underneath a honeysuckle bush? No, but you CAN shoot a crossbow this way. While the deer are skirting the same stands that you've been POUNDING for say, 18 straight days, you could be ambushing them in a way they've never seen before. Again, mix things up, and keep the deer guessing. Educate yourself.


I refuse to hunt with a crossbow, but different strokes for different folks and that's ok


----------



## Ubet28

CarpCommander said:


> Actually, genius, B&C DOES recognize crossbow kills. And gun kills. Educate yourself.
> 
> And, crossbows are a pretty useful tool to add to your arsenal. Can you shoot a compound while sitting flat on your butt, hudled underneath a honeysuckle bush? No, but you CAN shoot a crossbow this way. While the deer are skirting the same stands that you've been POUNDING for say, 18 straight days, you could be ambushing them in a way they've never seen before. Again, mix things up, and keep the deer guessing. Educate yourself.
> 
> And......you're coming into an OHIO rut update thread, bashng crossbows, in a state where crossbows have been legal since
> 1975? Son, educate yourself....


Crossbows are for people who can't use a bow. If you choose to use one then great more power to you. It's bow or no for me. I had a crossbow permit issued to me in 2012 after a double fusion on my back. The only way my surgeon would let me hunt so I bought one hunted with it. And didn't shoot anything with it. Sold it lost money and on November 8th at 5:05 pm I let probably the biggest deer I have ever saw walk cause I held a crossbow in my hand. So again if you choose to use one then great. I don't need to get a deer that bad as to use a crossbow or a gun.. I will go buy a cow and butcher it before I use either of those.. Bow or no I stand by it live by it.. 

Here is the crossbow i sold.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1928553

Not sure why you got so but hurt by my comment.. Did you drop your crossbow while readIng my post? 

And I didn't bash a crossbow I said I stopped reading. To be honest I started loosing intrest when it said that they were informed that there family owned timber outfit alerted them to the buck. Just nothing about that story had anything of intrest to me. Now the Iowa buck which was bigger now that's a good story.


----------



## Ubet28

matt6506 said:


> I refuse to hunt with a crossbow, but different strokes for different folks and that's ok


Exactly.. not sure why by me saying I stopped reading at crossbow was bashing crossbows.. I definitely think they have there place for the disabled people or for the elderly.. but the guy in that picture was fully able to use a bow. He was already tipped off and had the advantage on the deer to add insult to injury he choose a crossbow.


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> Crossbows are for people who can't use a bow. If you choose to use one then great more power to you. It's bow or no for me. I had a crossbow permit issued to me in 2011 after a double fusion on my back. I bought one hunted with it. And didn't shoot anything with it. Sold it lost money and on November 8th at 5:05 pm I let probably the biggest deer I have ever saw walk cause I held a crossbow in my hand. So again if you choose to use one then great. I don't need to get a deer that bad as to use a crossbow or a gun.. Bow or no I stand by it live by it..


Thats your opinion, and I respect that. Same for anyone else who chooses not to use one.

But dont come on here and say they are only for people who cant shoot a bow. I CAN shoot a bow. I DO shoot a bow. Every single buck I have on my wall, Ive killed with my bow. Not a gun. Not a crossbow. But Im smart enough to adapt, and Ive added a crossbow to my stable, along with my ML. Ive seen way too many missed opportunities where I could have killed a good buck, had I been using something other than a bow. 

Ive killed plenty of deer with a crossbow, plenty with the ML, and I do agree, its more gratifying to use the bow- no question. I have WAY more bow kills than both other weapons combined. But as I get older, I think Ill be able to take pride in ADAPTING to the situation, and getting a mature deer in an unconventional way, if thats what the situation calls for. 

Its kind of hypocritical for you to bash crossbows, but you entertain every other 'gimmick' on the market? Ozonics, decoys, calls, 'hot doe piss', rattling, trail cams, etc etc. Everything above (including crossbows and guns) do nothing more than give you an ADVANTAGE. No?


----------



## matt6506

CarpCommander said:


> Thats your opinion, and I respect that. Same for anyone else who chooses not to use one.
> 
> But dont come on here and say they are only for people who cant shoot a bow. I CAN shoot a bow. I DO shoot a bow. Every single buck I have on my wall, Ive killed with my bow. Not a gun. Not a crossbow. But Im smart enough to adapt, and Ive added a crossbow to my stable, along with my ML. Ive seen way too many missed opportunities where I could have killed a good buck, had I been using something other than a bow.
> 
> Ive killed plenty of deer with a crossbow, plenty with the ML, and I do agree, its more gratifying to use the bow- no question. I have WAY more bow kills than both other weapons combined. But as I get older, I think Ill be able to take pride in ADAPTING to the situation, and getting a mature deer in an unconventional way, if thats what the situation calls for.
> 
> Its kind of hypocritical for you to bash crossbows, but you entertain every other 'gimmick' on the market? Ozonics, decoys, calls, 'hot doe piss', rattling, trail cams, etc etc. Everything above (including crossbows and guns) do nothing more than give you an ADVANTAGE. No?


I don't see where anyone was bashing crossbows, but maybe I missed it, so back on topic, how's the rut been in your area? Are you seeing anything?


----------



## CarpCommander

Actually, I wont post anymore on the subject. Ive said my piece, and I wont derail the thread any further than this. 

Good luck to those toughing it out in these temps. Id be out there myself if I didnt have to work this week....I love nothing more than hunting deer in the single digit temps! And theres still TONS of standing korn on all of my farms....*sigh*...


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Like to say I enjoy these threads a lot . Very cool to see sportsmen swapping advice to one another. I'm a first yr bow Hunter and have found this sight help ful


----------



## Ubet28

CarpCommander said:


> Actually, I wont post anymore on the subject. Ive said my piece, and I wont derail the thread any further than this.
> 
> Good luck to those toughing it out in these temps. Id be out there myself if I didnt have to work this week....I love nothing more than hunting deer in the single digit temps! And theres still TONS of standing korn on all of my farms....*sigh*...


I didn't realize that in your state you can use them. In my state up until last year you had to be disabled or over 65 to use one. Now after second gun season you can use one. but i wasn't trying to bash them. the story just wasn't for me..


----------



## matt6506

CarpCommander said:


> Actually, I wont post anymore on the subject. Ive said my piece, and I wont derail the thread any further than this.
> 
> Good luck to those toughing it out in these temps. Id be out there myself if I didnt have to work this week....I love nothing more than hunting deer in the single digit temps! And theres still TONS of standing korn on all of my farms....*sigh*...


I'm headed out in the morning, hunting is better than working any day (even in single digit temps), best of luck to ya, I think the best is yet to come


----------



## TrashCan

Ubet28 said:


> Exactly.. not sure why by me saying I stopped reading at crossbow was bashing crossbows.. I definitely think they have there place for the disabled people or for the elderly.. but the guy in that picture was fully able to use a bow. He was already tipped off and had the advantage on the deer to add insult to injury he choose a crossbow.


Probably because you're in an Ohio thread where crossbows have been legal for over 20+ years so why would you feel the need to post that.You clearly don't like crossbow for whatever reason and wanted to crap on them in this thread that has zero to do with that.Its not hard to see by your posts...I hunt with a compound,crossbow,and recurve.They are all legal forms of archery to use in the pursuit of game in Ohio.I take whatever ever I feel like to hunt with.They are all the same to me.Thankfully I don't give 2 *****s what some thinks online.Especially for legal equipment.

I know quite a few trad hunters who say the same thing about compounds.For disabled people only or beginners.80% let-off,releases,fiber optic sights/scopes,stabilizers,etc.Thats adding insult to injury.Why don't you use a recurve or a real longbow exclusively?


Didnt mean to hijack thread either it just seemed bizarre posting that in an Ohio thread where they have been legal for a long time


----------



## hdrking2003

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Like to say I enjoy these threads a lot . Very cool to see sportsmen swapping advice to one another. I'm a first yr bow Hunter and have found this sight help ful


[emoji106]


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Been hunting Tranquility in Adams all yr and have passed on three bucks so far. Any one hunt out that way.?


----------



## Ridley

All you new age fanatics............


If I can't get my deer with a spear...........I'm not getting it at all!!! ONLY spear kills should be recognized by B&C!! Everything else is cheating!!!!


Non Ohioans can GTFO. Xbows are legal here, and it's a stud deer. Like it or leave it, no reason to post about your jealousy on an Ohio thread when someone uses a legal method to shoot a deer here. We really don't care what any of you out of staters think about any of it, so save the keystrokes for another thread :darkbeer:


----------



## CarpCommander

matt6506 said:


> I don't see where anyone was bashing crossbows, but maybe I missed it, so back on topic, how's the rut been in your area? Are you seeing anything?


I posted some observations a few days ago. Odd year so far, kind of like last year. On/off/on/off....it didnt steadily escalate like normal years. I havent seen nearly as many mature bucks on their feet either this year. They are there, just not moving during shooting hours. 

I guess I cant complain, I did get a fairly good opportunity at a 5.5yr old STUD, but in my excitement I brought my bow up just a TINY bit too fast. He caught the movement, and while it wasnt enough to fully spook him, it did get him to turn back the way he came. I stopped him in the only lane I had, but my shot was deflected by a few tiny leaves and branches. 

So it goes....I can only hope that wasnt my only chance at him.


----------



## TrashCan

matt6506 said:


> I don't see where anyone was bashing crossbows, but maybe I missed it, so back on topic, how's the rut been in your area? Are you seeing anything?



''to add insult to injury he choose a crossbow''


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Shot a doe Sat. And had a missed opportunity on a nice 9 that a doe brought right my way . He was chasing around 8 am Sun.


----------



## Ubet28

TrashCan said:


> ''to add insult to injury he choose a crossbow''


This comment was made after I was accused of bashing a crossbow. This whole thing Started because I said I stopped reading at crossbow. Not a big deal.. jeesh you all are freaking out over something stupid. I have my opinion you have yours I didn't like the story. I didn't realize crossbows were legal in Ohio nor do I care. I was simply stating I stopped reading the story..


----------



## Ubet28

Gl to you all. Hope everyone gets a bigun tomorrow. . If your hunting..


----------



## matt6506

CarpCommander said:


> I posted some observations a few days ago. Odd year so far, kind of like last year. On/off/on/off....it didnt steadily escalate like normal years. I havent seen nearly as many mature bucks on their feet either this year. They are there, just not moving during shooting hours.
> 
> I guess I cant complain, I did get a fairly good opportunity at a 5.5yr old STUD, but in my excitement I brought my bow up just a TINY bit too fast. He caught the movement, and while it wasnt enough to fully spook him, it did get him to turn back the way he came. I stopped him in the only lane I had, but my shot was deflected by a few tiny leaves and branches.
> 
> So it goes....I can only hope that wasnt my only chance at him.


You'll have that, I've made that same mistake more than once, it's amazing how worked up one can get over a ball of fur, but I guess that's why we do it. I've yet to get an opportunity at a "big one" this year. All this hydraulic fraking (oil and gas- southeast ohio) going on in my area has the deer all messed up, I've seen more surveyors out of my stands than deer this year. Maybe tomorrow's the day


----------



## matt6506

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Shot a doe Sat. And had a missed opportunity on a nice 9 that a doe brought right my way . He was chasing around 8 am Sun.


Congrats on the doe, keep after it I think the best is yet to come


----------



## TrashCan

The snow and temps make if feel like January hunting which I would prefer right now.Easier to pattern when their all grouped up.This rut has been spotty to say the least.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I am working 3rd shift is is killing my hunting this year. 
I was really hoping to end my 3 year dry spell this year.
We still have a lot of time yet I may still get it done.


----------



## matt6506

Bryden Kinniard said:


> I am working 3rd shift is is killing my hunting this year.
> I was really hoping to end my 3 year dry spell this year.
> We still have a lot of time yet I may still get it done.


It's been 5 years since I've killed a buck, I have had my opportunities in past years just haven't been able to get it done, all it takes is 30 secs to go from the lowest of lows to the highest of highs, that's what keeps me bowhunting


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

matt6506 said:


> It's been 5 years since I've killed a buck, I have had my opportunities in past years just haven't been able to get it done, all it takes is 30 secs to go from the lowest of lows to the highest of highs, that's what keeps me bowhunting


You are right this is just like when I was 16 :wink: It is worth all the work.


----------



## Ridley

TrashCan said:


> The snow and temps make if feel like January hunting which I would prefer right now.Easier to pattern when their all grouped up.This rut has been spotty to say the least.


Supposed to be 7 degrees in the morning! Your as likely to see Musk Ox and Polar Bear tomorrow as you are deer!!!

Sure am glad I'm tagged out, you all have fun out on the arctic tundra!!!! I will be thinking about all of you as I'm drinking my hot coffee watching sportscenter:darkbeer:


----------



## DamonZ8

This is the Ohio rut board, not the crossbow debate thread.


----------



## bigperm8

On 11/16/14, I was grunting and rattling in the am. At 8:15 I saw some antlers through a thicket and used a grunt. He stopped for about a min, then started to walk away. I used a snort wheeze and he turned around and walked in to me like a bulldog. I took him at 20yds. After pulling the SD card in my cam, I hadn't seen a deer in this piece of property in 17 days.


----------



## ssrhythm

matt6506 said:


> It's been 5 years since I've killed a buck, I have had my opportunities in past years just haven't been able to get it done, all it takes is 30 secs to go from the lowest of lows to the highest of highs, that's what keeps me bowhunting


Same here, but I got a good one this year. Killed a great 8 pt in 09, and every year but 10, I had golden opportunities at "once in a lifetimers" that I somehow figured out how to screw up. It did happen again this year and almost happened again this year. This may be late, but someone might be able to get some useful info from the report...

I took Nov1-Nov 14 to hunt Ohio. The first three days were the usual small guys seeking. Nov. 4, I saw a great buck walk right down the middle of an open draw without a care in the world at ~2pm. He offered a 35 yard shot, but I was 3/4 up the hillside which presented a 70+ yard downhill shot despite it only being 35 yards out, and I was not comfortable taking that shot. Nov. 6, I had just put on my additional layers of clothing and had bow hanging on hook when my phone buzzed. I took the text and it was a work related issue that could have and should have waited, but I sat down and began to reply. It was windy, and as I'm texting, I notice a 6 pt at 15 yards and closing. I stop texting and start filming him as he walked to base of tree then to a log where I'd rubbed some trophy blend estrous way too close to my tree. I decide to see if there are any other deer with him, and I look up to see a 150 ish boss buck walking in from where this one came. Dammit! My bow is on hook. As I put my phone in pocket, my release barely clinks stand and I freeze. I have my eye on the ass of the 6 pt and the head of the big boy...seems OK. I ease my bow down and get slowly bring it in front of me and just when I think I got away with it, little guy starts the "I'm going to make you move stomp." Big guy freezes behind brush and watches little guy try to make me move again for the next three minutes. Then little guy takes off, and big guy turns around and bolts. Sickening! Regardless, I was surprised to see the two together. 
Nov. 7, we got in late...reported good movement early, but we bust a couple going in. We hunted from 1 hour after sunrise to dark, and it was very slow. Saw one 6 pt at 2. At 4:20, deer decided to move, and they started coming from everywhere. Again, it was mostly little guys. A doe came in and gave me a 30 yard shot, and I took it. Arrow dives 4 feet low. I check my bow, everything was tight, so I decide that it must have been me and maybe I used my 20 yard pin and dropped my arm to boot. ten minutes later, a shooter trudges in on a mission to the same spot doe was standing when I shot. I make sure everything is good and sight centered and bubble level and 30 yard pin is on him and shoot. My arrow flies horribly high and right and I shoot him in the front of his hind quarter. He is briefly paralyzed and drags himself down the hill. I see him stand up and wobble then lay down. I figure I got him, but five minutes later, I see him walking away slowly. Decide to try to get close and get another arrow in him. Get to 20 yards before I see him and he gets up and trots to 45. I'm about to shoot, and a small buck walks between us, seed me, blows and hauls azz. My deer slowly disappears over hill and I back out. Found him the next am 30 yards over the hill. 220lb mainframe 8 with split brows and one 9 inch bladed split brow. I realize it is the same deer I shot last year sitting down and hit low in the front right leg. Learned right then that I won't shoot sitting down anymore unless it is perfect, as I can not shoot well that way. True to form, his opposite side rack this year was stunted and smaller than the left, but grew the big bladed split brow. His left side was great and still had the cool split brow. Grossed 132 even with the stunted right side. Finally figured out that when I put my bow on the hook the day before, the bow-jax slid up my upper limb and was up by my cam and would not let it rotate completely causing shots to go everywhere with no repeatability...only took me two lost and one broken arrow to figure it out. Moved the jax, and shooting bullets again! Lordy, the things that I learn the hard way each year that can and will go wrong...at least the shot this year was bad enough that it was good.

So, I figure the rut is going to bust loose any minute, but from all reports from my buds that are still hunting, there has been little if any chasing going on. Very strange rut so far.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nice buck bigperm!!


----------



## bigperm8

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Nice buck bigperm!!


Thanks Man!


----------



## bigredneck61088

Shot this guy at 1710 hours on 11/18 in summit county... in the 20 mph wind and single digit temps, He came in along with two does, and got it at 12 yards.... 122 6/8 gross, my personal best thus far after 4 buckless seasons

They are still on the prowl for does, keep after them gentlemen!


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

Congrats 
Hard pays off


----------



## Kaman

Nice bucks big perm and big *******. Congrat


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice one *******


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Nice perm


----------



## Ubet28

bigredneck61088 said:


> Shot this guy at 1710 hours on 11/18 in summit county... in the 20 mph wind and single digit temps, He came in along with two does, and got it at 12 yards.... 122 6/8 gross, my personal best thus far after 4 buckless seasons
> 
> They are still on the prowl for does, keep after them gentlemen!
> 
> View attachment 2088739


Nice buck congrats.. looks bigger then 122 to me..


----------



## bigperm8

Kaman said:


> Nice bucks big perm and big *******. Congrat


Thanks Fellas


----------



## lutzweiser

9 deer crossed road out of housing plan and inti woods below my stand. Pretty decent buck in the middle of them all.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

From the chasing and seeking I saw in SE from the 12-14, I'm guessing a lot are being bred right now. I think this weekend you'll see a lot more seeking and nearly no chasing. I caught mine seeking, along with another shooter 10 minutes prior seeking, on the 14th. The little guys were chasing, and the big boys were just seeking to find that ready doe. I saw 3 shooters in two sits 13-14 after seeing none in 11 days. My buddy saw one ramped up on a doe the 5th, but there are always those early does. I'd expect this week to be slow with peak breeding. JMO....


----------



## ryryu

I think I saw another reminder but just another post to everyone....Youth Gun starts this weekend... So for some may be good to get the deer moving, for others may get them hiding. For where I hunt, funnels are where they concentrate travel once the guns start shooting, but I know different for different terrains/food sources/etc. Don't forget the orange even if bowhunting...


----------



## Timinator

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Been hunting Tranquility in Adams all yr and have passed on three bucks so far. Any one hunt out that way.?


 I have a little cabin and some land about 2 miles East of Tranquility.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Sweet Tim my boss has 150 acres that boarders he bought last December, said I can hunt it next yr when he gets used to it . How's the deer been there for you? And when does the rut typically peak bud


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I've seen spotty chasing Sunday


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Adams by far has the best public hunting I've ever seen


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Timinator said:


> I have a little cabin and some land about 2 miles East of Tranquility.


Hey was wondering when you noticed the peak of the rut last year and when you thought the post rut might have happened. Timinator


----------



## lutzweiser

16 different deer tonight. Only 1 was definitely a buck and a shooter. Group of 5 was to far away to tell what they were


----------



## BLan

I didn't even go into the office this morning, I've not been feeling well, but my brother sent me a text this morning saying he saw three different bucks chasing does on his way into his office today. I'm not sure if this year would be considered a trickle rut but with all the on and off again chasing I believe that we're definitely seeing the results of a lower overall deer population.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Guy from Jersey said that their state had an unlimited doe law for a few yrs and it decimated there deer population bad. I think ,8 does is over doing it


----------



## BowtechHunter65

bigredneck61088 said:


> Shot this guy at 1710 hours on 11/18 in summit county... in the 20 mph wind and single digit temps, He came in along with two does, and got it at 12 yards.... 122 6/8 gross, my personal best thus far after 4 buckless seasons
> 
> They are still on the prowl for does, keep after them gentlemen!
> 
> View attachment 2088739


Nice deer, congrats


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Guy from Jersey said that their state had an unlimited doe law for a few yrs and it decimated there deer population bad. I think ,8 does is over doing it


That jersey had an unlimited doe law? You have been able to shoot unlimited does for at least 15 years now. And we still have a ton of deer. I think the number of deer you can shoot out there isn't the sole cause for the decline in deer. But I don't think 1 antlerless and 1 either sex for the state would be bad either. Or at least more research and it instituted into the counties that need it....


----------



## tyepsu

Hey OH guys. I was just on the OH DNR page and it appears we only need to wear an orange vest Saturday and Sunday. Is that correct or is an orange hat required as well?


----------



## Wagz

Only need to wear orange during gun and muzzleloader season.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I thought Ohio is one antlered deer and 8 does . .. but everyone hunts Ohio for whitetail, seen licence plates from five different states in one day


----------



## tyepsu

Wagz said:


> Only need to wear orange during gun and muzzleloader season.


Yes and Saturday and Sunday are youth gun seasons which the DNR page specifically list as times when orange is required. I was just curious if only a vest is needed. That is what it appears from their website, but from what I remember last year every hunter I saw during gun season was also wearing an orange hunt. Just curious if the law is both a vest and hat or vest only?


----------



## Wagz

tyepsu said:


> Yes and Saturday and Sunday are youth gun seasons which the DNR page specifically list as times when orange is required. I was just curious if only a vest is needed. That is what it appears from their website, but from what I remember last year every hunter I saw during gun season was also wearing an orange hunt. Just curious if the law is both a vest and hat or vest only?


My mistake, thought you meant every weekend since you didn't specify. I'd where the hat too if you're gonna be on public land, can get crazy in some spots. Good luck!


----------



## CarpCommander

I did see a really nice buck killed on 270 today, in the median, near the UPS hub. I wanna say near Fishinger Rd exit? This was about 745am. Looked to be a 140-150 class deer. Im sure someone picked it up pretty quick, as it was gone when I drove past the same spot after work. 

Thats one of the FEW roadkills Ive seen ths year.


----------



## hdrking2003

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> I thought Ohio is one antlered deer and 8 does . .. but everyone hunts Ohio for whitetail, seen licence plates from five different states in one day


Ohio's counties are put into zones based on the "estimated" deer population, and each zone is just a bit different(Some are 1 buck/3 does, some are 1 buck/2 does, etc). I believe you can go to a couple different zones to add to your doe count, but it is way more restricted than it used to be, which is a great thing IMHO. No matter what though, it is 1 buck, regardless of weapon, state wide. Better double check those regulations on the ODNR website!!



tyepsu said:


> Yes and Saturday and Sunday are youth gun seasons which the DNR page specifically list as times when orange is required. I was just curious if only a vest is needed. That is what it appears from their website, but from what I remember last year every hunter I saw during gun season was also wearing an orange hunt. Just curious if the law is both a vest and hat or vest only?


Almost certain that You need 2 pieces of blaze orange in any of Ohio's gun season. Mine usually disappears when I get to the tree(Shhhhhhhh), but I promise you it will be on while walking. People are crazy and sight impared when deer hunting with guns, but I feel waaaaaaay safer during youth than I do during regular gun season. Good luck to you, I'll be out there too!!


----------



## WEEGEE

supposed to get in the 40's-50's this weekend.....but wind and rain.
i believe the big boys will be out away from their core areas looking for some young honeys,in the next two weeks or so.


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Ohio's counties are put into zones based on the "estimated" deer population, and each zone is just a bit different(Some are 1 buck/3 does, some are 1 buck/2 does, etc). I believe you can go to a couple different zones to add to your doe count, but it is way more restricted than it used to be, which is a great thing IMHO. No matter what though, it is 1 buck, regardless of weapon, state wide. Better double check those regulations on the ODNR website!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost certain that You need 2 pieces of blaze orange in any of Ohio's gun season. Mine usually disappears when I get to the tree(Shhhhhhhh), but I promise you it will be on while walking. People are crazy and sight impared when deer hunting with guns, but I feel waaaaaaay safer during youth than I do during regular gun season. Good luck to you, I'll be out there too!!


This is not correct. Zones do not exist any longer. Each county has its own bag limits. You can max out in multiple counties. However, you can only kill one buck in the state and cannot exceed 9 total deer killed in the state.


----------



## Wagz

No hat required....


----------



## BigLouie32

Anyone know much about Flint Ridge Outfitters?


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> This is not correct. Zones do not exist any longer. Each county has its own bag limits. You can max out in multiple counties. However, you can only kill one buck in the state and cannot exceed 9 total deer killed in the state.


OK so each county is its own "zone", with its own bag limits. They are pretty much zoned though as most counties in the same area will have the same limit. Always refer to the regs though to make sure. Its still better than the double digit limits that were very obtainable, from last year or the year before.


----------



## hdrking2003

Wagz said:


> No hat required....


Good find!! Has it changed from 2 articles of clothing recently or was just something I was told over the years "just in case"?


----------



## BLan

I remember when it was so many square inches of orange, but man that's been years ago.


----------



## Buckithead

I haven't been in the woods since the 11th, but on my commute to and from work I've still been seeing bucks chasing does in ross, pike and scioto counties.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Congratulations bro great buck with the HOYT!!!!


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Seen a monster chasing does along the highway in Monroe county at dark tonight


----------



## mosh22

Dont forget if your are in a blind or house on stilts, you should go get some orange duct tape and put some giant orange stripes on all sides, or at least tear up some dollar store hunting orange plastic vests and zip tie them at various areas on your blind. Too many people forget that during gun seasons. Even on private land you never know when some asshat is gonna come along uninvited and pop off a round in your blind direction.


----------



## irishhacker

Great tip and reminder


----------



## DamonZ8

You only have to wear an orange vest. You do not need to wear a hat. The best must be blaze camo or solid blaze. The best cannot be partially orange and tan like the old Safe-T-Bak and DucksBack coats.


----------



## DamonZ8

Vest not best, silly auto-correct!


----------



## Timinator

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Hey was wondering when you noticed the peak of the rut last year and when you thought the post rut might have happened. Timinator



I wish I knew. I been hunting the property and know many of the landowners around me too. Probably 300+ acres worth. Nobody has seen or saw a constant rut or peek rut. We've seen some mild chasing and last weekend I didn't see much of anything, just a few deer. I'd say they were in Lockdown, but nobody saw much of any chasing at all prior and nobody saw any breeding going on either. I wish I could tell you more and knew more myself. 

Now, year before last, same area, there was absolutely a rut going on. It was strong, you could even smell it in the woods when you walked. Strong gland smells, deer chasing and running through the woods for a good two weeks. I've not seen, or smelled that since and have not seen a true "rut" since either. I don't know if that means a damn thing though or if the two are related, but it seems to me to be.


----------



## 202gwg

BigLouie32 said:


> Anyone know much about Flint Ridge Outfitters?



Save your money. They're located in Muskingum County which USED to be THE County to be in, no more. Most of the Outfitters don't have control of enough ground to make a difference in regulating the harvest rate of bucks to allow them to get into the older age classes. They have over shot the 2.5 and 3.5 age class of bucks for so long, there is very few bucks that reach their potential / upper age class now. There used to be 135" and up class bucks everywhere in that County and neighboring Licking County. Since the big buck craze really took off over the last 8 to 10 years the buck quality has really diminished. If you're looking for that 120 class buck of a life time I'd say have at it. 
I've even been told many of the residents in that area are so pissed because of what has happened they're going to start killing every buck they see so there are very few left for them to put clients on. Just information I've gathered over the last couple years I'm passing along.


----------



## M.Magis

202gwg said:


> Save your money. They're located in Muskingum County which USED to be THE County to be in, no more. Most of the Outfitters don't have control of enough ground to make a difference in regulating the harvest rate of bucks to allow them to get into the older age classes. They have over shot the 2.5 and 3.5 age class of bucks for so long, there is very few bucks that reach their potential / upper age class now. There used to be 135" and up class bucks everywhere in that County and neighboring Licking County. Since the big buck craze really took off over the last 8 to 10 years the buck quality has really diminished. If you're looking for that 120 class buck of a life time I'd say have at it.
> I've even been told many of the residents in that area are so pissed because of what has happened they're going to start killing every buck they see so there are very few left for them to put clients on. Just information I've gathered over the last couple years I'm passing along.


Talk about an overdramitization.  I live here, there are plenty of bucks around. I know nothing about that particular outfitter and the lands they lease, but the counties as a whole are no different than they have ever been.


----------



## newohio

This morning saw decent buck trotting nose down at 9:30am. Ignored my calls or may not have heard them, wind was blowing pretty good. A few mornings ago before the snow hit, had a 2.5 year old 8pt scent checking two does that were 25 yards from my kitchen window.
Any of you guys still rattling?


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a 120" 10 point about run into my truck on the way to work this morning. He was trotting along with his head down and didn't even see me, either that or he just didn't care. Didn't seem to be running from something, but rather running after something.


----------



## 202gwg

M.Magis said:


> Talk about an overdramitization.  I live here, there are plenty of bucks around. I know nothing about that particular outfitter and the lands they lease, but the counties as a whole are no different than they have ever been.


When an area goes from producing 140, 160 and bigger regularly to nothing more than a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks over the course of a few years there's a very serious problem. If you're into killing that caliber of bucks you are absolutely correct, there are plenty of bucks.


----------



## fmf979

202gwg said:


> When an area goes from producing 140, 160 and bigger regularly to nothing more than a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks over the course of a few years there's a very serious problem. If you're into killing that caliber of bucks you are absolutely correct, there are plenty of bucks.


I agree to an extent. I still see good bucks in the area but 2 years ago during that drought I think it really hurt the herd. Farmers were finding 7 dead deer in a field. I dont think people realize how bad EHD was in that area.


----------



## jamesbalog

newohio said:


> This morning saw decent buck trotting nose down at 9:30am. Ignored my calls or may not have heard them, wind was blowing pretty good. A few mornings ago before the snow hit, had a 2.5 year old 8pt scent checking two does that were 25 yards from my kitchen window.
> Any of you guys still rattling?


i called in bucks rattling on sunday and monday... first time ive had any come to the horns all year.

a 2.5 year old 9 on sunday and a mature 8 on monday


----------



## ohiobeagler

I'm going tomorrow. Hope I don't freeze. Anyone see any activity with this cold snap?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

202gwg said:


> When an area goes from producing 140, 160 and bigger regularly to nothing more than a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks over the course of a few years there's a very serious problem. If you're into killing that caliber of bucks you are absolutely correct, there are plenty of bucks.


I killed a 4.5 year old 10 point that scored 168 and some change just south of Zanesville on public land two years ago..... They're there.


----------



## 202gwg

fmf979 said:


> I agree to an extent. I still see good bucks in the area but 2 years ago during that drought I think it really hurt the herd. Farmers were finding 7 dead deer in a field. I dont think people realize how bad EHD was in that area.


It was 2007 when the EHD hit that area.



Buckeyehunter12 said:


> I killed a 4.5 year old 10 point that scored 168 and some change just south of Zanesville on public land two years ago..... They're there.


Yeah, and I killed an 8 year old 170 gross 9pt. 4 years ago. A lot has changed in just the last couple of years. The numbers of mature bucks just aren't there anymore.


----------



## jason.sp

Terrible rut


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I might get sick Tom. To be a tree ninjas w an old hunting buddy . Who's all hitting the woods


----------



## gogger

We are going in the morning. Been seeing bucks. Mainly eating from the feeders. Not much rut activity. Just two weekends ago on Saturday. That was pretty much it. I have blown a couple chances. Hope I get one more. Going saturday to see what happens with youth gun season. Don't think it will effect our lease but not sure how nearby shots will be going off.


----------



## 3dn4jc

I killed This 157 inch buck in Zanesville this year, Nov 6th


----------



## atwanamaker

Come on 3D you cant win the contest 3 yrs in a row bro!!


----------



## emmac13

Gr8 buck.


----------



## emmac13

Saw a nice 8pt with a bedded doe in a creek bottom off the highway. He was all wound up.


----------



## 3dn4jc

atwanamaker said:


> Come on 3D you cant win the contest 3 yrs in a row bro!!


LOl bro, I wish you were back with me bro!
I think we are running out of gas, top 5 maybe.


----------



## jason.sp

Same here not a lot of rutting going on


----------



## Rottylover

Bucks are still cruising here in Clark County. My wife calls me at work to tell me she just saw the biggest deer in her life. I asked if it was a buck and she said heck yes, and the rack looked like a moose. Further interrogation, it's a newer buck I have never seen. I showed her pictures out of a magazine of non-typical bucks with messed up racks and she sad, that's it! OMG! Got to get permission there or near there! Saw two more bucks tonight at sundown cruising as well. My season has not gone well at all but I'm still staying positive and that just stoked the fire. Good luck guys and gals!


----------



## CarpCommander

Rottylover said:


> Bucks are still cruising here in Clark County. My wife calls me at work to tell me she just saw the biggest deer in her life. I asked if it was a buck and she said heck yes, and the rack looked like a moose. Further interrogation, it's a newer buck I have never seen. I showed her pictures out of a magazine of non-typical bucks with messed up racks and she sad, that's it! OMG! Got to get permission there or near there! Saw two more bucks tonight at sundown cruising as well. My season has not gone well at all but I'm still staying positive and that just stoked the fire. Good luck guys and gals!


You wouldnt happen to be hunting near the Champaign county line would you? PM me about this, because if you're anywhere near me, this is definitely a buck you wouldnt want people to hone in on.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> I killed a 4.5 year old 10 point that scored 168 and some change just south of Zanesville on public land two years ago..... They're there.


I have a feeling that is where I hunt. And there are slobs in there. The locals can't kill them out of there, no matter how hard they try. And it's why I go back every year....


----------



## 202gwg

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I have a feeling that is where I hunt. And there are slobs in there. The locals can't kill them out of there, no matter how hard they try. And it's why I go back every year....


Sounds like the Public ground is better than Private there nowaday's.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hmmm this is what I am after. Just got on his feet and has been chasing hard for two days. He took 3 does across the front yard this morning with the wife watching. He is 60 yards from my tree in this picture and of course I was out of town.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

202gwg said:


> Sounds like the Public ground is better than Private there nowaday's.


The group of guys I know from being there most years, amongst 10 or so guys, we always see at least one at or over 160. This year we saw around 4 that would come close or over....


----------



## cgs1967

I saw a nice buck chasing a doe all over the place today. Some are still chasing for sure.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hunted Jackson county Ohio today. I saw a 145 to 155" 10 pt cruising at 1:30 pm. I also saw a giant 160"+ 8 pt locked down with a doe at 3:30 pm. It was the largest 8 pt I.ve ever seen while hunting. 12-14" G2s!!


----------



## RW Farms

Hunting the family farm in lawrance county ohio, been hitting it hard since nov 3 have yet to see a buck trailing a doe. Signs are everywhere, counted 23 scrapes and several rubs on what little bit that I walked of the property. Just now getting trail cam pics of unfamiliar bucks, plus the two resident target bucks showing up in the food plots. Does are togather bucks are by themselves. Idk strange this year. Gonna hit it in the am.


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

I swear today at work I saw 3 different shooters one was a 170 inch 12 this buck was way bigger than my 165 11 I shot 2 years ago the other was 145 inch 10 and the last was an easy 160 inch 10 I was within 50 yards of all of them I mean wow can't wait for this weekend don't forget your orange lol


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

BLan said:


> I remember when it was so many square inches of orange, but man that's been years ago.


Yeah I think it was 400 square inches lol


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

fmf979 said:


> I agree to an extent. I still see good bucks in the area but 2 years ago during that drought I think it really hurt the herd. Farmers were finding 7 dead deer in a field. I dont think people realize how bad EHD was in that area.


EHD was very bad in 2007 in Belmont and Monroe county I would honestly say we lost easily 60% of the deer herd I found 33 in a 5 acre stretch of creek bottom behind my house it smelled awful for at least 2 months


----------



## gogger

Getting ready to go out this morning. May the hunting gods be smiling apon us.


----------



## Orvisman73

Same. Need some encouragement this morning. Bed was warm and comfy. Two hours of sleep. Hunting has sucked past two weeks. 
...
But conditions are perfect, and I am a bow hunter. Ugh. Let's go.


gogger said:


> Getting ready to go out this morning. May the hunting gods be smiling apon us.


----------



## mango_xd

I just got off work and am heading back out. First time back since my kill last Sunday. Gotta get one last hunt before the mini Orange Army hits this weekend.


----------



## M.Magis

202gwg said:


> When an area goes from producing 140, 160 and bigger regularly to nothing more than a bunch of 1.5 and 2.5 year old bucks over the course of a few years there's a very serious problem. If you're into killing that caliber of bucks you are absolutely correct, there are plenty of bucks.


So you're suggesting you know more about the area than those of us that live here? All you know is overhunted lease ground, and where your guide puts you. Newsflash, there's a lot more ground here that you're not familiar with.


----------



## 202gwg

M.Magis said:


> So you're suggesting you know more about the area than those of us that live here? All you know is overhunted lease ground, and where your guide puts you. Newsflash, there's a lot more ground here that you're not familiar with.


That's funny. Never been on a guided hunt or leased ground. I know that whole region far better then you could ever imagine. lol


----------



## Ubet28

202gwg said:


> That's funny. Never been on a guided hunt or leased ground. I know that whole region far better then you could ever imagine. lol


Like the back of your hand?


----------



## M.Magis

202gwg said:


> That's funny. Never been on a guided hunt or leased ground. I know that whole region far better then you could ever imagine. lol


Could be, but apparently you don’t know the deer very well.


----------



## gogger

Have seen one doe so far. Just eating beans in the field.


----------



## craa34927

Too cold! I set til almost 9 worked last night and went hunting to freeze to death and see not 1 deer oh well hopefully be out this evening when it warms up a lil.


----------



## Tim/OH

I havent hunted since Tuesday because of work, but I will be back in the tree this weekend. 



Tim


----------



## Robertfishes

For the last 8 years I have hunted my friends farm in south central Ohio. This year I was there Oct 31-Nov 15. There were lots of acorns, standing corn and beans surrounding and on his farm. We didn't see a good rut this year, it was on one day and then nothing for a few days.. I saw 6 bucks chasing a Doe Nov 14th.. I did see bucks walking behind does a few times and about 4 full on chases..I had some bad luck this year, I had 2 shots at " trophy" bucks and one ducked arrow(Nov 7th) and I hit an unseen twig on other shot (nov 13) sending arrow over the bucks back. I passed on a truck load of young bucks. I took a fat doe to share with the land owner. I think next year I may try the 2nd and 3rd weeks of Nov. Last year(2013) I took a big 10 point on Nov 11th, he was chasing a doe.


----------



## DamonZ8

Robertfishes said:


> For the last 8 years I have hunted my friends farm in south central Ohio. This year I was there Oct 31-Nov 15. There were lots of acorns, standing corn and beans surrounding and on his farm. We didn't see a good rut this year, it was on one day and then nothing for a few days.. I saw 6 bucks chasing a Doe Nov 14th.. I did see bucks walking behind does a few times and about 4 full on chases..I had some bad luck this year, I had 2 shots at " trophy" bucks and one ducked arrow(Nov 7th) and I hit an unseen twig on other shot (nov 13) sending arrow over the bucks back. I passed on a truck load of young bucks. I took a fat doe to share with the land owner. I think next year I may try the 2nd and 3rd weeks of Nov. Last year(2013) I took a big 10 point on Nov 11th, he was chasing a doe.


I took my biggest last season, a big 10, on the 10th. This year I missed a good buck too. The only things I've gotten are a handful of squirrels and a turkey.


----------



## Nichko

Tim/OH said:


> I havent hunted since Tuesday because of work, but I will be back in the tree this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Ditto. My 16 year refuses to take his gun, bow only family! We should see good movement this weekend!


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County-Well I saw more rut activity this morning than all season combined. First like had my double split g2 buck follow a doe in and they were both being followed by a busted up forky. He wouldnt let that doe get more than about 20 yds from him and was pushing her around quite a bit. Finally after about half hour of this they circled around an ended up about 75 yds from me towards the front of the woods and both bedded down. After awhile ther forky who watched all that moved off. 

About 45 minutes later I see several deer making their way across the front of the woods towards the two bedded deer. They were all 2.5 yr old bucks and they got pretty close to the doe until the double split buck finally got up and postured all of them off so they backed off and disappeared. About 930 the doe gets up and eventually works away from me and takes the double split with her. About ten minute later I see all the bs that got postured off following the direction they both went., with one of them stopping to sniff her bed for several minutes. 

About 1030 I was froze and ready to get down when I heard grunting about 100 yards in front of me. Turns out one of the 2.5 yr old bucks was pushing and chasing a single doe. While I'm watching them I hear an explosion behind me and turn and see a group of four does sprinting straight at me from behind and pass my stand at 10 yds. The singles managed to slip out while the young buck watched this. He then spent some time sniffing the group of does trail until finally following it. 

Wind was supposed to be SSE tonight. If so that only gives me one stand to hunt but I've not hunter it yet. It'll b a doe decoy and partially cut cornfield kind of night.


----------



## hdrking2003

Decided to use a 1/2 day today since I can't hunt Sunday(husband duties), and hope to be in stand by 2pm. Going all day tomorrow too, hoping to get it done. Still got a lot of deer up and moving, just gotta hope for the right doe to walk by. Knox County. Good luck to all this weekend, and be safe!


----------



## cgs1967

Ive seen more chasing in the last two days than I have the last three weeks. I'm wondering if the rut was just late this year and is just getting started.


----------



## gogger

We wound up seeing 4 does this morning. Two eating two running from something never saw the bucks at all. Had to get down when the thermocells died. Headed back out now.


----------



## pannell77

Headed out tomorrow morning and hopefully Sunday morning, Delaware county area. Have not seen a thing yet this year so hopefully this weekend brings me some birthday luck.


----------



## dspell20

cgs1967 said:


> Ive seen more chasing in the last two days than I have the last three weeks. I'm wondering if the rut was just late this year and is just getting started.



It always is good the week before Thanksgiving. Bucks start leaving there core area to seek out that last doe that havent come into estrus yet


----------



## tOSU

All this movement & it will be messed up this weekend with the youth gun weekend. Really wish they would make the youth weekend early in the season. Better weather for the kids and not during rut.


----------



## tyepsu

I am looking forward to the weekend. All my vacation days have been accounted for already, so I am down to weekends only. A friend (golfanddeernut) and I got permission to a very large property last year and have been spending a lot of time trying to learn the patterns of the deer on the property and seems like it is coming together. He shot a nice buck that was all broken up Monday evening while sitting in a stand I hung for us both to use. The stand is located about 20 yards inside the woods overlooking a corn field straight out and a ravine to the left. It is on a ridge and the deer seem to be funneling through the corner within 30 yards of our stand. The activity on the cameras has picked up a lot in the last month. We have another stand only about 200 yards as the crow flies from a well traveled road. Deer activity has also picked up there. I plan on splitting time between the 2 stands between tomorrow and Sunday if needed. Hope to get it done sooner rather than later. I wouldn't say there are a bunch of monsters running around, but a few respectable 3 1/2 year olds. I can deal well with the cold if calm. It is the wind that I am not a big fan of. Best of luck to all the other hunters going out this weekend. Hopefully if there are any youth hunters at the property tomorrow they will push a buck to me


----------



## Jack The Ripper

tOSU said:


> All this movement & it will be messed up this weekend with the youth gun weekend. Really wish they would make the youth weekend early in the season. Better weather for the kids and not during rut.


Or at the end!


----------



## Ubet28

Outback Man said:


> Warren County-Well I saw more rut activity this morning than all season combined. First like had my double split g2 buck follow a doe in and they were both being followed by a busted up forky. He wouldnt let that doe get more than about 20 yds from him and was pushing her around quite a bit. Finally after about half hour of this they circled around an ended up about 75 yds from me towards the front of the woods and both bedded down. After awhile ther forky who watched all that moved off.
> 
> About 45 minutes later I see several deer making their way across the front of the woods towards the two bedded deer. They were all 2.5 yr old bucks and they got pretty close to the doe until the double split buck finally got up and postured all of them off so they backed off and disappeared. About 930 the doe gets up and eventually works away from me and takes the double split with her. About ten minute later I see all the bs that got postured off following the direction they both went., with one of them stopping to sniff her bed for several minutes.
> 
> About 1030 I was froze and ready to get down when I heard grunting about 100 yards in front of me. Turns out one of the 2.5 yr old bucks was pushing and chasing a single doe. While I'm watching them I hear an explosion behind me and turn and see a group of four does sprinting straight at me from behind and pass my stand at 10 yds. The singles managed to slip out while the young buck watched this. He then spent some time sniffing the group of does trail until finally following it.
> 
> Wind was supposed to be SSE tonight. If so that only gives me one stand to hunt but I've not hunter it yet. It'll b a doe decoy and partially cut cornfield kind of night.





cgs1967 said:


> Ive seen more chasing in the last two days than I have the last three weeks. I'm wondering if the rut was just late this year and is just getting started.


Just wondering how much have you hunted? The rut here in Illinois seemed to be a trickle rut to me. But allot of others say no way.. I just didn't witness much of anything outside of tons of rubs and lots of scrapes. . I've been wondering if the rut just isn't a little behind like it was in 2010 full rut didn't hit till the 21st of November here in Illinois. . Anyway gl to you all..


----------



## Outback Man

I think it's towards the back end of it and that it was a normal rut vs a trickle. I think the lack of seeing action was due to full moon and on my property I've still got a ****ton of standing corn. I've put a large chunk of time in including some all day sits. Tons of scrapes and rubs early on and young deer were all getting active early like normal. Only chasing before today was a forky and a yearling. I saw a progression of cruising though. Stared with the youngens but every 2-3 days it seemed like one year older bucks were out. No confirmed shooters seen yet (i.e. 4.5 yr old or older.) last weekend I started to get new bucks on cam.


----------



## CarpCommander

tOSU said:


> All this movement & it will be messed up this weekend with the youth gun weekend. Really wish they would make the youth weekend early in the season. Better weather for the kids and not during rut.


They need to take that dumb doe only ML season in October and make THAT youth gun!


----------



## bigperm8

I sat till 2pm today. I already took a buck on sunday. So I'm after a doe. I saw nothing but tracks,which all were from prob in between 12am and 4am. Checked my camera and it showed 3 bucks all working my mock scrape.


----------



## RW Farms

Went back out this morning, seen one doe all day. Although several new scrapes and rubs put down within the past two days. Hopefully the rut is getting ready to kick in hard here in southern ohio. Luckily all the sorounding land around is is private property and no one has kids old enough to hunt the youth season so hopefully the youth gun season doesn't affect my hunting. Gonna wait and try an evening hunt tomorrow and see wat happens.


----------



## Outback Man

Three young bucks this evening. One forky was star struck by my doe decoy and wouldn't leave her area for quite awhile. The other two were across the field. One was eating and the other one crossed a beanfield into a little woods segment they use to transition properties. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Hopefully the weather takes a turn for the better the next few days in Adam's


----------



## Regohio

This Afternoon was a Bust! Where in the heck are the Bucks from my Cameras???


----------



## RW Farms

Regohio said:


> This Afternoon was a Bust! Where in the heck are the Bucks from my Cameras???


Amen!!!! I've had early evening movement Tuesday and Wensday. Plus never laid eyes on my 150"+ 9 point on the hove. I have blind rattled in a young 8 point twice. Lol. Hopefully the big boys start chasing soon.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Hunted again today from 10:00am til dark thirty. Saw a 145 to 155" 10 pt at 1:00 pm just cruising. Same buck I saw yesterday at 1:30. Same trail, just traveling opposite direction due to different wind direction. Both days he walked under the tree I killed a big 10pt from last year but the wind has been wrong for that tree. Tomorrow is calling for a S wind and I'll be in that tree! I'll be cutting it close with the wind but if he comes through tomorrow he'll either wind me or I'll kill him. Fingers crossed! Saw 5 more deer from 4:00 pm til dark, does and a small buck.


----------



## jwolfe78

They were moving pretty good tonight. Making scrapes etc.


----------



## hdrking2003

I saw the same 6 does grouped together on this farm as I've seen all year, its like they never came in. I did see a TON of deer running around when i drove home. Weird year. Saw some cruising and chasing at the end of October, then some more cruising 2 weeks ago, but nothing since. Off to SE Knox Co for an all dayer tomorrow.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

CarpCommander said:


> They need to take that dumb doe only ML season in October and make THAT youth gun!


^^^ This 100%


----------



## dspell20

Good luck this weekend especially to those of you who are mentoring youth this weekend


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Wear your Orange , trigger happy youths inbound.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Rain lol


----------



## CattleGuy

Glad I checked my AT - ohio rut. Forgot all about it - was going to go yote hunting. Good luck to all. Freezing rain on way. -


----------



## ruttin2

In my hunny hole being filmed by a friend had great action for the last week or two until last night we got skunked slow this morning so far out with the orange on hoping a few youngsters push a few my way.


----------



## Make It Happen

I think its youth day here in NJ, let the kids have their fun with their mom or dad for gosh sakes. I hunt the same spot I did as a kid and I used to love 6 day because deer would always get pushed my way. Now almost all the old timers are gone and I dont get that excitement of hearing even a shot or two some openers even remotely close by. With our super long season most hunters dont even care about 6 day anymore. The tradition has largely been lost. Honestly I miss it cause imo it was a chance to possibly see a different buck you might not otherwise have seen. Can be a pro & can be a con obviously... Its cold here in NJ and as an adult I choose to sleep in for once. If a kid shoots a huge buck I am all for it... no greed running thru these vains! Be happy for the kids and their parents. I wish I had a parent that hunted and I could have shared the experience with say my dad or even mom. 

Anyway rut wise this yr I only witnessed chasing last weekend here in NJ and I hunt every day off and both days over the weekend. I am a pre rut hunter I want to catch the bucks early on when their seeking out that first hot doe. I only commented on this thread cause I read the youth comments... Keep these kids family oriented with good ethics thought early on with strong family values and parent kid bonding time!!! Parents, Uncles and whomever may take them out do live forever... Make those memories count for the kids so they carry on for their kids!


----------



## BLan

Because of the freezing rain I took my daughter to work this morning, I saw plenty of deer on their feet in the fields, but all skinheads. Will be picking her up at 11:30 and hitting it this afternoon.


----------



## onlyaspike

BLan said:


> Because of the freezing rain I took my daughter to work this morning, I saw plenty of deer on their feet in the fields, but all skinheads. Will be picking her up at 11:30 and hitting it this afternoon.


Hopefully taking my daughters in this evening also....Maybe tomorrow..? I think its suppose to be freezing rain/rain just about all day today.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Make It Happen said:


> I think its youth day here in NJ, let the kids have their fun with their mom or dad for gosh sakes. I hunt the same spot I did as a kid and I used to love 6 day because deer would always get pushed my way. Now almost all the old timers are gone and I dont get that excitement of hearing even a shot or two some openers even remotely close by. With our super long season most hunters dont even care about 6 day anymore. The tradition has largely been lost. Honestly I miss it cause imo it was a chance to possibly see a different buck you might not otherwise have seen. Can be a pro & can be a con obviously... Its cold here in NJ and as an adult I choose to sleep in for once. If a kid shoots a huge buck I am all for it... no greed running thru these vains! Be happy for the kids and their parents. I wish I had a parent that hunted and I could have shared the experience with say my dad or even mom.
> 
> Anyway rut wise this yr I only witnessed chasing last weekend here in NJ and I hunt every day off and both days over the weekend. I am a pre rut hunter I want to catch the bucks early on when their seeking out that first hot doe. I only commented on this thread cause I read the youth comments... Keep these kids family oriented with good ethics thought early on with strong family values and parent kid bonding time!!! Parents, Uncles and whomever may take them out do live forever... Make those memories count for the kids so they carry on for their kids!


Well said! A lot of people get too caught up in their greed for horns when it's the tradition that's being passed down that's more important. And time spent with a child is something that can never be taken away. Good luck to all this weekend. It's cold and it's wet and it's beautiful..


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

One button buck eating acorns the he saw a doe and threw his swag on Monroe County


----------



## Ohiohntr

What a morning (16 doe, 2 bucks)!! Chasing everywhere...got down and deer were still running around us. Daughter missed a big 1/2 rack and a smallish 8pt, she's getting pretty frustrated at herself so we left to get warm and fill our bellies.


----------



## emmac13

Last night my uncle who lives near Harrisville(Cadiz) had 6 does in his meadow. No bucks to be seen. I took my son out this morning to be blanked.


----------



## hdrking2003

S-SW winds my azz!! Sitting in a SW facing stand and was being hit on the left side of my face and back of my head by wind all morning. The total opposite direction! Very frustrating. One scared doe ran through about 9:30.....nothing else this morning.


----------



## bmjp

Of course I jump a bedded button buck right under my stand on the way in. Got within 20' of him he was just behind stand. Thursday night I sat in on of the other stands and watched 8 deer pass this stand and 2 bucks sparring 35yds from it. I debated what stand to go to that night. I picked the wrong one of course. I am glad I got to see deer though. I hope they roll through here tonight.


----------



## brnt5295

Giving the alfalfa field a shot tonight. Brought my boss buck decoy and only using a half rack, hopefully something decent filters into the field and checks him out. Weathers nice in columbiana county, bucks still chasing a bit but it definitely died down.


----------



## Sasamafras

On my drive almost drilled a buck with my bumper. Then saw doe and buck out in grassy park still while driving just 15 yards from road. Then on walk into stand bumped a small deer, then only saw one more deer but it was a shooter buck by himself 150 yards away. Brutal weather this morning but looks to be turning around in central Ohio.


----------



## snoodcrusher

snoodcrusher said:


> Hunted again today from 10:00am til dark thirty. Saw a 145 to 155" 10 pt at 1:00 pm just cruising. Same buck I saw yesterday at 1:30. Same trail, just traveling opposite direction due to different wind direction. Both days he walked under the tree I killed a big 10pt from last year but the wind has been wrong for that tree. Tomorrow is calling for a S wind and I'll be in that tree! I'll be cutting it close with the wind but if he comes through tomorrow he'll either wind me or I'll kill him. Fingers crossed! Saw 5 more deer from 4:00 pm til dark, does and a small buck.


I went back again this morning. Same 10 pt came cruising by at 8:00 am. I snort wheezed to get his attention, then gave him 2 grunts. He came marching in. I had an open broadside shot at 30 yds and I should have taken it but I let him come. I had been at full draw when he hit 40 yds. He closed the distance and turned directly toward me as he approached. At 20 yds he ducked his head to go under some brush and limbs and when he raised his head he looked right up at me. He was facing me and I had small limbs between us. I considered the shot for a second but he torn out of the scene in a hurry. Oh well, good hunt. I've seen this same buck 3 straight days, Thursday at 1:30, Friday at 1:00pm, and today at 8:00 am. After getting a better look at him, I'd say he's more like a 140 than 145-155" like I had thought before getting a real good look. The game continues. Good luck to all!


----------



## Outback Man

Aggravated...after a great day of action yesterday I was really looking forward to today...and managed to total my vehicle on the way to the farm. Black ice got me even though going well below speed limit and thinking I was driving extra safe. Maybe next weekend...good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> Aggravated...after a great day of action yesterday I was really looking forward to today...and managed to total my vehicle on the way to the farm. Black ice got me even though going well below speed limit and thinking I was driving extra safe. Maybe next weekend...good luck and be safe out there.


Glad you are ok to write about it. Trucks can be replaced.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Forgot to mention, some" knuckle head" was riding an ATV on Ohio DNR public land where I was hunting this morning. He came from private land and was riding through the WMA before daylight and again at around 9:00 am. Ticks me off! It's again the law and lazy to the extreme. I was 1.5 miles from my truck and I had a heart attack this past January. Surely those morons on the ATV could have walked in too.


----------



## gogger

Sitting now. Haven't seen anything. Heard Dunne action on the other side of the river. And some gunshots offs in the distance. 5 o'clock has usually been the time they start moving. I can see the neighbor in his stand. No orange and he can't sit still. Lol. He is in a Good spot though will be interesting to see what happens. Hopefully he knows it's me when I walk out as I have to go about 50 yards from him.


----------



## newohio

Went out at 3pm in Portage county, Had three bucks chasing a doe in the neighboring wood lot. . A big eight point chased the others off and proceeded to breed the doe. He was glued to her until 5:15 pm another buck came in and they locked antlers. . The big 8pt won and chased him off. I had no shots but it was an unreal night. 
I would imagine some lucky kids out there dropped some decent deer today.


----------



## bmjp

One lone doe feeding on acorns. Watched her from 45 yds to 6 yds never saw her again. Two days ago every deer on property was under this stand! Perfect ssw wind. Still couldn't make it happen. Highland county


----------



## jwolfe78

Zilch this morning and afternoon. Had a good layer of ice on me and my bow after this mornings hunt.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Had around 15deer tonight in a cut cornfield. 120" ish 8, and a couple other small bucks feeding with does. All seems to be back to normal lately


----------



## OHbowbender

Didn't see any chasing today. However, I saw 2 fork horns and a pretty big 8 sparring this morning, also saw some fresh made scrapes today that weren't there last weekend. Meigs co.


----------



## Ohiohntr

Daughter and I seen 12 does (group of 5 and 7) tonight....they were skittish and on the run, minutes later a coyote came through...no shots at any of them.

In total for the day seen 29 does, 2 bucks (missed both), 28 turkeys, and 1 coyote....kept a 13yr old girl busy...she's excited to redeem her misses tomorrow.


----------



## Regohio

I got a class of Farming 101 this Afternoon...Got to watch the Corn Fields surrounding me get cut! My Buddys Doe from yesterday Afternoon turned out to be a Yearling Buck...But he is still happy! I now call him the Buckmaster! Tomorrow better be the day...The Orange Army is only a week away!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Fought the freezing r
ain in Adams . Tranquility 
and my best spot saw nothing but some young 
guns trying to get it done. Heard about six shots. Seen nothing,Then drove to a farm and Sat for the first time trying to figure out the Deer afternoon pattern. Only thing that I saw was a bunch of squirrels having a block party.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard

I was real quiet in Delaware County tonight.
We came in the back side of some public a little spot I know of that you can get into the back of. Hoping 
some kids would push the deer to us. I asked Dad to check the parking lot to see how many cars were in it.
"0" really ??? not one he said so much for the plan to get my nephew a deer today. I must it was a nice quiet bow for the both of us.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Next few days are windy till Wednesday


----------



## billhalljr

Youngest got 110" 8pt 10am in hardin co sat. He was crusing ditch between 2 big props. Budy has fancy text-camera n got his pic 1am. A big buck camra 3am today doggin does. Out with another kid now n odly slow. Gl all


----------



## gogger

Saw a buck driving to the property with his nose to the ground. Nothing here though. Haven't seen a deer in days. I think I need a break.


----------



## Ohiohntr

I agree with oddly slow!! By this time yesterday we had seen 15 deer...blanked so far and haven't heard a shot.


----------



## sammusi

Had a big 8 70 yrds at 8 am yesterday cruising ,wouldn't respond to my grunt bleat or wheeze.. I also need a break that is why I'm at home aND not in this miserable ass rain


----------



## dspell20

billhalljr said:


> Youngest got 110" 8pt 10am in hardin co sat. He was crusing ditch between 2 big props. Budy has fancy text-camera n got his pic 1am. A big buck camra 3am today doggin does. Out with another kid now n odly slow. Gl all


Congrats to your son.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Congrats to your boy


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone have a guess on age of this guy? Don't want to make same mistake twice and shoot an up and comer.


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2091615
> 
> 
> Anyone have a guess on age of this guy? Don't want to make same mistake twice and shoot an up and comer.
> 
> View attachment 2091617


3.5


----------



## lutzweiser

sjgw29 said:


> 3.5


Not sure if I'd let him walk or not


----------



## 202gwg

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2091615
> 
> 
> Anyone have a guess on age of this guy? Don't want to make same mistake twice and shoot an up and comer.
> 
> View attachment 2091617



Like already said, 3.5. That buck has a lot of potential, if he could survive two more years you could have a giant on your hands. IMO


----------



## emmac13

Took my son out and did not see a deer. Deer sign is minimal. Power company has been upgrading north of us. Someone to the south was target shooting an assortment of firearms. This year has been a disaster for me. The power company is throughout the county upgrading in all the woods. And all the bucks I scouted ended up a half mile away during the rut. No to mention the trespassing and no permission hunter I got rid of.


----------



## dspell20

emmac13 said:


> Took my son out and did not see a deer. Deer sign is minimal. Power company has been upgrading north of us. Someone to the south was target shooting an assortment of firearms. This year has been a disaster for me. The power company is throughout the county upgrading in all the woods. And all the bucks I scouted ended up a half mile away during the rut. No to mention the trespassing and no permission hunter I got rid of.


Hang in there. Get on a food source tonight. With the big front coming in the deer will be up feeding and your son should get a crack at one


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

3.5 he can grow a little


----------



## HOYT_MUZZY58

Nothing this morning sat till now lol Monroe County


----------



## AmericanHunter

Wear those safety harnesses everyone. A broken leg ruins your hunting season! Take it from me. Hope all are safe in the field!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AmericanHunter said:


> Wear those safety harnesses everyone. A broken leg ruins your hunting season! Take it from me. Hope all are safe in the field!


Ouch so sorry to hear. Best of luck healing.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2091615
> 
> 
> Anyone have a guess on age of this guy? Don't want to make same mistake twice and shoot an up and comer.
> 
> View attachment 2091617


3.5 as well. Good looking deer with room to be a monster!!!!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Ouch so sorry to hear. Best of luck healing.


I guy at works father suffered a bad fall. Broken back and neck earlier this season


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> I guy at works father suffered a bad fall. Broken back and neck earlier this season


I woke up years ago after falling asleep some 20 feet up a tree while I was falling out. Grabbed on and didn't fall. Of course this was before harnesses were readily available and I could afford one. Haven't gone without since and neither does my wife or grandsons.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Score this?


----------



## lutzweiser

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Score this?


158"


----------



## tsilvers

In blind with kid 9.5 hours yesterday and most of today... 3 fawns.. one doe... nighttime pics of bucks hete and there... absolutely no rut activity... terrible weekend... I bummed because I know my kid is bummed.. few hours left.. see what happens..


----------



## BowtechHunter65

tsilvers said:


> In blind with kid 9.5 hours yesterday and most of today... 3 fawns.. one doe... nighttime pics of bucks hete and there... absolutely no rut activity... terrible weekend... I bummed because I know my kid is bummed.. few hours left.. see what happens..


Same for us. Now we have someone sighting in a shotgun on public recreation land not far from us. Must be a horrible shot because we have counted 50+ shots.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

150's


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I have a couple of vacation days scheduled for Tom. And Tuesday have a dilemma. I have permission to hunt this farm for a week . Started Saturday and I have until next weeked. Heard of a couple good bucks 
on the property. I don't know there patterns yet. I Sat all evening and didn't see a thing. When I first walked the 60 acre property I jumped 7 . I have surgery coming up on the 4th and want to make something happen soon . It's either I hunt there this week or public property in Adams were I have passed on three bucks and killed a doe. I also have a shooters routine down but the last time I Sat up he busted me. Would you guys try and stay on the public farm try and figure it out or go back to the public spot just like a few opinions


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Would you guys stay on the farm or keep grinding the public spot


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Would you guys stay on the farm or keep grinding the public spot


I would hunt farm and I will tell you why. If the farm is private most likely no pressure vs public land with archery hunter, youth gun and the beginning of gun coming up. I am hunting public land with the grandsons today as to preserve my archery only property. Just my once cent worth.


----------



## Regohio

Highland pretty slow this morning!

November Lull???


----------



## Hower08

Pretty sure we now live in pennsylhio theirs no deer here!!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I would hunt farm and I will tell you why. If the farm is private most likely no pressure vs public land with archery hunter, youth gun and the beginning of gun coming up. I am hunting public land with the grandsons today as to preserve my archery only property. Just my once cent worth.


I do need to add that the farm does get hunted ... It's part of the Ohio dnr cooperative hunting program . But hasn't been hunted since the 10 of November . He give a person a week to hunt . Some ppl go some don't... But I haven't heard of any one getting any of the bigger deer spotted on the property


----------



## 202gwg

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Score this?



146, 148 range gross.


----------



## snoodcrusher

My wife and I just saw a giant buck standing by the road (Rt 35) on our way back from Chillicothe. He was huge, both antlers and body. One of those Freaks!


----------



## WEEGEE

moved the last stand,I'm moving, this yr today.
looked like it was going to be a good evening to hunt,before the rain.
but i have been gambling on this woods for two months and decided ,if rain is coming ,I'm moving it today.

this woods is weird....mud trails at one end and never a buck,always does.
the other end i see scrapes and about every other small tree rubbed.

i have only seen a few bucks all yr on the mud trail end ,but every sit ,i see bucks at the far end.
it's like they have their own section to stay in......weird.
so i packed up and moved to that end.
hope next week,this pays off.


----------



## addison_smith15

Well I have been having a ton of action lately in southwest ohio in the last week or so. Shot a button buck this morning. Seemed like it was checking out the does. But I think it is starting to slow down a little bit.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

With close to 50 mph wind gusts I'm gonna stay in and hang w the dog. Was gonna try and still hunt but I think the next three days look great


----------



## mosh22

Yesterday my wife in her area had 4 or so does push through out of range..300 yards away from her, I had a 2.5 old 8 point check his scrapes at about 330 is when he started moving. He walked right under me and followed his trails away. I thought for sure they would hit the cut corn 30 yards from me since the rain melted the snow off...nothing..zilch

Since I tagged my buck...I have not seen a doe in weeks in 3 different hunting spots. It like they all got kidnapped. .


----------



## emmac13

Took the boy out and saw nothing. Tried a decoy in the evening. Not 1 deer all weekend.


----------



## irishhacker

mosh22 said:


> Yesterday my wife in her area had 4 or so does push through out of range..300 yards away from her, I had a 2.5 old 8 point check his scrapes at about 330 is when he started moving. He walked right under me and followed his trails away. I thought for sure they would hit the cut corn 30 yards from me since the rain melted the snow off...nothing..zilch
> 
> Since I tagged my buck...I have not seen a doe in weeks in 3 different hunting spots. It like they all got kidnapped. .


I thought the same thing about the does until yesterday. .I saw 9 in the morning and 6 in the evening. .Preble county


----------



## billhalljr

Just found this SOB over 2 miles from my stand. Glued to doe in guys yard. Havent seen him since aug. He let me glass at 80yards n wouldnt leave doe


----------



## Tim/OH

My son and I went out yesterday morning with our bows in hand of coarse and seen a doe with her fawns thats it...


Tim


----------



## dspell20

Has anyone ever hunted Jefferson Lake State Park? I did a little scouting and not a lot of access from the parking areas without lots of hiking which is good. My concern would be from private property. 

I have never gun hunted the farm I hunt in Carroll County and I just found out 6-10 hunters will be driving deer from sun up to sun down


----------



## ohiobucks

emmac13 said:


> Took the boy out and saw nothing. Tried a decoy in the evening. Not 1 deer all weekend.


Same with my 15 year old daughter, Knox co.


----------



## Darkvador

billhalljr said:


> Just found this SOB over 2 miles from my stand. Glued to doe in guys yard. Havent seen him since aug. He let me glass at 80yards n wouldnt leave doe


I would like to see that buck with his velvet gone. He has some interesting things going on with his headgear. Hope you get him.


----------



## OhioBowhunter78

This just in!!!!! All remaining deer have been picked up by the wind and now reside in OZ. The wicked witch of PITA plans to keep them all there forever to graze and frolic in the meadows. But never fear!!! I am sure someone miss hit one this morning that will bleed like a stuck pig for miles even though they swear it was a perfect shot. So we will follow the red brick blood trail and have them all back by late season. 

GUN HUNTERS JUST STAY HOME! Deer will not return till late season. Lolh


----------



## gogger

Any one trying to hunt in this wind?


----------



## DamonZ8

gogger said:


> Any one trying to hunt in this wind?


What do you even hunt in this wind, wind tails? JK

I'm glad I'm not hunting today. It's scary with the tree rocking hard while in the stand and sitting in a blind isn't any better when branches are falling left and right and you have no idea if the next one is gonna come crashing thru the blind. Lol


----------



## irishhacker

Not me


----------



## Nichko

snoodcrusher said:


> My wife and I just saw a giant buck standing by the road (Rt 35) on our way back from Chillicothe. He was huge, both antlers and body. One of those Freaks!


Must be headed my way. I sent him my address weeks ago!


----------



## DamonZ8

"The buck stops here"


----------



## gogger

Earlier the wind didn't seem too bad. But then it broke loose. So even tho I had the day off to hunt I decided to get some work done around the farm. I guess the cameras will tell me if I should have went.


----------



## ruttin2

Did not hunt but used today after work to go hang a trail by the new stand I just hung in a spot of the farm I haven't hunted but I have hunted on both sides of it roughly 350 yards both ways with good success where I am at now have a lot of fresh scrapes and even some rubs that look half way fresh we will see what happens going to hunt it tomorrow eve


----------



## OhioSagittarius

OhioBowhunter78 said:


> This just in!!!!! All remaining deer have been picked up by the wind and now reside in OZ. The wicked witch of PITA plans to keep them all there forever to graze and frolic in the meadows. But never fear!!! I am sure someone miss hit one this morning that will bleed like a stuck pig for miles even though they swear it was a perfect shot. So we will follow the red brick blood trail and have them all back by late season.
> 
> GUN HUNTERS JUST STAY HOME! Deer will not return till late season. Lolh


LOL. Amen....deer all blown to oz and WV. We are just trying to tell the gun hunters to stay home....at best deer won't be back till after the holidays. [emoji6]


----------



## 410gage

emmac13 said:


> Took the boy out and saw nothing. Tried a decoy in the evening. Not 1 deer all weekend.


Hunted with my ten year old Grandson over the weekend and saw zero deer from our blind. That is very unusual on our little farm. Last week we saw deer morning noon and evenings from the house windows. Then nothing Sat or Sunday. Now even with the high winds, there were at least nine does out in my soybean plots early last evening.


----------



## Nichko

My 16 year old has been hunting hardcore since season opener. Zip, nodda. Nothing! 

As his dad / guide I feel awful but it's been a tough one for me too. Standing corn is kicking our butts, it's that simple!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Seen one doe


----------



## billhalljr

well, haven't been many updates so here is a rut related kill, although Muzzle loader, but it a kid so.. This guy came strolling down a wooded creekline last Saturday 9:45am on a mission with his nose to the ground


----------



## helix33

billhalljr said:


> well, haven't been many updates so here is a rut related kill, although Muzzle loader, but it a kid so.. This guy came strolling down a wooded creekline last Saturday 9:45am on a mission with his nose to the ground


Nice buck, congrats to him.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Seen new Rub s and a scrapes . Seen two does out of range. It was a little warm weather think


----------



## mango_xd

Had 14 does/fawns bedded in the cut corn behind me today. Started my way at 5PM but circled to my west feeding. Then had a big buck (guessing from body size and being solo) come towards me from the east (downwind). Smelled my Tinks #69 I had hanging and started my way. But then saw the does cutting thru the fence row to my south and took off dead sprint to them. That was last at last light.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I saw a young 8 pt and 3 does on an all day sit today. Nothing until 3:45pm. Makes for a long day for sure. Rut seems to be winding down as compared to what I saw last week in this same area.


----------



## netfan

Ashland County - 5 does and a single buck in a cut bean field last night (final 30 minutes of shooting light) - Buck was chasing but not too hard and gave up quickly. They all just milled around and nibbled at the ground for an hour. It was nice to see some action. Going to try to hit it as much as possible over these last few days until gunfire


----------



## snoodcrusher

I won't be back out again until the gun opener. My daughters are in from college and NYC for the Thanksgiving holiday. They are a million times more important than any big buck and I want to spend as much time with them as possible. Good luck to the folks who are still hunting!


----------



## tyepsu

I will be out in Columbiana County tomorrow for the first and last 2-3 hours of the day. Hope one of the recent shooters that has shown up on camera makes a mistake and gives me a shot.


----------



## lutzweiser

Quite in Columbiana county tonight. Well quite if you don't count the neighbors pet wolf howling


----------



## gogger

Out for a sit. Seems like everything has disappeared. Not optimistic but here until dark. Can't make it out tomorrow. Maybe friday night. Going to the big game on Saturday. And I probably could come out Sunday morning. Our thanksgiving dinner is Sunday evening. I am going to be out with my muzzleloader monday mourning. Last year a Bunch came running through once the shooting began. A neighbor to the south drives the deer in his field.


----------



## 410gage

See weekly Ohio summary link attached. Total down 2.7% from last season all methods. Check your county and be happy or weep.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/112614deerharvest.pdf


----------



## murphy31

Nice to see people are killing less does.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

410gage said:


> See weekly Ohio summary link attached. Total down 2.7% from last season all methods. Check your county and be happy or weep.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/112614deerharvest.pdf


Good info. Thanks for posting 410.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

murphy31 said:


> Nice to see people are killing less does.


Probably because there are a lot less does out there.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Dang, majority of the counties are way down in doe harvest. Either due to people passing on them or they just aren't there. From what I'm seeing, they just aren't there.


----------



## helix33

The deer population has been decimated. The herd is way down.


----------



## ruttin2

I'm going to be making the trip down to Holmes county tomorrow morning anyone been seeing any action down that way


----------



## BLan

snoodcrusher said:


> I won't be back out again until the gun opener. My daughters are in from college and NYC for the Thanksgiving holiday. They are a million times more important than any big buck and I want to spend as much time with them as possible. Good luck to the folks who are still hunting!


I hear you and completely agree! have a bless and Happy Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## jamesbalog

helix33 said:


> The deer population has been decimated. The herd is way down.


ive saw more deer this year on the farms i hunt than i have since about 2008. Mature bucks, now that's a different story.


----------



## gogger

We had pictures of 6 and 8 does at a time at our feeders in September. When we started hunting we saw plenty of does running around. We actually harvested 3 does and are still seeing a lot of does. Not planning on taking anymore does this year. Now the Bucks have been scarce. I passed on three younger bucks early on this year. I have only been hunting deer for about a year and have not gotten my first buck. When I get frustrated I think maybe I should have taken one of the younger ones. But they have been on the cameras all year so I hope they will stay around until next year when they are bigger. Still seeing pics of some of the older Bucks but they have definitely went nocturnal. Guess we will see what happens Monday with the gun opener. Hopefully the young guys survive my neighbors push.


----------



## Winter88

Seen 2does 1Bbuck and a half rack 8 today I hit the can and the a Bbuck came running the halfrack was chasing the does pretty hard for about 45min at 20yards he walked rite under me and I got a good look at his rack and it wasn't broke it looked like he shed it is that possible


----------



## Winter88

Hey gogger don't give up some of the best buck movement I've seen is after Christmas when it's cold and everything is frozen they'll be on the move looking for food after shotgun hunt your feeders they'll be there


----------



## DamonZ8

Winter88 said:


> Seen 2does 1Bbuck and a half rack 8 today I hit the can and the a Bbuck came running the halfrack was chasing the does pretty hard for about 45min at 20yards he walked rite under me and I got a good look at his rack and it wasn't broke it looked like he shed it is that possible


Did it look wet or was I all dry? He may have lost it early in the season while in velvet. 
When I lived in Pennsylvania the bucks in my area always seem to lose their antlers starting in early December. I think because it was very mountainous and mostly timber with reclaimed strip mines; not much AG in the area and the deer mostly survived on browse. 

Sounds like a cool close encounter though.
I'm gonna hit it tomorrow in Lake county. I hope they're are moving!


----------



## hdrking2003

Just got back to the truck, was in the stand from 7-10:30. Saw zero deer, not even in the fields. Knox County. Now off to nap before football, food, n beer all day in a warm house! Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Hey gogger I have the same issue first year bow Hunter too. I'm hunt mostly public land and I have passed on three younger bucks. One being a basket nine pointer. It's been rough lately I think do to crazy weather and crops are still up. But may I suggest you hunt some denser cover I don't think your bbucks are completely nocturnal but just take a safer passage going to and from bedding to food . Espically if your neighbor drives deer. They drive deer a lot in Mississippi and everybody would sit on the pipeline and wait for them to come out so they could get them w the high-powered rifles . We always Sat in the woods in thicker cover . We always seen more deer than the whole hunting party. The feeder will play a major factor when all the crops are down and it's colder


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Buddy got this little broken rack buck around 8:00 this morning....


----------



## murphy31

AttilaTheHun said:


> Probably because there are a lot less does out there.


Our lease in Ohio is loaded with does. Early October 3 people 3 days 25 deer 2 bucks and 23 does. Second week of November 2 people 5 days 57 deer of those 57 8 deer were bucks and 49 were does. I will say the hunting pressure in that area seemed to be extremely low for a state like Ohio. I will say there was not many small bucks tho of the 10 bucks 1 was a spike one was a 4 point and the rest were 115 inches or bigger and 2 were gaints or at least thats what the buddy who saw them says. Ill hang cams there next year so we will have some better knowledge of how many deer and what kind of deer run through the property. Was worried about trespassers so we didnt put any out this year, but no one messed with any of stands and the neighbors were wicked friendly to us which was unexpected seeing all the hate non residents seem to get on here. I will say we are from mass so 57 deer is alot to us. Not sure how many you guys are use to seeing. For instance I have seen a total of 11 deer on stand here in mass the whole season so far. But any way good luck to every one still trying to get it done.


----------



## lutzweiser

Brrrrrrr!


----------



## DamonZ8

lutzweiser said:


> Brrrrrrr!


I'm gonna see your brrrr, and raise you 2 more brrr. It is cold in the NE corner! Lol


----------



## BigBuckBeast

DamonZ8 said:


> I'm gonna see your brrrr, and raise you 2 more brrr. It is cold in the NE corner! Lol


This is what makes it so much fun though...I love gutting it out in the cold and snow for some freezer meat...


----------



## DamonZ8

I FEEL like freezer meat! Haha
Love the woods this time of year, super quiet.


----------



## lutzweiser

2 year old 10 and 2 does this morning. Not sure if buck was searching for does or just heading back to bed


----------



## jtb67

Hunted the 10th -15th and killed this 9 pt on the 13th chasing a doe. Got down and put a spot and stalk because he had her hemmed in and would not come closer. Weather was cold and windy. Saw a small 8 and a small 10 feeding and 2 does. That was it. Not a giant but a decent buck. Lots of nice ones on camera but not seeing daytime movement.


----------



## DamonZ8

Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## buckeyelongbeards

Saw 5 bucks this morning. One big shooter chasing looked to be a very young doe. Few other bucks were chasing as well. Deer were everywhere this morning. Back at it tonight


----------



## flinginairos

My buddy saw one of our target bucks after a doe on our lease this morning. Saw several does as well. Seemed like they were moving this morning! This was in Meigs county.


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada in Morrow co this afternoon. Sat over a fresh picked corn field thinking they would be flocking to it...wrong.


----------



## DamonZ8

ohiobucks said:


> Nada in Morrow co this afternoon. Sat over a fresh picked corn field thinking they would be flocking to it...wrong.


I bet they are, but at night. They've been hitting our feeders really hard at night. We haven't seen much daytime movement here at all in Lake county.


----------



## ohiobucks

DamonZ8 said:


> I bet they are, but at night. They've been hitting our feeders really hard at night. We haven't seen much daytime movement here at all in Lake county.


Yep, I'm sure you're right. I set a trail camera up covering an active corner of that field, so we'll see.


----------



## gogger

Sat in the woods and a big shooter buck walked by out in the cut bean field. Couldn't get a shot. And we had two other shooters on camera about 8 am in the mornings. But I was working. Lol.


----------



## ruttin2

Well I got into the stand this morning nice and Earley at sun up I had another guy come walking in on me he seen me and waved and continued up a tree 10 yards from me #publiclandsucks


----------



## DamonZ8

ruttin2 said:


> Well I got into the stand this morning nice and Earley at sun up I had another guy come walking in on me he seen me and waved and continued up a tree 10 yards from me #publiclandsucks



That sucks! What an inconsiderate ass. I don't know what these people think.


----------



## irishhacker

Sounds like you need an air soft gun


----------



## DamonZ8

Should've just started singing Christmas carols. Lol


----------



## Hower08

Whizz an arrow past him. Or even better start making phone calls. Get down start a fire kick back relax start Indian chanting all kinds of stuff


----------



## cgs1967

Deer are in the standing corn but farmer is slowly getting it off. I don't have permission to hunt the property the corn is on but I'm about 150 yards from it. It has killed my hunting. Can't wait until its gone.


----------



## fmf979

ruttin2 said:


> Well I got into the stand this morning nice and Earley at sun up I had another guy come walking in on me he seen me and waved and continued up a tree 10 yards from me #publiclandsucks


Wow I wouldnt even know what to say...


----------



## ruttin2

He just stood up to take a pee


----------



## KimberTac1911

Did he use a climber or was there a stand attached already?


----------



## lutzweiser

ruttin2 said:


> He just stood up to take a pee



Go to the base of his tree and take a big steamy dump.


----------



## ruttin2

KimberTac1911 said:


> Did he use a climber or was there a stand attached already?


He. Used a climber


----------



## fmf979

lutzweiser said:


> Go to the base of his tree and take a big steamy dump.


Thats exactly what I was thinking...Right at the base of his tree. Then right by the driver door of his car.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Unfortunately there are people out there that only care about themselves. I setup a stand on public land and when I showed up to hunt it, there was a ground blind setup less than ten yards from it. I was moving towards it to take it down when I noticed someone was in the blind. I instantly turned around and left. It truly amazes me that guys would walk up on a stand setup and hunt right next to it. And it's always the guys that show up after daylight that do this kinda stuff. They will always be part of the group of hunters that couldn't kill a big buck if you shot it for them.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

No deer this morning in Eastern Brown co. Even the squirrels are quiet this morning.


----------



## Hower08

Passed up a decent 8 a little while ago


----------



## irishhacker

Nothing in Preble yet


----------



## DamonZ8

The best revenge would shoot the deer that comes on the far side of his stand, even if you miss and it would run away before he gets a shot. It would be great! Lol


----------



## Darkvador

ruttin2 said:


> He. Used a climber


I know it's public land but you have to draw a line in the sand somewhere. I would stand up and yell what are you doing? What were you thinking? What are you trying to prove? You are never going to be able to focus so you might as well get it over with. When you get to the base of your tree tell him he better hope you don't get to his vehicle before he does. That will ruin his hunt also. I am sure it will make him scramble. If he decides to stay, not knowing will drive him insane. I got pissed just looking at the pic you posted.


----------



## richstang75

​


Darkvador said:


> I know it's public land but you have to draw a line in the sand somewhere. I would stand up and yell what are you doing? What were you thinking? What are you trying to prove? You are never going to be able to focus so you might as well get it over with. When you get to the base of your tree tell him he better hope you don't get to his vehicle before he does. That will ruin his hunt also. I am sure it will make him scramble. If he decides to stay, not knowing will drive him insane. I got pissed just looking at the pic you posted.


I agree!!! Same thing happend to my boy a couple weeks ago while he was hunting a small woods where anyone could clearly see his vehicle parked but the guy walked right by his stand and waved. I still say they need to teach a common sense course before they let you get a hunting license!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Watch the news..ethics and laws no longer matter.


----------



## mosh22

Was out last evening. Had a doe come through at 415pm gave me no shot at 30 yards due to thicket. Came down tree at 510pm pulled out of the woods and looked back and the doe and a decent 8 were heading into the fields to feed right at 530pm. On way home we saw near 20 in various fields just after legal shooting hours..Southwest Medina county. They are definately starting to hit the food crops, hopefully they start moving out 1 hour earlier before the thunder sticks start Monday.
Still have not seen much group movement yet.


----------



## KimberTac1911

DamonZ8 said:


> The best revenge would shoot the deer that comes on the far side of his stand, even if you miss and it would run away before he gets a shot. It would be great! Lol


I would be grabbing my hinge release and just move it in my hand. I can hear the click clack now lol. I would be loosing it if some tried to pull that on me. Could that count as hunter harassment?


----------



## richstang75

mosh22 said:


> Was out last evening. Had a doe come through at 415pm gave me no shot at 30 yards due to thicket. Came down tree at 510pm pulled out of the woods and looked back and the doe and a decent 8 were heading into the fields to feed right at 530pm. On way home we saw near 20 in various fields just after legal shooting hours..Southwest Medina county. They are definately starting to hit the food crops, hopefully they start moving out 1 hour earlier before the thunder sticks start Monday.
> Still have not seen much group movement yet.


Dang! What time does sunset in Medina co.? You should have had another 15-20 minutes on stand.


----------



## mosh22

richstang75 said:


> Dang! What time does sunset in Medina co.? You should have had another 15-20 minutes on stand.


Last night legal shooting time ended at 530pm on the nose. They had done been through and we had no chances to even get a shot at that point. I am not real privy to climbing down my stand and packing out in the dark since I have only been on that particular property 3 times and dont know all the terrain 100%.
Last weekend that 8 point walked under me at 330 pm but I already tagged my buck for the year. Now he just teases me. We have a thing..lol. Next time out I will be hunting the stage area to the field a little closer and will stay up until dark now that I am getting the feel for the place.


----------



## Outback Man

Five deer this morning. 8ish two does blew thru about 100 yds away at full speed and I never saw anything behind them. About an hour later I see a small 6 just outside the woods in the cut beanfield and checking out a court of does further back in the field. They all came into woods but does headed straight to bedding area while he milled around for twenty minutes or so. 

The smaller cornfield has finally finished being cut and the large one is getting cut now. Now I have to decide if I want to hunt a marginal (at best) wind to be on the corn that's coming down or sit the opposite side of the property for a good wind.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Hower08 said:


> Whizz an arrow past him. Or even better start making phone calls. Get down start a fire kick back relax start Indian chanting all kinds of stuff




LOL That made me laugh


----------



## chesnut oak

DamonZ8 said:


> That sucks! What an inconsiderate ass. I don't know what these people think.


I would have yelled out saying, good afternoon buddy, how's the wife & kids..... Have you had a good bowel movement today ? I'll tell ya, I had massive diahrea just before I climbed up here & couldn't hold it & had to drop a deposit at the foot of the tree you just got in !! Sometimes you have to be an ass to an ass ! Even if I knew their was a deer close I would have did this. Some, no wait A Lot of people are idiot's !!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

That was funny buck slayer . I was ok in a stand in Adams over looking a corn field that boarders some private land and public . I'm hunting well away from the private I'd say thirty yards or so. The heavily traveled deer trail goes from the public to the private, so my back was to the private do to the wind. At around five o'clock I hear a truck go my my car get out yell something then proceeds to take off honking. About 6 to 8 deer start blowing in front of me. The guy drives around the corn field honking pulls into the private part. Attachs a trailer comes back around honking. I'm guessing that's his land and a nice big boy stays on the ridge top and eats in the corn. Both public . So now my mission is to harvest him . Take a pic and leave it in his mail box and thank him for the tip.


----------



## DamonZ8

chesnut oak said:


> I would have yelled out saying, good afternoon buddy, how's the wife & kids..... Have you had a good bowel movement today ? I'll tell ya, I had massive diahrea just before I climbed up here & couldn't hold it & had to drop a deposit at the foot of the tree you just got in !! Sometimes you have to be an ass to an ass ! Even if I knew their was a deer close I would have did this. Some, no wait A Lot of people are idiot's !!


Those are the best too, when you're digging on them but you say it in a kind manner And they don't even know it till they're telling the story to a slightly smarter moron. And they tell them that they were being made fun of.

It could've been like the one post on this thread where the guy rattled in that other hunter. I'm sure the guy that tried to sneak over the the guy rattling told his story to someone. They probably told him (I hope) what an idiot he was being. Lol.


----------



## bigpess51

Mature bucks are hit or miss in checking for the last remaining does. Had 2 mature bucks bedded together on Thanksgiving morning and had no interest in checking the nearby does or respond to calling. Yesterday evening I had 4 mature does in front of me and had a mature 14 pt(146 5/8 with 2 half broke tines) check them out at 4pm. He made it to 25 yds and I got an arrow in him. Had a pretty good season. Took an 11 pt in Iowa and filled both of my Ohio tags. Happy hunting to everyone!


----------



## paarchhntr

bigpess51 said:


> Mature bucks are hit or miss in checking for the last remaining does. Had 2 mature bucks bedded together on Thanksgiving morning and had no interest in checking the nearby does or respond to calling. Yesterday evening I had 4 mature does in front of me and had a mature 14 pt(146 5/8 with 2 half broke tines) check them out at 4pm. He made it to 25 yds and I got an arrow in him. Had a pretty good season. Took an 11 pt in Iowa and filled both of my Ohio tags. Happy hunting to everyone!


Nice! Congrats,,

Let's see some pics!


----------



## snoodcrusher

bigpess51 said:


> Mature bucks are hit or miss in checking for the last remaining does. Had 2 mature bucks bedded together on Thanksgiving morning and had no interest in checking the nearby does or respond to calling. Yesterday evening I had 4 mature does in front of me and had a mature 14 pt(146 5/8 with 2 half broke tines) check them out at 4pm. He made it to 25 yds and I got an arrow in him. Had a pretty good season. Took an 11 pt in Iowa and filled both of my Ohio tags. Happy hunting to everyone!


Congrats! In for pix!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Heck yeah bigpess51


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I'm gonna be out for at least three weeks for a hernia surgery but I'm still optimistic to fill my tags


----------



## Regohio

Orange Army Monday...Rain may keep things in check???


----------



## ruttin2

Not hunting in the morning my private land spot is been slow so going to give it a break till after gun season and no hunting on Sundays on crappy public land. Wish I had somewhere to go the last day before the orange army moves in :/ good luck to everyone going out. I need to find more land lol


----------



## gogger

Well I am heading out for a hunt this morning, getting in one last bow hunt prior to the beginning of Gun Season tomorrow. I do plan on taking my muzzleloader out tomorrow. Never know what's going to run through.


----------



## lutzweiser

Think the Orange army is in full rut in my area. Saw them chasing doe all day yesterday and looking for places to ambush them. I know they were in full rut because they were paying no attention to me in my tree stand. They just walked through making all kinds of noise like I wasn't even there.


----------



## kevinb3373

Seems like ever since youth weekend the deer have vanished!! I was seeing 3-8 deer everytime I came out....Seen 2 since youth gun weekend.


----------



## hdrking2003

kevinb3373 said:


> Seems like ever since youth weekend the deer have vanished!! I was seeing 3-8 deer everytime I came out....Seen 2 since youth gun weekend.


No doubt! Where the eff are all the effing deer???!!!! Well, at least its not raining here.....yet.


----------



## BLan

Regohio said:


> Orange Army Monday...Rain may keep things in check???


I'm completely looking forward to Monday morning, and yes I'll be carrying my .444 Marlin and hoping that bucks are still on the prowl which I believe they are based on the buck that I saw hit last evening on Valley Pike: He was still chasing, and it cost him.


----------



## lutzweiser

Praying for monsoon like conditions for rest of the week.


----------



## Sasamafras

Got this text from my cam last night, never seen him or had a pic before. So I would assume he's cruising or got pushed from somewhere. Excited for tomorrow morning, I will be carrying my muzz.


----------



## KimberTac1911

lutzweiser said:


> Praying for monsoon like conditions for rest of the week.


Like how you think lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Oh yeah I know this is off topic, but GO BADGERS!!!!!!


----------



## BLan

lutzweiser said:


> Praying for monsoon like conditions for rest of the week.


Me to, it'll keep the scent down.


----------



## nomansland

lutzweiser said:


> Praying for monsoon like conditions for rest of the week.


I'm with you there.


----------



## lutzweiser

Found fresh scrapes walking back to stand. And 5-6 new rubs


----------



## irishhacker

lutzweiser said:


> Found fresh scrapes walking back to stand. And 5-6 new rubs


In Wisconsin? Glad you made it home safe..


----------



## lutzweiser

irishhacker said:


> In Wisconsin? Glad you made it home safe..


No in Ohio.


----------



## lutzweiser

Zero deer this weekend


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

That guy getting up in the tree like that is absurd. I can't believe 10 yards away...

I had a local come in on me in a little piece, squirrel hunting this year. A: not a good woods to squirrel hunt. B: I let him walk by on the road, 2 hours later he comes blazing out of the thick stuff, leaving me scratching my head why he'd ever be in there, especially knowing someone was in this little piece. He saw me and proceeded to walk out back to the trail. Ok, I'm sort of peeved, well really, but I realize it's public and there's nothing I can do about it. I get out to the truck, undress and hop in. I start the truck and my low pressure light dings at me. I get out and I have a flat in the back. I immediately am questioning what happened as I've never had a flat before. Have to end up calling roadside because the tire wouldn't break off the caliper. Guy takes it back to the shop and calls to tell me the bad news, little hold in the sidewall. I told him nothing of went on in the woods and he says, I hate to say it bud, but it really looks like someone just stuck the tip of a knife in the sidewall. There's no marks around the hole, it's in a strange place, and it's really small. 

Some guys are a real POS. Karma will come back to them. I got mine, the good Karma God gave me a 160 a few days later....


----------



## bigpess51

Here is the buck I took on Friday that you guys were looking for pics for.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

My girlfriend and I had our big bodied 11 come within 50 yards of our blind around 4:15 but couldn't get him any closer for a comfortable shot. Still nice to see him up and about....


----------



## KimberTac1911

Bigpess51 congrats, its a great looking deer


----------



## Ubet28

bigpess51 said:


> View attachment 2097217
> View attachment 2097218
> Here is the buck I took on Friday that you guys were looking for pics for.


Nice buck..congrats for getting it done..


----------



## Jackson01

Why are you guys hating on the gun hunters?Ive hunted the last 2 months and haven't seen nothing but young bucks.Ill be out there in the morning with my 12 gauge.Hoping to fill my tag cause I'm out of vacation time.Goodluck to all going out and be safe.


----------



## lutzweiser

Jackson01 said:


> Why are you guys hating on the gun hunters?Ive hunted the last 2 months and haven't seen nothing but young bucks.Ill be out there in the morning with my 12 gauge.Hoping to fill my tag cause I'm out of vacation time.Goodluck to all going out and be safe.


I just hate the color Orange. It looks hideous on me, just doesn't go with my complexion. I'm more of a green and brown kind of hunter! Hope everyone is picking up on my sarcasm!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Jackson01 said:


> Why are you guys hating on the gun hunters?Ive hunted the last 2 months and haven't seen nothing but young bucks.Ill be out there in the morning with my 12 gauge.Hoping to fill my tag cause I'm out of vacation time.Goodluck to all going out and be safe.


Come on bro, you didn't know that gun hunters are slobs and archery hunters are the pure and elite? No way should ODNR allow a week of gun hunting during the 4+ month archery season....that's just ludicrous.....empty freezers be damned! can you note my sarcasm?


----------



## ohiobucks

I AM the Orange Army (this week, and maybe during ML week as well...)



Be safe out there and enjoy yourself!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Out with my son this morning on opening day.saw 1 doe.have not heard a shot yet.8:15 and not a shot the lack of deer here in NE Ohio is terrible!


----------



## z7master167

3 turkey, 2 dogs and a hunter so far....


----------



## gogger

Not hearing many shots this morning. And haven't seen anything.


----------



## DamonZ8

I love guns, and I am not ashamed.


----------



## gogger

Just dropped a coyote at 50 yards with my 50 cal!


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Twelve shots over 3 hours this morning and 6 came from 2 hunters......I'll have better success bow hunting my private spot than gun hunting public land this week. In for a quick nooner with the lady and back to the woods....


----------



## hdrking2003

DamonZ8 said:


> I love guns, and I am not ashamed.





gogger said:


> Just dropped a coyote at 50 yards with my 50 cal!





BigBuckBeast said:


> In for a quick nooner with the lady and back to the woods....


----------



## Buchhakj

I have been lurking this site for a while. Have been following this thread for over a month. I saw two shooters mid November and since then dead. I hunt a private farm that no one else hunts or lives at. I have killed deer in the past and in the past 3-4 years would rarely go a day without seeing some. This year has been horrible. I've been hunting 13 days in November and have seen less than 15 deer. It's so bad I've resorted to getting an indiana tag and hunting a buddies property (saw 8 in a half day yesterday). What is going on!?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Buchhakj said:


> I have been lurking this site for a while. Have been following this thread for over a month. I saw two shooters mid November and since then dead. I hunt a private farm that no one else hunts or lives at. I have killed deer in the past and in the past 3-4 years would rarely go a day without seeing some. This year has been horrible. I've been hunting 13 days in November and have seen less than 15 deer. It's so bad I've resorted to getting an indiana tag and hunting a buddies property (saw 8 in a half day yesterday). What is going on!?


To many guys are trigger happy and couldnt lay off the does for the last 10 years,now it have caught up with us!


----------



## Nichko

Not the great gun debate!


----------



## DaneHunter

Cold a sleating here. Was gonna take the smoke pole out this evening but I'm probably gonna pass.


----------



## Nichko

I'm cutting up some firewood this week. Good luck and be safe gang!


----------



## kylemcdowell

My dad shot a coyote


----------



## Jack The Ripper

kylemcdowell said:


> My dad shot a coyote


Saw a few this morning as well. They are like rats here. Always see at least a couple every time I come to this spot. I just need to kill this buck already so I can switch to canines


----------



## kylemcdowell

Jack The Ripper said:


> Saw a few this morning as well. They are like rats here. Always see at least a couple every time I come to this spot. I just need to kill this buck already so I can switch to canines


I miss one last weekend at the same spot he is hunting now they are getting bad whete we are first coyote for us hoping to get it mounted for him


----------



## mbunner23

After some unsuccessful bow hunts in Meigs County, I went out this morning for a few hours only to see 2 does. Tough hunting this year.


----------



## Jackson01

Spent 8 hours in the tree today in Highland county.It rained all day long.Seen 1 lone button buck and 4 does.Got the Remington dried out and oiled up.Clothes are in the dryer.Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## gogger

After sitting this morning and getting a coyote, we went back out this afternoon. Jess was at the far end of the field and I was on a corner of the other end. There was shooting across the creek and then 2 does and a big buck came up behind him and took off across the field. He couldn't get them stopped so he tried a Hail Mary on the run at the buck an missed. I heard the shot then a few minutes later saw the does. Then I saw the buck and gave him a baaaaa and he stopped. But he was through some branches in my tree and I couldn't find him quick enough through my scope. And he trotted off into the neighbors CRP. It was close to sunset and I didn't get a good look at his rack. But he was a very big bodied deer. He was headed north and probably ran all the way to Toledo. Might go Wednesday after work.


----------



## CarpCommander

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Out with my son this morning on opening day.saw 1 doe.have not heard a shot yet.8:15 and not a shot the lack of deer here in NE Ohio is terrible!





gogger said:


> Not hearing many shots this morning. And haven't seen anything.


I was almost starting to get worried that today really WASNT the gun opener, and I was toting my gun a day early...

I didnt hear a single shot until 30-45mins after shooting light, and then maybe 10-12 shots all morning, with 3 of those coming from the neighboring farm. 

This afternoon I bet I didnt hear 6-8 shots total. Plus I switched farms mid day and didnt see any orange in the woods or fields. It was like nobody was hunting! Usually, on any given farm, in any given year, I hear 15-20 shots the first HOUR! I didnt hear that many toal for the DAY. Bizarre.

The deer were acting like deer too; walking through the woods this AM, coming from the fields, heading to bed, browsing here and there, and I even saw a dink 8pt chasing a yearling around. No deer flying through the woods, running for their lives. I dunno if I like this, or hate it??


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Its been a very strange season to say the least. Very similar observations in PA as well. Very little shooting where my Buddy is hunting and he is hunting 400+ acres not far from wild game lands.


----------



## WEEGEE

here it is the second day of gun season and i've only heard two shots in two days. not too many deer or hunters.
but the two main areas that has always had deer,no hunters but lots of deer.
two different corn fields with three bucks(two big ones) and four does all running around.
i drive another mile or so and see the same thing 6 does with two bucks all chasing around.
so yes there is a second rut going on.


----------



## l8_apexer

Wow. Deer harvest first day of gun season down 23% from last year. 2014- 17,500 vs first day 2913 22,600

The numbers are down. Deer aren't there. 

Wake up ohio or you will bemoan the demise of deer hunting like happened in PA. Quit shooting does


----------



## l8_apexer

Typo. 2013


Article here
http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-s-deer-gun-season-opens-with-more-than-17-500-deer-harvested


----------



## palmatedbuck04

l8_apexer said:


> Wow. Deer harvest first day of gun season down 23% from last year. 2014- 17,500 vs first day 2913 22,600
> 
> The numbers are down. Deer aren't there.
> 
> Wake up ohio or you will bemoan the demise of deer hunting like happened in PA. Quit shooting does


i have been saying this for years nobody listened


----------



## cgs1967

It has been a weird year for sure. Very little rutting where I was.


----------



## Darkvador

Very quiet first 2 days in south east Ohio. I think I heard more gunshots in bow season. I have been out observing because my buck tag is filled. I have observed nothing. I think I saw more deer in 1991 when Ohio had supposedly way less deer.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Darkvador said:


> . I think I saw more deer in 1991 when Ohio had supposedly way less deer.


I know i did


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Y


Darkvador said:


> Very quiet first 2 days in south east Ohio. I think I heard more gunshots in bow season. I have been out observing because my buck tag is filled. I have observed nothing. I think I saw more deer in 1991 when Ohio had supposedly way less deer.





palmatedbuck04 said:


> I know i did


Same here! Way more deer back in the early 90's when they said the herd was at 250,000 compared to today and the past 10 years when the DNR said the population is 2x-3x as many.


----------



## Darkvador

The only thing to consider is in 1991 the deer weren't being educated by camera junkies and constant archery pressure. In most places deer were caught flat footed the first day of slug season. Not now. Guys have been bothering them for at least 2 months. It really shows where I hunt.


----------



## Lorijamie23

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I know i did


Absolutely saw more deer in 1991, there is only one thing different in my area since then. Crp. I know a lot of deer are in it, but still believe the antlerless slaughters and coyote over the years has made it crappy.


----------



## helix33

Lorijamie23 said:


> Absolutely saw more deer in 1991, there is only one thing different in my area since then. Crp. I know a lot of deer are in it, but still believe the antlerless slaughters and coyote over the years has made it crappy.


I agree, it's been a combination of things but the deer heard has been decimated and isn't anywhere close to it's estimsted size.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Weather wise, tomorrow should be the best day so far this week for deer movement. I wholeheartedly agree that deer numbers are way down and have been trending that way for at least 5 years in the areas I hunt. However, the weather the first two days of gun season this year have been terrible for hunters and natural deer movement. I got soaked, took a chill, and froze out by 10:30 am Monday morning. I was kind of sick today but assumed I didn't miss much as it rained most of the day again. I'll be out again tomorrow and Thursday since the weather is supposed to be much more tolerable. Good hunting guys !


----------



## Jackson01

I've hunted both morning and evening for the last 3 days.Have only seen 7 deer.Looks like they have went nocturnal.Hope things change for the better.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Been out in Jackson county since before daylight. Heard 3 shots all day, seen 4 does. Deer numbers are way down in this area. In 2008-2009 I'd see 20-25 deer / day in the same place.


----------



## Darkvador

snoodcrusher said:


> Been out in Jackson county since before daylight. Heard 3 shots all day, seen 4 does. Deer numbers are way down in this area. In 2008-2009 I'd see 20-25 deer / day in the same place.


Are you hunting private or public?


----------



## snoodcrusher

Public


----------



## onlyaspike

l8_apexer said:


> Wow. Deer harvest first day of gun season down 23% from last year. 2014- 17,500 vs first day 2913 22,600
> 
> The numbers are down. Deer aren't there.
> 
> Wake up ohio or you will bemoan the demise of deer hunting like happened in PA. Quit shooting does


I have to agree with ya here....I use to see 20+ deer on some sits back in the early 90's....nowadays, Im thankful if I see 5 or so out in a sit on stand....I took my daughter out Monday....barely any shooting. I might of heard 15 or so shots and at least 5 of those came all in a row from the same spot....


----------



## WEEGEE

I drove from kenton oh to bowling green to wapak to portland in. And back today
no deer and no hunters anywhere.
Appx 300 miles and nada.

Right behind the house about 12 does.


----------



## hdrking2003

palmatedbuck04 said:


> i have been saying this for years nobody listened


I'm not saying I'm ready to be on your team yet(lol) palm, but I'm definitely starting to see the "proof in the pudding". I have seen quite a few deer this year, but it is a bit less than previous years. Now I still think there are many other factors(weather, tag limits, amount of hunters, etc) that had some affect on the result #'s, but when you have 6 gun hunters hunting the farm for 3 days and they only saw 10 deer total between them.....something is definitely going on. They have been hunting this farm for 30 years, and they almost always get at least one deer a piece and see tons and tons more....until last year. 2 deer killed last year(one buck, one doe), and nobody even took a shot this year.....and thats 6 guys over 3 days, with only 10 deer sighted total, in SE Knox Co. Not exactly over achieving in one of the best counties in the state for whitetail.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

hdrking2003 said:


> I'm not saying I'm ready to be on your team yet(lol) palm, but I'm definitely starting to see the "proof in the pudding". I have seen quite a few deer this year, but it is a bit less than previous years. Now I still think there are many other factors(weather, tag limits, amount of hunters, etc) that had some affect on the result #'s, but when you have 6 gun hunters hunting the farm for 3 days and they only saw 10 deer total between them.....something is definitely going on. They have been hunting this farm for 30 years, and they almost always get at least one deer a piece and see tons and tons more....until last year. 2 deer killed last year(one buck, one doe), and nobody even took a shot this year.....and thats 6 guys over 3 days, with only 10 deer sighted total, in SE Knox Co. Not exactly over achieving in one of the best counties in the state for whitetail.


2012 opening day totals 29,000
2013 opening day totals 22,600
2014 opening day totals 17,500
If you go back to 2003 the opening day total was over 43,000 this should put into perspective how bad it is.with a little more work ill have ya on my team!


----------



## sgibler

Ok so less deer. I have saying for years we have been headed down this path. What do we do as a collective group to change things?


----------



## palmatedbuck04

sgibler said:


> Ok so less deer. I have saying for years we have been headed down this path. What do we do as a collective group to change things?


Stop shooting does,but that wont happen to many guys cant control themselves


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

A bow only season w one buck one doe tag. Even a dedicated gun Hunter will be forced to buy a crossbow. That's to get the dnr politics on are side because it won't hurt the economy . Just until we are over 250000 again


----------



## sgibler

I may not even buy a license this next yr. Why waste the time and money. Plus I would have a happier wife! Lol


----------



## DamonZ8

Can't just not shoot any does.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

DamonZ8 said:


> Can't just not shoot any does.


How about only 1 state wide antlerless tag,and 1 buck tag?


----------



## DamonZ8

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How about only 1 state wide antlerless tag,and 1 buck tag?


That sounds feasible. Help the population rebound and maybe keep the buck to die ratio low.


----------



## billk63

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How about only 1 state wide antlerless tag,and 1 buck tag?


DNR won't do that. They want the herd below 200-250k and have done it with overly liberal cheap doe tags and overharvesting. Coyotes have exploded and put an unexpected hit on fawn recruitment as well. How many does have you seen with two yearlings the last few years? Very few from what I'm seeing. I'm seeing as many solo does as does with a single yearling.

Six of us hunted Egypt valley Monday and Tuesday. One bb taken. Half of us never saw a deer and it wasn't because we hunt 200yards off the road. We know where the deer go deep in several areas and they were not there. Period.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Been seeing nothing but does with twins by me. Its a good thing. Seeing less and less deer thru out year (last 3 years) the opening day of gun season will let odnr know. It will come to point of losing money from tags


----------



## Jackson01

I killed a decent 10 point tonight in Highland county tonight.Kinda lopsided rack and broke off drop tine.First buck I've seen in weeks.Oh well back to work tomorrow.


----------



## matt6506

I killed this deer on a deer drive on Tuesday, he looked a lot bigger running through the woods, had to make a split second decision, with the way my season has gone I'm happy, first buck I've killed in 5 years


----------



## Jackson01

Nice buck Matt.Heres mine.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I saw an obvious decline in mature buck rut movement by the end of the week before Thanksgiving. Up until that point, I was seeing mature bucks up on their feet from my stands daily. I'm getting ready to head out again this morning for my 4th straight day of firearms season. I haven't heard a total of a dozen shots all season. Haven't seen a buck of any size and I've only seen about 10 antler less deer since Monday morning. But, I'm awake and feeling well so I'm going to put my time in again today until the rain begins this afternoon. According to the weather, it's gonna be a wash until Sunday.


----------



## snoodcrusher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 2012 opening day totals 29,000
> 2013 opening day totals 22,600
> 2014 opening day totals 17,500
> If you go back to 2003 the opening day total was over 43,000 this should put into perspective how bad it is.with a little more work ill have ya on my team!


Those figures are sobering! From 43,000 in 2003 down to 17,500 this season is dramatic and most folk's observations support these stats. Numbers like that kind of put things in perspective.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

snoodcrusher said:


> Those figures are sobering! From 43,000 in 2003 down to 17,500 this season is dramatic and most folk's observations support these stats. Numbers like that kind of put things in perspective.


Blows my mind why guys still want to shoot multiple does in a season


----------



## H20fwler

It blows my mind the guys that keep shooting does just because they can and then donate them to food banks or give them away?
I can see shooting a doe for ones own use..but killing a bunch just to give them away..I don't get it. I see it every year.
And guys that shoot a half dozen or more a year for their own use aren't helping their future hunting if they are taking them all from the same general area..it's pretty simple math.


----------



## Ubet28

I just wanted to say illinois is having the same problems. I made thread on AT and have had quit a few people chime in. I know that doesn't really help ohio. But maybe someone would do the same for Ohio heck the more states that complain and try and get something done. The better..

This is a group that has formed in illinois a little over a year ago. I'm sure KC would give some tips advice but i would think Ohio needs a chapter as well. I have been pushing the IWA hard since I found out about them.. here is a link just to see what there goals and course of actions they plan on taking..

http://www.ilwhitetailalliance.com

Bottom line is all states are suffering and if we need to be united nationally then we should. Not sure what impact a NR hunter would have. But heck I will join any group no matter what state it is to try help the deer herd as a whole..


----------



## snoodcrusher

I've been in the woods since 5:45am. I've seen 4 does. I have not heard a single gun shot. Best day as far as weather goes all season (shotgun). Deer are not very plentiful in the areas I hunt.


----------



## WEEGEE

been driving around about 10 sq miles all day(northern Hardin co.)
not one deer......appx. 6 trucks parked along a road and another 5 or so doing a drive.
pulled over to watch and no shots ,no deer ran out.

you'll know it's bad when on sat.night they bring their shotgun slugs back to walmart for a refund!


----------



## Oak Tree

Can't kill deer when there are no deer present.


----------



## DamonZ8

Oak Tree said:


> Can't kill deer when there are no deer present.


Chuck Norris would find a way.


----------



## bigpess51

Sad reality is that the population has been in a steady decline. Talk to anybody who works with the ODNR and they will tell you it is exactly what they have been trying to accomplish in a round about way of course. Luckily for my county the most an individual can shoot is 2 vs. the 3 that it used to be. People can say all they want about standing corn, bad weather, coyotes, etc. Hunters are they only real reason the population is dropping, some people just can't face the reality of it. I personally know 5 different groups that push woodlots 7 days straight from sun up until sun down during gun week and the muzzleloader seasons(i'm sure it happens in every township of my county I just know what happens in my hunting areas). They range from 6-12 guys and literally shoot every deer they see. Little does, little bucks, big bucks, big does, coyotes, etc it doesn't matter. They all yell and complain about how they don't see any deer or any big bucks, but yet not one of them can hold off from shooting a 80lb doe, or a little forkhorn buck when they do see them. Again I don't care what people shoot, but it drives me crazy when they complain about not seeing anything but continue to kill EVERYTHING they see. Everybody has their hunting styles, but deer drives put a sour taste in my mouth. I see these guys run deer with pickups, shoot from roads, fling lead at deer they have no business shooting at. Humans are the #1 reason why our deer population is so low in Hancock County. I can pretty much say that hunters are responsible for the entire states diminishing herd levels.


----------



## lutzweiser

It's like you read my mind. Preach on brother. 




bigpess51 said:


> Sad reality is that the population has been in a steady decline. Talk to anybody who works with the ODNR and they will tell you it is exactly what they have been trying to accomplish in a round about way of course. Luckily for my county the most an individual can shoot is 2 vs. the 3 that it used to be. People can say all they want about standing corn, bad weather, coyotes, etc. Hunters are they only real reason the population is dropping, some people just can't face the reality of it. I personally know 5 different groups that push woodlots 7 days straight from sun up until sun down during gun week and the muzzleloader seasons(i'm sure it happens in every township of my county I just know what happens in my hunting areas). They range from 6-12 guys and literally shoot every deer they see. Little does, little bucks, big bucks, big does, coyotes, etc it doesn't matter. They all yell and complain about how they don't see any deer or any big bucks, but yet not one of them can hold off from shooting a 80lb doe, or a little forkhorn buck when they do see them. Again I don't care what people shoot, but it drives me crazy when they complain about not seeing anything but continue to kill EVERYTHING they see. Everybody has their hunting styles, but deer drives put a sour taste in my mouth. I see these guys run deer with pickups, shoot from roads, fling lead at deer they have no business shooting at. Humans are the #1 reason why our deer population is so low in Hancock County. I can pretty much say that hunters are responsible for the entire states diminishing herd levels.


----------



## KimberTac1911

^ very good point. Greed is in the human nature


----------



## ruttin2

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 2012 opening day totals 29,000
> 2013 opening day totals 22,600
> 2014 opening day totals 17,500
> If you go back to 2003 the opening day total was over 43,000 this should put into perspective how bad it is.with a little more work ill have ya on my team!


I agree with you deer numbers are down but did u ever think of it this way.. This year in most zones or counties whatever u wanna call it you are only allowed to harvest 3 deer 1 buck and 2 doe or 3 does. In previous years we were allowed to kill 4,5 and 6 deer. So now think of every hunter that has tagged out this year with his or her 3 deer and are sitting at home bc they don't have land in another zone to go kill more deer so they have harvested 3 deer instead of 6 or whatever. I think that has a lot to do with it as well. I'm not seeing as many deer as I once did but I'm still seeing plenty. I tag out each year. Hold on a second don't bash Me yet. I'm a 24 year old guy that owns a house and share it with my girlfriend. We don't buy red meat we eat strictly deer meat last year I killed 4 deer and ran out of meat be for june. So it doesn't go to waste By any means. I'm still seeing way to many does on the farms I hunt compared to bucks. U wanna be some where in the 2 doe to 1 buck range and I'm at about 7 doe to 1 buck range and that's me tagging out every year at this one farm for the last 4 years and I didn't kill a buck 2 years ago and 3 years ago. But I do agree the deer are not as populated as they once were but we are also not allowed to kill as many and that has some effect in the numbers of harvest as well.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ruttin2 said:


> I agree with you deer numbers are down but did u ever think of it this way.. This year in most zones or counties whatever u wanna call it you are only allowed to harvest 3 deer 1 buck and 2 doe or 3 does. In previous years we were allowed to kill 4,5 and 6 deer. So now think of every hunter that has tagged out this year with his or her 3 deer and are sitting at home bc they don't have land in another zone to go kill more deer so they have harvested 3 deer instead of 6 or whatever. I think that has a lot to do with it as well. I'm not seeing as many deer as I once did but I'm still seeing plenty. I tag out each year. Hold on a second don't bash Me yet. I'm a 24 year old guy that owns a house and share it with my girlfriend. We don't buy red meat we eat strictly deer meat last year I killed 4 deer and ran out of meat be for june. So it doesn't go to waste By any means. I'm still seeing way to many does on the farms I hunt compared to bucks. U wanna be some where in the 2 doe to 1 buck range and I'm at about 7 doe to 1 buck range and that's me tagging out every year at this one farm for the last 4 years and I didn't kill a buck 2 years ago and 3 years ago. But I do agree the deer are not as populated as they once were but we are also not allowed to kill as many and that has some effect in the numbers of harvest as well.


Those numbers i posted were from opening day only,i dont think to many guys are killing multiple deer in one day so i dont think the bag limits come into play.as far as running out of deer meat its not the ODNR's responsibility to feed anyones family.so if you shoot 4 deer a year and thats not enough.look at it this way there are roughly 200,000 deer hunters in the state if everyone of them killed 4 deer thats 800,000 there would be no deer left.so reguardless of your reason do you honestly think killing 4 a year is a smart idea?the ODNR loves you i guarantee it.just because you are allowed to kill X amount of deer that doesnt mean you should.you need to look ahead
Id love to have walls and walls full of big buck mounts but i cant cuz i can only shoot one a year.


----------



## ruttin2

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Those numbers i posted were from opening day only,i dont think to many guys are killing multiple deer in one day so i dont think the bag limits come into play.as far as running out of deer meat its not the ODNR's responsibility to feed anyones family.so if you shoot 4 deer a year and thats not enough.look at it this way there are roughly 200,000 deer hunters in the state if everyone of them killed 4 deer thats 800,000 there would be no deer left.so reguardless of your reason do you honestly think killing 4 a year is a smart idea?the ODNR loves you i guarantee it.just because you are allowed to kill X amount of deer that doesnt mean you should.you need to look ahead


And just bc u have a OPINION on how many deer OTHER PEOPLE should harvest DOESN'T mean they have to listen. Since u wanna go that rout. I will as well. I no of more than 10 people that used to gun hunt.. just gun hunt now bow just gun. Well when they started bow hunting they stopped gun hunting all together. I'm the same way I haven't killed a deer with a gun in 6 years. So once again maybe people don't gun hunt as much maybe the numbers are not down as much as people are thinking.... iv had sits where I have seen 20+ deer in one evening sit. iv also been skunked. The deer number are down like I agreed with u in my first post but other things factor in. People have jobs more and more people bow hunt now a days people miss people get lucky. Weather. Other things are a factor as well


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ruttin2 said:


> And just bc u have a OPINION on how many deer OTHER PEOPLE should harvest DOESN'T mean they have to listen. Since u wanna go that rout. I will as well. I no of more than 10 people that used to gun hunt.. just gun hunt now bow just gun. Well when they started bow hunting they stopped gun hunting all together. I'm the same way I haven't killed a deer with a gun in 6 years. So once again maybe people don't gun hunt as much maybe the numbers are not down as much as people are thinking.... iv had sits where I have seen 20+ deer in one evening sit. iv also been skunked. The deer number are down like I agreed with u in my first post but other things factor in. People have jobs more and more people bow hunt now a days people miss people get lucky. Weather. Other things are a factor as well


The guys that want to blame,coyotes,EHD,standing corn,weather,insurance lobbiests,full moon,ETC.typically are the ones that cant control their trigger fingers,like i said if every deer hunter had your mentality 800,000 a year then after a year there would be none left.keeping killing them you will find out the hard way when there are none left in your area.


----------



## dspell20

Anyone see or kill anything recently? It looks like a wash out Saturday which will keep the numbers down even more


----------



## napd63

He lives!!! shot was a lot higher than I thought when the arrow made contact with the limb it must have deflected a flatter flight. First pics after the Nov. 10th nightmare.


----------



## ruttin2

palmatedbuck04 said:


> The guys that want to blame,coyotes,EHD,standing corn,weather,insurance lobbiests,full moon,ETC.typically are the ones that cant control their trigger fingers,like i said if every deer hunter had your mentality 800,000 a year then after a year there would be none left.keeping killing them you will find out the hard way when there are none left in your area.


So ur saying end had nothing to do with the herd.. wrong .. I can control my finger I pass on deer all the time I have passed on more than 30 different small bucks this year ALL ON MY CAMERA to prove it. I pass on does as well. I'll keep killing and eating right. U go ahead and don't kill. People who say the population is down are the ones with crappy property and can't kill lol


----------



## palmatedbuck04

ruttin2 said:


> . People who say the population is down are the ones with crappy property and can't kill lol


90% of the guys on this thread feel the herd is serious decline,the ones that dont arent experienced enough to understand that,and i can kill,and was doing just that before you were born


----------



## palmatedbuck04

napd63 said:


> He lives!!! shot was a lot higher than I thought when the arrow made contact with the limb it must have deflected a flatter flight. First pics after the Nov. 10th nightmare.
> View attachment 2100852


Stud I hope you get another crack at him!


----------



## titan23_87

bigpess51 said:


> Sad reality is that the population has been in a steady decline. Talk to anybody who works with the ODNR and they will tell you it is exactly what they have been trying to accomplish in a round about way of course. Luckily for my county the most an individual can shoot is 2 vs. the 3 that it used to be. People can say all they want about standing corn, bad weather, coyotes, etc. Hunters are they only real reason the population is dropping, some people just can't face the reality of it. I personally know 5 different groups that push woodlots 7 days straight from sun up until sun down during gun week and the muzzleloader seasons(i'm sure it happens in every township of my county I just know what happens in my hunting areas). They range from 6-12 guys and literally shoot every deer they see. Little does, little bucks, big bucks, big does, coyotes, etc it doesn't matter. They all yell and complain about how they don't see any deer or any big bucks, but yet not one of them can hold off from shooting a 80lb doe, or a little forkhorn buck when they do see them. Again I don't care what people shoot, but it drives me crazy when they complain about not seeing anything but continue to kill EVERYTHING they see. Everybody has their hunting styles, but deer drives put a sour taste in my mouth. I see these guys run deer with pickups, shoot from roads, fling lead at deer they have no business shooting at. Humans are the #1 reason why our deer population is so low in Hancock County. I can pretty much say that hunters are responsible for the entire states diminishing herd levels.


Bigpess,
I'm also in NW Ohio and I completely agree. Gun season in our neck of the woods in square wood lots is a massacre. Gang hunting with trucks, ATVs, literally pushing deer for all day. Last year there was a buck that they drove for so long that it laid in the field due to exhaustion and they walked up to it and shot it. -this group bragged about it. 

I'm all for hunting with a legal weapon of choice but this style of "hunting" makes me hang my head for the deer's sake.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I'm not being judgmental toward any type of hunting method but I will say that I would find another hobby before I would hunt by driving or pushing deer. I participated in a few drives years ago and quickly realized that it was not my cup of tea.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

ruttin2 said:


> And just bc u have a OPINION on how many deer OTHER PEOPLE should harvest DOESN'T mean they have to listen. Since u wanna go that rout. I will as well. I no of more than 10 people that used to gun hunt.. just gun hunt now bow just gun. Well when they started bow hunting they stopped gun hunting all together. I'm the same way I haven't killed a deer with a gun in 6 years. So once again maybe people don't gun hunt as much maybe the numbers are not down as much as people are thinking.... iv had sits where I have seen 20+ deer in one evening sit. iv also been skunked. The deer number are down like I agreed with u in my first post but other things factor in. People have jobs more and more people bow hunt now a days people miss people get lucky. Weather. Other things are a factor as well


One thing you have to realize Rutt is that there are more deer hunters out there that harvest numerous deer that don't eat nearly all the meat they harvest and decide to give it away just so that they can kill more deer. I'm not judging you for harvesting numerous deer and taking more than 2 deer per season because you use a lot of it to feed your family. That is fine. I have a problem with the folks that call themselves Big Deer Hunters that take more than 2 deer a year and then give it all away or most of it away. For someone who doesn't like deer meat and wants to hunt deer for the sport of it, then by all means that's okay but then just take one and be done with it. If you need to kill something then sharpen your skills and kill some coyotes. Greedy hunters and coyotes in my opinion are the main culprits to the decline of the deer herd in this state. I truly feel the DNR is completely inaccurate in estimating the deer population. They over inflate the population on purpose to justify their liberal deer limits the past 10+ years. I think their agenda is suspect at best and there are other ulterior motives in why states are trying to decimate the deer herd. I've debated this with many people in the past, and some people just don't get it.


----------



## Mcbowhunt

Right on Snood! I would like to think we have evolved as game keepers and stewards of the land that we hunt. On the farms that we lease we spend more time and money trying to keep the deer alive and healthy as we do hunting! Its all worth it in the end.


----------



## page xt

Deer numbers are way down we hunt private ground 900 acres .Deer sightings and rut activity is well below what it has been. And this area ive hunted since 1973 ,also I don't buy the corn weather and all the other excuses people use wake up. Also wait till next year it will even be .worse


----------



## palmatedbuck04

snoodcrusher said:


> I'm not being judgmental toward any type of hunting method but I will say that I would find another hobby before I would hunt by driving or pushing deer. I participated in a few drives years ago and quickly realized that it was not my cup of tea.


Im with ya brother.im all about climbing a tree between a feeding area and bedding area and sitting there and relaxing.i dont need a deer that bad nor do i want walk my azz off all day to get a shot a running deer.


----------



## napd63

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Stud I hope you get another crack at him!


Me too I'll be clock watching all day tomorrow till quitting time. Ohio for the weekend


----------



## palmatedbuck04

page xt said:


> Deer numbers are way down we hunt private ground 900 acres .Deer sightings and rut activity is well below what it has been. And this area ive hunted since 1973 ,also I don't buy the corn weather and all the other excuses people use wake up. Also wait till next year it will even be .worse


Yup


----------



## Mcbowhunt

With the exception of Iowa, most DNR's have suspect agendas. But remember on very important detail, at the end of the day WE as hunters have the final say in how many deer get killed- trigger discipline! Nobody goes to jail for unused tags.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

That's great news


----------



## ruttin2

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 90% of the guys on this thread feel the herd is serious decline,the ones that dont arent experienced enough to understand that,and i can kill,and was doing just that before you were born


And I can kill with the best of them. I enjoy my time in the woods I work hard at it and enjoy it I don't have to kill to enjoy it nor do it have to kill a big buck I hunt to feed my family and bc it's the best thing ever. I'm a hunter that does happen to follow the rules rules and kill what I'm allowed. Do I let the big does walk yes do do kill small does sometimes well yes do I kill big ol nanny does well heck yea. Do I kill monsters every year. No I don't but I eat what I kill and I'll continue to kill what I'll eat


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

napd63 said:


> He lives!!! shot was a lot higher than I thought when the arrow made contact with the limb it must have deflected a flatter flight. First pics after the Nov. 10th nightmare.
> View attachment 2100852


That's true hard to take a successful shot . On a deer on the run . It's not safe and a method for idiots w no patience



snoodcrusher said:


> I'm not being judgmental toward any type of hunting method but I will say that I would find another hobby before I would hunt by driving or pushing deer. I participated in a few drives years ago and quickly realized that it was not my cup of tea.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im with ya brother.im all about climbing a tree between a feeding area and bedding area and sitting there and relaxing.i dont need a deer that bad nor do i want walk my azz off all day to get a shot a running deer.





Mcbowhunt said:


> With the exception of Iowa, most DNR's have suspect agendas. But remember on very important detail, at the end of the day WE as hunters have the final say in how many deer get killed- trigger discipline! Nobody goes to jail for unused tags.


Totally agree!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I replied to the wrong post I was talking about driving deer being unethical, but naps63 good to see that buck live


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Mcbowhunt said:


> With the exception of Iowa, most DNR's have suspect agendas. But remember on very important detail, at the end of the day WE as hunters have the final say in how many deer get killed- trigger discipline! Nobody goes to jail for unused tags.


Some younger hunters need to take this advice


----------



## BLan

ruttin2 said:


> So ur saying end had nothing to do with the herd.. wrong .. I can control my finger I pass on deer all the time I have passed on more than 30 different small bucks this year ALL ON MY CAMERA to prove it. I pass on does as well. I'll keep killing and eating right. U go ahead and don't kill. People who say the population is down are the ones with crappy property and can't kill lol


Crappy property, I hardly think so, Through the years there have been seven B&C bucks taken off our farm. Average doe weights is right about 120#, that's the average. I keep really good records, except when I went into exile in NC for nine seasons and I still asked for information from my family in those years. We do not have crappy property and in the last three years I've seen the numbers of does declining. Based off of what we're taking on our property, and attempting to gain information from kills around the area there are a lot of people killing off our future herd simply because they can and my is one where the # of doe permits is not what it is in others.



palmatedbuck04 said:


> 90% of the guys on this thread feel the herd is serious decline,the ones that dont arent experienced enough to understand that,and i can kill,and was doing just that before you were born


At first when I came home to Ohio I wouldn't have agreed with you, but the last few years has changed my opinion and my numbers support a decline.


----------



## mosh22

titan23_87 said:


> Bigpess,
> I'm also in NW Ohio and I completely agree. Gun season in our neck of the woods in square wood lots is a massacre. Gang hunting with trucks, ATVs, literally pushing deer for all day. Last year there was a buck that they drove for so long that it laid in the field due to exhaustion and they walked up to it and shot it. -this group bragged about it.
> 
> I'm all for hunting with a legal weapon of choice but this style of "hunting" makes me hang my head for the deer's sake.


That is just freaking sick...cretons...


----------



## Ubet28

ruttin2 said:


> I agree with you deer numbers are down but did u ever think of it this way.. This year in most zones or counties whatever u wanna call it you are only allowed to harvest 3 deer 1 buck and 2 doe or 3 does. In previous years we were allowed to kill 4,5 and 6 deer. So now think of every hunter that has tagged out this year with his or her 3 deer and are sitting at home bc they don't have land in another zone to go kill more deer so they have harvested 3 deer instead of 6 or whatever. I think that has a lot to do with it as well. I'm not seeing as many deer as I once did but I'm still seeing plenty. I tag out each year. Hold on a second don't bash Me yet. I'm a 24 year old guy that owns a house and share it with my girlfriend. We don't buy red meat we eat strictly deer meat last year I killed 4 deer and ran out of meat be for june. So it doesn't go to waste By any means. I'm still seeing way to many does on the farms I hunt compared to bucks. U wanna be some where in the 2 doe to 1 buck range and I'm at about 7 doe to 1 buck range and that's me tagging out every year at this one farm for the last 4 years and I didn't kill a buck 2 years ago and 3 years ago. But I do agree the deer are not as populated as they once were but we are also not allowed to kill as many and that has some effect in the numbers of harvest as well.


For one 4 deer is absurd regardless of your reasons. Second out of meat by june. You and your GF must be some hefty people.. sure says she likes burger..


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Ubet28 said:


> For one 4 deer is absurd regardless of your reasons. Second out of meat by june. You and your GF must be some hefty people.. sure says she likes burger..


Agh man! You just made me lose my appetite for venison stew tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ruttin2

Ubet28 said:


> For one 4 deer is absurd regardless of your reasons. Second out of meat by june. You and your GF must be some hefty people.. sure says she likes burger..


I send one deer away for strictly Jerky and snack sticks. I do 2 deer by my self steaks ground deer roast and what not. And one in trail summer sausage hot dogs. And the picture and ur comment was very ignorant. Deer does not have a lot of fat in it that's why when u get a deer done by a Butcher he adds fat to it. Shows how much u no stop embarrassing your self


----------



## ruttin2

Ubet28 said:


> For one 4 deer is absurd regardless of your reasons. Second out of meat by june. You and your GF must be some hefty people.. sure says she likes burger..


And after reading your post about 18 days straight on the stand sounds to me like your just hating on me bc I'm not killing them and your not seeing them... don't get mad bc someone els is having success and your killing let alone seeing deer... 

You mad bro? Bc I sure would be if I were in your shoes


----------



## Ubet28

ruttin2 said:


> I send one deer away for strictly Jerky and snack sticks. I do 2 deer by my self steaks ground deer roast and what not. And one in trail summer sausage hot dogs. And the picture and ur comment was very ignorant. Deer does not have a lot of fat in it that's why when u get a deer done by a Butcher he adds fat to it. Shows how much u no stop embarrassing your self


Deer is lean yes. And the picture and comment was for pure humor.. regardless 4 deer is overkill.. I raised 3 kids and had wife at the age of 17. I still didn't harvest 4 deer. I worked at Hardee's made 3.65 cents a hr. And manged to make ends meet without living off the state.. Granite when I turned 18 I got job as a union labor and my pay jumped 18.00 hr.. but still you and GF really.. I call BS and who needs one whole deer for sticks and jerkey? You can take the roasts and make jerkey or make your own sticks.. Whatever for two people to need 4 deer and not even make it past June you must be killing small deer. Which I assume you are since you are a meat hunter. Go catch some fish go hog hunting buy bison that is lean and is grass feed.. shoot I can think of numouros things to eat other killing 4 deer..


----------



## Ubet28

AttilaTheHun said:


> Agh man! You just made me lose my appetite for venison stew tomorrow!!!!!


Lol sorry just thought it was fitting and pretty darn funny..


----------



## ruttin2

Ubet28 said:


> Deer is lean yes. And the picture and comment was for pure humor.. regardless 4 deer is overkill.. I raised 3 kids and had wife at the age of 17. I still didn't harvest 4 deer. I worked at Hardee's made 3.65 cents a hr. And manged to make ends meet without living off the state.. Granite when I turned 18 I got job as a union labor and my pay jumped 18.00 hr.. but still you and GF really.. I call BS and who needs one whole deer for sticks and jerkey? You can take the roasts and make jerkey or make your own sticks.. Whatever for two people to need 4 deer and not even make it past June you must be killing small deer. Which I assume you are since you are a meat hunter. Go catch some fish go hog hunting buy bison that is lean and is grass feed.. shoot I can think of numouros things to eat other killing 4 deer..


I never asked you about your job.. now did I like I said I use my meat who the heck are you to tell a person what they are suppose to eat and not suppose to eat? Why use the roast to make Jerky when we use the roast for other things.... and no there not small deer. Sure I normally kill a smaller doe for the good taste of young meat why go buy bison when I can harvest a deer. .. Chilli deer burger helper deer steaks taco with deer in it all of those things we make a lot with deer meat and it goes quick no one asked you for your opinion go spend another 18 days in the stand maybe you will see somthing


----------



## Ubet28

ruttin2 said:


> And after reading your post about 18 days straight on the stand sounds to me like your just hating on me bc I'm not killing them and your not seeing them... don't get mad bc someone els is having success and your killing let alone seeing deer...
> 
> You mad bro? Bc I sure would be if I were in your shoes


Na bro I ain't mad. I will eat a tag sandwich before I will harvest the quality of deer you shot.. For one I am not shooting does on my farm. And nothing under 140. So when you post up the pics of the deer you shot and prove you art shooting dinks. Then just maybe I will get a little jelous. . But not mad I'm 37 and I don't act like I'm 24..


----------



## hdrking2003

Well looks like its about time to unsubscribe.


----------



## Ubet28

ruttin2 said:


> I never asked you about your job.. now did I like I said I use my meat who the heck are you to tell a person what they are suppose to eat and not suppose to eat? Why use the roast to make Jerky when we use the roast for other things.... and no there not small deer. Sure I normally kill a smaller doe for the good taste of young meat why go buy bison when I can harvest a deer. .. Chilli deer burger helper deer steaks taco with deer in it all of those things we make a lot with deer meat and it goes quick no one asked you for your opinion go spend another 18 days in the stand maybe you will see somthing


I could really give two ****s less. You hunt how you want too. But o would venture to say that most people would agree 4 deer to 2 people is absurd.. maybe not but in my opinion it is.


----------



## ruttin2

Nah ur right with the pics comments and judging going on in your posts you act like a 15 year old school girl .. post pics for what to prove somthing to you? HA!!!! I have nothing to prove to you


----------



## ruttin2

Once again YOUR opinion that no one cares about


----------



## ruttin2

Get out of the Ohio thread dude ur from IL


----------



## ruttin2

Ubet28 said:


> I could really give two ****s less. You hunt how you want too. But o would venture to say that most people would agree 4 deer to 2 people is absurd.. maybe not but in my opinion it is.


Uh oh bad language someone hit a nerve


----------



## Ubet28

ruttin2 said:


> Nah ur right with the pics comments and judging going on in your posts you act like a 15 year old school girl .. post pics for what to prove somthing to you? HA!!!! I have nothing to prove to you


Yea now who's mad? if only we could see the face behind the keyboard. Then we could all get a chuckle. I just so happen to have a fitting picture for you as well..


----------



## ruttin2

Ubet28 said:


> Yea now who's mad? if only we could the face behind the keyboard. Then we could all get a chuckle.


Lol get out of the Ohio thread your making a fool of your self... maybe if you would focus on your old lady's hunting and your sons some more they would kill.. bc talking crap in a rut update thread in a state you don't even live in is getting you NO WHERE! now if u would like to keep this conversation going go ahead and send me a pm. Not going to junk up this thread bc some punk has a opinion about somthing he has no business even being in.


----------



## Hower08

Back on track to the rut update. Seen no deer tonight but found a few big fresh rubs and fresh scrapes.I know where I'll be posted up this weekend!


----------



## irishhacker

Fyi..you can tag out before gun season starts


----------



## Ubet28

Hower08 said:


> Back on track to the rut update. Seen no deer tonight but found a few big fresh rubs and fresh scrapes.I know where I'll be posted up this weekend!


Gl.. did you find them today? I'm heading for lease Sunday for 2 weeks. Hoping to catch that one magical day of 2nd rut..


----------



## Darkvador

ruttin2 said:


> Nah ur right with the pics comments and judging going on in your posts you act like a 15 year old school girl .. post pics for what to prove somthing to you? HA!!!! I have nothing to prove to you


What are you going to do if ODNR tells you that you can only shoot one doe? Starve to death?


----------



## TheMule34

So...I take it by everyone arguing like little children the rut is officially over. :set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Darkvador said:


> What are you going to do if ODNR tells you that you can only shoot one doe? Starve to death?


He will be standing in the government cheese line


----------



## AttilaTheHun

palmatedbuck04 said:


> He will be standing in the government cheese line


LMAO!!!!! Good one Buddy.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Ubet28 said:


> Lol sorry just thought it was fitting and pretty darn funny..


Yes it was. However, I couldn't sleep last night because that picture gave me nightmares!!!! LOL.


----------



## irishhacker

Could we get this thread back on track?

Young 8 point dogging a doe yesterday.. Darke County -


----------



## Mcbowhunt

My buddy killed a solid 130" 8pt. Monday morning on our lease. It was an all out rodeo with 3 shooters chasing a doe in the CRP. This was all before the rain came.


----------



## bjohns7778

The way I see it we all know or should know what is hunting and what is poaching. Some of the stuff described above is poaching, no doubt, and we should all be opposed to that. But some of what you guys are putting down are legal methods of hunting deer. If you oppose legal methods of hunting then you are an anti-hunter, plain and simple. If you are an anti-hunter you can go donate to the HSUS or join PETA, this forum is not the place for you. Everyone is free to decide what LEGAL methods of hunting are right for them. A holier-then-thou attitude about your method of hunting vs. someone else's only weakens the hunting community as a whole. Good luck to all of you deer drivers who will be out this weekend throwing lead. Be safe, be ethical, and have fun.

Now back to the purpose of this thread... Anyone seen an scrapes reopened or other signs of second rut action?


----------



## cgdoc

Getting thread back on track....nothing yesterday. I was out for 1.5 hrs until sunset. Still beats being in the office.


----------



## bigpess51

TheMule34 said:


> So...I take it by everyone arguing like little children the rut is officially over. :set1_STOOGE2:


LOL yes its basically over. I'm sure some young does have kicked in the second little rut but most of the breeding will occur after dark.


----------



## BLan

bjohns7778 said:


> Now back to the purpose of this thread... Anyone seen an scrapes reopened or other signs of second rut action?


Came home yesterday evening and my wife told me that we had, in her words, "the biggest buck I've ever seen in my life," running a doe through our back yard and the field behind our house. The buck my brother shot Tuesday morning jumped the fence into the field and stuck his nose to the ground immediately. It's not over, but it's very spotty.


----------



## Hower08

Ubet28 said:


> Gl.. did you find them today? I'm heading for lease Sunday for 2 weeks. Hoping to catch that one magical day of 2nd rut..


Yes found them yesterday evening couldnt have been more than 24 hours old


----------



## Ubet28

Hower08 said:


> Yes found them yesterday evening couldnt have been more than 24 hours old


Very nice and gl..


----------



## Outback Man

Dang...landowner just told me he saw a big old 10 pt chasing a doe yesterday. Anyone care to venture a guess of whether it's late main rut activity or early second rut activity??? I can't get back out till next weekend. -Warren County


----------



## Ubet28

Outback Man said:


> Dang...landowner just told me he saw a big old 10 pt chasing a doe yesterday. Anyone care to venture a guess of whether it's late main rut activity or early second rut activity??? I can't get back out till next weekend. -Warren County


I'm no expert but i would say early stages of 2nd rut. They are always spotty here in Illinois with there uasly being 1 or 2 good days. 2nd week of December. . Just my guess.. I have never hunted so that's why I say guess. I can tell I am hunting from the 8th to the 22nd.. to catch the 2nd rut. Probably do a few all day sits.. see how things go early ..


----------



## gogger

Going to go sit in the rain And see if u can get lucky!


----------



## TheMule34

bigpess51 said:


> LOL yes its basically over. I'm sure some young does have kicked in the second little rut but most of the breeding will occur after dark.


I'm sure there's still some activity going on. My cousin saw 2 nice bucks work a scrape a couple nights ago. I tagged my buck back on Nov. 16th, so now all I have left to do is pick on the keyboard commandoes.


----------



## wasp

Yesterday in southern Ohio I saw a scrape line that had been worked in the last 24 hours, but I haven't seen any actual rutting activity while hunting, in several weeks.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Good luck to the guys who hunt the rainy weather tomorrow. It's gonna be miserable in SE Ohio most of the day tomorrow according to the weather I've watched.


----------



## WEEGEE

it is the starting of 2nd rut phase .....seen some chasing on two different properties this week.
but sightings are real low......almost none...except little parcels that are posted and watched.

had some good/bad news today.

seems as one of the bigger gang groups around here has been skunked for two days...not one deer killed,but NOT ONE DEER CHASED.


----------



## Darkvador

I spent Wednesday and Thursday in the woods sitting with my buddies son. We saw some tiny bucks putting in some work on some tiny doe. The 2 year olds and older were just not on their feet in the daytime. Southeast.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Kind of surprised how many are out today.there is 2 pieces of public land on my road.Monday there were 3 cars total,today with the bad weather there is 9.


----------



## l8_apexer

Overall deer harvest year-to-date is down 9% from 2013 according to odnr harvest numbers.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

l8_apexer said:


> Overall deer harvest year-to-date is down 9% from 2013 according to odnr harvest numbers.


If u want an eye opener look how down it is compare it to 2003,that will put it into perspective


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Down for a month cause of a hernia surgery. Can't wait to pursue my first buck w a bow. Hopefully Jan. Gives me a good shot


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

I've passed on three bucks this year and it's gonna payoff any body ever have success in January?


----------



## Outback Man

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> I've passed on three bucks this year and it's gonna payoff any body ever have success in January?


Just don't drag them out by the horns


----------



## Darkvador

Outback Man said:


> Just don't drag them out by the horns


Yes. And hope they don't run off through some thick stuff or you will need to showcase you shed hunting skills.


----------



## Ubet28

Darkvador said:


> Yes. And hope they don't run off through some thick stuff or you will need to showcase you shed hunting skills.


Really they are that fragile in January? I've never hunted in January but the way this year is going looks like I may be..


----------



## Darkvador

January freezer fillers are the guys who worry me. If you are going to whack a doe in January, really really look at that head. If unsure, pass. Nobody should need meat that bad.


----------



## Ubet28

Darkvador said:


> January freezer fillers are the guys who worry me. If you are going to whack a doe in January, really really look at that head. If unsure, pass. Nobody should need meat that bad.


Well I'm not shooting does at all on the farm this year.. I guess I have always been under the impression they don't lose them till after season ends which is January 18th in illinois.. like I said never hunted in January always have my deer by December. This year has just been tough..


----------



## Darkvador

Some years are worse than other. Last year the bucks in my area started loosing them early so I went home. Over the last 20+ years it was a real bummer freezing and putting in your time only to have a 150 show up but now is only a 75. You don't know. It's a gamble late.


----------



## ohiobucks

I've seen 4 different groups of deer this week that were all bucks, not a doe anywhere near them...just kicked up 2 really nice bucks that were bedding right near each other.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I've seen 4 different groups of deer this week that were all bucks, not a doe anywhere near them...just kicked up 2 really nice bucks that were bedding right near each other.


Could you please push them my way before dark? Thanks.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Could you please push them my way before dark? Thanks.


The way they lit out of here, they may run all the way to SE Knox co...keep your eyes open!


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> The way they lit out of here, they may run all the way to SE Knox co...keep your eyes open!


Doh!!!! Wrong way, I'm just west of Vernon today! Lol


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Doh!!!! Wrong way, I'm just west of Vernon today! Lol


Even closer, I'm near Bangs this afternoon...


----------



## hdrking2003

Good, they should be here any minute then.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Even closer, I'm near Bangs this afternoon...


Good, they should be here any minute then. Hope they hurry.


----------



## gogger

Well I was soft today and decided not to go hunting. That rain and wind looked pretty miserable. So I went and checked out the new Vance's Outdoors Store. Pretty nice, and a lot closer to home than Cabela's. Bought a Moultrie feeder to put back by the river. Hopefully it doesn't get flooded out again this year. 
'


----------



## ohiobucks

Only saw the 2 Brokeback Bucks this afternoon, nothing else.


----------



## WEEGEE

only a handful of hunters out today here in n Hardin co.
the ones i did see were driving around.....not one in the fields.


----------



## z7master167

Orange army will be out in full force tomorrow


----------



## gatorbait42

Seen a giant strapped to the back of someone's car on St Rt 40 just west of Kirkersville this evening on my way home from Reynoldsburg.


----------



## KimberTac1911

gogger said:


> Well I was soft today and decided not to go hunting. That rain and wind looked pretty miserable. So I went and checked out the new Vance's Outdoors Store. Pretty nice, and a lot closer to home than Cabela's. Bought a Moultrie feeder to put back by the river. Hopefully it doesn't get flooded out again this year.
> '


It is a nice store. Still not as nice as their buckeye lake location. They got just about every brand bow you could want though


----------



## CarpCommander

Ubet28 said:


> Really they are that fragile in January? I've never hunted in January but the way this year is going looks like I may be..


Depends on the individual deer, nothings set in stone. Some start dropping in December, others keep their horns until March (or later). You just never know.


----------



## Ubet28

CarpCommander said:


> Depends on the individual deer, nothings set in stone. Some start dropping in December, others keep their horns until March (or later). You just never know.


Ok thanks..


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Only saw the 2 Brokeback Bucks this afternoon, nothing else.


That's 2 more than I saw today.


----------



## gogger

Heading out hopefully the orange army sends them running my way.


----------



## dspell20

after 10 years of not filling my buck tag in Ohio I finally connected today with my first ohio buck and first gun buck. Carroll County. Lots of fresh scrapes and little guys still at it pretty hard.


----------



## meyerske

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2102469
> after 10 years of not filling my buck tag in Ohio I finally connected today with my first ohio buck and first gun buck. Carroll County. Lots of fresh scrapes and little guys still at it pretty hard.


Way to go! Nice buck.


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

meyerske said:


> Way to go! Nice buck.


Nice buck


----------



## snoodcrusher

Congrats on a nice one !


----------



## DamonZ8

Nice buck!!


----------



## lutzweiser

Just had 4 members of the Orange army "wonder" onto the land I hunt, that they do not have permission to be on. Said they didn't know they had wondered onto property they didn't have permission to hunt. They left but have seen them driving around real slow since then


----------



## lutzweiser

Did also see a few fresh scrapes while I was out looking for trespassers.


----------



## DaneHunter

Just heard a gun shot that sounded like it was 50 feet behind me.


----------



## lutzweiser

T minus 1:30 and counting.......


----------



## lutzweiser

2 decent bucks still alive as of last night. Got a.m. p.m. mixed up on my camera and wrong dates


----------



## lutzweiser

3-2-1. Gun season is over


----------



## KimberTac1911

lutzweiser said:


> 3-2-1. Gun season is over


:banana:


----------



## snoodcrusher

Well, the whitetails will get a reprieve for nearly a month now until the drivers begin pushing them with muzzleloaders. In a week or two, the deer will settle back down and start hitting the afternoon feeding areas with regularity and predictability. I love late season hunting in a location that hasn't been raped by extreme hunting pressure and over harvest. Late season can be the most rewarding hunting a hunter can experience. It's tough physically and mentally but it can be a great time to kill a big buck in the last few moments of daylight as he moves to feed. Scouting is key and not just trail cameras which can be an impediment if checked too often to the point you become intrusive. I prefer long range glassing and observation of food sources at a distance. If you see a pattern, note the wind direction and move in as soon as possible when conditions permit. Hunt high from a treestand or from a very well brushed in ground blind. Dot every I and cross every T because you won't get any second chances. Make your opportunities count. Good luck !


----------



## DaneHunter

Woohooooo!! One of my big boys made it though gun season! Just jumped him from his bed while checking cameras.


----------



## Hower08

had what woulda been my biggest buck yet at 30 yards last night feeding facing me. just as it was getting to dark to comfortably shoot that far he finally turned broadside and then strolled to about 25 yards. just couldnt bring myself to shoot under those conditions. if i would have had a gun with me id be tagged out


----------



## dspell20

couple of bucks that made it. The one on the right looks like an old buck. Thoughts?


----------



## Nichko

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2103485
> couple of bucks that made it. The one on the right looks like an old buck. Thoughts?


Very old..


----------



## bigpess51

I can't wait to check the trail camera's in the next few weeks to see what made it through.


----------



## DamonZ8

That old buck looks like a retired NFL lineman. He doesn't even have a neck.


----------



## lutzweiser

Well at least it was my neighbor who got him and not one of the trespassers from yesterday. Shot him at 4:45pm


----------



## snoodcrusher

Impressive deer ! Congrats


----------



## GunnerNYS

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2103635
> 
> 
> View attachment 2103636
> 
> 
> Well at least it was my neighbor who got him and not one of the trespassers from yesterday. Shot him at 4:45pm


Can you tell me what county that deer was taken in ? Congrats to him
Thanks


----------



## lutzweiser

GunnerNYS said:


> Can you tell me what county that deer was taken in ? Congrats to him
> Thanks


Columbiana county, negley. By Lake Tomahawk


----------



## lutzweiser

snoodcrusher said:


> Impressive deer ! Congrats



Impressive 3 year old. Would have loved to see what he would have been in 2 more years. Very hard to let a deer like that walk thought. Not sure I would have given him a free pass.


----------



## GunnerNYS

lutzweiser said:


> Columbiana county, negley. By Lake Tomahawk


Thanks...Im in Jackson and had a picture of one that looked like that buck


----------



## davehc130

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 2102469
> after 10 years of not filling my buck tag in Ohio I finally connected today with my first ohio buck and first gun buck. Carroll County. Lots of fresh scrapes and little guys still at it pretty hard.



Holy crap I hope your gun is unloaded....still would not want it pointed at my head!!!!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Anyone ever play deer avenger lol


----------



## dspell20

davehc130 said:


> Holy crap I hope your gun is unloaded....still would not want it pointed at my head!!!!


100% unloaded. I thought the same thing when I looked at the picture.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Anyone hunting this weekend? Think I'm going to give my spots a couple weeks off for things to get back to normal. If anything, go throw some cameras up and put down some corn to help take inventory of what's still around.


----------



## lutzweiser

I passed on this buck a few weeks back because he was fighting and broke off some inches. Now he shows up with a messed up eye or a missing eye. This guy is a scrapper. Should be real nice next year.


----------



## lutzweiser

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Anyone hunting this weekend? Think I'm going to give my spots a couple weeks off for things to get back to normal. If anything, go throw some cameras up and put down some corn to help take inventory of what's still around.


That's exactly what I did


----------



## KimberTac1911

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Anyone hunting this weekend? Think I'm going to give my spots a couple weeks off for things to get back to normal. If anything, go throw some cameras up and put down some corn to help take inventory of what's still around.


I already did this on 1 property. Haven't been there for 3 weeks. Will be this weekend though


----------



## Outback Man

Landowner said that same big 10 was chasing a doe in a wide open field at 4pm yesterday. Was hoping to get out this weekend but think I have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## lutzweiser

Found a fresh scrap 20yards from my stand and 2 or 3 more on the walk back into the woods. Also seeing more deer laying on the roads this week. 2nd rut?


----------



## mosh22

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Anyone hunting this weekend? Think I'm going to give my spots a couple weeks off for things to get back to normal. If anything, go throw some cameras up and put down some corn to help take inventory of what's still around.


Gonna be 50 this weekend and sunny. I am with you. Re up the batts in the camera drop some corn plus I gotta pick up my new bow this weekend and get it dialed in. Good weekend for that and next weekend the weather could be better as well as movement. For the first time in over a week I am seeing movement ramping back up. Use this weekend to ge projects done I been blowing off for the stand all season..


----------



## Ubet28

Here in Illinois I pulled SD cards yesterday had 4 bucks working a main scrape again 3:30 am. Would of been real happy I'd it was shooting light. But this scrape has been dead for 3 weeks Didn't see the doe come in.. This cam is on the east side of the farm. But had several does on the west side of the farm.. gonna hit tonight. Went and picked up some fresh estrus give it a hail marry hope.for the best. I have a feeling these next 3 days will be 2nd rut


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Ahead of you guys. Today is the third day in a row for all day sits. I'm done playing cat and mouse


----------



## Tim/OH

I havent been able to hunt much lately because of work...trying to get all the ot I can before Christmas. After Christmas I will be hunting hard.

I wanna hunt so bad :-(



Tim


----------



## dspell20

Jack The Ripper said:


> Ahead of you guys. Today is the third day in a row for all day sits. I'm done playing cat and mouse


I like the way that you think! What has the action been like?


----------



## Jack The Ripper

dspell20 said:


> I like the way that you think! What has the action been like?


Been really slow on the property I'm hunting this deer on. To be honest there's not many deer there but this one keeps me going there. Been having him show up during daylight at odd hours of the day. 10am, noon, 1,2...We are just never able to be there at the same time though. Pulled cards tonight and seen he was running about a hour after dark until 3am and go figure. He was following the same doe all night


----------



## DamonZ8

Gun season numbers are in. According to the ODNR, gunners killed 65.5k.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...ked-during-ohio-s-weeklong-gun-hunting-season


----------



## DamonZ8

For comparison to 2003:

http://m.toledoblade.com/frontpage/2004/11/21/Ohio-bowhunters-flirting-with-2003-deer-record.html


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Well boys, I got him tonight. It took a lot longer than I had planned on but it was well worth it. Post to come with trail can photos that help show his true size.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Well the upside down didn't help it either and I can't fix it! Help!


----------



## Orvisman73

Jack The Ripper said:


> Well boys, I got him tonight. It took a lot longer than I had planned on but it was well worth it. Post to come with trail can photos that help show his true size.
> View attachment 2106480


AWESOME!!! DUDE WAY TO GO! 

Gives all of us guys yet to wrap a tag around some horn a little hope.


----------



## lutzweiser

Saw 5 different buck tonight. Everyone of them was busted up. 2 nice new rubs around my stand also.


----------



## WVDXT

This looks better...
Nice Buck..


----------



## DamonZ8

Great buck! Great mass too! Congratulations! That's a fine end to a long season right there.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Jack The Ripper said:


> Well the upside down didn't help it either and I can't fix it! Help!


That is one awesome monster!!!!!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Jack The Ripper said:


> Well boys, I got him tonight. It took a lot longer than I had planned on but it was well worth it. Post to come with trail can photos that help show his true size.
> View attachment 2106480


Would love to hear how you put this late hunt together! I know you said you had been hunting three days straight. That takes some will power this time of year for sure!


----------



## dspell20

Congrats Jack I can't wait to hear the story and see more pics.


----------



## Tim/OH

Jack The Ripper said:


> Well boys, I got him tonight. It took a lot longer than I had planned on but it was well worth it. Post to come with trail can photos that help show his true size.
> View attachment 2106480


 I just seen this same picture this morning at work from james lol


Tim


----------



## snoodcrusher

Great buck Jack! That thing is massive. All day sits in December takes some drive and determination. I gotta believe you knew you were really on to him and could see the odds shifting in your favor by the all day sits. Great job. I'd like to hear the details. Congrats!


----------



## helix33

Sweet buck Jack, way to keep after them!


----------



## H20fwler

Have seen three adult deer hit along the road on my way to/from work since Monday. 
This morning a little after 6:00 there was a huge bodied deer laying along the road with the car still there with driver shaking his head and looking at the smashed in steaming front end of his car.
Buddy of mine thought he could here bucks fighting from his stand yesterday afternoon.
I think the second rut is on.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Thanks everyone. He's already at the taxidermist and had the scorer over this morning to green score the rack. I will put it in with story and other pictures. Hopefully I can get time to get on a computer tonight to get it done.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Jack The Ripper said:


> Thanks everyone. He's already at the taxidermist and had the scorer over this morning to green score the rack. I will put it in with story and other pictures. Hopefully I can get time to get on a computer tonight to get it done.


Come on Jack! I'm anxious to hear the details and see more pix!


----------



## BUCKEYE BOY

Anyone in the cinci Dayton area selling a nice compound let me know


----------



## Jack The Ripper

snoodcrusher said:


> Come on Jack! I'm anxious to hear the details and see more pix!


Here you go. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2378182


----------



## snoodcrusher

Jack The Ripper said:


> Here you go. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2378182


Found it !


----------



## 410gage

Nice evening in the woods. I saw a very nice mature buck hot on the track of five does that came busting thru my woods about 75 yards from me. I stopped him with mouth grunts but he had other things on his mind. So all the does have not been bred - obviously!
I saw two others - a button was the only one close enough for a 25 yard shot. I don't need freezer meat that badly - yet!


----------



## KimberTac1911

I had a slow evening sit. Not 1 deer lol


----------



## DamonZ8

Sat yesterday till 11:30. I didn't see any deer, lots of turkeys though. There were a few nice long beards in there. Pulled one camera's card before I left. 
All night pics except Friday morning at 7:26, had a doe pass by. Slow, slow, slow days in the NE.


----------



## billhalljr

Saw 20+ last night. Watched 3 1-2 year olds chase a doe all around


----------



## DamonZ8

billhalljr said:


> Saw 20+ last night. Watched 3 1-2 year olds chase a doe all around


What area of the state is this?


----------



## billhalljr

Licking county.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Seen a small buck with his nose on the ground behind a doe this morning on my way to work. Didnt even look up when he ran across the road in front of me. Glad I seen them coming so I could slow down to a stop!


----------



## snoodcrusher

Gonna try to hunt the afternoons Thursday-Sunday if my lower back holds up. My friend got pix of a giant buck Saturday and Sunday 2 hrs before dark on his farm. Big time feeding pattern according to his cellular trail cams. That's the kind of hunting I prefer.


----------



## dspell20

Checked my cameras this weekend and the deer are definitely back on their feeding patterns. All the resident bucks are back and accounted for except for the one I hammered during Slug! I did notice that the majority of bucks were nocturnal and they are still harassing the does a little bit. If the herd can survive the upcoming muzzle loader season It is looking very promising for next year!

Good luck to all of you that still have unfilled tags. If we can get some cooler temps the best hunting is yet to come.


----------



## craa34927

Set yesterday morning and saw three bucks together. Havent been hunting much since gun season. Trying to give woods a break and me. I was at it almost everyday since opening day and was burnt out. Hoping that my season doesnt end with a tag sandwich.


----------



## WEEGEE

well going back to page 6 to find it.......tells me the rut post is about over for this year!


----------



## DamonZ8

I saw a button buck mount a doe yesterday in my travels. Then just before dark I saw a doe bedded down next to a soccer field. A nice 8 came trotting over, she stood and took a few steps. He walked directly over to where she was bedded and peed over his tarsals right in her spot. Then another doe, a yearling came out of the woods, she followed the big doe out to the field. The buck put his nose to the ground and followed them out a few minutes later. Let me clarify, these are city deer in a suburb of Cleveland. Out where I do most of my hunting I haven't seen any rut activity at all and most trail cam pics are after dark.


----------



## kevinb3373

Put some corn out last Monday, didn't hunt till this Mon, checked the cam and had 282 pics of does and 3 bucks, ..a 4 pt, 6 and a 8, nice to know still have something to shoot for...did see 6 does while hunting Mon but not till 525..530


----------



## snoodcrusher

All of my buddies who own or lease private farms in Ohio say that the deer on their lands are back on the food in a big way. Feed stations, picked corn, standing beans, turnips, all are getting hammered right now with a decent amount of daylight action. Now these farms had very little pressure all season as most are very large tracts that get lightly hunted. They are a stark contrast to the public lands and Wayne National Forest. I wouldn't expect the movement to be the same on the lands that got pounded all year.


----------



## hdrking2003

My buddy just stopped by with this in the back of his truck. Shot yesterday at last light. Hard to see in the pics but he had a good amount of fresh bark on his bases, and my buddy said he has been hearing them fight quite a bit recently in his area. Rough score was 173 3/8 I believe, and he has quite a few inches broke off. Lots of pics of this deer since summer. Gives us late taggers some hope yet!!


----------



## mandrroofing

Very nice ^^^^^


----------



## KimberTac1911

Nice looking buck. What county?


----------



## Ubet28

look at this front heading in..
http://m.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/christmas-travel-snowstorm-wind/39163954


----------



## Ubet28

hdrking2003 said:


> My buddy just stopped by with this in the back of his truck. Shot yesterday at last light. Hard to see in the pics but he had a good amount of fresh bark on his bases, and my buddy said he has been hearing them fight quite a bit recently in his area. Rough score was 173 3/8 I believe, and he has quite a few inches broke off. Lots of pics of this deer since summer. Gives us late taggers some hope yet!!


Nice buck


----------



## hdrking2003

KimberTac1911 said:


> Nice looking buck. What county?


That one is from Richland Co, Butler area.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Beast


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> That one is from Richland Co, Butler area.


Very nice!!


----------



## helix33

Nice buck!


----------



## snoodcrusher

I sat in my stand from 1:00 pm til dark thirty this afternoon. I saw nothing until 5:10 and I had a doe and a fawn come running by my stand at 10 yds. They stopped to look back and were followed by 4 more does. They all six came from a 5 yr old cut over and were headed to a hollow with acorns covering the ground. I'll be out again tomorrow about 1/2 mile farther south. Haven't decided whether to hunt the am or pm yet. My back won't tolerate all day.


----------



## snoodcrusher

hdrking2003 said:


> My buddy just stopped by with this in the back of his truck. Shot yesterday at last light. Hard to see in the pics but he had a good amount of fresh bark on his bases, and my buddy said he has been hearing them fight quite a bit recently in his area. Rough score was 173 3/8 I believe, and he has quite a few inches broke off. Lots of pics of this deer since summer. Gives us late taggers some hope yet!!


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> My buddy just stopped by with this in the back of his truck. Shot yesterday at last light. Hard to see in the pics but he had a good amount of fresh bark on his bases, and my buddy said he has been hearing them fight quite a bit recently in his area. Rough score was 173 3/8 I believe, and he has quite a few inches broke off. Lots of pics of this deer since summer. Gives us late taggers some hope yet!!


Awesome buck! Congratulations....


----------



## fmf979

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Awesome buck! Congratulations....


Wow that is an outstanding Ohio Buck!


----------



## DamonZ8

Great buck!!!


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hunted again this pm from 2:00 until dark. At 4:00pm I noticed a tree shaking in some thick woods about 80 yards from my stand. At first I figured that it was just shaking because a squirrel had jumped to or from it. However, as I scanned the base of the tree I could see long white tines moving up and down. The width and tine length told me it was a mature buck even though the deer was standing on the opposite side of the tree at that time. After finishing the rub the buck quartered away from me but stayed in sight for several minutes. Had I been shotgun or muzzleloader hunting I could have killed him. He was a 150+" 8 pt that I had encountered twice in the third week of November this season. Glad to see he made it through the shotgun season. I'll be after him whenever I can until the season ends. He's a stud of a buck. Huge body and a heck of an 8 pt rack, heavy and wide.


----------



## WEEGEE

i too sat in a ground blind,this evening.
jumped 1 doe laying about 15-20 foot from the blind.

i was sorta on edge for some time tonight....one than two,then appx.5 fox squirrels barking in the same area.
that told me something was going on . after about 10 mins. or so they quieted down ,then i saw what it was......big turkey!

very good night to hunt but.....no deer.
didn't see nothing in the corn ,going back home.


----------



## WEEGEE

just found all the deer.....lee and tiff's deer feeder


----------



## jmanhere

Just a note some have survived and they are occasionally moving during the day. Yesterday morning I saw two 2.5/3.5 year-old bucks, both 8 pts., crossing Chesire Road at 9:30 in the morning. (Delaware Cty) Just west of 3 B's&K for those that know the area. Probably living on the golf course and got bumped. They almost had to be brothers because of the similar symmetry and body build.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Three guys bow hunting Eastern Brown County on Saturday afternoon with only one Doe seen between the three of us. The farm didn't get much gun hunting pressure as far as we know. Deer must have moved to an existing food source somewhere else.


----------



## DamonZ8

My trail cams still showing mostly night movement. I only had a few late afternoon daylight pics from last week.


----------



## KimberTac1911

jmanhere said:


> Just a note some have survived and they are occasionally moving during the day. Yesterday morning I saw two 2.5/3.5 year-old bucks, both 8 pts., crossing Chesire Road at 9:30 in the morning. (Delaware Cty) Just west of 3 B's&K for those that know the area. Probably living on the golf course and got bumped. They almost had to be brothers because of the similar symmetry and body build.


Talking about my old stomping grounds now lol. If you doubt that deer are out that way drive down Africa rd at night


----------



## snoodcrusher

Deer moving good in Jackson county. Saw 6 Sunday and 21 this afternoon. Oak Hill area.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Saw 7 does today, no bucks.


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw a buck chasing a doe twice in the past few days. It was a nice 8 but with a broken G2. I have never seen a buck chasing this late in the year! I am going out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dspell20

Stopped by the farm in Carrol County to wish the farmer a Merry Christmas and to check cameras. I can't believe it was 60 degrees. We really need a cold front together the deer concentrate on the food sources for the evening Hunts. Looks like the middle of next week should be decent with highs in the low 30's. 

I got some day light pics of some decent bucks. All of the resident bucks are back and accounted for. Hoping a stranger will show up and make residence for 2015

Merry Christmas


----------



## mikep43019

hdrking2003 said:


> My buddy just stopped by with this in the back of his truck. Shot yesterday at last light. Hard to see in the pics but he had a good amount of fresh bark on his bases, and my buddy said he has been hearing them fight quite a bit recently in his area. Rough score was 173 3/8 I believe, and he has quite a few inches broke off. Lots of pics of this deer since summer. Gives us late taggers some hope yet!!


Weird looks almost like one I helped drag out last week....


----------



## hdrking2003

mikep43019 said:


> Weird looks almost like one I helped drag out last week....


Could be if you were in Richland county last week.


----------



## lutzweiser

Saw a really nice buck chasing a doe last night. 6-7 other doe with them but he was staying with her. Had to sit in my stand until after 6 waiting on them to leave. Of corse they didn't come into shooting range until well after legal light. Going to sit in that stand again tonight if the wins is right


----------



## billhalljr

This dude was hanging with does and STUNK worst than any rut crazzed buck we ever killed


----------



## dspell20

Very nice congrats


----------



## gogger

Got this guy hanging at the feeder on 12/20 at about 2:30 PM.


----------



## gogger

And then


----------



## gogger

And then the big one comes back to see what's up.


----------



## jace

thinking of coming back up next week, how do you guys hunt this late in the year


----------



## dspell20

Food sources


----------



## DamonZ8

jace said:


> thinking of coming back up next week, how do you guys hunt this late in the year


In a blind with a Mr. Buddy heater over corn. Lol.


----------



## lutzweiser

Found a beach ball size scrape yesterday on the woods edge


----------



## jemyers10pt

Im in Illinois hunting again and ivr seen bucks chasing does the last two days. Seen 26 does and 7 bucks this evening.


----------



## daveinohio

jmanhere said:


> Just a note some have survived and they are occasionally moving during the day. Yesterday morning I saw two 2.5/3.5 year-old bucks, both 8 pts., crossing Chesire Road at 9:30 in the morning. (Delaware Cty) Just west of 3 B's&K for those that know the area. Probably living on the golf course and got bumped. They almost had to be brothers because of the similar symmetry and body build.


Ever since the golf course put up those new barns we dont get near the number of deer crossing the road.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Well stepped up to the ages and purchased a camera.hung it on a trail that has been on our property for 30 years.it has been up for 9 days.i was hopeing for some action so i could take my son out for muzzleloader and get him a deer.in 9 days i got 3 pictures,2 does and a fork.it proved what i already knew no deer.He is already discouraged i probably wont take him out and punish him anymore


----------



## BowtechHunter65

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well stepped up to the ages and purchased a camera.hung it on a trail that has been on our property for 30 years.it has been up for 9 days.i was hopeing for some action so i could take my son out for muzzleloader and get him a deer.in 9 days i got 3 pictures,2 does and a fork.it proved what i already knew no deer.He is already discouraged i probably wont take him out and punish him anymore


Isn't it more important to spend quality time with your son? Just saying


----------



## palmatedbuck04

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Isn't it more important to spend quality time with your son? Just saying


You really need to know what your talking about before posting something like this,i am a divorced father of 2 boys WITH FULL CUSTODY,i probably spend more time my boys than most.i am trying to keep them from getting completely discouraged and not wanting to hunt at all.they live with me i get them up for school get them breakfast,dressed,showered and on the bus everyday.i get them to practices and their sporting events every day.take them hunting,they spend the weekends with me at the drag races helping me during the summer.you are barking up the wrong tree here buddy......JUST SAYIN


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Left handed Mathews


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

BUCKEYE BOY said:


> Anyone in the cinci Dayton area selling a nice compound let me know


Left handed mathews


----------



## snoodcrusher

I had a mature 9 at 12 yds Wednesday afternoon but it was too dark to shoot. I was getting pix of him, a huge 8, and a 5x5 with kickers, stickers, and junk making him a 16 or 17 pointer. I hope the ML season doesn't disturb them too much. I don't worry about them being killed, just worry they will once again go completely nocturnal. 
























I'm gonna let them settle back down for a couple of weeks and hit them again the 19-22nd. I hope for good cold weather. Solar- lunar tables are calling for peak movement on those days. New spot I've picked up this season. Much better than the spots I hunted during the rut and early season.


----------



## DaneHunter

Going out tomorrow morning with... Dun, dun, duuuuuun! The muzzleloader. My camera batteries crapped out but something ate 100 lbs of corn in the last two weeks so I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## WEEGEE

DaneHunter said:


> Going out tomorrow morning with... Dun, dun, duuuuuun! The muzzleloader. My camera batteries crapped out but something ate 100 lbs of corn in the last two weeks so I'm feeling lucky.


i see piles of corn, just about every field, around here from loading semis.
nothing touched them,that i can see.
maybe some birds.I don't know anyone around me that baits,it would be just throwing your money away.

i guess it might work if we had a foot of snow on the ground and someone poured out a big pile in a woods,that had some deer!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

WEEGEE said:


> i see piles of corn, just about every field, around here from loading semis.
> nothing touched them,that i can see.
> maybe some birds.I don't know anyone around me that baits,it would be just throwing your money away.
> 
> i guess it might work if we had a foot of snow on the ground and someone poured out a big pile in a woods,that had some deer!


Weegee you are being over dramatic about the lack of deer,maybe u need to find some new ground,maybe you need to change up your tactics and think outside the box.i just dont see why some of you guys have such a hard time finding deer,the herd is fine :wink:


----------



## DaneHunter

WEEGEE said:


> i see piles of corn, just about every field, around here from loading semis.
> nothing touched them,that i can see.
> maybe some birds.I don't know anyone around me that baits,it would be just throwing your money away.
> 
> i guess it might work if we had a foot of snow on the ground and someone poured out a big pile in a woods,that had some deer!





palmatedbuck04 said:


> Weegee you are being over dramatic about the lack of deer,maybe u need to find some new ground,maybe you need to change up your tactics and think outside the box.i just dont see why some of you guys have such a hard time finding deer,the herd is fine :wink:


You guys are like a dog with a bone.


----------



## WEEGEE

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Weegee you are being over dramatic about the lack of deer,maybe u need to find some new ground,maybe you need to change up your tactics and think outside the box.i just dont see why some of you guys have such a hard time finding deer,the herd is fine :wink:


dane is going to set me up next year......going to the queen and shoot some deer,in OHIO!
all the deer in, northern Hardin/southern Hancock migrated to Hamilton co.

and there i was, carrying a bag of corn,over my shoulder walking down I 75


----------



## palmatedbuck04

WEEGEE said:


> dane is going to set me up next year......going to the queen and shoot some deer,in OHIO!
> all the deer in, northern Hardin/southern Hancock migrated to Hamilton co.
> 
> and there i was, carrying a bag of corn,over my shoulder walking down I 75


Theres a lot of deer in those urban city countys


----------



## DaneHunter

WEEGEE said:


> dane is going to set me up next year......going to the queen and shoot some deer,in OHIO!
> all the deer in, northern Hardin/southern Hancock migrated to Hamilton co.
> 
> and there i was, carrying a bag of corn,over my shoulder walking down I 75


You know, you and Palm should really turn to gun hunting, it's really more your style. I mean, most bow hunters don't mind working a little for thier deer. But a since bowhunting seems to difficult for your two, you should resort to deer drives.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

danehunter said:


> you know, you and palm should really turn to gun hunting, it's really more your style. I mean, most bow hunters don't mind working a little for thier deer. But a since bowhunting seems to difficult for your two, you should resort to deer drives.


lol


----------



## WEEGEE

DaneHunter said:


> You know, you and Palm should really turn to gun hunting, it's really more your style. I mean, most bow hunters don't mind working a little for thier deer. But a since bowhunting seems to difficult for your two, you should resort to deer drives.


even the gangs ( deer drivers) can't get them here anymore!
but if you want us to get some guns and drive around your deer parks to shoot deer,I'm ashamed of you!
you said palm and i are like a dog with a bone.

you finally got it!!!!!!! we have NO MEAT only the bones left!
i knew you would get it,it was only a matter of time....see...you didn't have to drive up here to see ,after all.


----------



## DaneHunter

WEEGEE said:


> even the gangs ( deer drivers) can't get them here anymore!
> but if you want us to get some guns and drive around your deer parks to shoot deer,I'm ashamed of you!
> you said palm and i are like a dog with a bone.
> 
> you finally got it!!!!!!! we have NO MEAT only the bones left!
> i knew you would get it,it was only a matter of time....see...you didn't have to drive up here to see ,after all.


Youre telling me there isn't a single deer left in NW Ohio? Not a single one???


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Out muzzle gun hunting this evening. 
Witnessed rut activity. Nice 8 working 3 does nose to the ground. He ran off two smaller bucks. 
I thought it was odd to say the least. 
Pike county.


----------



## WEEGEE

DaneHunter said:


> Youre telling me there isn't a single deer left in NW Ohio? Not a single one???


c-mon man....i can't hunt all nw ohio no body can.
i hunt a 1 mile sq ....the best in northern hardin co.( just one farm)
the best habitat you could ask for. no hunting for yrs. it's a pre rut staging area....the most 1st week of nov....was 33 does.
now at that time you can drive 3 miles in any direction and you might find a couple more.
3 bucks i know(night vision) was all the bucks that came here,that i saw...saw them several times.

i'm going to say this once so listen carefully .....I've killed over 400 with a bow alone...don't know about guns,maybe 75 or so.
hunted all the surrounding states and CANADA feed many of the poor in W.VA for over 50 years.
so if i post there's no deer ,to speak of, in northern Hardin/southern Hancock county,who in the world are you to argue with me?

i travel to your grounds, do it weekly...go down on rt 50 along the river...go to fairfield-dayton-greenfield i get around and i do see some deer.
HAVE YOU EVER BEEN TO KENTON-FINDLAY OH.???????

if you haven't ....quit getting on my case!
if you have,then stop lying!


----------



## DaneHunter

WEEGEE said:


> c-mon man....i can't hunt all nw ohio no body can.
> i hunt a 1 mile sq ....the best in northern hardin co.( just one farm)
> the best habitat you could ask for. no hunting for yrs. it's a pre rut staging area....the most 1st week of nov....was 33 does.
> now at that time you can drive 3 miles in any direction and you might find a couple more.
> 3 bucks i know(night vision) was all the bucks that came here,that i saw...saw them several times.
> 
> i'm going to say this once so listen carefully .....I've killed over 400 with a bow alone...don't know about guns,maybe 75 or so.
> hunted all the surrounding states and CANADA feed many of the poor in W.VA for over 50 years.
> so if i post there's no deer ,to speak of, in northern Hardin/southern Hancock county,who in the world are you to argue with me?
> 
> i travel to your grounds, do it weekly...go down on rt 50 along the river...go to fairfield-dayton-greenfield i get around and i do see some deer.
> HAVE YOU EVER BEEN TO KENTON-FINDLAY OH.???????
> 
> if you haven't ....quit getting on my case!
> if you have,then stop lying!


You're hilarious. You make me giggle like a little school girl. In fact I have traveled to such places. I lived in Fremont for a year, and worked in Sandusky. I traveled rt 12 from Fremont, through Fostoria and Findlay and the rest of the little bergs in between, to Fairfield every weekend for that year. 

Just because you have killed a bunch of deer doesn't make you any less senile. If you hunt one square mile and saw 33 deer in one week and are still screaming about there not being enough deer, then you are crazier than I thought.


----------



## jace

you two should cool it, Im getting ready to take a nap


----------



## palmatedbuck04

jace said:


> you two should cool it, Im getting ready to take a nap


It is tiring Weegee is right though.good night Jace


----------



## WEEGEE

You make me giggle like a little school girl.


that's probably what you are.


----------



## snoodcrusher

http://www.kentuckyhunting.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2037531155
Link to a story about a huge Ohio buck killed in Lawrence county yesterday. It's a great buck !


----------



## thirdhandman

Weegee: You definitely have killed more deer than I. I have hunted 8 states and canada. 95% of my deer not just P&Y come within 30 miles of my home because it is more convenient and that is what I have time for. Would this also be true with your hunting.


----------



## Tim/OH

DaneHunter said:


> You know, you and Palm should really turn to gun hunting, it's really more your style. I mean, most bow hunters don't mind working a little for thier deer. But a since bowhunting seems to difficult for your two, you should resort to deer drives.


 Im sorry but thats funny lol....



Tim


----------



## DaneHunter

Tim/OH said:


> Im sorry but thats funny lol....
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


People may not always agree with my views but you can't deny I can be pretty witty.


----------



## DaneHunter

I'm calling it early boys. Sleating so bad here I can't see. I can't imagine deer will be moving in this crap.


----------



## WEEGEE

thirdhandman said:


> Weegee: You definitely have killed more deer than I. I have hunted 8 states and canada. 95% of my deer not just P&Y come within 30 miles of my home because it is more convenient and that is what I have time for. Would this also be true with your hunting.


not really....read previous posts


----------



## thirdhandman

Weegee:What previous post describes your preferred hunting areas. When I travel any distance to hunt, I rarely take more than a buck. Seldom have taken does out of town unless the property owner ask me to. I did have a place a few years ago with a bunch of land depredation tags and took 5 doe but that was a rarity. That is why most of my deer have been within 30 miles of my home.


----------



## WEEGEE

thirdhandman said:


> Weegee:What previous post describes your preferred hunting areas. When I travel any distance to hunt, I rarely take more than a buck. Seldom have taken does out of town unless the property owner ask me to. I did have a place a few years ago with a bunch of land depredation tags and took 5 doe but that was a rarity. That is why most of my deer have been within 30 miles of my home.


feed many of the poor in W.VA for over 50 years


----------



## gogger

Thinking tomorrow might be good. Last day of Muzzleloader season and it is going to get cold. Hoping something starts to move. There were 5 bucks on our cameras the week of Christmas. We went on the lease Friday and didn't see anything. In the morning I stayed in the stand longer as the neighbors were trying to push their CRP. They claim they walked all 200 or so acres. I did see a doe bed down near their pond while they were doing so. When they walked that area they didn't see her. About the same time we had a buck on one of our cameras that we checked that afternoon. But we didn't bring the card home to check on the computer. Will be interesting in seeing what the cold weather will do. My daughter's boyfriend wants to duck hunt our lease, only ducks he has seen has been there. But I really don't want him over there shooting hundreds of rounds at ducks. That will make them nocturnal for sure, if not run them to the next county. He is discouraged deer hunting it as we haven't seen much since November. I have no desire to shoot a duck. 

s


----------



## BLan

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Well stepped up to the ages and purchased a camera.hung it on a trail that has been on our property for 30 years.it has been up for 9 days.i was hopeing for some action so i could take my son out for muzzleloader and get him a deer.in 9 days i got 3 pictures,2 does and a fork.it proved what i already knew no deer.He is already discouraged i probably wont take him out and punish him anymore


Give it some more time I love camera hunting. Also give them something to bring them in not just pass through (Mineral block with some Buck Jam poured over it - it should all be on clearance now).


----------



## gogger

My buddy has a meat shop and they process deer. He said they got in about 20 over the weekend. So somebody was seeing something. Probably little does.


----------



## DaneHunter

It's 16 degrees. Anyone else as dumb as I am to be out?


----------



## thirdhandman

WEEGEE said:


> feed many of the poor in W.VA for over 50 years


Wow! Most of the post one see here are about guy's coming from wv to hunt ohio. Seldom hear about someone from ohio going to wv, especially killing those kinds of numbers.:thumbs_up


----------



## flinginairos

I'm not sure about the deer numbers everywhere else, but in the area I hunt in Meigs co has good numbers of deer. I took my little boy on his first hunt this weekend and he killed his first deer, a nice little seven point Saturday evening. Absolutely the best hunt of my life!


----------



## DaneHunter

thirdhandman said:


> Wow! Most of the post one see here are about guy's coming from wv to hunt ohio. Seldom hear about someone from ohio going to wv, especially killing those kinds of numbers.:thumbs_up


Will you quit poking the Bear.


----------



## thirdhandman

flinginairos: Congratulations young man. It doesn't get better than helping your son or daughter get their first deer.:wink:


----------



## hdrking2003

DaneHunter said:


> It's 16 degrees. Anyone else as dumb as I am to be out?


I would be if I wasn't stuck in my office.


----------



## thirdhandman

DaneHunter said:


> Will you quit poking the Bear.


Dane no poking here. He has done something few have even attempted.


----------



## Tim/OH

DaneHunter said:


> People may not always agree with my views but you can't deny I can be pretty witty.


 You right cant deny that lol



Tim


----------



## DaneHunter

Cold, very cold. And no deer.


----------



## Orvisman73

This is in Fairfield this morning. In my friends yard.


----------



## DaneHunter

Orvisman73 said:


> This is in Fairfield this morning. In my friends yard.


Where at in Fairfield? That's where I'm from.


----------



## tim1676

flinginairos said:


> I'm not sure about the deer numbers everywhere else, but in the area I hunt in Meigs co has good numbers of deer. I took my little boy on his first hunt this weekend and he killed his first deer, a nice little seven point Saturday evening. Absolutely the best hunt of my life!


Man that smile says it all...:smile:


----------



## gogger

Decided to give it a try after work. Darby is up so it flooded a dry creek bed near my stand I wanted to hunt. So I am in an old tower the property and my friend is walking the neighbors field to see if anything jumps up.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hunted all day today, (last day of ML). I saw 4 does on a property I was seeing 8-20 deer per sit and was seeing a few good bucks too. However, after the guns started blasting again and the hunters hit the woods, it didn't take long for the deer to realize that they were being hunted again. I'm gonna let this place rest a couple of weeks and start hunting the bucks again. I figure it will take a few weeks and cold weather to get the bucks moving again in daylight. This year, I hated to see ML season arrive as I was onto some great late season bucks. 4 days of gun hunting on neighboring farms and the deer I was hunting changed drastically.


----------



## 07commander

Was out driving around tonight. Seen 8 does in one bunch, 10 does in another bunch, 6 not sure what another bunch, and 20 in another bunch that I believe had 1 smaller buck, but was starting to get to dark to tell. 44 different deer, they seemed awfully relaxed for muzzleloader season still being in.


----------



## hdrking2003

07commander said:


> Was out driving around tonight. Seen 8 does in one bunch, 10 does in another bunch, 6 not sure what another bunch, and 20 in another bunch that I believe had 1 smaller buck, but was starting to get to dark to tell. 44 different deer, they seemed awfully relaxed for muzzleloader season still being in.


Shoot, I forgot it was muzzle season when I was in the tree Sunday afternoon. Heard all of 4 shots in 4 hours which is way less than I hear on a typical sit no matter the time of year out that way. Someone's always shooting a gun around those parts in SE Knox Co.


----------



## ohiobucks

Took my 15 year old daughter out Friday morning in Knox Co. with the T/C Encore, she filled her first tag ever! We had a blast!


----------



## flinginairos

ohiobucks said:


> Took my 15 year old daughter out Friday morning in Knox Co. with the T/C Encore, she filled her first tag ever! We had a blast!


Awesome!! Great pic as well! Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## finelyshedded

DaneHunter said:


> Where at in Fairfield? That's where I'm from.


Loved going to Relo's back in the day!

He might mean Fairfield county but I don't know...


----------



## Orvisman73

Sorry, no I meant Fairfield. Southern part of Fairfield, over by John Gray rd.


----------



## DaneHunter

Orvisman73 said:


> Sorry, no I meant Fairfield. Southern part of Fairfield, over by John Gray rd.


Yeah. That's where I grew up. My in-laws live two roads north of Harbin Park off of Pleasant.


----------



## finelyshedded

There used to be a few big bucks taking up residence up behind Hooters off RT 4 to Forest Fair mall and along Mack Rd. My BIL had a coworker show him a TC pic of a solid booner 10 point that was coming into his yard along Mack Rd about 6-7 years ago.

Count your blessings if you have great deer numbers in your area and see plenty of rutting action because you're in the minority, IMO.


----------



## WEEGEE

Count your blessings if you have great deer numbers in your area and see plenty of rutting action because you're in the minority, IMO.


oh no


----------



## dspell20

Any updates Has anyone hunted this week during the frigid temperatures. The deer should be really moving. 

I went out in Carroll County last Sunday for muzzle loader and seen a ton of doe and a few bucks. A couple up and comers for next year, no sightings of the 3 shooters I have on TC


----------



## Orvisman73

Smoked a scrub buck this morning. It was to cold to hold out for a monster. Deer were on their feet late morning/early afternoon. Suburban Cincy

Behind me









My left









To my front


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Let's see him man!


----------



## Orvisman73

Didn't even get a pic. Looked like a three year old 3 pointer. Temps were below zero with wind chill. It's always cool when you double lung 'em in the super cold. I could see the air exiting his lungs through the brush even though I couldn't see his body when he expired.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great job getting it done in this weather.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

ohiobucks said:


> Took my 15 year old daughter out Friday morning in Knox Co. with the T/C Encore, she filled her first tag ever! We had a blast!


Congrats to you both. That smile says it all


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

Orvisman73 said:


> Smoked a scrub buck this morning. It was to cold to hold out for a monster. Deer were on their feet late morning/early afternoon. Suburban Cincy
> 
> Behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my front


You should have shot that white 4 point err 4 door behind you LOL Pretty neat hunting like that Congrats


----------



## 00farmcummins

Hunted last night from 2pm to dark. Had 3 small bucks and 3 does come in. Seen 6 does a 4pt and two 150+ shooters that I've been after on the other side of the field. 400+ yds. Got in the same srand today around 1 and just had a button stroll along the field edge. We'll see what happens later when this freezing rain front comes thru here north of cincy.


----------



## murphygold

What do you guys make of this buck? Im thinking Ive got an incredible buck in this photo, pic shot last night Stark county Score?


----------



## 07commander

murphygold said:


> View attachment 2131014
> 
> 
> What do you guys make of this buck? Im thinking Ive got an incredible buck in this photo, pic shot last night Stark county Score?


I'd say so, I'd be hunting if I saw that one.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

murphygold said:


> View attachment 2131014
> 
> 
> What do you guys make of this buck? Im thinking Ive got an incredible buck in this photo, pic shot last night Stark county Score?


Cant score from that pic,doesnt show enough.i would agree that is a good one


----------



## murphygold

Another pic


----------



## murphygold

And another


----------



## dspell20

Holy stud!


----------



## finelyshedded

murphygold said:


> View attachment 2131014
> 
> 
> What do you guys make of this buck? Im thinking Ive got an incredible buck in this photo, pic shot last night Stark county Score?



Can't tell much about a score from this pic but his frame and mass are awesome! IMO, he's a slammer! Good luck with him!!!


----------



## murphygold

This buck had a very wide and very high rack. People always say the clique "he was the biggest buck Ive ever seen in my life!!!" In this case he truly was the biggest Ive ever seen. And ive seen some nice ones around. Ive got a few more days to hunt and some door knocking to do...lol


----------



## finelyshedded

Just saw the other pics, I'd say he'll make OBB easily as an 8 IMO. I'm not really sure about his brows though. I think they look decent to nice but not sure.


----------



## murphygold

Obb??????


----------



## 07commander

murphygold said:


> Obb??????


Ohio big bucks... I think that is 140" min. I think he's more than that.


----------



## Smash'M Outdoors

Ohio big buck


----------



## murphygold

Thanks for replies everyone, was really curious to here your replies. These pics were taken in a suburban area with small woodlots with small farms littered about...amazing how they can live so secretively in such environments


----------



## finelyshedded

07commander said:


> Ohio big bucks... I think that is 140" min. I think he's more than that.


Oh, I agree but just being conservative due to not being sure or his brows. His frame screams 150's and that's a dandy for an 8!


----------



## murphygold

Not sure of his brows, had to run home and get camera and go back about 10 minutes, light was fading fast, would have got much better pics if i had camera at time, one pic does show left brow, didnt seem real high but awfully nice. I couldnt believe the field he was feeding in with two other bucks. One small 8 and spike with one side broken off or shed off. What a beast. So happy I at least got some pictures of him. I couldnt imagine shooting him. Thinking of hunting land nearby with bedding area. Im thinking of slipping into this area very very early in the morning well before bedding time. I just have to fight the urge to complicate my strategy. Keep it simple. Wind direction and scent control....etc.


----------



## snoodcrusher

murphygold said:


> View attachment 2131014
> 
> 
> What do you guys make of this buck? Im thinking Ive got an incredible buck in this photo, pic shot last night Stark county Score?


Looks like a giant buck to me !!


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hunted this afternoon. Saw 6 does just before dark. Pulled an SD card from my trail cam, had one of my target bucks there last night for quite a while. He's there every night and sometimes just before dark.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Well one of my shooters showed tonight...... as I was watching a doe across the field I heard a stick Crack under neath me and he was right under me. Didn't hear him come in cuz of the snow here. He circled around and got into the field and missed him at 45 yds. Don't think he spooked to bad. He trotted across the field and stopped at the other side. Wish I could post pics on here to put up some trail cam pics of him.


----------



## 00farmcummins

Here is a cam pic I had of him 4 days ago


----------



## snoodcrusher

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 2131215
> 
> 
> Here is a cam pic I had of him 4 days ago


Heck of a 8 pt ! Good luck with him!


----------



## mosh22

15 does or ran through our field at 445.Pm. out of range.
With that many gonna see if I can get one before the season is out.


----------



## craa34927

Had a group of four bucks and one was a hog actually full stride chasing a doe last night and i couldnt believe it...setting on corn and saw that he came withing 50 yards and did not have a shot.....hope i get another shot at him


----------



## snoodcrusher

Gosh I Love late season archery hunting ! I'm hoping we get more cold weather to drive them to food during daylight hours.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Drove around the block this morning to take the boys to school.2 miles square snow has been on the ground since friday,saw 4 sets of tracks crossing the road


----------



## ohiobucks

Drove from Sparta (about 10 miles west of Mount Vernon) to Howard (about 7 miles east of Mount Vernon) last Saturday afternoon around 5:30pm, saw at least 80 deer in different groups, all feeding in fields.


----------



## AmishArcher

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Drove around the block this morning to take the boys to school.2 miles square snow has been on the ground since friday,saw 4 sets of tracks crossing the road


I had 7 deer on camera last friday night. 4 or 5 during daylight. On a farm I got permission on 2 weeks ago. Some big does, and a 110" 8 point. Cool to see the deer. Not cool not seeing a big one. Oh well.


----------



## 07commander

Saw 44 last evening in 4 different groups. I always see more after its been cold and warms back up.to around freezing than I do when it is actually cold.


----------



## finelyshedded

00farmcummins said:


> View attachment 2131215
> 
> 
> Here is a cam pic I had of him 4 days ago


Very nice 8! Figure he'll gross around 137-138. Hard to gauge beam length from pics...gave him 23" per side though. Good luck with him!


----------



## gogger

So we haven't seen anything at our lease. But my daughter gets permission to hunt a local farm for free. We put up a camera to see what might be around.


----------



## gogger




----------



## gogger

What do you think he would score?


----------



## gogger




----------



## gogger

Buddies eating some corn.


----------



## gogger




----------



## finelyshedded

gogger said:


> View attachment 2132640
> 
> 
> What do you think he would score?
> 
> Grossing him as an 8 point I'd guess hes around 136-137" as well. If he makes it he could be sporting a massive 8 pt rack with double drops! He would be very hard to pass this year though!


----------



## gogger

Grossing him as an 8 point I'd guess hes around 136-137" as well. If he makes it he could be sporting a massive 8 pt rack with double drops! He would be very hard to pass this year though![/QUOTE]

Yea he would be hard to pass on. But if she doesn't get a chance to take him he will be awesome next year. I am jealous I don't get to hunt it with her.


----------



## finelyshedded

I was also being slightly conservative on my estimation as he could gross closer to 140". Mass tends to make tines and beams look shorter and he's got great mass!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Two more weekends left for me. Anybody else still at it?


----------



## irishhacker

Yep..I'm still after em


----------



## DaneHunter

Haven't been out in awhile. Probably check my cams this week and maybe give it one more slot this weekend.


----------



## Rut'N'Hunt

Headed out Sunday for my last hunt of the this deer season. Going out with my dad and he is only Buck hunting and I have still have my tag but am hesitate to shoot a doe. Although I could definitely use the meat in the freezer, it is hard for me to justify shooting a doe this late in the season knowing how prego she most likely is. Deer population is good in my area so it has nothing to do with that, however I just hate that thought of taking out 3. Thoughts?


----------



## ohiobucks

I'll be out there today, tomorrow and Saturday - afternoons only. Still holding on to some sort of hope...


----------



## 07commander

Went out yesterday afternoon. Still can shoot a doe. There were 11 here, (2 out of pic). A wee bit out of range.


----------



## BigBuckBeast

Hitting the woods this weekend and next. Never experienced this difficult of a season but more determined than ever to deplete my corn supply and fill my freezer. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## DaneHunter

07commander said:


> View attachment 2140259
> 
> 
> Went out yesterday afternoon. Still can shoot a doe. There were 11 here, (2 out of pic). A wee bit out of range.


You must have a great piece of property. I've never seen than many deer at one time before, even in the summer.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Out the kitchen window.


----------



## DaneHunter

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Out the kitchen window.


You have a watch out your kitchen window?


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

danehunter said:


> you have a watch out your kitchen window?


lol


----------



## 07commander

DaneHunter said:


> You must have a great piece of property. I've never seen than many deer at one time before, even in the summer.


From what I read on here, I guess it's pretty good as far as numbers go. But I don't see many nice bucks. I saw 20 on one evening hunt in this same area,,,, only 2 were bucks.


----------



## DaneHunter

Anyone hunting tomorrow? I'm thinking the cold front will get the deer on thier feet... Maybe?


----------



## irishhacker

I'm hunting


----------



## gogger

After not seeing deer for several weeks. I felt I would be wasting my time going out on the last day of the season. And look who wandered by, at a time I would have been in my stand.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

gogger said:


> After not seeing deer for several weeks. I felt I would be wasting my time going out on the last day of the season. And look who wandered by, at a time I would have been in my stand.
> View attachment 2159497


He will be a shooter next year,he is young deer


----------



## gogger

Yep definitely a shooter next year. I hope he hangs around.


----------



## garrettstump

mathews_rage said:


> Sweet nicely done Garrett


Hope to see you in the woods again for the 2015 season this year!


----------



## garrettstump

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 2079117
> 
> 
> Finally getting some good daylight pics. Had him at 12 yards 2 nights ago and let him walk.


Hope to see you in the woods again this year for the 2015 season!


----------



## garrettstump

patmc81 said:


> Congratulations


Hey Pat I hope to see you out in the woods again this year for the 2015 season


----------



## garrettstump

Nichko said:


> Good job man!!


Hey man hope to see you out in the woods this year for the 2015 season!


----------



## patmc81

garrettstump said:


> Hey Pat I hope to see you out in the woods again this year for the 2015 season


I'll be out there. Setting up 2 more stands this weekend


----------



## garrettstump

Awesome man!!! Going to get the new obsession fusion 6 tomorrow


----------



## helix33

The 2015 thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2949570&highlight=Ohio+Rut+Update+Board


----------



## BowtechHunter65

helix33 said:


> The 2015 thread is now up and running.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2949570&highlight=Ohio+Rut+Update+Board


Thanks for doing this once again!


----------



## helix33

No problem, I like doing it


----------



## helix33

This years thread is up now.


----------



## helix33

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

